# who is doing a Pro Internship in 09?



## Rufio

Besides struggling and waiting and waiting...who is attempting to do a summer/fall June-Jan Professional Internship? I'm getting excited but also depressed due to the cuts I have been informed of.

Postings might not be available until mid-Feb.

I would love to form a Disney team/family/migration to the Disney Internship and venting to the others that are waiting.

Best of luck to everyone... 

PS-if you need a laugh go to my youtube channel... 
www.youtube.com/RufioJJ
((((There is Disney videos-a little more magical then the typical)))))


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Hey nice to meet another hopeful!  I am also freaking out about the cuts but hopefully im qualified enough for one! fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## graygables

I was up for a PI this semester, but it was cancelled (like so many others  )  I opted for the CP instead, just to get my foot in the door, see what it's like on the "inside", and add the CP to my resume to make me more appealing to the Company.  I am planning to reapply when the applications open, but I can tell you that no one I've talked to has been optimistic about it or given an idea of when (if) it will happen.  

To me, it's a bit like our local schools when they threatened to give up all extracurriculars if the levy didn't pass.  It didn't, so all extras are now privately funded and its working just fine.  Next time the levy came up, there wasn't really anything left for the school to get hyped about.  The PIs were cut b/c of the economy, but so far, so good in the personnel departments.  Yes, it's nice to have them, but clearly not a necessity in many cases.  If I were the Queen of WDW (which I'm not  ), I'd let it all ride this year, let natural attrition take place, streamline my organizational chart, shift around CMs internally to cover the attrition, let the dust settle, and when the economy finally rebounds, reintroduce the PIs to begin building a tap-able workforce again for any gaps as they appear.  If I were Queen and all...


----------



## americangeiko

greygables, I agree.

I was never formally told whether or not they were interested in me, but I can almost guarantee my position got cut as it was still in my folder until the "budget cuts" had been announced.

I've already heard from someone else that nearly 75% of the PIs were cut, and are remaining cut.  With that knowledge, I'm probably just going to apply for a PI next year after I graduate.


----------



## Emily6

Hey! I am also planning on doing a PI for fall 09, but have been so nervous that they have not posted any postitions yet. I heard from my recruiter today and he also said the postitions will be posted mid-February as far as he knows. I did my CP last spring and since I am graduating this spring I am really hoping to land one. I have heard about the cuts as well, so I really need to start polishing up my resume...


----------



## CTKris10

The PI's for the fall semester will be posted on February 14th! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rufio

CTKris10 said:


> The PI's for the fall semester will be posted on February 14th! Good luck everyone!




what wonderful yet scary news!
i hope you are correct, i am now on the edge of my seat.
im salvating for disney, its terrible.

well i hope you will be there along with the rest of us!


----------



## Rufio

Emily i would love to see you down there! which internship are you going for what and what your degree in? that would be awesome to meet a disboard nerd!!!


----------



## bonbon

I'm applying!  I'm looking at a management internship.  If I dont get it, I'll go after another CP.  Im super nervous, though.


----------



## graygables

I heard that there are still some that have not been decided on whether or not to offer them.  I would be VERY surprised if there were management internships, particularly retail (but pleasantly surprised!)


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I am hoping to be able to do a PI this summer and am worried about them not offering it. I graduate in May so it is either do a PI or start looking for a permanent job.


----------



## einahpets126

I am crossing my fingers that there will be Management internships in Rooms and Related available this season!! I had a final interview for that position in the fall and it was affected by the budget cut. 

Even with less internships being posted, I'm sure I'll be struggling to narrow down my top 3 choices!!


----------



## graygables

Gut feeling as someone here on a CP, but I would be VERY surprised if there are any management internships this next semester.  We just finished our 1st quarter of the fiscal year and it was less than magical.  Unless there is a miracle, I just don't see it happening.  I'd hate to see people get their hopes up like we all did last Fall, so my advice is, "Hope for the best. Plan for the worst."


----------



## Rufio

what are your other two choices? 
Im doing graphic design....
attemting hospitality....

and maybe communication/or guest services


----------



## einahpets126

I did the CP in the Fall and took the Exploring Guest Services class, which really got me interested in Guest Relations, so that would probably be one of my top picks, as well as anything in event planning. 

I was previously offered a role as a Data Collection Specialist Intern and would probably apply to that again, but I think there's a good chance that one was  cut, because that department is so small to begin with.


----------



## einahpets126

There's one Management Internship posted now at the sports complex. Hopefully there will be more to come on the 14th!


----------



## Rufio

wait is that posted on the site? official site?? im so nervous im typing my resume hopefully tomorrow or saturday morning....
do we need a cover letter?


----------



## einahpets126

Rufio said:


> wait is that posted on the site? official site?? im so nervous im typing my resume hopefully tomorrow or saturday morning....
> do we need a cover letter?



Yes, the Management- Sports Complex one  is on disneycareers.com, if that's the one you're talking about.

I don't think they require cover letters, but I think they are strongly reccomended. I would definitley do one, even though I hate writing them myself.


----------



## Eticket2Ride

I also heard that they will be posted on the 14th, but I just have my doubts. I mean, why would they do it on a Saturday?


----------



## lea509

Anyone applied for the 28 listed?


----------



## graygables

lea509 said:


> Anyone applied for the 28 listed?



I've applied for 3 so far, sports complex mgmt and 2 of the animal programs education ones.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a call soon!


----------



## Emily6

lea509 said:


> Anyone applied for the 28 listed?



I applied for the sports complex management one as well, and I am thinking about applying for the services for guests with disabilities coordinator. Being a hospitality major I was really hoping for a PI in F&B or event planning. However I am not being picky since I graduate in May. I just got my acceptance letter for the summer alumni program, so I have that to fall back on. I still haven't heard anything from the PI field, but good luck to everyone!


----------



## einahpets126

I applied for the Management-Sports Complex one, the Services for Guest with Disabilities position and the DVC Sales Assistant internship. I had that first very brief phone call with a person from the PI department and I have my screening interview on Friday. 

I also just got accepted into the summer alumni cp, so we'll see what happens! 

I'm in exactly the same position as you are *Emily6*- I'm graduating in May- I am in hospitality and wanted to do either event planning or hotel operations, but am struggling finding a full time job and really want to move to Florida, so the PIs are looking like my best option at the moment.


----------



## graygables

graygables said:


> I've applied for 3 so far, sports complex mgmt and 2 of the animal programs education ones.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a call soon!



I got an email on the animal programs...it was basically the screener (will you have full availability, car, etc) and said they'd be back in touch.  It also said, however, that preference is given to undergrads.  I hope they consider experience/qualifications, too, or I may not have a shot at that one since I'm in grad school.


----------



## DisSisters

I also got an email from the Animal Programs Internship.  Which one are you applying for?  I'm applying for the Conservation Education Presenter.


----------



## princessaurora1

I applied for the DVC Sales Assistant position, but I have not heard anything back yet.  



graygables said:


> It also said, however, that preference is given to undergrads.  I hope they consider experience/qualifications, too, or I may not have a shot at that one since I'm in grad school.



I am in a similar situation too - I am currently a CP in a sales position, but I already graduated with my undergrad degree.  I hope they will give some consideration to experience and qualifications also!  Good luck to everyone


----------



## PennState24

I also just received an email from the Animal Programs and I am applying for the Animal Nutrition internship


----------



## graygables

I applied for:
Conservation Education Disneys Animal Kingdom Lodge 
Conservation Education Group Programs/Guest Experiences/ Community Relations 
I have a BA in English/Education and am getting my Master's in Management, so I'm hoping they don't think I'm over-qualified.


----------



## bonbon

I applied for the one at the sorts complex because my major is sports arts entertainment management.  Thats really the only one that fit.


----------



## thtrmike

I just got done with my phone interview. She said she will pass the information along. I hope this is a good sign? I am very excited but I know there will always be more opportunities if I do not get it this time.


----------



## Rufio

holy mother!

so you got a phone interview??
wow!! nice job

im still working on my portfolio for the travel sales graphic internship

im a VCD major which = computer graphics/advertising

im freaking out because i swear i saw one PI post disappear

but what did they ask in the interview???


----------



## graygables

thtrmike said:


> I just got done with my phone interview. She said she will pass the information along. I hope this is a good sign? I am very excited but I know there will always be more opportunities if I do not get it this time.



What did you apply for?


----------



## amy85

So i just got done with my first phone interview!!! i think it went really well, i think i was almost over prepared, she just asked me the basic Disney questions, disney look, pay rate for interns etc.... she then asked me a few basic interview questions.  Overall i think it went really well, she said i made it to the next round, however it doesn't guarantee an interview.  She said that she passes my resume on the the people that are in charge of hiring for the positions i applied for.  If they feel like i am qualified for these positions they will call me and set up a second interview.  She said this was the first week they were doing the first interviews, so it could be a few weeks before i hear anything, but they will let me know either way.
I applied for the dvc sales assistant and the service for gsts w/ disabilites coordinator.

Good luck to everyone on their first interviews!!!!


----------



## chared at disney

hey everyone,
I got accepted for the entry technical photographer internship this past week, so that's the PI that you saw "disappear", Rufio. Good luck with the interviews!


----------



## Rufio

chared at disney said:


> hey everyone,
> I got accepted for the entry technical photographer internship this past week, so that's the PI that you saw "disappear", Rufio. Good luck with the interviews!



I love that you got in...and noticed i was freaking out....
im finishing my portfolio and resume for the Graphics Marketing PI.

hope to see you down there you crazy disney nerd!!
wait can we start a new acronym CDN?? ha


----------



## Rufio

amy85 said:


> So i just got done with my first phone interview!!! i think it went really well, i think i was almost over prepared, she just asked me the basic Disney questions, disney look, pay rate for interns etc.... she then asked me a few basic interview questions.  Overall i think it went really well, she said i made it to the next round, however it doesn't guarantee an interview.  She said that she passes my resume on the the people that are in charge of hiring for the positions i applied for.  If they feel like i am qualified for these positions they will call me and set up a second interview.  She said this was the first week they were doing the first interviews, so it could be a few weeks before i hear anything, but they will let me know either way.
> I applied for the dvc sales assistant and the service for gsts w/ disabilites coordinator.
> 
> Good luck to everyone on their first interviews!!!!




Ok, so were there really any tricky or hard questions...be honest, i need the juicy tid bits of info.

and how many rounds are there???


----------



## DwightKSchrute

Rufio said:


> Ok, so were there really any tricky or hard questions...be honest, i need the juicy tid bits of info.
> 
> and how many rounds are there???



The first interview is usually just a phone screen.  I believe candidates are asked how they budget their time, what their proudest accomplishment in the past 12 months is...pretty basic stuff 

The second interview is traditionally with the department you applied for.  I've heard people of people getting hired just after their initial Phone Screen with no second interview - but that's rare.


----------



## DisSisters

Hi! I got an email about scheduling an interview with the education coordinator at Animal Kingdom.  I'm nervous hopefully it will go okay!


----------



## graygables

DisSisters said:


> Hi! I got an email about scheduling an interview with the education coordinator at Animal Kingdom.  I'm nervous hopefully it will go okay!



Sending interview pixies your way, but I'm sure you'll do great!  If you don't mind my asking, what is your major?


----------



## DisSisters

graygables said:


> Sending interview pixies your way, but I'm sure you'll do great!  If you don't mind my asking, what is your major?



Thank you for the interview pixies! I am majoring in Early Childhood and Elementary Education.


----------



## taeclarke

DisSisters said:


> Thank you for the interview pixies! I am majoring in Early Childhood and Elementary Education.



How long after you submitted your application did they contact you? I submitted my application last week and I'm waiting to hear from them...


----------



## DisSisters

taeclarke said:


> How long after you submitted your application did they contact you? I submitted my application last week and I'm waiting to hear from them...



I applied Feb. 16.  Then I got an email a week later asking me to send them my cover letter, resume, and college transcripts. A day after that they asked me to fill out an application and send it them as well.  Then I was emailed on Feb. 28 about picking a time to interview.


----------



## can84

Does anyone know the dates the fall programs run from? Do they start in May? Thanks!


----------



## PennState24

I just set up an interview for the education presenter at Animal Kingdom


----------



## fmrcp06

Has anyone heard about the Management position at the Sports Complex??


----------



## Berlioz70

Last year the Fall PIs started in July. The current PIs end on June 12th, and most positions have a couple weeks pad before the next intern starts.


----------



## Emily6

fmrcp06 said:


> Has anyone heard about the Management position at the Sports Complex??



I applied for this position too and have not been contacted yet...hopefully we will hear something soon!


----------



## sls404

I applied for the Animal Technology Internship on 2/25 and recieved an e-mail today to complete the online application and it said my name had been forwarded to the Professional Recruiting Team to interview with one of the recruiters. Does this mean I'll get a phone interview or are they still looking over my resume?


----------



## Berlioz70

The professional recruiting team does the screening interview, which most applicants will go through. If your screen goes well then your information will be forwarded to the department and they will contact you for a position interview.


----------



## sls404

Berlioz70 said:


> The professional recruiting team does the screening interview, which most applicants will go through. If your screen goes well then your information will be forwarded to the department and they will contact you for a position interview.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## graygables

fmrcp06 said:


> Has anyone heard about the Management position at the Sports Complex??



Me, three!  I haven't heard anything about it, either.

I did get an email from Animal Programs that my application was complete and they'd call if they need more info.  They also said that just b/c you do NOT receive a call doesn't mean you aren't being considered.  Decisions for Animal Programs will go out on 5/1.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

can84 said:


> Does anyone know the dates the fall programs run from? Do they start in May? Thanks!



I did a Fall PI last year I checked in June 20.
They will most likely begin at the same time this year seeing as how the current PIs end June 12 and there is usually a week or two in between seasons.


----------



## graygables

The dates from Animal Programs shows June 19, 2009-Jan 8, 2010.


----------



## Rufio

Emily6 said:


> I applied for this position too and have not been contacted yet...hopefully we will hear something soon!




and yes best wishes...millions actually.

but i applied last saturday and still have not heard anything yet...and i will turn in my portfolio tomorrow that is required i guess. 

im doing the graphic design internship


----------



## Rufio

sls404 said:


> I applied for the Animal Technology Internship on 2/25 and recieved an e-mail today to complete the online application and it said my name had been forwarded to the Professional Recruiting Team to interview with one of the recruiters. Does this mean I'll get a phone interview or are they still looking over my resume?




i believe that means you are getting set up with an interview.

im still praying i get an email or something i posted mine on feb 28th! 
awww!


----------



## graygables

Just curious...do you have to go through all that initial interview process each semester?  I haven't heard a single thing about Sports Complex Managment, but I went through the whole interview process last semester, so I'm wondering if they keep all that "on file" so we don't have to do it again?


----------



## can84

Berlioz70 said:


> Last year the Fall PIs started in July. The current PIs end on June 12th, and most positions have a couple weeks pad before the next intern starts.





DwightKSchrute said:


> I did a Fall PI last year I checked in June 20.
> They will most likely begin at the same time this year seeing as how the current PIs end June 12 and there is usually a week or two in between seasons.





graygables said:


> The dates from Animal Programs shows June 19, 2009-Jan 8, 2010.



Thanks everyone! 



graygables said:


> Just curious...do you have to go through all that initial interview process each semester?  I haven't heard a single thing about Sports Complex Managment, but I went through the whole interview process last semester, so I'm wondering if they keep all that "on file" so we don't have to do it again?



I was wondering that too


----------



## DwightKSchrute

graygables said:


> Just curious...do you have to go through all that initial interview process each semester?  I haven't heard a single thing about Sports Complex Managment, but I went through the whole interview process last semester, so I'm wondering if they keep all that "on file" so we don't have to do it again?



Several of my friends participated in PIs last semester and applied for ones this semester.  They went through the entire screening/application process both times.


----------



## graygables

DwightKSchrute said:


> Several of my friends participated in PIs last semester and applied for ones this semester.  They went through the entire screening/application process both times.



Ew. Bummer.


----------



## Sorahana

I was looking to apply for a PI but I can't seem to find any for Guest Relations, Entertainment, or Human Resources. I was really interested in College Recruiting =(.


----------



## princessaurora1

Sorahana said:


> I was looking to apply for a PI but I can't seem to find any for Guest Relations, Entertainment, or Human Resources. I was really interested in College Recruiting =(.



I was really interested in College Recruiting too (or even something similar under Human Resources) but was bummed to see that they don't have those opportunities available this time around.


----------



## Rufio

princessaurora1 said:


> I was really interested in College Recruiting too (or even something similar under Human Resources) but was bummed to see that they don't have those opportunities available this time around.



ya the whoas of making it and not finding th best or what you wish for...

i wanted something in guest relations as well as the graphics design that I was happy to get the chance to apply now im hoping and praying.


----------



## Rufio

DwightKSchrute said:


> Several of my friends participated in PIs last semester and applied for ones this semester.  They went through the entire screening/application process both times.



what categories/majors did your friends re-apply for??


----------



## DwightKSchrute

Rufio said:


> what categories/majors did your friends re-apply for??



All of them had graduated last May and participated in a Fall PI.  They applied for Spring PIs with the following departments Management Ops, Guest Relations, Media Relations, Disney Institute, and College Recruiting.


----------



## DisSisters

I just accepted my role as a Conservation Education Presenter Professional Intern!!!!!!!


----------



## can84

DisSisters said:


> I just accepted my role as a Conservation Education Presenter Professional Intern!!!!!!!



That's awesome--congratulations!!!!


----------



## graygables

DisSisters said:


> I just accepted my role as a Conservation Education Presenter Professional Intern!!!!!!!



WOW, that was FAST! Congratulations!!!  

Out of curiosity...what is your major??


----------



## DisSisters

I know it was really fast I had my interview last Friday and was worried I didn't do well.  Then yesterday, I got the call! My major is early childhood/ elementary education and I'm a college program alumni.  I can't wait to move back down!


----------



## dms25

DisSisters said:


> I know it was really fast I had my interview last Friday and was worried I didn't do well.  Then yesterday, I got the call! My major is early childhood/ elementary education and I'm a college program alumni.  I can't wait to move back down!



When they offered you the internship, was it specifically the Education Presenter Internship?  I know with Animal Programs that there are a lot of different ones under Conservation Education.  I have my interview on Thursday...


----------



## DisSisters

Yes, I accepted the Conservation Education Presenter Internship.  Good luck on your interview!!


----------



## graygables

dms25 said:


> When they offered you the internship, was it specifically the Education Presenter Internship?  I know with Animal Programs that there are a lot of different ones under Conservation Education.  I have my interview on Thursday...



Which one did you apply for?


----------



## kristilovesdw

Hey guys  I'm new here and had a few questions and didn't think it deserved a new thread. Anywho I applied for 3 PI's and was wondering how hard it is to actually get accepted. The three I applied for are directly related to my major so I'm hoping that I'll atleast be considered, although I'm sure there are more people more qualified, than I, that have applied for the same position. 

I also haven't done the CP so I was wondering if that might hurt me any, even though it wasn't required for the positions I applied for. Also, how long does it take to actually hear something back, whether it be by email or phone and what are the deadlines? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Katie17

Does anyone know how many interns they hire for the veterinary hospital and animal behavior internships at DAK?  or have any info about the animal programs in general?

Sorry if theres a thread for the Animal Internships! I looked and couldn't find one so if there is just point me in the direction!

Thanks!

Katie


----------



## lea509

Katie17 said:


> Does anyone know how many interns they hire for the veterinary hospital and animal behavior internships at DAK?  or have any info about the animal programs in general?
> 
> Sorry if theres a thread for the Animal Internships! I looked and couldn't find one so if there is just point me in the direction!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Katie



There are usually:
-2 behavior interns
-20 education presenter interns
-3 con ed interns
and I think one 1 or 2 for vet


----------



## Berlioz70

I went through orinetation with the AP interns... there were 50 of us total, so that leave 48 AP ones. I'm not sure how they break down based on role however.


----------



## dms25

graygables said:


> Which one did you apply for?



I applied for Conservation Education and Education Presenter PI's.


----------



## graygables

kristilovesdw said:


> Hey guys  I'm new here and had a few questions and didn't think it deserved a new thread. Anywho I applied for 3 PI's and was wondering how hard it is to actually get accepted. The three I applied for are directly related to my major so I'm hoping that I'll atleast be considered, although I'm sure there are more people more qualified, than I, that have applied for the same position.
> 
> I also haven't done the CP so I was wondering if that might hurt me any, even though it wasn't required for the positions I applied for. Also, how long does it take to actually hear something back, whether it be by email or phone and what are the deadlines? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!



Those are great questions, some of which are a mystery!   First, yes, absolutely, you bet, PIs are very difficult to get and are very competitive.  As far as the process, it depends on the PI.  Animal Programs are handled very differently from, say, management PIs.  I applied for some AP/PIs and mine was all handled through email.  It stated that if they needed more information, they'd call, otherwise I'd know via email by May 1st.

Last semester, for the management internship, there was a screening interview, then a first interview where my application was then forwarded to the specific departments, then I had a second interview (all over the phone) with the merchandise management folks.  I had not done a CP, but from the way things went down, I'm pretty sure I would have had an offer had the economy not tanked and the internships cancelled.  Communication was non-existent after the 2nd interview until the sad email about the positions being cancelled.  From what I saw, they called with an offer, emailed a rejection.

I've applied for 2 non-Animal Program PIs this semester and have heard nada, nothing, zip.  Not even an initial interview, which surprises/confuses me.  I'm currently on a CP, so I don't know if I'm not being considered at all, or if they already have enough info from last semester's interviews to move things along.  I may be calling the PI recruitment office this week, just to see what's up.


----------



## spectroaddy

graygables said:


> Those are great questions, some of which are a mystery!   First, yes, absolutely, you bet, PIs are very difficult to get and are very competitive.  As far as the process, it depends on the PI.  Animal Programs are handled very differently from, say, management PIs.  I applied for some AP/PIs and mine was all handled through email.  It stated that if they needed more information, they'd call, otherwise I'd know via email by May 1st.
> 
> Last semester, for the management internship, there was a screening interview, then a first interview where my application was then forwarded to the specific departments, then I had a second interview (all over the phone) with the merchandise management folks.  I had not done a CP, but from the way things went down, I'm pretty sure I would have had an offer had the economy not tanked and the internships cancelled.  Communication was non-existent after the 2nd interview until the sad email about the positions being cancelled.  From what I saw, they called with an offer, emailed a rejection.
> 
> I've applied for 2 non-Animal Program PIs this semester and have heard nada, nothing, zip.  Not even an initial interview, which surprises/confuses me.  I'm currently on a CP, so I don't know if I'm not being considered at all, or if they already have enough info from last semester's interviews to move things along.  I may be calling the PI recruitment office this week, just to see what's up.



I have applied for Conservation of Education PI as well at animal kingdom, and received the same email you did. I completed my CP program in January hoping it would make me a better candidate. I'm a little confused I applied for same PI last year for animal science and received a conference interview, this year I did not received an interview, do you think it is because I am cast member or do they still have files from last year???? Im very worried, I also applied for Epcot Plant science


----------



## kristilovesdw

graygables said:


> Those are great questions, some of which are a mystery!   First, yes, absolutely, you bet, PIs are very difficult to get and are very competitive.  As far as the process, it depends on the PI.  Animal Programs are handled very differently from, say, management PIs.  I applied for some AP/PIs and mine was all handled through email.  It stated that if they needed more information, they'd call, otherwise I'd know via email by May 1st.
> 
> Last semester, for the management internship, there was a screening interview, then a first interview where my application was then forwarded to the specific departments, then I had a second interview (all over the phone) with the merchandise management folks.  I had not done a CP, but from the way things went down, I'm pretty sure I would have had an offer had the economy not tanked and the internships cancelled.  Communication was non-existent after the 2nd interview until the sad email about the positions being cancelled.  From what I saw, they called with an offer, emailed a rejection.
> 
> I've applied for 2 non-Animal Program PIs this semester and have heard nada, nothing, zip.  Not even an initial interview, which surprises/confuses me.  I'm currently on a CP, so I don't know if I'm not being considered at all, or if they already have enough info from last semester's interviews to move things along.  I may be calling the PI recruitment office this week, just to see what's up.



Wow, thank you so much graygables for all the info! I'm new to the PI stuff and anything I can learn about the initial process, helps me feel alittle bit better  

Since my major is Fashion Merchandising I applied for Costuming Buyer Intern, Costuming Workroom Intern, Costuming Design Intern, etc. I would love any of these! The experience I could add to my resume and to actually work at Disney would just be a dream come true. And I have a feeling that's about as much of a chance I actually have of actually getting it haha... a dream! 

There's no doubt in my mind that there are more qualified people ahead of me for the positions but I'm gonna keep trying anyway. I guess I'm more curious about the timeline and wondering when people start getting accepted or declined and like you said I'm sure it differs with each PI. Thanks again graygables


----------



## sneekypeeks

I applied for the sports management PI but never heard anything.  I went ahead and accepted for the CP, figured it gave me a stronger shot next year.


----------



## einahpets126

sneekypeeks said:


> I applied for the sports management PI but never heard anything.  I went ahead and accepted for the CP, figured it gave me a stronger shot next year.



If you do end up hearing from the sports management PI you can still go through the interview process and if you do get chosen, the CP is really understanding if you decide to accept a PI. 



I had an interview today for the Services for Guests with Disabilities PI. Definitely NOT my best interview, but they seemed to like the experience I have. The position doesn't have any face to face guest interaction, which I'd prefer, but it still seems like a cool position. So we'll see what happens. I've applied for a couple others which would be ranked a little higher than this position, but I'd still be interested in this position, so I'll just ride things out.


----------



## kmg148

einahpets126 said:


> If you do end up hearing from the sports management PI you can still go through the interview process and if you do get chosen, the CP is really understanding if you decide to accept a PI.
> 
> 
> 
> I had an interview today for the Services for Guests with Disabilities PI. Definitely NOT my best interview, but they seemed to like the experience I have. The position doesn't have any face to face guest interaction, which I'd prefer, but it still seems like a cool position. So we'll see what happens. I've applied for a couple others which would be ranked a little higher than this position, but I'd still be interested in this position, so I'll just ride things out.




Can you let me know how it goes? I saw that posting and was curious about it. My brother is severely Autistic so I thought that would be a perfect one!


----------



## lauraebeth

I had my screening interview today!(while laying out on cocoa beach!)

it went well and I meet transfer guidelines and my resume's are being forwarded on.

I couldn't remember the 5 I applied for, but I listed 3 of them for her as 

1. guest relations
2. sports complex management
3. guests with disabilities coordinator

while stressing that I REALLY REALLY want GR


----------



## kristilovesdw

lauraebeth said:


> I had my screening interview today!(while laying out on cocoa beach!)
> 
> it went well and I meet transfer guidelines and my resume's are being forwarded on.
> 
> I couldn't remember the 5 I applied for, but I listed 3 of them for her as
> 
> 1. guest relations
> 2. sports complex management
> 3. guests with disabilities coordinator
> 
> while stressing that I REALLY REALLY want GR



I noticed you're in TN as well  Just wondering, do you go to MTSU? If you do, do they have a good track record for transferring?


----------



## WDWFan4Life

I just had my screening interview about 3 hrs ago and was told my application was being forwarded. Now I just have to wait 4 - 6 weeks according to the interviewer, which is going to drive me crazy since I just want to find out now.


----------



## kristilovesdw

WDWFan4Life said:


> I just had my screening interview about 3 hrs ago and was told my application was being forwarded. Now I just have to wait 4 - 6 weeks according to the interviewer, which is going to drive me crazy since I just want to find out now.



I haven't even gotten a screening interview yet  How do you know when you're getting a screening interview? Do they email you the time and etc? Ugh this is so stressful, I just want to know if I'm even being considered!


----------



## WDWFan4Life

kristilovesdw said:


> I haven't even gotten a screening interview yet  How do you know when you're getting a screening interview? Do they email you the time and etc? Ugh this is so stressful, I just want to know if I'm even being considered!



Well I wasn't expecting anything. I just applied last Wednesday and then yesterday I got a call, but was in class of course, so I missed it. The woman who called just left a message saying she was calling to discuss my applications and to call back so as soon as I got out of class I called right back, but it was after 5 so I had to leave a message. Then she called me back today and I was just asked all those basic Disney questions. It is really stressful and I hope you hear something back. I don't know if the internships you applied for will be different in how the contact you, but I just got a call no prior notice or anything.


----------



## kristilovesdw

WDWFan4Life said:


> Well I wasn't expecting anything. I just applied last Wednesday and then yesterday I got a call, but was in class of course, so I missed it. The woman who called just left a message saying she was calling to discuss my applications and to call back so as soon as I got out of class I called right back, but it was after 5 so I had to leave a message. Then she called me back today and I was just asked all those basic Disney questions. It is really stressful and I hope you hear something back. I don't know if the internships you applied for will be different in how the contact you, but I just got a call no prior notice or anything.



Ah ok, thanks for info! Interesting... I just applied this past Wednesday as well, thought maybe I was cutting it too close to the deadline. But like you said every PI is probably different with the process. When you were asked "those basis Disney questions" what does that mean? Haha kinda scares me. Anywho good luck with yours!


----------



## WDWFan4Life

kristilovesdw said:


> Ah ok, thanks for info! Interesting... I just applied this past Wednesday as well, thought maybe I was cutting it too close to the deadline. But like you said every PI is probably different with the process. When you were asked "those basis Disney questions" what does that mean? Haha kinda scares me. Anywho good luck with yours!



The Disney questions basically had to do with if I had any piercings or tattoos. If I am willing to comply with the Disney look and why do I want to work for the Disney company and questions like that. I already did a CP and I am seasonal know, so I hope that works in my favor.


----------



## kristilovesdw

WDWFan4Life said:


> The Disney questions basically had to do with if I had any piercings or tattoos. If I am willing to comply with the Disney look and why do I want to work for the Disney company and questions like that. I already did a CP and I am seasonal know, so I hope that works in my favor.



I'm getting super anxious at this point so thanks again WDWFan4Life for your help


----------



## graygables

I called today and got a generic response.  

Did everyone get the online screening questionnaire?


----------



## kristilovesdw

graygables said:


> I called today and got a generic response.
> 
> Did everyone get the online screening questionnaire?



Nope I haven't gotten any email yet. This is what worries me


----------



## eeyore913

Soo...My boyfriend was accepted into the CP...however he graduates in May and has applied for 3 animal program PI's, he's graduating with an animal science degree.  He's been interviewed for one.  Now he has to accept the CP before heating about the PI's we originally asked on a board, maybe this one if he would be penalized for backing out of the CP if he gets a PI and the answer was it was fine.  He does want to call though to verify this and his recruiter for CP has not contacted him back does anyone know a number he could call?

I'm also thinking he could check with the ladies he interviewed with for the Animal internship?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## graygables

eeyore913 said:


> Soo...My boyfriend was accepted into the CP...however he graduates in May and has applied for 3 animal program PI's, he's graduating with an animal science degree.  He's been interviewed for one.  Now he has to accept the CP before heating about the PI's we originally asked on a board, maybe this one if he would be penalized for backing out of the CP if he gets a PI and the answer was it was fine.  He does want to call though to verify this and his recruiter for CP has not contacted him back does anyone know a number he could call?
> 
> I'm also thinking he could check with the ladies he interviewed with for the Animal internship?  Any help would be appreciated!



I was told last semester that if I accepted the CP, it was no problem at all to later take the PI if it was offered and they would simply transfer my "fee" over, so I wouldn't be out any money. I was told the same thing for my CP extension.  I have until the day before the extension starts to change my mind and do something else.


----------



## eeyore913

graygables said:


> I was told last semester that if I accepted the CP, it was no problem at all to later take the PI if it was offered and they would simply transfer my "fee" over, so I wouldn't be out any money. I was told the same thing for my CP extension.  I have until the day before the extension starts to change my mind and do something else.



Thanks....who did you contact to ask that just out of curiosity?


----------



## Berlioz70

If you get a PI you can most definitley back out of the CP... I personally know of three people who have done it - it's PERFECTLY FINE. I don't think he needs to call anyone!


----------



## einahpets126

Yeah, he'd definitely be fine switching from the CP to a PI. Like the others have said tons of people do it and they can switch the fee over for you. 

I had asked the question to my recruiter.


----------



## DisSisters

Berlioz70, Did you feel like you had enough time to take an online class during your PI?  I read someones journal about my PI and it sounds like it 5days a week 8-5.  I was unsure how much downtime you felt you had during your PI? Thanks!


----------



## eeyore913

Thanks everyone for responding!  I had thought it was fine from others telling but he just wanted to be sure.  He accepted the CP last night!


----------



## reborn120

I am very interested in the Professional Internship and learning more about it. I am doing the College Program Fall 09 and will either extend or transfer to the Professional Internship if I like working there. I will be attendind an online school full time no matter what though. I like it a lot. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## DisSisters

Delete


----------



## can84

If you get offered a position, does it come through email or regular mail like the CP? Last semester with the cuts it seems like all the notices came via email.


----------



## graygables

can84 said:


> If you get offered a position, does it come through email or regular mail like the CP? Last semester with the cuts it seems like all the notices came via email.



From what I saw go down last semester, offers were phone calls, rejections were emails.  The only mail was a packet after you accepted the offer.

Happy news for me...I have my 1st interview tomorrow morning!


----------



## can84

graygables said:


> From what I saw go down last semester, offers were phone calls, rejections were emails.  The only mail was a packet after you accepted the offer.
> 
> Happy news for me...I have my 1st interview tomorrow morning!



Congrats and best of luck!  If you don't mind my asking, what position are you interviewing for?


----------



## graygables

can84 said:


> Congrats and best of luck!  If you don't mind my asking, what position are you interviewing for?



I've applied for 5: 2 Animal Programs Conservation Education (one at AK, one at AKL), Sports Complex Mgmt, Guest Relations, and Learning Center.


----------



## Berlioz70

DisSisters said:


> Berlioz70, Did you feel like you had enough time to take an online class during your PI?  I read someones journal about my PI and it sounds like it 5days a week 8-5.  I was unsure how much downtime you felt you had during your PI? Thanks!



I varies based on the position, I personally work M-F 8:30-5 so I have TONS of downtime and could easily do a class on-line if needed.



can84 said:


> If you get offered a position, does it come through email or regular mail like the CP? Last semester with the cuts it seems like all the notices came via email.



You will first get a phone call then have 24 hours to accept or decline. Once you accept then you'll get the acceptance e-mail with a form that you have to fill out before you officially get the job. It's the phone call that will tell you your wage, location, etc.


----------



## spectroaddy

Does anyone know if it is bad, if you have not had a 1st interview (screening) yet???? I am currently status as an active seasonal cast member!!! I am getting worried I haven't heard anything, only communication I received was through animal programs and Epcot science. Does anyone know anything, I am worried


----------



## Katie17

I'm new to the world/craziness of professional internships as I just found out about them a couple weeks ago. I got my applications in for 2 of the animal programs last Thursday and have yet to hear anything. Is this normal? Is there anyone I can call/email to see whats up. I don't want to let the opportunity pass by being passive.

TIA!

Katie


----------



## Berlioz70

You'll see in this thread that some people have waited over a month, so a couple weeks is the norm!


----------



## Eeyore17

So I applied for an animal program internship but am now having second thoughts as to if I meet the requirements. The website says that internships must be completed within one year of graduation and the internship I applied for ends January 2010...however I technically graduated December 2008 which would make me a month shy of the "one year". I called the question line and the lady said that it's fine, but I'm wondering what you guys think.

Thank you!

Gayle


----------



## graygables

Just a happy dance...had my interview this morning and I'm moving forward in all areas!  Now, the wait begins for the hiring leaders to call...


----------



## kristilovesdw

I'm still anxiously waiting the call, is this normal? Not to get any type of response, granted I just applied March 11th so have I not given them enough time? And does anybody have anything to share about the Costuming PI Department? That's where I applied for 3 different positions, so I didn't know if maybe they did things differently as I've noticed no one else here mention that area of the PI.


----------



## graygables

kristilovesdw said:


> I'm still anxiously waiting the call, is this normal? Not to get any type of response, granted I just applied March 11th so have I not given them enough time?


Some of the applications didn't close until the 13th and some are still open, so they might just not have gotten to yours yet.  I had applied for one back in mid-Feb and just got the call for the initial interview yesterday.  Don't give up hope!


----------



## kristilovesdw

graygables said:


> Some of the applications didn't close until the 13th and some are still open, so they might just not have gotten to yours yet.  I had applied for one back in mid-Feb and just got the call for the initial interview yesterday.  Don't give up hope!



  That's good to hear then! Thanks


----------



## avsemijalac

kristilovesdw said:


> I'm still anxiously waiting the call, is this normal? Not to get any type of response, granted I just applied March 11th so have I not given them enough time? And does anybody have anything to share about the Costuming PI Department? That's where I applied for 3 different positions, so I didn't know if maybe they did things differently as I've noticed no one else here mention that area of the PI.


I applied for the Travel Industry Marketing Creative Development Internship the day it was posted (Valentine's Day) and sent in my electronic portfolio within 2 weeks and I still haven't heard anything back from them. I also applied for the Animal Program/Animal Technology Intern on Valentine's Day, sent in everything they needed and they said I probably won't hear anything until May 1st. Then, I applied for the Communication Planning:Graphic Design/Journalism one on March 11th (when it was posted), printed out and sent my portfolio to them that weekend. It arrived to them Tuesday, March 17th and they gave me a call Friday the 20th to sent up a phone interview with me tomorrow afternoon. I guess it just depends on the department! Don't worry, there is plenty of time.


----------



## bonbon

I applied for 2 more in Events.  I currently love my event management class, and I'm hoping to get a call soon! ^_^ I probably don't have enough experience for the Sports Complex PI, but I think I could get one of the events ones, as one of my jobs is almost entirely events.


----------



## Ellagirl

Did they recently post the event ones? Is it too late to apply? Does anyone know when the deadline is for when they will let you know?


----------



## Rufio

yo sir!
hey wondering which one you are getting interviewed for? or is it a general interview?
thats what i got so far...and then i sent my huge application in. now im just waiting...


----------



## lea509

anyone really hoping for gr?

also, I know people are starting to hear back from DAK Education Presenters, but have people started hearing about the Con-Ed ones?


----------



## Rufio

Katie...im in the same boat of nervousness...and sweating non-stop for the response I submitted mine last Monday and still no word yet. 
I think weeks will have to define our patience.

its terrible just waiting...


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> Just a happy dance...had my interview this morning and I'm moving forward in all areas!  Now, the wait begins for the hiring leaders to call...



i am very happy for you!
i think after all this waiting we need to meet down there and party Disney style! celebrate! such a long process!! its driving me crazy!


----------



## dms25

lea509 said:


> anyone really hoping for gr?
> 
> also, I know people are starting to hear back from DAK Education Presenters, but have people started hearing about the Con-Ed ones?



I interviewed with the DAK people on Thursday for both internships. They told me they would have all decisions made by May 1st.  I'm hoping to hear something sooner than that.  That's all I know...but let me know if you hear anything!


----------



## denalii




----------



## Ellagirl

So when I was applying for one of the PI's I got to the page where you upload the documents you want to go with your application and before i got to do it my internet froze and shut down and i never got to upload them. Do you think they will get them anyway or should i call casting? Thanks so much!


----------



## Berlioz70

You should get a confirmation e-mail after you apply for the job... if you don't get the e-mail then I'd try it again.


----------



## Rufio

Ellagirl said:


> So when I was applying for one of the PI's I got to the page where you upload the documents you want to go with your application and before i got to do it my internet froze and shut down and i never got to upload them. Do you think they will get them anyway or should i call casting? Thanks so much!



Yes you woule have gotten a conf email stating 'thanks for applying'...


----------



## Rufio

Berlioz70 said:


> You should get a confirmation e-mail after you apply for the job... if you don't get the e-mail then I'd try it again.



i know you are a wizard at the college disney knowledge...so

i have gotten my first interview/general phone call and now i have sent off the application, how long do you think i will have to wait for the second? your thoughts?


----------



## Berlioz70

That does seem to be the money question!

I wish I would have written down my dates from my process so that I have an actual timeline for you...

I feel like I had my screening interview in late September (in the 20s maybe).
I had my second round with LS on 10/14.
I had my other second roung with College Recruiting in late Oct/early Nov.
I recieved my offer from LS on Nov. 17.

I'd say your wait could be up to 2 months depending on the department.


----------



## can84

Berlioz70 said:


> That does seem to be the money question!
> 
> I wish I would have written down my dates from my process so that I have an actual timeline for you...
> 
> I feel like I had my screening interview in late September (in the 20s maybe).
> I had my second round with LS on 10/14.
> I had my other second roung with College Recruiting in late Oct/early Nov.
> I recieved my offer from LS on Nov. 17.
> 
> I'd say your wait could be up to 2 months depending on the department.



2 months!  Ugh, it's going to be a rough couple of weeks 

I do have a question--what are they doing about housing for the PIs?


----------



## Berlioz70

I was told that they are currently all in Patterson, which is one of the CP housing complexes. They were put together into two buildings, so everyone in the building is a PI. Ironically, one of the current PI buildings is the building I lived in when I was on the CP.


----------



## can84

Berlioz70 said:


> I was told that they are currently all in Patterson, which is one of the CP housing complexes. They were put together into two buildings, so everyone in the building is a PI. Ironically, one of the current PI buildings is the building I lived in when I was on the CP.



Thanks! I also just wanted to thank you and Gray for taking the time to answer all these questions--you both have been a great help


----------



## graygables

can84 said:


> 2 months!  Ugh, it's going to be a rough couple of weeks
> 
> I do have a question--what are they doing about housing for the PIs?



It is very hard to wait, that's for certain!

Also, just FYI, management PIs have to find their own housing and cannot live with the other PIs/CPs due to possible conflict of interest.  This semester, that doesn't seem to be much of an issue, however...


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

I just got confirmation that I have an interview on April 8th with DAK Group Education for the con/ed internship. I am really hoping for the one at the Living Seas! I was just wondering if anyone had any advice about the interview process or just a heads up on what to expect? thanks in advance!


----------



## islandears

Which con ed internships did u apply for? Just the Seas?


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

I originally applied for the seas one which is the one I really want because I am an avid scuba diver! however, when i got my conformation about an interview they also listed information about other positions the same applicant could be placed if selected which were DAK guest education, DAK education presenter, DAK group education, and DAK community education.


----------



## tink8685

So I just applied for three PI's two weeks ago, and I'm sooo nervous/anxious to hear back. How long has it taken people to hear?


----------



## islandears

"when i got my conformation about an interview they also listed information about other positions the same applicant could be placed"


Oh don't worry I go that same email...I guess its a form email...
One of the first questions I think is which of the internships do you want the most (or some variation of that question) so just make sure to stress the one you want because of your SCUBA experience....


----------



## dms25

Berlioz70 said:


> I was told that they are currently all in Patterson, which is one of the CP housing complexes. They were put together into two buildings, so everyone in the building is a PI. Ironically, one of the current PI buildings is the building I lived in when I was on the CP.



How do you know if you get to live in their housing?  Will they tell you when they call to offer you the internship or will it come in the acceptance email?


----------



## taeclarke

Is anyone hearing back from the non-animal programs internships? I applied for five of them and I still haven't heard anything.


----------



## islandears

I feel like noone is hearing back from anything... I'm freaking out ....I have no place to live once school closes and I kinda want to know what's going on....one month is a really short time to find housing... especially when you are going to be living out of storage


----------



## graygables

dms25 said:


> How do you know if you get to live in their housing?  Will they tell you when they call to offer you the internship or will it come in the acceptance email?



I'll be interested to see how this plays out this semester, too.  Please remember, everyone, that last semester and this one are "whole new world" in the PI experience due to the collapse of the economy last fall.  Last year, I heard they had a "lottery" for placement in housing, then I heard it was virtually guaranteed for anyone except for management interns.  With the small number of PIs being offered again, I'd say you have an excellent chance of living in the Disney housing, although it was considerably pricier than some of the offsite options.


----------



## graygables

taeclarke said:


> Is anyone hearing back from the non-animal programs internships? I applied for five of them and I still haven't heard anything.



I had my screener and 1st interviews last Friday and I'd applied for one of the internships back in Feb.  I think they are just working through what they have.  I wish I could be a fly on the wall in that office to see how many applications they have per role compared to a year ago...I'd bet that it's a LOT more and they simply have a lot of data to sort through to set up the calls. 

Last semester, there were deadlines that were stated, then missed because of everything that was going on, so I wouldn't be surprised if the non-animal program PIs were running a little late this year, too.


----------



## kristilovesdw

I just checked Disney's site and it appears most of the internships have now disappeared. Does that mean those positions have been filled? I hope not, I didn't even receive a screening interview


----------



## DisSisters

dms25 said:


> How do you know if you get to live in their housing?  Will they tell you when they call to offer you the internship or will it come in the acceptance email?



When I accepted my offer, they asked me on the phone if I wanted to live in Disney Housing. They also sent me an email saying if you choose to live in Disney Housing, you will receive an email from housing if you have a spot.  They told me they are no longer using Northbridge apartments and now PIs can stay in CP housing.  However, the prices are much higher than cp rent.  When I was a cp I paid $81 for a three bedroom in Patterson.  PI are charged $133 per person for a one-bedroom apartment, $127 per person for a two-bedroom and $125 per person for a three-bedroom apartment.  So it seems like non-Disney housing might be a better idea.


----------



## taeclarke

I'm going out of the country next week and I've yet to get my screening interview. I'm so worried they will call and I won't be able to get the message or return the call since my cell won't work outside the country. So you think this could hurt my chances?


----------



## islandears

taeclarke said:


> I'm going out of the country next week and I've yet to get my screening interview. I'm so worried they will call and I won't be able to get the message or return the call since my cell won't work outside the country. So you think this could hurt my chances?



Depending on the department they should email you to set up an interview....Last year I got called and they left a message with an ID number so I could get back to them...this year they emailed...either way I think you r fine


----------



## islandears

DisSisters said:


> When I accepted my offer, they asked me on the phone if I wanted to live in Disney Housing. They also sent me an email saying if you choose to live in Disney Housing, you will receive an email from housing if you have a spot.  They told me they are no longer using Northbridge apartments and now PIs can stay in CP housing.  However, the prices are much higher than cp rent.  When I was a cp I paid $81 for a three bedroom in Patterson.  PI are charged $133 per person for a one-bedroom apartment, $127 per person for a two-bedroom and $125 per person for a three-bedroom apartment.  So it seems like non-Disney housing might be a better idea.



The one bedroom apartment is for 2 people?


----------



## tink8685

kristilovesdw said:


> I just checked Disney's site and it appears most of the internships have now disappeared. Does that mean those positions have been filled? I hope not, I didn't even receive a screening interview



I was wondering the same thing! Does it mean that hey are filled or that they stopped accepting applicants and will be contacting people? I really hope it's option B because I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## DisSisters

Yes, in Disney housing each bedroom has two people in it.


----------



## islandears

tink8685 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! Does it mean that hey are filled or that they stopped accepting applicants and will be contacting people? I really hope it's option B because I haven't heard anything yet.



judging from last year the position is filled if you no longer see it on ur workbench (if 120 days havent passed)


----------



## Berlioz70

graygables said:


> I had my screener and 1st interviews last Friday and I'd applied for one of the internships back in Feb.  I think they are just working through what they have.  I wish I could be a fly on the wall in that office to see how many applications they have per role compared to a year ago...I'd bet that it's a LOT more and they simply have a lot of data to sort through to set up the calls.



On average about 7000 people apply for the PI program... I believe there were less than 500 positions offered this last semester.



kristilovesdw said:


> I just checked Disney's site and it appears most of the internships have now disappeared. Does that mean those positions have been filled? I hope not, I didn't even receive a screening interview



If I recall from the fall... the positions went down before I had some of my interviews, I would guess it's so people stop applying.

A note about Animal Programs... this department was affected by the layoffs this week. A friend of mine in the program said that one area laid off everyone, except the intern, so the intern is basically running things until it gets restructured. What does that mean? AP is getting restructured and it'll probably affect interns.

I do not know any more than that as of now... this has been a really bad week in terms of employment at the mouse.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

kristilovesdw said:


> I just checked Disney's site and it appears most of the internships have now disappeared. Does that mean those positions have been filled? I hope not, I didn't even receive a screening interview



They're taken off of disneycareers once the application deadline has passed.  If they are removed from your workbench on RecruitMax, then that means the position has been filled or taken away.


----------



## Rufio

Berlioz70 said:


> I was told that they are currently all in Patterson, which is one of the CP housing complexes. They were put together into two buildings, so everyone in the building is a PI. Ironically, one of the current PI buildings is the building I lived in when I was on the CP.



So is Patterson the only housing for a PI at the moment? i think I might live in celebration. hA!


----------



## Rufio

taeclarke said:


> Is anyone hearing back from the non-animal programs internships? I applied for five of them and I still haven't heard anything.



i oray and wishing for contact with the travel marketing group, i also applied for the guest relations. 
all i have gotten was a first interview...
and i am waiting....

waiting....


----------



## Rufio

kristilovesdw said:


> I just checked Disney's site and it appears most of the internships have now disappeared. Does that mean those positions have been filled? I hope not, I didn't even receive a screening interview



not much left on the site like you said...
but I believe some had deadlines which cause the first list of postings to disappear. and some do take time even after the post is gone to make final choices.


----------



## Rufio

islandears said:


> Depending on the department they should email you to set up an interview....Last year I got called and they left a message with an ID number so I could get back to them...this year they emailed...either way I think you r fine



like you said it depends....

i was notified by phone and left a message with the number. so i really think its a chaotic castle down there, and we must wait. and the waiting might be the true test


----------



## Rufio

Berlioz70 said:


> On average about 7000 people apply for the PI program... I believe there were less than 500 positions offered this last semester.
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall from the fall... the positions went down before I had some of my interviews, I would guess it's so people stop applying.
> 
> A note about Animal Programs... this department was affected by the layoffs this week. A friend of mine in the program said that one area laid off everyone, except the intern, so the intern is basically running things until it gets restructured. What does that mean? AP is getting restructured and it'll probably affect interns.
> 
> I do not know any more than that as of now... this has been a really bad week in terms of employment at the mouse.



your words are true...
but scary my fellow mousekateer.
a bad week for the mouse?

when the mouse hurts...we have and will be hurting.

hey please keep me posted if you hear of any other departments struggling.

thanks!


----------



## taeclarke

Rufio said:


> all i have gotten was a first interview...
> and i am waiting....
> 
> waiting....




At least you've gotten the first interview out of the way. I haven't even gotten that. This is really scary. I really don't want to work anywhere else. I hope I hear back soon....


----------



## Berlioz70

Rufio said:


> hey please keep me posted if you hear of any other departments struggling.



Nearly all departments are affected... we lost two managers in mine alone (as of today). The layoffs are continuing for some time... and the rumors are in high circulation... I don't want to say anything until something official is announced. But things are not great, that's for sure.


----------



## kristilovesdw

DwightKSchrute said:


> They're taken off of disneycareers once the application deadline has passed.  If they are removed from your workbench on RecruitMax, then that means the position has been filled or taken away.



Ah ok, thanks! All the positions I applied for are still in my workbench, so there's still hope 



taeclarke said:


> At least you've gotten the first interview out of the way. I haven't even gotten that. This is really scary. I really don't want to work anywhere else. I hope I hear back soon....



I'm in the same boat as you, I was starting to think I was the only one on here that hadn't gotten that first interview.



Rufio said:


> not much left on the site like you said...
> but I believe some had deadlines which cause the first list of postings to disappear. *and some do take time even after the post is gone to make final choices*.



That's good to hear! I really want this Internship, I don't care where they put me at this point, any of the positions I applied for I'd be happy to work at. Though it's sounding very doubtful with the most recent postings...


----------



## can84

Berlioz70 said:


> A note about Animal Programs... this department was affected by the layoffs this week. A friend of mine in the program said that one area laid off everyone, except the intern, so the intern is basically running things until it gets restructured. What does that mean? AP is getting restructured and it'll probably affect interns.
> 
> I do not know any more than that as of now... this has been a really bad week in terms of employment at the mouse.



This is starting to sound a little like last semester


----------



## denalii

When I applied for the internship, I didn't even know it was paid.

I will work for free! I am desperate for experience. Lol.


----------



## ashly2499

I got two phone calls today....
I have two interviews next week!   I'm excited!


----------



## dms25

ashly2499 said:


> I got two phone calls today....
> I have two interviews next week!   I'm excited!



Which PIs did you apply for?  And good luck!


----------



## islandears

I've begun an application spree for post graduation work...I don't like the way things are sounding
still keeping fingers crossed tho


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

yeah none of this sounds too promising...but i suppose they have to hire someone  even the mouse needs interns to do the dirty work! i hope...


----------



## islandears

With that in mind what happens if say I got called back and accepted the Disney internship then I got a call from another job that I wanted to do instead(i have yet to come across one)
Can you accept the disney offer then retract before the job starts?


----------



## denalii

I have an interview tomorrow! So excited. 

I love how fast that was. I turned all my application materials in on Tuesday. Other companies should learn from Disney! Lol.


----------



## islandears

"Walt Disney World has stepped up layoffs this week, as the company prepares to close out its fiscal second quarter this week.

Disney, which is Central Florida's largest employer with about 62,000 "cast members," refused to say Thursday how many jobs it has eliminated. But one person familiar with some details of the cuts said he was given an estimate of 450.

Employees said the cuts, which predominantly target salaried workers, have occurred across the resort's back-office functions, including entertainment, merchandise, finance, transportation, training, emergency management and theme-park operations.

"It's property-wide," said Donna-Lynne Dalton, business agent for the Teamsters Local 385 union, which represents characters, laundry workers, parking attendants and ranch hands. She noted, however, that the job cuts have not affected unionized employees.

"I was told that they are going to be walking people out through Friday," she said."

oh no!


----------



## Rufio

denalii said:


> I have an interview tomorrow! So excited.
> 
> I love how fast that was. I turned all my application materials in on Tuesday. Other companies should learn from Disney! Lol.



so this is your second set of interviews coming up I'm assuming?
and if so when was your first pre-screening?
im still waiting from last week when i turned in my application form.


----------



## denalii

Rufio said:


> so this is your second set of interviews coming up I'm assuming?
> and if so when was your first pre-screening?
> im still waiting from last week when i turned in my application form.



I have not had any interviews yet. I applied online last Wednesday. Since then I received some emails asking me for more supporting documents and to fill out two questionnaires. I think the questionnaires were for pre-screening. Maybe?

I applied for an animal program internship, fyi.

I've started studying for it! I hope they don't ask any curve ball questions.


----------



## graygables

denalii said:


> I have not had any interviews yet. I applied online last Wednesday. Since then I received some emails asking me for more supporting documents and to fill out two questionnaires. I think the questionnaires were for pre-screening. Maybe?
> 
> I applied for an animal program internship, fyi.
> 
> I've started studying for it! I hope they don't ask any curve ball questions.



From what I'm seeing and what was in the email, Animal Programs only contacts you if they need more information. 

Cast Services was completely cut today with their responsibilities going to the local managers and the Learning Center. I have a BIL who also lost his job when it was eliminated today (something to do with food at Epcot).  It's a scary time right now, but hopefully we can emerge victorious and employed at WDW!


----------



## kristilovesdw

So I just got an email from Disney saying:



> Thank you for applying for the following Disney Professional Internship(s):
> 
> Costumer Internship
> Costuming Buyer Internship
> Costuming Design Internship
> Costuming Workroom Internship
> 
> At this time, we only accept applications from individuals that are currently enrolled in a college or university for Disney Professional Internships.



I *AM* currently enrolled full-time at college...so what gives?? I'm so confused, everything relating to school and/or college was in my resume I sent


----------



## Berlioz70

Their information comes from the survey you took... what did you indicate?


----------



## kristilovesdw

Berlioz70 said:


> Their information comes from the survey you took... what did you indicate?



Hope this was directed at me, sorry if I'm answering someone else's question. I indicated that I'm currently in my 3rd year of college, going for a major in Fashion Merchandising.


----------



## tink8685

So I applied exactly two weeks ago tomorrow and I still have yet to hear back. No emails, no phone calls, nothing. Is this normal? Maybe i'm just too anxious, but I feel like everyone else is getting emails or phone calls and I havent gotten anything


----------



## Berlioz70

kristilovesdw said:


> Hope this was directed at me, sorry if I'm answering someone else's question. I indicated that I'm currently in my 3rd year of college, going for a major in Fashion Merchandising.



Hmmm... that is interesting then. I'm not sure why they would think you weren't in college.


----------



## kristilovesdw

Berlioz70 said:


> Hmmm... that is interesting then. I'm not sure why they would think you weren't in college.



All the info was in my resume, I didn't even get a screening interview to answer any questions... which is weird to me. I wouldn't have applied to the positions had I not met the requirements, ugh well I guess the waiting is over now


----------



## denalii

kristilovesdw said:


> All the info was in my resume, I didn't even get a screening interview to answer any questions... which is weird to me. I wouldn't have applied to the positions had I not I met the requirements, ugh well I guess the waiting is over now



This might be an obvious question. Did you fill out the assessment in the workbench section of the Disney website? 

I wouldn't give up on it. If you are in college, there must be some mistake on their part.


----------



## lea509

kristilovesdw said:


> So I just got an email from Disney saying:
> 
> 
> 
> I *AM* currently enrolled full-time at college...so what gives?? I'm so confused, everything relating to school and/or college was in my resume I sent



I received the same e-mail and called about it. I am even a campus rep which means I have to be in college and I had my first round yesterday and it was clarified that I am in school...there is a glitch. Just e-mail the address listed and tell them the problem.


----------



## can84

kristilovesdw said:


> So I just got an email from Disney saying:
> 
> 
> 
> I *AM* currently enrolled full-time at college...so what gives?? I'm so confused, everything relating to school and/or college was in my resume I sent



I got the same email for one of the ones I applied for  I emailed them back, just to let them know I am a full-time student. I don't want it to somehow mess up any of the other positions I applied to.


----------



## can84

This is the email I just received back from them:
When you completed the assessment during the application process for a Disney Theme Parks and Resorts Professional Internship, you indicated that you were no longer enrolled in school, or had already graduated. One of the requirements of our program is that you must currently be enrolled in a US college or university.
If you are currently enrolled and are a student, please disregard our previous e-mail, and know that you are still in consideration for the internships that you've applied for.

Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship, and we wish you good luck on your future endeavors!

Have a Magical Day!

Disney Professional Recruitment
I definitely did not indicate that I already graduated, so I'm not sure why that came up.


----------



## islandears

it didn't say sorry your application is not being reviewed...so its probably a form email that is just sent out to everyone


----------



## kristilovesdw

denalii said:


> This might be an obvious question. Did you fill out the assessment in the workbench section of the Disney website?
> 
> I wouldn't give up on it. If you are in college, there must be some mistake on their part.



Yes I did, I actually only had one assessment though and it was for the Costuming Workroom Internship position in particular.


----------



## islandears

oh sorry i spoke too soon......theres a glitch


----------



## kristilovesdw

can84 said:


> I got the same email for one of the ones I applied for  I emailed them back, just to let them know I am a full-time student. I don't want it to somehow mess up any of the other positions I applied to.



Ah good, I'm glad I'm not the only one  I should probably email them back as well!



can84 said:


> This is the email I just received back from them:
> When you completed the assessment during the application process for a Disney Theme Parks and Resorts Professional Internship, you indicated that you were no longer enrolled in school, or had already graduated. One of the requirements of our program is that you must currently be enrolled in a US college or university.
> If you are currently enrolled and are a student, please disregard our previous e-mail, and know that you are still in consideration for the internships that you've applied for.
> 
> Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship, and we wish you good luck on your future endeavors!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!
> 
> Disney Professional Recruitment
> *I definitely did not indicate that I already graduated, so I'm not sure why that came up.*



So there must be some sort of mistake/glitch, because I didn't indicate that either. I'm replying back to their email right now!


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

I have my first interview on wednesday at 10am!


----------



## tink8685

I'm seeing everyone saying they are getting phone calls and interviews...I'm getting so anxious/frustrated!

Should I contact someone? Or just be patient and wait it out?


----------



## taeclarke

So I haven't gotten any screening interviews yet however I just got an email saying I was not being considered for the Sports Complex Management Position. That really sucks, fortunately, I applied for 5 different internships so hopefully they find me qualified enough for one of them.


----------



## tink8685

taeclarke said:


> So I haven't gotten any screening interviews yet however I just got an email saying I was not being considered for the Sports Complex Management Position. That really sucks, fortunately, I applied for 5 different internships so hopefully they find me qualified enough for one of them.



Sorry to hear that = ( How long ago did you apply? I'm just trying to figure out a time frame as to when I'll hear. I mean I guess no news is good news right now, but I'm still getting worried. I do know that they at least received my application because I got a confirmation email after I applied, but still I'd hope that I would hear something soon


----------



## taeclarke

tink8685 said:


> Sorry to hear that = ( How long ago did you apply? I'm just trying to figure out a time frame as to when I'll hear. I mean I guess no news is good news right now, but I'm still getting worried. I do know that they at least received my application because I got a confirmation email after I applied, but still I'd hope that I would hear something soon




I applied on February 27th and i got the email today. I was so excited when I saw that I had gotten a message, then I realized it was a rejection letter which is just a complete let down. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for the other four positions I applied for.

How long ago did you apply?


----------



## tink8685

taeclarke said:


> I applied on February 27th and i got the email today. I was so excited when I saw that I had gotten a message, then I realized it was a rejection letter which is just a complete let down. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for the other four positions I applied for.
> 
> How long ago did you apply?



I applied March 11 so it was really last minute. Do you know if people usually hear by email or phone first?


----------



## dms25

tink8685 said:


> I applied March 11 so it was really last minute. Do you know if people usually hear by email or phone first?



I applied about the same time and had an interview, but still waiting on their decision.  What PIs did you apply for?  From what I understand, although I could be wrong, you will be contacted either phone/email to set up an interview.  I've had both in the past.  I've also been told that you will get a phone call to offer you the job and an email as a rejection.


----------



## tink8685

dms25 said:


> I applied about the same time and had an interview, but still waiting on their decision.  What PIs did you apply for?  From what I understand, although I could be wrong, you will be contacted either phone/email to set up an interview.  I've had both in the past.  I've also been told that you will get a phone call to offer you the job and an email as a rejection.



I applied for Communications Planning (my top choice), Guest Relations, and MK events assistant. How long after you applied did you get contacted?


----------



## dms25

tink8685 said:


> I applied for Communications Planning (my top choice), Guest Relations, and MK events assistant. How long after you applied did you get contacted?



I got an email on March 14th from the AK interview panel asking to set up an interview time.  The closing day for that internship was March 13th and I applied on March 10th.  I had my interview with the AK panel on March 19th.  They told me they would have final decisions made by May 1st, but I wouldn't be surprised if it took longer.


----------



## dkmulder

I applied March 17 and still have not heard anything yet, either.  I'm trying to not get my hopes up; I know this is going to be very competative.  Although this is my dream, it is everyone else's as well, and I try to keep that in mind.  So, I carry my phone around with me and check it a million times a day just to make sure I didn't miss the call, and I am hooked on these boards and hanging on every word because I finally feel like there are people out there who can relate.  Despite all this, I keep telling myself 'don't get your hopes up, the odds are stacked against you.'  I know I will be devestated if I don't get it, so I'm trying to make it easier on myself now.  I actually haven't even told anyone that I applied because I don't want all the questions and comments, I'd rather wait for an answer before I tell anyone.  Crazy, huh?

Anyhoo, enough rambling.  I keep reading here and there that staying at the Disney properties (Chattam, PC, Commons and Vista) is actually more expensive than other local apartments?! What?  Does anyone know of any of these apartments that are supposedly cheaper.  I actually think the prices are quite reasonable, especially as everything is included in the rent.  However, I have pets that are like my children and I can not bear to live without them for six months.  Also, I know this is asking a lot in this economy, but ultimately, I am hoping to remain down there on a permanant basis and so would like somewhere that I won't have to move from in six months.  And I like the Little Lake Bryan area.  Any suggestions?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dkmulder said:


> I applied March 17 and still have not heard anything yet, either.  I'm trying to not get my hopes up; I know this is going to be very competative.  Although this is my dream, it is everyone else's as well, and I try to keep that in mind.  So, I carry my phone around with me and check it a million times a day just to make sure I didn't miss the call, and I am hooked on these boards and hanging on every word because I finally feel like there are people out there who can relate.  Despite all this, I keep telling myself 'don't get your hopes up, the odds are stacked against you.'  I know I will be devestated if I don't get it, so I'm trying to make it easier on myself now.  I actually haven't even told anyone that I applied because I don't want all the questions and comments, I'd rather wait for an answer before I tell anyone.  Crazy, huh?
> 
> Anyhoo, enough rambling.  I keep reading here and there that staying at the Disney properties (Chattam, PC, Commons and Vista) is actually more expensive than other local apartments?! What?  Does anyone know of any of these apartments that are supposedly cheaper.  I actually think the prices are quite reasonable, especially as everything is included in the rent.  However, I have pets that are like my children and I can not bear to live without them for six months.  Also, I know this is asking a lot in this economy, but ultimately, I am hoping to remain down there on a permanant basis and so would like somewhere that I won't have to move from in six months.  And I like the Little Lake Bryan area.  Any suggestions?




I thought they all closed on the 13th?


----------



## denalii

MegaraRocks! said:


> I thought they all closed on the 13th?



I applied on the 18th and I was still able to get my application in. I guess they extended some.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

As far as i understand it the process goes as follows:
1) Apply
2) Wait 
(rejection letters may arrive)
3) Phone call to set up preliminary or screening interview
4) Screening interview
5) More Waiting
(rejection letters may arrive)
6) Phone call to set up secondary interview with the department
7) Secondary interview with the department
8) Repeat steps 5-7 with other PIs
9) More waiting
10) Decision (acceptance or rejection)
11) Extreme happiness or complete despair

I have applied and gotten to step 9 with three of my PIs so far (one of which I got to step 11 on, the extreme despair option) wish me luck, I wish you luck lets all keep our fingers and toes crossed and toss alittle pixie dust over our shoulders


----------



## MegaraRocks!

denalii said:


> I applied on the 18th and I was still able to get my application in. I guess they extended some.




YAY thats good news then!!!!!


----------



## dkmulder

There are actually six still open.  The animal programs closed on the 13th, and a lot were taken down earlier this week, but some are still up.  Amazingly enough, I have been able to still find the animal programs internships through a regular search, not an internship search, even though they clearly state they closed on the 13th.  If there had been an education program still there, I might have applied just to see if they are still accepting (and because I think I would LOVE that role)


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> From what I'm seeing and what was in the email, Animal Programs only contacts you if they need more information.
> 
> Cast Services was completely cut today with their responsibilities going to the local managers and the Learning Center. I have a BIL who also lost his job when it was eliminated today (something to do with food at Epcot).  It's a scary time right now, but hopefully we can emerge victorious and employed at WDW!



so cast sevices...how wide spread is that? My imagination is not helping the situation but plese explain. I feeling a little unsecure and you seem very wise in your information and informants.

so are you saying EPCOT was cut jobs all over or just in a certain area?
whats your opinion and where would the location be for the travel marketing communication/design? that what I applied for...

thanks for all and any info


----------



## Rufio

tink8685 said:


> I applied March 11 so it was really last minute. Do you know if people usually hear by email or phone first?



I recieved a phone call like two week-ish after.
and called back minutes later to set up the pre-screening.
then the following week i rush delivered/ailed to application and still waiting for a magical response.

i will pray for you and make a few wishes as well dudet!

i think any disboard nerd deserves this life-time experience!

just think if anyone makes it...it will be ultimate bragging rights!


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> As far as i understand it the process goes as follows:
> 1) Apply
> 2) Wait
> (rejection letters may arrive)
> 3) Phone call to set up preliminary or screening interview
> 4) Screening interview
> 5) More Waiting
> (rejection letters may arrive)
> 6) Phone call to set up secondary interview with the department
> 7) Secondary interview with the department
> 8) Repeat steps 5-7 with other PIs
> 9) More waiting
> 10) Decision (acceptance or rejection)
> 11) Extreme happiness or complete despair
> 
> I have applied and gotten to step 9 with three of my PIs so far (one of which I got to step 11 on, the extreme despair option) wish me luck, I wish you luck lets all keep our fingers and toes crossed and toss alittle pixie dust over our shoulders



i am in the midst of step 5 right now.
which one were you rejected on and what other ones did you apply for?

by the way...i love your theory-and agree.

all toes and fingers and any nearby animals feet and fur crossed!!
im going to go take a pixie bath right now-then tomorrow morning have a little on my breakfast!


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> I recieved a phone call like two week-ish after.
> and called back minutes later to set up the pre-screening.
> then the following week i rush delivered/ailed to application and still waiting for a magical response.
> 
> i will pray for you and make a few wishes as well dudet!
> 
> i think any disboard nerd deserves this life-time experience!
> 
> just think if anyone makes it...it will be ultimate bragging rights!



aw thanks!!! seriously this has been a dream of mine for so long!...but I'm assuming it's been everyone elses dream too so I can't get my hopes up. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Katie17

Hi everyone, 

The last email I got from the animal program coordinators said "Not all of our applicants receive phone calls.  If you do not receive a phone call, it does not mean that you are not being considered for a position."

Naturally, now I'm wondering if either of the PIs that I applied for (Animal Behavior + Vet Hospital) do phone calls or not. 

Also, I'm a graduate student and I know that "Preference will be given to undergraduates", but does anyone know the extent of it?  In my head grad students will only be looked at as a last resort and it's a bit discouraging!

Anyone? Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## kristilovesdw

can84 said:


> This is the email I just received back from them:
> When you completed the assessment during the application process for a Disney Theme Parks and Resorts Professional Internship, you indicated that you were no longer enrolled in school, or had already graduated. One of the requirements of our program is that you must currently be enrolled in a US college or university.
> If you are currently enrolled and are a student, please disregard our previous e-mail, and know that you are still in consideration for the internships that you've applied for.
> 
> Thank you for applying for a Disney Professional Internship, and we wish you good luck on your future endeavors!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!
> 
> Disney Professional Recruitment
> I definitely did not indicate that I already graduated, so I'm not sure why that came up.



I just recieved the same email  so I guess there was some type of mistake... oh well atleast I'm still being considered, now more waiting.


----------



## denalii

I just had an interview. I will definitely be getting a rejection email.

Too nervous.


----------



## Rufio

denalii said:


> I just had an interview. I will definitely be getting a rejection email.
> 
> Too nervous.



how can you say that?
did you have a bad interview?
was it the screening or the second/department one?
and what for?

details!


----------



## denalii

Rufio said:


> how can you say that?
> did you have a bad interview?
> was it the screening or the second/department one?
> and what for?
> 
> details!



It was a department interview. Animal program/chemistry. It was a panel interview, 3 people.

The questions were very straight forward, exactly what you would expect. I'm just not good at interviews.


----------



## amy85

I just received an email from the dvc sales assistant position.   The letter basically said that i made it on to the next round and that they would be calling me in the next couple of days to set up a second interview!!!  It was a little annoying because it says that they prefer in person interviews, which i would also prefer.  I was actually at disney last week on spring break and told them i was there for the week, and i would be able to do an in person interview if they would like.  They said that they would make a record of it in my file and let me know, and i never heard anything.  Now i just hope that it won't hurt my chances that i'm not going to have an in person interview!!!  Anyways i'm just really excited i made it on to the second round, my first interview was exactly a month ago today, and she had told me i would hear something in 3 weeks, so i was starting to get nervous!!!!
Good luck to everyone and hope people start hearing soon!!!! waiting is the worst part!


----------



## avsemijalac

dms25 said:


> I got an email on March 14th from the AK interview panel asking to set up an interview time.  The closing day for that internship was March 13th and I applied on March 10th.  I had my interview with the AK panel on March 19th.  They told me they would have final decisions made by May 1st, but I wouldn't be surprised if it took longer.


dms25,
Which AK intern did you apply for and what was the main reason that they called you for an interview? I know that mostly everyone that applied for an AK intern got an email saying they won't contact you unless they need additional information, so why did they decide to interview you? I was just curious.


----------



## dms25

avsemijalac said:


> dms25,
> Which AK intern did you apply for and what was the main reason that they called you for an interview? I know that mostly everyone that applied for an AK intern got an email saying they won't contact you unless they need additional information, so why did they decide to interview you? I was just curious.



I applied for Conservation Education/Education Presenter Internships.  The email I received just asked me to answer a few general questions and chose the times I was available for a panel interview.  I didn't have to go through a screening interview like a lot of others and I'm not sure why.  At the beginning of my interview, they asked those screening interview questions, then moved on to their specific questions.  That's all I know.  I don't remember getting an email saying they would only contact me if they needed more information.  I guess they decided to interview me because I have my degree in elementary education.


----------



## islandears

I got interviewed for an animal program 2 weeks ago...I got the email too saying they won't contact everyone....i think they r going in batches


----------



## bonbon

Well, I got my rejection email from the Sports Complex.  =( *sigh* oh well.  Crossing my fingers for the other two!!


----------



## graygables

Rufio said:


> so cast sevices...how wide spread is that? My imagination is not helping the situation but plese explain. I feeling a little unsecure and you seem very wise in your information and informants.
> 
> so are you saying EPCOT was cut jobs all over or just in a certain area?
> whats your opinion and where would the location be for the travel marketing communication/design? that what I applied for...
> 
> thanks for all and any info



Cast Services was a property-wide department that supported the CMs.  They helped with all kinds of issues.  I, personally, was working with our CS Mgr for setting up some contacts, meetings, shadows for the PIs I'd applied for and now, poof, the department is gone.  Their responsibilities have been handed over to the area managers and some to the Learning Centers.

As far as Epcot goes, all I know is that my BIL's position was eliminated.  He's an idiot, so I don't keep up with the particulars, but he was a FT salaried employee who did something with ordering food. I'm guessing that his job is being assumed by someone else, as well.  He had been with the company before, but quit, then came back in the last year or so, so didn't have much seniority.

I don't know for a fact, but I have a hunch that WDW is going to be relying more heavily on its interns.  They are cheaper in the first place, don't require the same benefits, bring fresh perspective every 6 months, and are easy to replace if they don't work out.


----------



## kristilovesdw

graygables said:


> I don't know for a fact, but I have a hunch that WDW is going to be relying more heavily on its interns.  They are cheaper in the first place, don't require the same benefits, bring fresh perspective every 6 months, and are easy to replace if they don't work out.



This was my thinking exactly. I think they're going to rely more on PI's _and_ CP's...


----------



## Rufio

my quote reply is not working because I wanted to ask you....

dvc position-im have a brain fart and want to know exactly what that is?

please inform the nervous rufio....

thanks!!


----------



## Rufio

I don't know for a fact, but I have a hunch that WDW is going to be relying more heavily on its interns.  They are cheaper in the first place, don't require the same benefits, bring fresh perspective every 6 months, and are easy to replace if they don't work out.[/QUOTE]

so the weight will be on the shoulders of the little man aka CPs and PIs eh?

bring it!

they give me anything and i will do it!

i worked strollers til 4am half my internship-i will sell my kidney to mickey if he needed it!

muhahaa!

economy bring it!!


----------



## kristilovesdw

edit


----------



## amy85

Rufio-  the position is for a Disney vacation club assistant position.  From what i can tell i would be working at the welcome center at Saratoga springs; showing the model home and giving out information.  I worked front desk for 9 months during my college program, at the wilderness lodge, a dvc resort; so i really hope that makes me qualified.  I'm just really excited to get a second interview!!!


----------



## graygables

More bad news from my area today...our CP Champion leader was relocated.  It's good she kept her job, but she really was an awesome CP leader and spearheaded a lot of what was going on at AK.    With the Cast Services gone, we CPs back in Dinoland are now hung out to dry until they can figure out who's going to be in charge of us.  Yikes.

I've not heard anything at all about any of the PIs I've applied for at this point.  I'm in the no news is good news camp.


----------



## einahpets126

I'm also going to be interviewing for the DVC assistant internship, although I still have to set up a time. 

I also have an interview this Monday for the CP operations internship. 

I'm excited about both of these two, so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Rufio

einahpets126 said:


> I'm also going to be interviewing for the DVC assistant internship, although I still have to set up a time.
> 
> I also have an interview this Monday for the CP operations internship.
> 
> I'm excited about both of these two, so we'll see what happens!



thats awesome!!!

i know im loosing my marbles as they say on the movie Hook, but
sorry if i asked you this before...im just trying to settle my overactive thoughts-

when did you get your first/interview? and how long ago did you turn in your application after the first interview??

thanks again and best of magical luck to you


----------



## Katie17

I noticed all of the animal program internships were finally taken off of the disney careers site. maybe things will start moving along  a bit faster? ha, wishful thinking i know. 

anyone have/set up interviews for animal behavior/vet hospital internships yet???

why is may 1 so far away???


----------



## einahpets126

Rufio said:


> thats awesome!!!
> 
> i know im loosing my marbles as they say on the movie Hook, but
> sorry if i asked you this before...im just trying to settle my overactive thoughts-
> 
> when did you get your first/interview? and how long ago did you turn in your application after the first interview??
> 
> thanks again and best of magical luck to you




Here's my timeline of my application/interview process: 

I applied for 3 internships that were available on February 16th. 

I had my screening interview on February 27th.

For one of those three positions (Services for Guests with Disabilities) I had an interview on March 16th. For the second (Management Intern- Sports Complex) I found out the position was filled on March 26th. For the third, DVC Sales Assistant I am interviewing this Friday, April 4th.


I also applied to a few more that became available in early March on March 15th. I have heard from one of them- the College Program Operations Internship and am interviewing with them tomorrow. I haven't heard back from any of the other ones that I applied to in March.


----------



## graygables

einahpets126 said:


> Management Intern- Sports Complex) I found out the position was filled on March 26th.



  this one is still on my workbench and I have not received a rejection email...can you tell me how you found out it was filled?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Rufio said:


> i am in the midst of step 5 right now.
> which one were you rejected on and what other ones did you apply for?
> 
> by the way...i love your theory-and agree.
> 
> all toes and fingers and any nearby animals feet and fur crossed!!
> im going to go take a pixie bath right now-then tomorrow morning have a little on my breakfast!


I am on step 9 for Group and Conventions Public Relations, and Sales and Travel Public Relations, I made it to step 11 (dispair) with Travel Industry Marketing.  I applied for a few more but have had no magical responses. u?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

So I thought It may be benefical for everyone to list the PIs they applied for (prefably ranked) and where they are at with them.  It might be helpful to know A) who you need to stress with and B) if people have heard for the ones you have applied for.

The ones I applied for are:
1) Travel and Sales Public Relations (just second interviewed, awaiting response)
2) Group and Conventions Public Relations (just second interviewed, awaiting response)
3) Travel Industry Marketing and Communications (2nd interviewed and rejected)
4) MK Events Assistant (preliminary interview)
5) DVC Sales Assistant (preliminary interview)


Cant wait to hear from everyone, to know who is with me in my stressful adventure towards Disney Bliss


----------



## einahpets126

graygables said:


> this one is still on my workbench and I have not received a rejection email...can you tell me how you found out it was filled?



I received an email saying I was no longer considered and I had a question  so I had emailed a PI recruitment manager and he said the position had been filled and i was still being considered for other internships I applied for. It is still on my workbench too, but if you haven't received an email, maybe you are still being considered. The manager did say that the position was dilled, but maybe he just told me that because I'm out of the running.


----------



## kristilovesdw

MegaraRocks! said:


> So I thought It may be benefical for everyone to list the PIs they applied for (prefably ranked) and where they are at with them.  It might be helpful to know A) who you need to stress with and B) if people have heard for the ones you have applied for.



Good idea, as I've not seen any mention on this board whatsoever for the PI's  I've applied for... nor have I received any preliminary interview. I'm still hoping no news is good news.

The ones I applied for:
1) Costuming Buyer Internship
2) Costuming Workroom Internship
3) Costumer Internship
4) Costuming Design Internship


----------



## einahpets126

MegaraRocks! said:


> So I thought It may be benefical for everyone to list the PIs they applied for (prefably ranked) and where they are at with them.  It might be helpful to know A) who you need to stress with and B) if people have heard for the ones you have applied for.
> 
> Cant wait to hear from everyone, to know who is with me in my stressful adventure towards Disney Bliss



I've kind of mentioned this in previous posts, but here's my list:

1) Guest Relations (prelim interview)
2) CP OPerations (2nd interview tomorrow)
3) DVC Sales Assistant(2nd interview on Friday, 4/3)
4) Service for Guests with Disabilities (completed my 2nd interview last week)
5)MK Events Assistant (prelim interview)
6) CP Programs Coordinator (prelim inteview)
7)Management Sports Complex (prelim interview- rejected)


----------



## graygables

einahpets126 said:


> I received an email saying I was no longer considered and I had a question  so I had emailed a PI recruitment manager and he said the position had been filled and i was still being considered for other internships I applied for. It is still on my workbench too, but if you haven't received an email, maybe you are still being considered. The manager did say that the position was dilled, but maybe he just told me that because I'm out of the running.



That is interesting, b/c once it's been filled, it usually drops off the workbench, at least that was my experience last semester.

1) Sports Complex Mgmt 
2) Guest Relations
3) Learning Center
4) Animal Programs/ConsEd/DAKL
5) Animal Programs/ConsEd

I've received a confirmation email from Animal Programs that my application is complete. No calls as of yet.  I've had my screener and initial interview for the other 3 positions, was moved forward, but have heard nothing else.


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> I am on step 9 for Group and Conventions Public Relations, and Sales and Travel Public Relations, I made it to step 11 (dispair) with Travel Industry Marketing.  I applied for a few more but have had no magical responses. u?



oh i see very interesting indeed!
no magical response for me yet just a first round interview/aka pre-screening.
and it was for the one internship i applied for at the time, since it fit pretty easily with my major.

but i have not recieved a email nor call yet since i turn it in on 19th of March.

hmmm.
so what did they say about your rejection...sorry for being noisy.
and what questions were asked during the interview??!

ive only applied for 2. guest relations and the travel marketing....so not sure what is next!

thanks again!


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> So I thought It may be benefical for everyone to list the PIs they applied for (prefably ranked) and where they are at with them.  It might be helpful to know A) who you need to stress with and B) if people have heard for the ones you have applied for.



aw....well...

im only going for the magical two...
seems like i should have gone the distance for more, but i was loyal to my old managers from strollers and they told me to focus on at the most three and only around your major/and i was dying from my school work load...but im questioning everything these days...

anywho....

mine are 
1))the Travel Marketing/Graphics ((same as Meg))--(pre-screening)
2))Guest Relations--

so im in the dark waiting to see if they like my portfolio hopefully...and my workbench states my app was completed as well

wheres peter frickin pan when i need him!


----------



## bonbon

Im freaking out.  My phone, for some reason or another, was turned off by Verizon.  The bill is paid!  I'm part of a family plan, so I can do nothing until my aunt takes care of it =( they won't talk to me since my name isn't on the plan.

The issue: what if I get called for an interview??! *sigh* Im a bundle of nerves.  I know Ive been turned down for one PI, but there's still two others (MK Events, CP Events) and I have high hopes for those. But if they call me, it says my number is not valid.  That's going to likely count against me.  What to do??


----------



## graygables

bonbon said:


> Im freaking out.  My phone, for some reason or another, was turned off by Verizon.  The bill is paid!  I'm part of a family plan, so I can do nothing until my aunt takes care of it =( they won't talk to me since my name isn't on the plan.
> 
> The issue: what if I get called for an interview??! *sigh* Im a bundle of nerves.  I know Ive been turned down for one PI, but there's still two others (MK Events, CP Events) and I have high hopes for those. But if they call me, it says my number is not valid.  That's going to likely count against me.  What to do??



Do you have another number you can give them?  I'd call the PI office and let them know, give them a new number (even if it's just a prepaid cell phone for now) or ask them to please contact you via email.


----------



## Ellagirl

I was just curious about this... My school goes by trimesters and I was a senior this year and I finished all of my classes on March 20th but i still walk in May with everyone else. Do you think that since i am now finished my classes that im not enrolled or since i walk in May that they would still consider me a student? I just want to make sure that they would still consider me for an internship. Thanks!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

I think that that is a question for the PI department.  I am sure it would still consider you because it wouldnt really be fair to not, but I would call and confirm that.  Were you a CP, if so do you still have access to the portal so you can look up a number. I tried the website but couldnt find contact info, SORRY!


----------



## packwingfn

Hey everyone!

I applied for the Animal Programs/Animal Technology Internship. I received a few emails where they asked for more information earlier this month, then I received another email asking me for a good day for an interview. I was supposed to have an interview last Tuesday (3/24) but I received a phone call saying it was going to be postponed as the person interviewing me had to step out of the office..then I tried e-mailing that person to let them know that I received the message (since it was left on the answering machine) but I got a "email is no longer valid" so I was a little worried

Then today, I received a phone-call asking simple questions like if I worked for Disney in the past, and that I would be available to work every day including overtime from June-January, and that I would be fine to work within the Disney Look. Then she asked me when a good time to reschedule my interview would be and I said Thursday, so my interview is now scheduled for Thursday at 230! 

Anyone else apply for Animal Technologies? I'm wondering if it will be a panel interview or one-on-one


----------



## Rufio

packwingfn said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Anyone else apply for Animal Technologies? I'm wondering if it will be a panel interview or one-on-one



ok, so way back on this thread i believe i talked to a lady that said she did very badly on her interview which i would think if shes a disboard nerd she would be filled with 'awesome' during the interview...but anywho-

and i think she was interviewed for a AK position and said it was a 3 on 1. but that might have been in person as well.

sorry i could not give you a straight answer yet!


----------



## islandears

I feel like we will start to hear about people accepting offers soon...
i feel it in the air


----------



## Rufio

islandears said:


> I feel like we will start to hear about people accepting offers soon...
> i feel it in the air



preach it!
i hope so...
maybe without a second interview? muhhaa!


----------



## tink8685

islandears said:


> I feel like we will start to hear about people accepting offers soon...
> i feel it in the air



I've been saying that since last week...so let's hope it's soon!!


----------



## avsemijalac

I just received my acceptance letter in the mail for the College Program Fall Advantage 2009 season as a Merchandise Cast Member!

I applied for 3 Professional Internships, and I still hope to get a PI, but the CP was my backup plan... I had my second interview for Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism last week, which went pretty good! They told me they would be interviewing until April 10th, but that doesn't mean I couldn't get an offer before then. So, still waiting for a PI call, but I'm super excited to get a CP offer!!! YAY! It still hasn't sunk in!


----------



## einahpets126

I interviewed with CP Operations today and the manager said that he was interviewing for the rest of the week and that college recruiting would get back to me in 2 weeks or so. I'm surprised it would be so quick, but I'll definitely start stressing about the decision in 2 weeks.


----------



## kristilovesdw

islandears said:


> I feel like we will start to hear about people accepting offers soon...
> i feel it in the air



I hope so! I still haven't gotten any preliminary interview yet on any of the 4 PI's I applied for. But since they're all in Costuming maybe that department is different and just takes longer... ugh my nerves are about shot haha! I want this sooo bad, as I'm sure everyone else here does too


----------



## tink8685

avsemijalac said:


> I just received my acceptance letter in the mail for the College Program Fall Advantage 2009 season as a Merchandise Cast Member!
> 
> I applied for 3 Professional Internships, and I still hope to get a PI, but the CP was my backup plan... I had my second interview for Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism last week, which went pretty good! They told me they would be interviewing until April 10th, but that doesn't mean I couldn't get an offer before then. So, still waiting for a PI call, but I'm super excited to get a CP offer!!! YAY! It still hasn't sunk in!



For the Communication Planning PI...are you a graphic design major or journalism? I applied for that one on March 11 and still haven't heard back. I applied for two others as well and I haven't heard from them either...I'm starting to stress!


----------



## sneekypeeks

I got my rejection email in the mail the other day, so they have started making some cuts.  I applied for the sports management internship to basically see how the interview process goes.  I am thankful I didn't get it because it wasn't one that I wanted, I just figured it was a good way to get some more interview experience.  Just thought I would let yall know.  They are making decisions.  Good luck to all who applied, I hope to join the PI ranks in the spring of 2010.


----------



## avsemijalac

tink8685 said:


> For the Communication Planning PI...are you a graphic design major or journalism? I applied for that one on March 11 and still haven't heard back. I applied for two others as well and I haven't heard from them either...I'm starting to stress!


I am technically a Fine Arts major with a Media Arts concentration, which is basically the same thing. I do work in Photoshop, Illustrator and Flash as well as photography and web design and all that good stuff that they wanted... I applied for Communication Planning on March 11th as well! When did you send in your portfolio? They received mine on March 17th and I got a call on March 20th to set up an interview. I had the interview on March 23rd. Like I said, they are interviewing until April 10th. Don't fret yet!


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> I think that that is a question for the PI department.  I am sure it would still consider you because it wouldnt really be fair to not, but I would call and confirm that.  Were you a CP, if so do you still have access to the portal so you can look up a number. I tried the website but couldnt find contact info, SORRY!



MegRocknRolla-

did you ever find any contact information for PI?
i would love to have the phone number.

these are the desperate times my fellow mousekateer.

thanks!


----------



## Rufio

sneekypeeks said:


> Just thought I would let yall know.  They are making decisions.  Good luck to all who applied, I hope to join the PI ranks in the spring of 2010.



thanks man. Are you currently down there? and what other PIs did you apply for? list them if you need to.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Hey Y'all,


I just found this thread and have been reading it. I saw alot of post about people applying for and getting rejected from the Sports Complex PI and one saying it was filled. Well that was the only internship I applied for since I'm getting my degree in Parks and Recreation and I am having my first phone interview for it on Friday.  

Also to those that got the email to call and schedule for the interview was your name on list with like 15 other names? I am wondering if that is other people for the same internships.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dopeyrunner said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> 
> Well that was the only internship I applied for since I'm getting my degree in Parks and Recreation and I am having my first phone interview for it on Friday.



Congrats on your interview, good luck!


----------



## dopeyrunner

Thanks,

Though when I applied last week I did it cause I was bored and thought it would be funny to see what happens. Imagine my shock when I checked my email last night and saw to call them.  is pretty much going to be me if I get accepted


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dopeyrunner said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Though when I applied last week I did it cause I was bored and thought it would be funny to see what happens. Imagine my shock when I checked my email last night and saw to call them.  is pretty much going to be me if I get accepted



I would be very careful saying things like being bored so i applied, this is alot of people's, including myself, dream!  I waited for them to come up! This could be a rough crowd to say that in.

But either way GOOD LUCK! i hope you do well!!!


----------



## tink8685

I'm getting so frustrated! I see everyone getting emails to set up interviews and whatnot...I haven't heard anything yet and I applied March 11.  I keep getting scared that they don't have the right email address, but I know they have to because they sent me a confirmation email after I applied. But I'm just getting nervous...i mean even if I'm not getting the internship I haven't even received a rejection email like some people (i hope that doesn't happen to me though!)

Do you think I should be worrying, or am I stressing too much?


----------



## Rufio

tink8685 said:


> Do you think I should be worrying, or am I stressing too much?



no not at all. this is probably the worst economical period for disney...(i will have to do some research) but they are actually giving a podcast of their financial quarter two results of May 5th. 

and with that...i am as worried and nervous as you are. everyone deserves their positions on this site, due to the struggle and passion behind our efforts.

but really I have been waiting since I have turned in my application from my first interview/ pre-screening which they received on March 18th or 19th. 

my thoughts are with ya tink.


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> no not at all. this is probably the worst economical period for disney...(i will have to do some research) but they are actually giving a podcast of their financial quarter two results of May 5th.
> 
> and with that...i am as worried and nervous as you are. everyone deserves their positions on this site, due to the struggle and passion behind our efforts.
> 
> but really I have been waiting since I have turned in my application from my first interview/ pre-screening which they received on March 18th or 19th.
> 
> my thoughts are with ya tink.



ya but at least you received a first screening. I haven't heard anything since I first applied...starting to get nervous!


----------



## amy85

Well it turns out that I am going to go down to do an in person interview.  I talked to my parents and my dad has some frequent flyer miles, and thinks that i should go!! I'm not sure how much it really matters, but im get an excuse to go back down there!!! So I'm leaving tomorrow.  Then today another pi i applied for, the ticketing one, called and wanted to set up a second interview... So now i get to have 2 in person interviews!!!! I have the ticketing one on thu at 11 in celebration, then i have the dvc one at 1 at saratoga springs....I'm really excited, but I'm also really nervous.  I feel like an in person one is much more nerve racking than a phone one......anyways i feel like this is a good week for people to start hearing things, because both positions told me that they were doing all the interviews by this friday...So good luck everyone and i hope everyone starts hearing things!!!


----------



## dopeyrunner

amy85 said:


> I feel like an in person one is much more nerve racking than a phone one!!!


I think an in person interview is so much easier cause you can read the individual person body language and face. Over the phone is more nerve racking for me cause I can't see the person. 
Good luck in Florida.. I have a friend that works for DVC and loves it..


----------



## einahpets126

amy85 said:


> I feel like an in person one is much more nerve racking than a phone one



Good luck with your interviews- that's awesome that you're able to take a trip down there for you. In person and phone interviews both have their pros/cons, but I would definitely prefer the in person interview. Like dopeyrunner said it's easier to read the body language of the interviewer, etc and I always feel like you have more time to collect your thoughts in person- on the phone silence seems so much more akward!!

I'll also be interviewing for the DVC position on Friday (by phone)- maybe we'll end up being coworkers


----------



## amy85

i do agree that phone interviews are better, i actually prefer them myself.  It is just that when i do a phone interview i can have all my notes out in front of me with everything i want to say, and all my answers...

-dopeyrunner- is your friend a pi? It sounds like such a fun position...this is my number one choice!!

-steph- good luck on your interview!!! That would be so cool if we were co workers...i wonder how many positions they have open? I noticed in the email they sent me they listed 2 professional interns...

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## einahpets126

Amy, when I did the college program last fall I met Frances and a couple of the DVC interns and they were offering the opportunity to shadow the position. There were several interns probably at least 8-10 and Frances had said they were planning to add more in the spring- with the budget cuts, there could be less interns now, but there's probably at least a handful. I know when I was down there interns were assigned to different projects and there were two who worked on PI recruitment, applications, etc, so I'm guessing those are probably the two interns listed on the email you got. What time is your interview on Friday?


----------



## dopeyrunner

amy85 said:


> -dopeyrunner- is your friend a pi? It sounds like such a fun position...this is my number one choice!!QUOTE]
> 
> My friend is not a PI she is full time and what she does has something to do with the legal aspects of things on the real estate side. I am sure there is a technical name for it, but I have no idea. Though she has told me that DVC is pretty stable as far the whole laying off, hiring freeze goes since they are one of few branches of the company that have continued to grow at a steady pace.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone that has a phone interview in the next couple of days. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## amy85

einahpets126 said:


> There were several interns probably at least 8-10 and Frances had said they were planning to add more in the spring- with the budget cuts, there could be less interns now, but there's probably at least a handful.
> 
> I had no idea the number of positions on any of the pi's i applied for.  I guess i just always assumed there was only one, which i know doesn't make a lot of sense....But i was actually happy when i saw two interns listed in the email because then it gave me hope for two positions!!! But 8-10??? thats so exciting!!! even if its not that many, it's probably more than 2!!! well thank you for telling me that!!!  And you got to shadow? how was it? that is what I'm going to be doing, and It is actually on Thursday at 1.  I'm super excited and nervous...
> 
> Good luck on your interview!!!---oh and by the way my name is Amanda, i know very confusing, my initials are amy, lol it confuses people all the time...i need to have one of those cool signature things everyone has


----------



## bonbon

dopeyrunner said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Though when I applied last week I did it cause I was bored and thought it would be funny to see what happens. Imagine my shock when I checked my email last night and saw to call them.  is pretty much going to be me if I get accepted



I echo previous sentiments. I have been waiting patiently for weeks, have recieved one rejection, and am still waiting for two more.  I have been planning this since I got my CP last spring.  I will be crushed if I don't get it (this is really my last semester I can do this.  I can't do it after grad for personal reasons), and for you to say you were bored to apply, then got an offer for an interview....I (and many others) dont even have that.  Please, don't treat it so lightly.

I don't mean to sound harsh (the internet distorts original intent), just asking you to be a little more grateful.  A lot of people's hopes (not just my own) are high, its gonna hurt to fall.


----------



## islandears

did anyone get a confirmation from professional recruiting when they mailed their application?


----------



## dopeyrunner

bonbon said:


> I echo previous sentiments. I have been waiting patiently for weeks, have recieved one rejection, and am still waiting for two more.  I have been planning this since I got my CP last spring.  I will be crushed if I don't get it (this is really my last semester I can do this.  I can't do it after grad for personal reasons), and for you to say you were bored to apply, then got an offer for an interview....I (and many others) dont even have that.  Please, don't treat it so lightly.
> 
> I don't mean to sound harsh (the internet distorts original intent), just asking you to be a little more grateful.  A lot of people's hopes (not just my own) are high, its gonna hurt to fall.



I am sorry that I used the word bored maybe whim would make everyone feel better. I hope that your hopes are not to high; Disney is not the end all be of employment. Not that I would not love to work again at Disney, it is just my expectations are more realistic. I have a plan if I make it and if I don't.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dopeyrunner said:


> I am sorry that I used the word bored maybe whim would make everyone feel better. I hope that your hopes are not to high; Disney is not the end all be of employment. Not that I would not love to work again at Disney, it is just my expectations are more realistic. I have a plan if I make it and if I don't.



I am really not trying to be mean i just want you to understand.  Whim is probablly a worse word! We know Disney isnt the only job out there, but for alot of us it is our end all be all.  It is where we want to end up, and for 99% of us it wasnt a whim.  These PIs have been in our plan.  I too have an if i dont get it plan, and I am realistic about my slim to none chances.  But, you shouldnt down play our aspirations just because your arent as strong.

I know this may totally come off wrong, and I truly dont mean it to be, but it really gets me steamed when people apply for these that dont really want it.  It takes away from those of us who really do.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

islandears said:


> did anyone get a confirmation from professional recruiting when they mailed their application?



I didnt have to regular mail my in, so if thats what you mean then this might be totally off base, but when i applied online I got an email confirmation saying thanks for applying and that they recieved my application.  My took a day to come.  Hope this helps!


----------



## islandears

well yeh i applied online too....and then i got a separate form from professional recruiting asking me to mail a signed hardcopy of my application.....weird.....i emailed them....hopeflly they will get back to me


----------



## MegaraRocks!

islandears said:


> well yeh i applied online too....and then i got a separate form from professional recruiting asking me to mail a signed hardcopy of my application.....weird.....i emailed them....hopeflly they will get back to me



Well I still think thats AMAZING! You heard something and they wanted more info, that has to be a good thing!!!


----------



## islandears

Thanks for the hopefulness.....


----------



## Rufio

islandears said:


> did anyone get a confirmation from professional recruiting when they mailed their application?



ya i sent mine and they should have gotten it either the 18th or 19th of March with my application form they emailed me (then i filled out and sent in rushed shipping)

what positions you going for and how long have you been waiting???


----------



## islandears

So u sent it in.....but did they confirm if they got it? Cuz I sent mine March 12th from Tampa so I assume they got it pretty soon....

I'm applying to the Animal Programs


----------



## dopeyrunner

MegaraRocks! said:


> I am really not trying to be mean i just want you to understand.  Whim is probablly a worse word! We know Disney isnt the only job out there, but for alot of us it is our end all be all.  It is where we want to end up, and for 99% of us it wasnt a whim.  These PIs have been in our plan.  I too have an if i dont get it plan, and I am realistic about my slim to none chances.  But, you shouldnt down play our aspirations just because your arent as strong.
> 
> I know this may totally come off wrong, and I truly dont mean it to be, but it really gets me steamed when people apply for these that dont really want it.  It takes away from those of us who really do.




Ok MegaraRocks! Not as strong who are you kidding I was not only a CP but when I was full time I beat out over 5,000 cast members for one of 10 slots on opening crew for Mission: Space and then did it again for opening crew of Soarin. I also beat out over 10,000 applications for an intership on the AST Dew Tour. So I think I've got a strong chance of getting what I want. I am not downplaying anyones aspirations just take easy and breath.... You shouldn't get all worked up over others. That is like a huge thing you should learn if your going to work at Disney.


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> ya i sent mine and they should have gotten it either the 18th or 19th of March with my application form they emailed me (then i filled out and sent in rushed shipping)
> 
> what positions you going for and how long have you been waiting???



wait so was I supposed to receive something from professional recruiting to send a hard copy of an application? I am confused? I never got that. I just applied for the 3 internships online and once i applied I got a confirmation email. Sorry I'm asking so many questions, I'm just really starting to stress/worry!


----------



## islandears

don't stress i think it's only some people required to do that...looks like you have worked with disney before recently so maybe your info isnt needed? *shrugs*
curiouser and curiouser


----------



## tink8685

islandears said:


> don't stress i think it's only some people required to do that...looks like you have worked with disney before recently so maybe your info isnt needed? *shrugs*
> curiouser and curiouser



ya i'm trying not to stress. I mean I'm guessing no news is good news right now since I haven't gotten a rejection or anything...but it's just frustrating. I have to stay optimistic though! Good thoughts only!


----------



## dkmulder

tink8685 said:


> ya i'm trying not to stress. I mean I'm guessing no news is good news right now since I haven't gotten a rejection or anything...but it's just frustrating. I have to stay optimistic though! Good thoughts only!



Hey Tink, you are NOT ALONE!!!  I haven't heard a thing, either  I keep checking my workbench everyday, just to make sure everything is still there, which it all still is.  SO, like you said, that is a good thing.  I have to tell myself that every day, no, make that every minute of every day.  I also try to always keep in mind what happened to another PI from seasons past.  She, too, did not hear anything and it was the week the final decisions were being made.  SHe had basicaly given up hope, as she had not even had a screening interview and most others had already had their second interviews and were just waiting for the results.  Then, three days before the decisions had to be made, she recieved a call for an interview (without ever being screened) and ultimately got the job.  I keep trying to be optimistic, hoping that this will happen for some of us who have yet to be contacted for our screening.  This will happen for us, it must.  No news really can be wonderful news

I applied for:
     College and International Programs Coordinator (first choice)
     Disney Learning Center (second choice)
     Guest Relations (third)
     Ticketing (fourth - this one is one that I had never given any thought to, as I didn't think I had any desire to sell tickets.  However, I think I know everything there is to know about Disney's ticket packages, and I am always helping friends and others decide which type of package they should choose -and get sooo excited for them, so then I thought, huh, maybe I would really like this one)


----------



## tink8685

dkmulder said:


> Hey Tink, you are NOT ALONE!!!  I haven't heard a thing, either  I keep checking my workbench everyday, just to make sure everything is still there, which it all still is.  SO, like you said, that is a good thing.  I have to tell myself that every day, no, make that every minute of every day.  I also try to always keep in mind what happened to another PI from seasons past.  She, too, did not hear anything and it was the week the final decisions were being made.  SHe had basicaly given up hope, as she had not even had a screening interview and most others had already had their second interviews and were just waiting for the results.  Then, three days before the decisions had to be made, she recieved a call for an interview (without ever being screened) and ultimately got the job.  I keep trying to be optimistic, hoping that this will happen for some of us who have yet to be contacted for our screening.  This will happen for us, it must.  No news really can be wonderful news
> 
> I applied for:
> College and International Programs Coordinator (first choice)
> Disney Learning Center (second choice)
> Guest Relations (third)
> Ticketing (fourth - this one is one that I had never given any thought to, as I didn't think I had any desire to sell tickets.  However, I think I know everything there is to know about Disney's ticket packages, and I am always helping friends and others decide which type of package they should choose -and get sooo excited for them, so then I thought, huh, maybe I would really like this one)



It makes me feel so much better to hear that I'm not the only one who hasn't heard anything! I definitely agree that no news is good news, because ultimately they have to let us know one way or another so if even though we haven't heard antthing yet doesn't mean we won't hear good news shortly!  So we just have to stay positive!

I applied for communications Planning (that's my first choice...I am a professional writing major and love to write/edit so this would be a dream come true if I got it!)
I also applied for Guest Realtions as well as MK special events assistant.
I would be thrilled to get any of the three, but obviously I;m praying for my top choice!

Good Luck!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dopeyrunner said:


> Ok MegaraRocks! Not as strong who are you kidding I was not only a CP but when I was full time I beat out over 5,000 cast members for one of 10 slots on opening crew for Mission: Space and then did it again for opening crew of Soarin. I also beat out over 10,000 applications for an intership on the AST Dew Tour. So I think I've got a strong chance of getting what I want. I am not downplaying anyones aspirations just take easy and breath.... You shouldn't get all worked up over others. That is like a huge thing you should learn if your going to work at Disney.



THAT IS THE KIND OF PASSION I WAS TALKING ABOUT! YAY!  WOW that is pretty amazing that you were on two opening teams!  I wasnt worked up and im sorry it seemed that way. I am a very mellow person, I just get passionate about things i believe in. And it frustrated me that you SEEMED to take this so lightly.  Im sorry i misunderstood!


----------



## packwingfn

I have my interview tomorrow at 2:30 and I'm so nervous. It was postponed last week and I was ready to do it then, but now the extra week is killing me.

I applied for Animal Programs - Animal Technology and I'm about to graduate in a month so I really would like this internship. Anyone have a general idea of what questions that they may ask me tomorrow that may have applied for an Animal Programs position?


----------



## islandears

...don't focus on your resume too much...theyll probably ask more about your beliefs about what they do and your knowledge of the job


----------



## avsemijalac

packwingfn said:


> I have my interview tomorrow at 2:30 and I'm so nervous. It was postponed last week and I was ready to do it then, but now the extra week is killing me.
> 
> I applied for Animal Programs - Animal Technology and I'm about to graduate in a month so I really would like this internship. Anyone have a general idea of what questions that they may ask me tomorrow that may have applied for an Animal Programs position?


I also applied for the Animal Technologies Internship and I know not everyone gets an interview, but I haven't heard anything from them since I had to turn in all of my information via email. Do you have any idea why they may be wanting to interview you in particular? Good luck!


----------



## packwingfn

What is your major? Mine is Computer Information Systems. I believe I have some strong skills and abilities but I'm not sure if thats why they chose me or not. Don't give up, they may have just started interviewing people and may choose you in a week or 2.


----------



## sneekypeeks

Rufio said:


> thanks man. Are you currently down there? and what other PIs did you apply for? list them if you need to.




I only applied for the sports management.  I want to do the CP before I do the PI.  I will be doing the CP for the fall of 2009 and will be applying for DVC sales assistant, HR, and marketing for the Spring of 2010.

Hope all goes well with those still waiting.


----------



## sam_williams86

I am under the assumption that you must do a CP before the Pro Inter? Is that true? I have my MBA, 23 years old, and have ample experience. This would be perfect. Would love to do one. I am already signed up for the CP but just wondering what I can expect after that if I wanted to do a pro-i?


----------



## sneekypeeks

Some PI's you don't have to do the CP for.  It will say in the job description if you have to have done it or not.


----------



## avsemijalac

packwingfn said:


> What is your major? Mine is Computer Information Systems. I believe I have some strong skills and abilities but I'm not sure if thats why they chose me or not. Don't give up, they may have just started interviewing people and may choose you in a week or 2.


Mine is Media Arts (which deals with everything computer-based). You are probably more of what they are looking for. I think that I am more qualified for the other PI I applied for... I sent in my portfolio for the Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism and they wanted to interview me 3 days later. Hopefully I will hear back from them soon! 
Good luck to you!!!


----------



## packwingfn

I think they are looking for someone that has the basic technical skills but I'm sure they are more interested in finding someone that has the better non-technincal skills than anything. I still wouldn't give up on it yet. I will let you know how my interview goes tomorrow.


----------



## Rufio

avsemijalac said:


> Mine is Media Arts (which deals with everything computer-based). You are probably more of what they are looking for. I think that I am more qualified for the other PI I applied for... I sent in my portfolio for the Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism and they wanted to interview me 3 days later. Hopefully I will hear back from them soon!
> Good luck to you!!!



eh I checked out your website i believe...its pretty sweet!
but i was wondering did you get your position with the graphic/journalism?
didnt you apply for the travel marketing graphic position too?

thats the one i tried for...but i have only had a pre-screening interview, and then i sent my app form in to the office.

by the way do you have contact information?

good luck! and stay classy!


----------



## avsemijalac

packwingfn said:


> I think they are looking for someone that has the basic technical skills but I'm sure they are more interested in finding someone that has the better non-technincal skills than anything. I still wouldn't give up on it yet. I will let you know how my interview goes tomorrow.


I'm not completely giving up hope! Yes, please let me know how your interview went!


----------



## avsemijalac

Rufio said:


> eh I checked out your website i believe...its pretty sweet!
> but i was wondering did you get your position with the graphic/journalism?
> didnt you apply for the travel marketing graphic position too?
> 
> thats the one i tried for...but i have only had a pre-screening interview, and then i sent my app form in to the office.
> 
> by the way do you have contact information?
> 
> good luck! and stay classy!


I haven't heard back from the Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism Intern yet. They said they would be interviewing people until the 10th.
Yes, I did apply for the Travel Industry Marketing Creative Development Intern, too. I turned in my electronic portfolio, sent in my application via mail and have only had my pre-screening interview.  Haven't heard anything since.
Thanks for the compliment about my artwork.
I probably have as much contact info as you do...


----------



## islandears

desperationnnnnnn
must.
know.
soon.


----------



## wakyzachy

Hi, all. New to the forum here. What a great site. I can't find much information on the professional internship stuff out on the web. This site is great. I applied to the graphic design/journalism job. I first got an email with a conformation number and a phone number to call telling me to call and leave a message with my phone number and confirmation number. I did that then I got call asking me to take a short interview. All the interview asked me was if I would adhere to the Disney guidelines and what not and if I had any visible tattoos or anything like that. Eh I was ready to actually do a interview. Anyway the women over the phone said I should here from someone within 4-6 weeks! Such a long wait. Anyway just wondering if anyone else had to do this sort of phone interview? I remember filling that stuff out in a questionnaire when I applied. Weird. And once again Hi to all.


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep - that's the called the screening interview; nearly everyone does it!


----------



## dopeyrunner

wakyzachy said:


> Anyway the women over the phone said I should here from someone within 4-6 weeks! QUOTE]
> 
> I did the pre-screen phone call the other day and yup I have a tattoo, though its on my calf and you can't see it when I wear pants or boots with my skirts.  It was my post Disney Rebellion though I have worked at Disney with cast that had tattoos. Anyways why 4-6 weeks, I was schedule for an interview for the same week. Which happens to be tomorrow and I am excited and a little nervous. Did they give you a reason why 4-6 weeks?


----------



## wakyzachy

I believe she noted that the 4-6 weeks was when I might and I quote might get an answer on if I was accepted or not. She also said to keep an eye on my cell phone and on my email in the coming days for another interview date and time. Today I also applied for my second Disney internship for a graphic designer in North Hollywood, Ca. So look on their website because they actually added some new internships there. Good luck to all.


----------



## dopeyrunner

I still think it's odd that they did not automatically set up a date for your interview. Like how are you suppose to be ready 24/7 for a phone interview, cause not everyone is on the same time zone they are. 
Good Luck on the other intership application.... my fingers are crossed for everyone. We'll that is unless your going up against me for the intership. Then your on your own for luck.


----------



## packwingfn

My interview went good I think. I think I screwed up some answers but I always made sure I was completely honest and I made sure that I was ME throughout the whole interview, not once trying to sound like someone that wasn't me and I believed that's how I came across in the interview. 

She asked me some behavioral types of questions, and she said that I would hear a response within' 2 weeks, and if they liked me, then I would have to schedule another interview which would be techincal questions to see if I'm capable of handiling the programs that will be used for this Internship.


----------



## dopeyrunner

packwingfn said:


> My interview went good I think. I think I screwed up some answers but I always made sure I was completely honest and I made sure that I was ME throughout the whole interview, not once trying to sound like someone that wasn't me and I believed that's how I came across in the interview.
> 
> She asked me some behavioral types of questions, and she said that I would hear a response within' 2 weeks, and if they liked me, then I would have to schedule another interview which would be techincal questions to see if I'm capable of handiling the programs that will be used for this Internship.




So what did you apply for? And what were some of the questions that they asked?


----------



## dopeyrunner

OK, just got done with the first phone interview with the professional intern guy.. 
They ask the usual Disney Look question, why I would want to come back to Disney after all these years (lol only been like 4) yada yada. 
The serious questions were 
Rate my Computer skills from 1-10 what programs do I know. 
How do I prioritize my schedule and do I use anything to keep on top of things.
Big accomplishments in the past year.. 
Do I work well in a team give an example. 
Now its on for round two !!!!!


----------



## PennState24

I just scheduled a phone interview for the Animal Nutrition Internship. Yay!!


----------



## einahpets126

PennState24- Congrats and good luck.

Right now I am waiting for the DVC manager to call me for my interview. It was supposed to be at 1, but he called to push it back because he had to deal with a guest situation. I hope he calls back soon because the waiting is getting me anxious!


----------



## PennState24

Thanks.  I am still waiting to hear back about the Conservation Education PI that i interviewed with a while ago.


----------



## wakyzachy

Do you think that I should send in my college transcripts and my portfolio? The women on the phone said nothing about that, but maybe that's why she did not set up an interview time?


----------



## islandears

PennState24 said:


> Thanks.  I am still waiting to hear back about the Conservation Education PI that i interviewed with a while ago.


me too....


----------



## dopeyrunner

Good Luck Steph with the DVC interview.. Which position did you apply for? I may interview for the Marketing/Sales position at DVC but I am not totally decided yet.  if that is what I may be interested. 

Good luck to everyone with the phone interviews remember "put a smile in your voice" lol (did anyone else take that class at Disney)


----------



## packwingfn

dopeyrunner said:


> OK, just got done with the first phone interview with the professional intern guy..
> They ask the usual Disney Look question, why I would want to come back to Disney after all these years (lol only been like 4) yada yada.
> The serious questions were
> Rate my Computer skills from 1-10 what programs do I know.
> How do I prioritize my schedule and do I use anything to keep on top of things.
> Big accomplishments in the past year..
> Do I work well in a team give an example.
> Now its on for round two !!!!!



My interview was the same thing.


----------



## islandears

Ok did anyone else have this happen?
I applied....didnt do a screening interview....went straight to a panel interview....


maybe Animal programs does it differently?


----------



## packwingfn

So the 2nd interview for Animal Programs is a panel interview? ewww


----------



## islandears

wouldn't know.....i didnt have a first interview and i was told beforehand it would be panel


----------



## PennState24

I did not have a screening interview for the conservation education pi but the interview I did have was a panel interview with three people from that department


----------



## Rufio

dopeyrunner said:


> OK, just got done with the first phone interview with the professional intern guy..
> They ask the usual Disney Look question, why I would want to come back to Disney after all these years (lol only been like 4) yada yada.
> The serious questions were
> Rate my Computer skills from 1-10 what programs do I know.
> How do I prioritize my schedule and do I use anything to keep on top of things.
> Big accomplishments in the past year..
> Do I work well in a team give an example.
> Now its on for round two !!!!!



ya i got the same in my pre-screening interview...
disney look questions and then the set of those exact questions.
sorry if i asked you before but did you ever apply for the travel marketing creative developement internship?

and that was your first?

ok and finally...
did you love the disney 1/2 marathon im thinkin i want to tackle that


----------



## Dawner

Hi All !  I am becoming preety nervous myself ... I am a college student (small private college in Michigan), I am on my second degree (Marketing), and I am older than most college students (37) - but a kid at heart !!  I had applied for the CP for Aug - Jan, because I will graduate with my degree in August - and, although the process progressed quickly, I haven't heard anything in about 2 1/2 weeks...hmmmm. 

I went to a Disney College Presentation at another area college (not my own) and had a great time, and was given a phone number to call to plan a phone interview.  

The phone interview was held the very next morning, and went extremely well !!!  Until 2 weeks later when I received a phone call that the college where the presentation was held would not support my decision to do the CP ... well, of course, that isn't the college I am attending !  So, I had gotten that small mess untangled ... and received a phone call from another recruiter (about 10 days ago) that I would need to fill out a 'REHIRE' application form and fax it in ASAP!

I had worked at The Disney Store when I was just out of high school (1990-1992) and left the company to go to college and to work somewhere else for more money ... not thinking that almost 20 years later I may work for the Disney Company is some capacity!

So here I am ... not knowing what is going on (or what information they dug up on me from almost 20 yrs ago! yikes!)
I am really hoping and praying that the CP calls soon...it would be a great foot in the door, and could lead to bigger, better opportunities!

Being from Michigan (and everything AutoMotive) ... I was laid off in February from my marketing/advertising position, and would love to work in Marketing somewhere in Disney!

Does the process for the College Program usually take this long...?  Would it be presumptuous of me to call and see where they are in the process??

Just need some reassurance!!


----------



## Rufio

wakyzachy said:


> I believe she noted that the 4-6 weeks was when I might and I quote might get an answer on if I was accepted or not. She also said to keep an eye on my cell phone and on my email in the coming days for another interview date and time. Today I also applied for my second Disney internship for a graphic designer in North Hollywood, Ca. So look on their website because they actually added some new internships there. Good luck to all.



eh, im a fellow graphic designer...im wondering what did you need to submit for them? and just curious do you have a website with your shnazzy stuff?

thanks!


----------



## dms25

PennState24 said:


> I did not have a screening interview for the conservation education pi but the interview I did have was a panel interview with three people from that department



Me too...


----------



## Rufio

Dawner said:


> Does the process for the College Program usually take this long...?  Would it be presumptuous of me to call and see where they are in the process??
> 
> Just need some reassurance!!



quite a history! niiiice!

but really people (I mean the PI people) have informed me over many rants and nervous breakdowns that this process is unpredictable. there are some signs to tell how it is going but it is all based on situational and department progress.

For example I am still waiting on results for my Travel Creative Marketing Development Internship which I've done the pre-screening which it seems you have in the CP realm, but im still waiting.

i just called to make sure i was still in-and she told me they passed it along to management and are waiting to here. and the cast recruitment does not have a deadline for anything concerning my position yet!

so i would call and just calm the nerves at least for a day and make sure you are secure at least in still having a magical chance.

other examples that i have noticed is that the AK has a little faster process.
Some have recieved 2nd interviews, few have gotten hired.

i think the majority are waiting for either a second interview or the answer to hire/rejected from their 2nd interview.

hope that helps a little.

more dis-nerds will respond with hope. i hope.


----------



## Berlioz70

Dawner - you may want to read some of the CP (college program) threads... a lot of people are in the same boat as you. Since PIs (professional interns) go through an extra screening and have more steps the process for them is always longer.

I remember a thread awhile back that was directly related to rehire status and the amount of time it was taking them to get things worked out. If I recall... it took one woman about 3 months and by the time she heard back the program was full... but I'm not positive. That story was from about a year ago so things may have changed.


----------



## islandears

dms25 said:


> Me too...


Ok great...just glad im not the only one  i guess thats jus how they do things


----------



## dopeyrunner

Rufio said:


> ya i got the same in my pre-screening interview...
> disney look questions and then the set of those exact questions.
> sorry if i asked you before but did you ever apply for the travel marketing creative developement internship?
> 
> and that was your first?
> 
> ok and finally...
> did you love the disney 1/2 marathon im thinkin i want to tackle that




Hey I applied for Recreation/Sports  and I loved the Disneyland 1/2 marathon and would recomend it to be your first. It was my first before I did the Mickey at WDW. It also happened to be like the hottest day in SoCal cause they were experiencing a heatwave. So getting to the start where it was already 80 degrees was crazy but I was dreaming about it last month at the Princess 1/2 start where I was freezing so bad that it looked like I was having a seziure standing up. I live in the desert anything under 60 is cold and when its 50 I am freezing. Do run some long runs and intervals to get primed and good luck.


----------



## can84

Dawner said:


> Hi All !  I am becoming preety nervous myself ... I am a college student (small private college in Michigan), I am on my second degree (Marketing), and I am older than most college students (37) - but a kid at heart !!  I had applied for the CP for Aug - Jan, because I will graduate with my degree in August - and, although the process progressed quickly, I haven't heard anything in about 2 1/2 weeks...hmmmm.
> 
> I went to a Disney College Presentation at another area college (not my own) and had a great time, and was given a phone number to call to plan a phone interview.
> 
> The phone interview was held the very next morning, and went extremely well !!!  Until 2 weeks later when I received a phone call that the college where the presentation was held would not support my decision to do the CP ... well, of course, that isn't the college I am attending !  So, I had gotten that small mess untangled ... and received a phone call from another recruiter (about 10 days ago) that I would need to fill out a 'REHIRE' application form and fax it in ASAP!
> 
> I had worked at The Disney Store when I was just out of high school (1990-1992) and left the company to go to college and to work somewhere else for more money ... not thinking that almost 20 years later I may work for the Disney Company is some capacity!
> 
> So here I am ... not knowing what is going on (or what information they dug up on me from almost 20 yrs ago! yikes!)
> I am really hoping and praying that the CP calls soon...it would be a great foot in the door, and could lead to bigger, better opportunities!
> 
> Being from Michigan (and everything AutoMotive) ... I was laid off in February from my marketing/advertising position, and would love to work in Marketing somewhere in Disney!
> 
> Does the process for the College Program usually take this long...?  Would it be presumptuous of me to call and see where they are in the process??
> 
> Just need some reassurance!!



I'm not sure how much reassurance I can give, but just to let you know you won't be the oldest one in the program--I actually have a couple of years on you  I'm also waiting to hear back on two PIs but I was accepted into the CP. So, if the PI doesn't work out I can still work for Disney  Did you apply for the CP and PI or just one? Best of luck to you--I hope you hear back soon!


----------



## graygables

Dawner said:


> I am older than most college students (37) - but a kid at heart !!



Just so you know, I'm doing a CP right now after my PI fell through for this semester at the young age of 44.  No, I'm not the oldest to go through the program and I might not be the oldest this semester, although I'm pretty close.


----------



## bonbon

so.....should I be worried--no calls, no emails...Im waiting to hear about the Events PIs, and Im a tad worried that I haven't heard ANYTHING.  Is there a way to send in a letter of recommendation, or something? Ive had professors offer to write me some, just wondering if it will help.


----------



## graygables

bonbon said:


> so.....should I be worried--no calls, no emails...Im waiting to hear about the Events PIs, and Im a tad worried that I haven't heard ANYTHING.  Is there a way to send in a letter of recommendation, or something? Ive had professors offer to write me some, just wondering if it will help.



I'm in a similar boat.  I've had the initial interview and nothing else.  I will say, however, that things around here have been VERY unsettled the last few weeks with all of the layoffs and "swirl" with the managers and the closure of the Cast Services departments.  The next 2 weeks are "labor exception" periods, meaning everyone will be working massive numbers of hours and focusing on staying awake for their shifts and maybe getting a bite to eat, so I don't know if I'd expect much activity until the end of the month.

It is my understanding that we cannot submit letters of recommendation.  They don't have a way to store that information.  I'm a Toastmasters CC and was told that there was no "personnel file" to put that notation in. There's the record card and that's pretty much it.  What really stinks is that my own leaders cannot write letters of recommendation or even make phone calls for me.  They tell me I'm a tremendous asset, just the type of CM that Guest Relations needs, pat me on the head, and wish me luck.  I'm not sure I understand the point of "networking" at WDW just yet...

I think at this point, we just practice patience and deep breathing. This suspense will not last forever and we will eventually get an answer.


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> Just so you know, I'm doing a CP right now after my PI fell through for this semester at the young age of 44.  No, I'm not the oldest to go through the program and I might not be the oldest this semester, although I'm pretty close.



for some reason i pictured you older...but wow!
thats quite awesome- and you are a true jedi master with years to prove it!

so the next two weeks everyone is going to be slaving away with hours? you mentioned that below...
so does that mean no news for the next couple of weeks?
yikes mamma mia!?!

and thats for all departments? or just yours?!!

let the wisdom rain down oh Master gables!

ha ha thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

graygables said:


> What really stinks is that my own leaders cannot write letters of recommendation or even make phone calls for me.



They most definitely CAN make calls for you - they just have to know who to contact. The person that had my current PI last fall moved into one of the VERY FEW management PIs right now (he's at Frontierland). He was never a CP and has little to no experience with attractions/Disney, minus his last PI - however, his supervisor is the one who called to get him into an interview and made high high recommendations for him and then he got the job. 

He knows that there were plenty of other people who were more qualified than him, he'll be the first to admit it, but when you've got someone on the inside willing to out on a limb for you then you are set!! I actually just ran into him today... he's working hard and hoping to stay after his MI is completed, but with the current job market here he'll probably have to move back home, which bums us both out.


----------



## graygables

Rufio said:


> so the next two weeks everyone is going to be slaving away with hours?
> so does that mean no news for the next couple of weeks?



According to my manager today, chances are slim that there will be much "activity" during "peak season" and the calls should resume in a couple of weeks.  He told me to breathe.


----------



## graygables

Berlioz70 said:


> they just have to know who to contact.



I think that's the problem I'm encountering, they don't know whom to call.  To be honest, I couldn't even get my scheduling manager to call the education office about my distance learning class.


----------



## amy85

so i just got back from orlando and from all my interviews and i thought i would share some info i found out while down there....

i had my first interview thu morning....it was w/ ticketing fulfillment at celebration....I think the interview went really really well!!! I think the fact that it was in person helped a lot, it was a lot more causal we spent like 20 mins afterwards just talking about the parks, and disney cruises since im going on one in may....anyways i feel really good about that one.....they sd that i would know by next friday!!! the 10th!!!!!

The next interview i had was for the dvc sales assistant....this interview i think went really good as well....i got to meet all the current interns and talk to them, and then i also got to shadow to see what i would actually be doing....This is my first choice, i really want this one.....Also good news the manager sd that originally he had 11 positions to fill and now its around 15-20!!!  However, he sd that he will have all the decisions done by next fri but then he has to pass it on to casting and they decide.....he sd casting can take up to 2 wks, so it could be as late as the 24th of april...

Also on wed when i was in the airport in atlanta, i received a call from another of the pi's i applied for, labor operations deployment....so i was able to do 3 in person interviews...i think this one went well, however i dont' think as good as the others, which is ok, cause this is prob my last choice....again the sd the same thing dvc sd, they will decide by next fri and then casting will decide for 2 weeks....they sd that they are looking for 9 interns

All in all i think they all went pretty good.  For the most part they all sd that they were finishing all the interviews last week, now i just know for those 3....one of them did say they were doing interviews through next wed, not sure which one though, i think labor operations......but next friday does seem to be the cut off date for the managers making their decisions, again im not saying all, but i think prob a lot just cause all 3 i went to sd the same thing...

So i hope people found out things this week, or hopefully will next week!!!
hope everyone that had interviews did good...-steph how did ur interview go?

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## kristilovesdw

I'm still really nervous about the 4 PI's I've applied for and heard nothing what so ever! Why have I not even gotten the screening interview yet? Ugh I'm so nervous, I want this so bad!! 

Anyone out there know anything about the PI's in costuming??? Help would be very much appreciated 

Wow amy85!! Sounds like yours went great, good luck and I hope you get your first choice!! And that's great that they're opening more PI positions for dvc sales assistant, I've read alot of people on here apply for that! Good luck everyone!


----------



## einahpets126

amy85 said:


> hope everyone that had interviews did good...-steph how did ur interview go?



My interview went well, it got pushed back an hour or so because Francis was handling a guest situation. I think Francis automatically puts people at ease, he's so easy to talk too! I'm glad they have a lot of positions open, but I'm anxious to hear back from that and the others I've interviewed with. I'm not sure which is my top choice, but the DVC one does seem great!


----------



## avsemijalac

amy85 said:


> they sd that i would know by next friday!!! the 10th!!!!!



When I had my interview for the Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism internship, they said they would be interviewing people all the way up to the 10th, but the deadline where the leaders have to make final decisions is the 17th of April. I don't know if that is for every department, though. I think the majority of us will be hearing something within the next two weeks. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dkmulder

kristilovesdw said:


> I'm still really nervous about the 4 PI's I've applied for and heard nothing what so ever! Why have I not even gotten the screening interview yet? Ugh I'm so nervous, I want this so bad!!
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, Kristi - and I'm going crazy, as well  From what it sounds like, this Friday is the deciding day for all the PI's.  I know in seasons past there has been a deadline for all the departments to turn their decisions into casting, and it appears it is this Friday.  On the one hand, it really scares me as I haven't heard anything yet and I keep screaming in my head "hey, what about me -- just talk to me once and give me a chance, you are gonna love me" but on the other hand, at least it will be over and I won't have to be agonizing over it any more.  As much as I want it, it's almost a relief to see an end in sight.
> 
> I know I have not been contacted because of how late I applied.  Although I have wanted to do this for a few years now and it is my dream, I didn't look at the site this year until early March and did not apply until March 17 (I waited so long from first looking until applying because I wanted to tweak up my resume and cover letter).  I know several people said that the closing date was the 13 or 14, and so did the animal internships, but the one's I applied for did not say anything about a date or I would have applied sooner.
> 
> Anywho, as much as it saddens me to think it, at least I'll know one way or another by Friday.  I guess that is one benefit of not having any contact what-so-ever; I won't have to wait even longer to find out.  But, don't think I'm not envious of all you hopefulls who have had your interviews!
> 
> Spreading pixie dust for us all, in hopes of good news good luck, all!!


----------



## dkmulder

avsemijalac said:


> When I had my interview for the Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism internship, they said they would be interviewing people all the way up to the 10th, but the deadline where the leaders have to make final decisions is the 17th of April. I don't know if that is for every department, though. I think the majority of us will be hearing something within the next two weeks. Good luck everyone!



Hooray, at least they will be interviewing all week 

I'm not so sure if we will be hearing anything anytime soon, however.  In other seasons, even though all the decisions had been made and turned into casting, the notifications did not go out until a few weeks later.  For example, last season, I think the final decisions needed to be turned into casting by October 28th, or something, but casting did not notify everyone until late November.  So even though the interviewers had said they should hear something within a couple of weeks, that was just when they had to make their final decisions.  I saw this a lot last semester  So while people had thought they should know because their interviewer said they would, they endend up having to wait another month.  I'm not sure if those who conduct the interviews are aware of how long it takes casting after all the decisions are in


----------



## dopeyrunner

hey I wouldn't be so worried about applying late.. I didn't apply for the recreation pro intern. till March 24th and I had a screening interview last week. So hopefully you will hear from them this week and do a screening and panel interview back to back.


----------



## Rufio

anyone out there in the Lost World of PIs knows what is going on in the guest relations realm??


----------



## graygables

Rufio said:


> anyone out there in the Lost World of PIs knows what is going on in the guest relations realm??


Not a bit.  That's the big one I'm hoping for, too.   I had a chance to chat with a GR person yesterday while I was dropping off lost & found, but didn't get any scoop at all, just a "good luck!".  ARG!


----------



## bonbon

graygables said:


> I'm in a similar boat.  I've had the initial interview and nothing else.  I will say, however, that things around here have been VERY unsettled the last few weeks with all of the layoffs and "swirl" with the managers and the closure of the Cast Services departments.  The next 2 weeks are "labor exception" periods, meaning everyone will be working massive numbers of hours and focusing on staying awake for their shifts and maybe getting a bite to eat, so I don't know if I'd expect much activity until the end of the month.
> 
> It is my understanding that we cannot submit letters of recommendation.  They don't have a way to store that information.  I'm a Toastmasters CC and was told that there was no "personnel file" to put that notation in. There's the record card and that's pretty much it.  What really stinks is that my own leaders cannot write letters of recommendation or even make phone calls for me.  They tell me I'm a tremendous asset, just the type of CM that Guest Relations needs, pat me on the head, and wish me luck.  I'm not sure I understand the point of "networking" at WDW just yet...
> 
> I think at this point, we just practice patience and deep breathing. This suspense will not last forever and we will eventually get an answer.



Thanks! That really helps A LOT.  Thank you!!! 

Just wondering: is anyone else here applying for the Events internships?  I haven't seen anyone else...Ive seen animal programs, graphic design, GR, recreation, sports complex--no other events people.


----------



## graygables

bonbon said:


> Thanks! That really helps A LOT.  Thank you!!!
> 
> Just wondering: is anyone else here applying for the Events internships?  I haven't seen anyone else...Ive seen animal programs, graphic design, GR, recreation, sports complex--no other events people.



One of my fellow CPs applied for events, but she hasn't heard anything, either.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

bonbon said:


> Thanks! That really helps A LOT.  Thank you!!!
> 
> Just wondering: is anyone else here applying for the Events internships?  I haven't seen anyone else...Ive seen animal programs, graphic design, GR, recreation, sports complex--no other events people.



I applied for MK Events as well and I havent heard anything.  So keep your ears up!  But, let me know if you hear something!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Rufio said:


> anyone out there in the Lost World of PIs knows what is going on in the guest relations realm??




I too am wondering about that, I applied for that one and have heard nothing *** well!!


----------



## islandears

No news on the AK front either?


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> I too am wondering about that, I applied for that one and have heard nothing *** well!!



ya i called the office and they stated they are still gathering information and have not chosen any final applicants...or something like that.

oh the madness!!!


----------



## amy85

So i was sitting in the library today and i noticed i had missed a call from florida!! i immediatly listened to my msg and it was from my interviewer for the cp i had last week.  She sd she had an exciting opportunity for me....i called her back and she sd that she wanted me to do concierge, i had applied for hospitality..  She sd that i had been accepted for the fall advantage for the hospitality, but thought i would be a good fit for the concierge, however i couldn't do that until august, so i would have to do the regular cp.  she sd that there was such a limited amount of postions that i had to let her know in 24 hours....
So now im not sure what to do, i applied for the cp as a complete back up if i don't get the pi's.  I was hoping to hear back from the pi's before i had to tell them my answer for the cp, but now i have 24 hours.  Do u guys think its ok to go ahead and accept the cp, and then have to cancel at a later date?  I feel really bad doing this, because i feel like im taking away the opportunity from someone that really wants it, and this is just my back up..
Thanks
Amanda


----------



## einahpets126

Amanda, I think it would be okay to accept the CP. Last year when I was accepted to the CP for Fall 2008, I had applied for some PIs too and was told I could go ahead and accept the CP and that if I accepted a PI I would be able to transfer the program assessment fee over. The CP recruiters seem to understand that a lot of people apply for the PIs as well and that it seems to take a long time for the PIs to make their decision. I would let your CP interviewer know that you are waiting to hear from the PI department too.


----------



## Rufio

amy85 said:


> She sd that i had been accepted for the fall advantage for the hospitality, but thought i would be a good fit for the concierge, however i couldn't do that until august, so i would have to do the regular cp.  she sd that there was such a limited amount of postions that i had to let her know in 24 hours....



just curious they want you to do a PI for concierge? i would take it- in a heart beat I would love to do that. i will send my app in if you dont take it- ha jk. but take the PI!! good luck!


----------



## taeclarke

Hey all, I just wanted to say good luck to those of you who are already receiving interviews and express how completely envious I am!!! lol. I haven't heard anything like many of the posters on this board. 

Actually i take that back, I did receive a rejection email about the Sports Complex Management Position 

Anyway, I wanted to go ahead and list to positions I've applied for and still waiting...

Guest Relations Internship (3/13)	
College & Int'l Operations Internship (3/13)	
Group & Convention Mktg Public Relations Intern (3/6)	
Management Internship - Sports Complex  (2/27) ((Rejected)) 	
Disney Vacation Club Sales Assistant Internship (2/26)  

Here's to hoping we all hear something soon!!!!


----------



## lea509

rumor has is it that managers were starting to make calls regarding our references on applications, as well as to contacts we might have within Disney last week...g'luck to everyone since this probably means we will start hearing stuff in the next week or so...hopefully!

by the way, who is applying for GR and when did you have your HR interview?


----------



## tink8685

hey all! just wanted to say GL to every one applying for PIs! I know many, like myself, are frustrated/scared/anxious because we haven't heard anything yet...but I think we all just need to stay optimistic!! 

Here's a stupid question...how many people do they accept for each internship??


----------



## amy85

Rufio said:


> just curious they want you to do a PI for concierge? i would take it- in a heart beat I would love to do that. i will send my app in if you dont take it- ha jk. but take the PI!! good luck!



Rufio- no the concierge position is for the cp... i applied for the cp as my backup...but they called and told me that i was accepted for the front desk cp for fall advantage, but she thought i would be good for the role of concierge, but thats only offered for the regular program....so i have to decide if i don't get the pi's if i wanna go down for the advantage and do front desk, or go down for the regular fall program and do concierge.  However, i have to decide by tomorrow, and i'm not sure what to do


----------



## bonbon

lea509 said:


> rumor has is it that managers were starting to make calls regarding our references on applications, as well as to contacts we might have within Disney last week...g'luck to everyone since this probably means we will start hearing stuff in the next week or so...hopefully!
> 
> by the way, who is applying for GR and when did you have your HR interview?



Uhm...I was always taught to just list "References will be made available upon request" on resumes.  Seriously, from middle school on, we were taught that listing references just makes it super-cluttered.  Should I be concerned that I didnt list references? Good grief, any little thing makes me nervous now


----------



## Berlioz70

Don't worry... I was always told the same thing... only give references if they are requested. I am on a PI right now and never gave them any references!


----------



## bonbon

Berlioz70 said:


> Don't worry... I was always told the same thing... only give references if they are requested. I am on a PI right now and never gave them any references!



Yay! I can stop stressing out!! Thank you!


----------



## kristilovesdw

I'm getting super anxious mainly because I've not seen anyone apply for the same PI's as me so I don't know anything relating to my PI's. Does anyone here know anything about Costuming? Like what to expect work-wise, where it's located, etc? I thought it might be located at DHS, where the tram tour goes through... but any info on anything relating to Costuming would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lea509

the references are from the applications that were filled out and mailed back to them, not on a resume or they may contact present managers if that's the case


----------



## Rufio

amy85 said:


> so i have to decide if i don't get the pi's if i wanna go down for the advantage and do front desk, or go down for the regular fall program and do concierge.  However, i have to decide by tomorrow, and i'm not sure what to do



awesome, i understand....sorry my brain is fried about this waiting game and school. good luck and tons of pixie dust dudet!


----------



## Rufio

bonbon said:


> Uhm...I was always taught to just list "References will be made available upon request" on resumes.  Seriously, from middle school on, we were taught that listing references just makes it super-cluttered.  Should I be concerned that I didnt list references? Good grief, any little thing makes me nervous now



i did the same thing....

but on the application that i had to mail i put three refs for them. hopefully they use it.


----------



## islandears

accept the CP....they understand if u take a PI instead and they will offer the CP to someone else .....dont worry you wont be taking someones chance


----------



## Aerdan

Hey everyone!

I'm jumping into this kind of late, but was pointed to this topic earlier today. I am current a PI in Guest Relations, and figured I'd share my own journey that you're going down right now.

Last term, we didn't find out until very late in the process. With the week leading up to the deadline, I hadn't even had a placement interview. No one I knew was hearing anything back, and when I had gone into casting, I still had many questions unanswered.

Then I received an email. I was rejected.  Well my seniority with the Company wasn't the greatest, and though I had excellent job performance, I figured they wanted someone with more time. So I was ready to see what I could do to make it a reality. Guest Relations I knew was right for me, and I would continue to work towards it.

Fast forward two weeks to a groggy morning after a late shift at the Emporium. My phone is ringing and wakes me up, I see the 407 number and sort of gather myself and answer. The voice on the other end, now one of my leaders, is cheerful asking how I am. I reply good, and she tells me she's with professional recruitment.

My ears perk up.

There was only one PI I applied for, so I got excited when hearing about this, and finally, my long wait (which I had already thought ended with a sad ending) was over. I was offered a job in Guest Relations, which I hold today!

My connections with Guest Relations had been meet and greets and my resume on the website. Their department is swamped with calls and requests, and don't take the silence as a bad sign. There were just under a couple dozen in Guest Relations that went into the last program, and I  certainly hope that an equal number will be joining us soon. Your dedication to the Company and guests reflects in your resumes, and you will find out.

I received my official offer December 12th, less than one month before I began the position, and about two weeks after the deadline. Keep your chin up!


----------



## DwightKSchrute

taeclarke said:


> College & Int'l Operations Internship (3/13)



I have a feeling that this internship may be one of the ones that gets the axe.  I believe the Cast Service Manager who oversaw this internship was let go a couple of weeks ago in one of the rounds of layoffs that occurred.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

Aerdan said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm jumping into this kind of late, but was pointed to this topic earlier today. I am current a PI in Guest Relations, and figured I'd share my own journey that you're going down right now.




I know of three current Guest Relations PIs who also did not have an interview.  They were just offered the position out of the blue.  Wonder if it'll be the same way this semeter.

I am glad things turned around for you - that has to be amazing to think you're down for the count and then get a magical phone call!


----------



## graygables

Aerden,
Thanks so much for your story of hope!  My biggest concern is that I will not hear anything and go ahead and get a CP extension which starts on 5/17, THEN I'll get the call for a PI after it's too late.  Paranoid much?   I feel like the clock is ticking on my decisions and if I make the wrong move...

Also, out of curiosity, and I know you might not be able to talk about it, but where is GR on the $7-$13/hr range?


----------



## glendalais

graygables said:


> Aerden,
> Thanks so much for your story of hope!  My biggest concern is that I will not hear anything and go ahead and get a CP extension which starts on 5/17, THEN I'll get the call for a PI after it's too late.  Paranoid much?   I feel like the clock is ticking on my decisions and if I make the wrong move...
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, and I know you might not be able to talk about it, but where is GR on the $7-$13/hr range?



Guest Relations CMs here at the DLR makes a starting rate of $9.60 per hour. I would imagine that WDW GR makes less than that, in accordance with the cost of living, but probably more than most other hourly roles. So maybe around $8.50-$9.00 per hour?

Since they're Hourly Non Union roles at both resorts, raises are baised off merit, job knowledge/performance, and things like that, rather than Seniority as in the Union Roles. And as you do more specialised things (Coordinator, Tour Guide, etc.), you would probably have the opportunity to earn more.


----------



## DisSisters

but on the application that i had to mail i put three refs for them. hopefully they use it.[/QUOTE]

I had to put the three references down for the mail in application.  They did not call my non-Disney reference but they talked to my Disney Managers! Hopefully you hear back soon!!


----------



## islandears

When you say references, do u mean the people listed under employment history? cuz my application did not have a specific space for references.


----------



## Rufio

Aerdan said:


> I received my official offer December 12th, less than one month before I began the position, and about two weeks after the deadline. Keep your chin up!



great read/story-
we need more like these to help us through the mouse's waiting game.

i hope a magic phone call come soon. im ready to give my magic to the disney magic!!


----------



## taeclarke

DwightKSchrute said:


> I have a feeling that this internship may be one of the ones that gets the axe.  I believe the Cast Service Manager who oversaw this internship was let go a couple of weeks ago in one of the rounds of layoffs that occurred.



I really hope not, this is one of the roles I was really looking forward to...


----------



## Rufio

my amiga down south (works in the events/Disney Wedding intern)


told me that the layoff toll is now 1400 in DWD, and 500 in DL

pixie dust anyone?


----------



## Rufio

DisSisters said:


> but on the application that i had to mail i put three refs for them. hopefully they use it.



I had to put the three references down for the mail in application.  They did not call my non-Disney reference but they talked to my Disney Managers! Hopefully you hear back soon!![/QUOTE]

i put non-disney refs....

ARE THEY STILL GOING TO CALL THEM???
but i did list like 5 people under referals/people you know at disney...

crap...now i might have a disney breakdown if they don't use my refs!!!


----------



## kristilovesdw

Rufio said:


> my amiga down south (works in the events/Disney Wedding intern)
> 
> 
> told me that the layoff toll is now 1400 in DWD, and 500 in DL
> 
> pixie dust anyone?



Geeezzz that's alot of layoffs! I knew there were alot but I had no idea it was that many alone in WDW!

Anywho I've still not heard anything regarding any of my PI's... still waiting.


----------



## einahpets126

DwightKSchrute said:


> I have a feeling that this internship may be one of the ones that gets the axe.  I believe the Cast Service Manager who oversaw this internship was let go a couple of weeks ago in one of the rounds of layoffs that occurred.



I had an interview the College and International Operations Internship last Monday 3/30 so I think they're still in the process of selecting candidates.


----------



## Berlioz70

Funny Story:

You know how all CPers want the "purple folder" to indicate they made the program?? Well I just got the "red folder" in the mail yesterday that said I was a PI. It was complete with a packet of information on housing, the Disney Look, etc. It's funny because I'm already on my PI... have been for 3 months. I think they may be a little backed up in Professional Recruiting! 



einahpets126 said:


> I had an interview the College and International Operations Internship last Monday 3/30 so I think they're still in the process of selecting candidates.



I'd agree - I don't believe CP Operations falls under Cast Services, I believe the PP may be thinking of a different PI.



Rufio said:


> my amiga down south (works in the events/Disney Wedding intern) told me that the layoff toll is now 1400 in DWD, and 500 in DL



That is incorrect. There were 900 layoffs and 500 cuts - that's a big difference. Those 500 jobs were already vacant so no one was laid off, we're just not hiring anyone into the positions. Not to mention, that's still less than 2% of our work force down here... so not really that bad considering the economy.

I'm pretty sure the 500 in CA were not all layoffs either, but I do not know their number break downs.


----------



## einahpets126

The Guest Relations Internship was finally removed from the career website (along with all other internships). At least that shows some progress is being made on this position. 

Berlioz- are you living in Disney housing now? I know that there's limited housing in Patterson for PIs- do you have any idea how many spots are available. I lived in Patterson on my CP and had heard mixed reviews on the old complex available to PIs, so I'd love to live in Patterson again.


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm not sure how many spots there are... but I heard that they take up two buildings? My assumption would be that they will keep them at Patterson, I do not believe they are considering moving PIs back to Northbride.

I also lived in Patterson for my CP - building 6 - which is one of the PI buildings!


----------



## einahpets126

I lived in building 6 on my CP too! I had emailed the professional recruiting and they said the housing will still in Patterson, which is great because I had heard some horror stories about Northbridge- and it was kind of far from Disney. Patterson was great though!


----------



## Berlioz70

Small world - I was in 6107. I'm assuming we were the same program, since 6 was used for CPs fall in 08 and is now PIs.


----------



## DisSisters

Berlioz- I got my "red" folder yesterday too but my PI starts in June!

This building 6 thing is so funny. I lived in Patterson 6308 during my Fall 2008 cp.  I loved it!


----------



## einahpets126

Berlioz70 said:


> Small world - I was in 6107. I'm assuming we were the same program, since 6 was used for CPs fall in 08 and is now PIs.



We were neighbors- I was in 6105 during Fall 08!


----------



## Rufio

Berlioz70 said:


> That is incorrect. There were 900 layoffs and 500 cuts - that's a big difference. Those 500 jobs were already vacant so no one was laid off, we're just not hiring anyone into the positions. Not to mention, that's still less than 2% of our work force down here... so not really that bad considering the economy.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 500 in CA were not all layoffs either, but I do not know their number break downs.



the point being 1400 people are suffering. Not a positive thing.
also....just found this article supporting my facts a little more than your statement from Orlando Sentinel...

Walt Disney Co. cuts 1,400 jobs in Florida

Jason Garcia | Sentinel Staff Writer
    April 4, 2009

The Walt Disney Co.'s domestic theme parks eliminated 1,900 jobs during the past six weeks  including 1,400 in Florida  the company acknowledged Friday.

The nationwide job losses included approximately 1,150 layoffs, 50 buyouts and the elimination of 700 open positions, the company said. The Florida cuts included 900 layoffs and buyouts and 500 vacant jobs that will go unfilled.

The vast majority of Disney's Florida work force is at Walt Disney World, though the company also slashed jobs at other operations in the area such as Disney Vacation Club and at a reservations center in Tampa.

It is the largest wave of job losses at Central Florida's largest employer since spring 2001, when Disney cut between 1,200 and 1,400 Orlando jobs. Disney said it had about 62,000 local employees before the latest round of cuts.


----------



## islandears

thats the same thing that was said....no?
900 layoffs....500vacant positions cut?

darn


----------



## Berlioz70

Here is what you said:


Rufio said:


> layoff toll is now 1400 in DWD



Here is what I said:


Berlioz70 said:


> There were 900 layoffs and 500 cuts - that's a big difference.



Here is the quote from article:


Rufio said:


> The Florida cuts included 900 layoffs and buyouts and 500 vacant jobs that will go unfilled.



Only 900 people were affected, not 1400. 500 of the jobs did not have people in them... I guess you can say 500 people who had the potential to be hired weren't hired, but I don't really count that since their direct lives were not negatively impacted by this layoff process.

I should also mention that I did not mean in anyway to diminish the pain for those that were laid off... I personally know 10 and it is a very difficult, hard, sad position to be in. Some of them were great Cast Members, with a great Disney attitude and heart, which are the hardest to see go. 

But, I just get tired of people beating up Disney for the layoffs when you consider the big picture they didn't really cut that many Cast Members and the company is really trying to keep as many people employed as possible.


----------



## kristilovesdw

Berlioz70 said:


> Funny Story:
> 
> You know how all CPers want the "purple folder" to indicate they made the program?? Well I just got the "red folder" in the mail yesterday that said I was a PI. It was complete with a packet of information on housing, the Disney Look, etc. It's funny because I'm already on my PI... have been for 3 months. I think they may be a little backed up in Professional Recruiting!



I want a red folder!!!


----------



## graygables

Berlioz70 said:


> But, I just get tired of people beating up Disney for the layoffs when you consider the big picture they didn't really cut that many Cast Members and the company is really trying to keep as many people employed as possible.



And as I've been saying, too, these job cuts have been in the works for YEARS.  Disney was trying to phase them out as natural attrition took place, but with the economy, it had to hurry up the process.  They are simply trimming the overgrowth and heading to a leaner, flatter organization which is the healthiest way for the company and the stockholders.  I, too, know people who lost their jobs and while it's sad, it's important to remember that those jobs were superfluous to start with.  They were also given decent severance packages and have been given job-placement assistance.


----------



## dkmulder

DisSisters said:


> Berlioz- I got my "red" folder yesterday too but my PI starts in June!




C0NGRADULATIONS!!!

What position is it for?

Here's praying to the mouse above for the rest of our red folders. 

I haven't even had a screening yet, but as I'm hearing from current PI's, that's okay


----------



## Berlioz70

DisSisters said:


> Berlioz- I got my "red" folder yesterday too but my PI starts in June!
> 
> This building 6 thing is so funny. I lived in Patterson 6308 during my Fall 2008 cp.  I loved it!



CONGRATS!! I wonder if the current PIs got their folders with your mailing since we never got them to begin with (must still be sitting out there in their mail folders to this address list)

YAY for building six... the shortest walk to the Chatham bus stop 



graygables said:


> And as I've been saying, too, these job cuts have been in the works for YEARS.  Disney was trying to phase them out as natural attrition took place, but with the economy, it had to hurry up the process.  They are simply trimming the overgrowth and heading to a leaner, flatter organization which is the healthiest way for the company and the stockholders.  I, too, know people who lost their jobs and while it's sad, it's important to remember that those jobs were superfluous to start with.  They were also given decent severance packages and have been given job-placement assistance.



Well said!


----------



## dopeyrunner

DisSisters said:


> Berlioz- I got my "red" folder yesterday too but my PI starts in June!
> 
> This building 6 thing is so funny. I lived in Patterson 6308 during my Fall 2008 cp.  I loved it!




Ok so what is your PI for and what is the pay rate? Also Congrats


----------



## DwightKSchrute

graygables said:


> Aerden,
> Thanks so much for your story of hope!  My biggest concern is that I will not hear anything and go ahead and get a CP extension which starts on 5/17, THEN I'll get the call for a PI after it's too late.  Paranoid much?   I feel like the clock is ticking on my decisions and if I make the wrong move...
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, and I know you might not be able to talk about it, but where is GR on the $7-$13/hr range?



GR at WDW is on the lower side of the pay scale - I think it is $9.10 an hour.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

taeclarke said:


> I really hope not, this is one of the roles I was really looking forward to...



And I take that back.  I misread the role - I think you were referring to the CP housing event role, not the MK CP coordinator.  They're so close in name.  Disregard my previous statement please


----------



## Rufio

oh what a man!
i support him majority of the time...
but i read where he foregoed a 2.4 million in a 51 million dollars package for 2008-

wowzers.
i cannot wait to be CEO!!

just a random fact


----------



## wakyzachy

Oh my I'm going crazy. I had my pre-screening interview on Friday and so far no one has called me back or anything. Has anyone heard anything about the graphic design position?


----------



## tink8685

wakyzachy said:


> Oh my I'm going crazy. I had my pre-screening interview on Friday and so far no one has called me back or anything. Has anyone heard anything about the graphic design position?



Is that the communications planning: graphic design/journalism internship? I applied for the same one, but I am a journalism major. I haven't heard anything yet, but I'm not too worried because I know there are many others who haven't heard back either. I wonder how many people they accept for the position.


----------



## einahpets126

Did anyone apply for an internship in ticketing? I got a voice mail today and the manager said he wanted to discuss an internship in ticketing with me. I didn't apply for it, but I do remember seeing a ticketing specialist PI. I'm at work now, so I have to call him back later, but I'm really surprised to have been contacted without applying.


----------



## Aerdan

Hey! Legally pay isn't confidential, so:

$9.82/hr

And PS: I also JUST got my folder delivered.


----------



## wakyzachy

tink8685 said:


> Is that the communications planning: graphic design/journalism internship? I applied for the same one, but I am a journalism major. I haven't heard anything yet, but I'm not too worried because I know there are many others who haven't heard back either. I wonder how many people they accept for the position.




Yep it was the same one. Hopefully they accept A LOT!


----------



## dopeyrunner

So I had the screening interview with casting and the prelim with the guy from PI recuiting. The guy from PI said that someone would call me sometime this week from recreation. . has anyone gotten the call from there actual location they applied for? If so how long did it take for you to get the call and did they schedule the interview or just do it right then and there? I only ask cause I am on a three hour time difference and tend to sleep late so while its a 11:00am here and I am just getting ready for the day its already 2:00pm in Florida. I would hate to be asleep, partial awake or at the gym when they call.


----------



## PennState24

And the waiting process begins again for another PI


----------



## avsemijalac

tink8685 said:


> Is that the communications planning: graphic design/journalism internship? I applied for the same one, but I am a journalism major. I haven't heard anything yet, but I'm not too worried because I know there are many others who haven't heard back either. I wonder how many people they accept for the position.


I also applied for the Communication Plainning: Graphic Design/Journalism internship, but on the GD side of it. They told me during my phone interview that they would be interviewing people until the 10th (this Friday!) and that there are wanting to fill 8 spots. At least one intern needs to go to each area. We probably won't be hearing anything for anther week or two, so don't freak!


----------



## wakyzachy

avsemijalac said:


> I also applied for the Communication Plainning: Graphic Design/Journalism internship, but on the GD side of it. They told me during my phone interview that they would be interviewing people until the 10th (this Friday!) and that there are wanting to fill 8 spots. At least one intern needs to go to each area. We probably won't be hearing anything for anther week or two, so don't freak!



Yea I applied for the Graphic design part too. I also heard about interviewing people until the 10th. Good luck to you. We need to keep each other updated.


----------



## DisSisters

dopeyrunner said:


> Ok so what is your PI for and what is the pay rate? Also Congrats



Thank you!  My PI is Animal Programs- Conservation Education Presenter.  My offer said something about be confidential.  So I'll just say the pay is inbetween $9 -$10.  Hope everyone else hears back soon!


----------



## wakyzachy

Has anyone ever applied or done any professional internships in North Hollywood, CA?


----------



## glendalais

wakyzachy said:


> Has anyone ever applied or done any professional internships in North Hollywood, CA?



Those internships aren't part of Walt Disney Parks & Resorts (memory serve me right, they're with things like The Walt Disney Studios (Corporate), Disney Consumer Products, ABC, and Walt Disney Feature Animation, right?). 

They have their own application process and internal culture that is different than the one we use for WDP&R Professional Internships. 

As such, most of the information here doesn't apply to them, or only does so in a coincidental manner.


----------



## tink8685

avsemijalac said:


> I also applied for the Communication Plainning: Graphic Design/Journalism internship, but on the GD side of it. They told me during my phone interview that they would be interviewing people until the 10th (this Friday!) and that there are wanting to fill 8 spots. At least one intern needs to go to each area. We probably won't be hearing anything for anther week or two, so don't freak!



Did you get a preliminary phone call though? I haven't head anything at all and I'm getting worried because they are only interviewing until Friday...and I'm sure they would call me first to set up an interview time so I'm hoping that happens before Friday!!!


----------



## islandears

What the hey??!!
management internships added!


----------



## DisneyScrappingMom

islandears said:


> What the hey??!!
> management internships added!



Yay! I've applied for them!! I hope I hear something from them!


----------



## amy85

steph- i applied for the ticketing internship...its one of the in person interviews i had while i was down there...it went very well, the guys, creig and Eric were super nice..... MANAGEMENT INTERNSHIPS!!! omg this is what ive been waiting for....do you think it is ok to apply? ive already applied for 5 others?!?!? I'm so excited


----------



## avsemijalac

tink8685 said:


> Did you get a preliminary phone call though? I haven't head anything at all and I'm getting worried because they are only interviewing until Friday...and I'm sure they would call me first to set up an interview time so I'm hoping that happens before Friday!!!


No, I think that was the actual final interview. I was on a speaker phone in front of a committee of several people. They were taking notes of my answers and stuff. I applied on Wednesday March 11th, sent in my portfolio via Express FedEx, it arrived to them Tuesday morning March 17th, they called me to set up an interview that Friday March 20th and I had my interview March 23rd. I think it went really well. I'm not sure why they haven't contacted you. When did you apply?


----------



## amy85

so does anyone know how it works if u get an offer from multiple pi's??? I know i'm getting a little ahead of myself....but i just saw that they posted management pi's which im really interested in....so im just wondering what if i get on offer from one of the ones that i applied for months ago.....would i be able to accept, then accept a management one later???Or can i only accept one? which in that case i would have to accept whichever one they offer first cause i don't think i could risk it....thanks
Amanda


----------



## einahpets126

Disney is messing with my mind!! I feel like all I ever think about is PIs as it is, and now they post the one I originally wanted to apply for- Management-Front Office. 

Amanda, I was wondering the same thing as you about accepting multiple positions- I feel like it has to because Recruiting knows what you've applied for and should be understanding about it, but I don't know.

Also, the Ticketing people were soooo nice- I was happy they called me. It's not my top choice, but the more interviews the better!


----------



## amy85

steph--- I feel like we are completely the same!!! lol all i think about are pi's and front desk manager is the one that i originally wanted too!!!  I'm not sure how its all gonna work out but i went ahead and applied for the front desk one and the housekeeping one....however front desk is def my first choice!!!

and yes the ticketing ppl are so so nice....i sent them an email cause i had a few questions, and wanted to say thanks....and i got an email back today that sd that they will def be in touch with me soon!!!! so i think thats a good sign...but idk everything just confuses me


----------



## jarhead28

Hi guys! I am new to this forum, but i have been reading this thread for quite a few days now. I was just wondering if anyone has applied to any technical/engineering PI's? I applied for a few, but still havent heard back. Just last week I got an email asking me to fill out the online application - on Workbench, but neither did I get a confirmation nor did they ask me to mail it in or anything. However, I dont think I should be too worried about that since it just has an "update" link on workbench- and not the you-still-have-to-fill-this-out link. (lol) However, I am concerned that I have not even had a screening interview as yet. I had applied early march. Just wanted to see if anyone out there had gotten any response from any of the engineering internships and if so, what kind. Thanks and good luck to all of you.


----------



## graygables

HALLELUJAH for the management internships!!!  I applied for retail (again), so I'm hoping I have a good chance since I made it so far through the process last semester and now have a merch CP under my belt.

As far as the multiple PIs, I've heard that casting sometimes holds the offers to call you at once with them, but also that if you accept and a better one comes along, you can switch.  I'm wondering how it works with a CP to PI situation...if my extension comes through, it starts on 5/17, but the PIs don't start until 6/19, so if they are running late like last semester, I could be into my extension before knowing about a PI...


----------



## Rufio

wakyzachy said:


> Yea I applied for the Graphic design part too. I also heard about interviewing people until the 10th. Good luck to you. We need to keep each other updated.



did you apply for the Travel Marketing Creative Development internship?
i only know of one other thats doing this on here so far-

graphic designers asseemble!!!

haha!
sorry anchorman reference


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> HALLELUJAH for the management internships!!!  I applied for retail (again), so I'm hoping I have a good chance since I made it so far through the process last semester and now have a merch CP under my belt.
> QUOTE]
> 
> hey hey! i will second that app with my past cp merch history!
> we need a great PI meet and greet if we ever get through this!!


----------



## avsemijalac

Rufio said:


> did you apply for the Travel Marketing Creative Development internship?
> i only know of one other thats doing this on here so far-
> 
> graphic designers asseemble!!!
> 
> haha!
> sorry anchorman reference




I haven't heard anything from the Travel Industry Marketing Creative Development internship, either. Who knows what they're doing over there...


----------



## tink8685

avsemijalac said:


> No, I think that was the actual final interview. I was on a speaker phone in front of a committee of several people. They were taking notes of my answers and stuff. I applied on Wednesday March 11th, sent in my portfolio via Express FedEx, it arrived to them Tuesday morning March 17th, they called me to set up an interview that Friday March 20th and I had my interview March 23rd. I think it went really well. I'm not sure why they haven't contacted you. When did you apply?



I applied March 11 as well...I FedExed my writing samples the next morning because it said the deadline was March 13 so I figured that meant the portfolios needed to be in at the same time. I haven't heard anything though so I'm hoping I get a call by tomorrow!!


----------



## bonbon

Does anyone have the PI contact phone number?  I really should be asking about when we will be notified, as if its going to be as late as everyone says, I may already be down there for Summer Alumni.  Ive heard they dont let you switch once you've already started one program.


----------



## wakyzachy

bonbon said:


> Does anyone have the PI contact phone number?  I really should be asking about when we will be notified, as if its going to be as late as everyone says, I may already be down there for Summer Alumni.  Ive heard they dont let you switch once you've already started one program.



Oh that's a hard find. I actually had a live number from a Disney employee from the PI. Two days later I called the same number back on 2 different phones and Verizon said it was disconnected. Yes I checked the number a million times. 1-407-828-4114 will get you a recording that you can leave a message. Good luck with anyone calling you back because its been almost a week since I left my message. Its hard to get in touch with the mouse.


----------



## wakyzachy

Rufio said:


> did you apply for the Travel Marketing Creative Development internship?
> i only know of one other thats doing this on here so far-
> 
> graphic designers asseemble!!!
> 
> haha!
> sorry anchorman reference



Naw, the only other PI I applied for was for DIG in Northern Hollywood, CA. I've heard nothing at all from Disney so far no phone call or email. I hope they at least send me a rejection letter so I can stop worrying about this.


----------



## Rufio

wakyzachy said:


> Naw, the only other PI I applied for was for DIG in Northern Hollywood, CA. I've heard nothing at all from Disney so far no phone call or email. I hope they at least send me a rejection letter so I can stop worrying about this.



i am constantly checking my email and waking up wondering where my phone is. i have the disney shakes!!


----------



## islandears

Has ANYONE heard?

I have the Disney shakes too.....i ept getting phone calls from private nos today and i had a mini heart attack each time


----------



## dopeyrunner

Ok if you all have the "disney shakes" then I have disney fatigue.. I have been getting up early so that I am awake during the east coast office times. Least by like three I know its ok that I can take a nap or whatever. lol.


----------



## Validee

Hey guys!

I got a call from EPCOT today about the Plant Science internship.   I was told that I've been accepted, but that the call wasn't an official job offer yet.  He was just letting me know he submitted my name to the hiring people, who are supposed to run a background check before making the final decision.  He said it would be about a week or two before I hear from them for confirmation.  

I hope everyone else gets good news soon.


----------



## PennState24

Congrats


----------



## islandears

CONGRATS!!!!! thats awesome....r u stoked?
when did u apply and interview?


----------



## Validee

Thanks, I'm super excited.  I applied last semester, so I've been waiting forever to hear back.  I didn't have to reapply or do another interview, they just e-mailed me and said they would mark my file for this year instead.    But hopefully this means everyone will start getting calls, though it probably varies by department.  

Once I get the official offer, I'm going to start looking at places to stay and getting a car for while I'm there.  Concentrating on finals is going to be a challenge.


----------



## islandears

I'm nervous now cuz on the PI website....the Plant science internship is under Animal Programs.....thats all i applied for :S
eek!


----------



## Validee

Why does that make you nervous?  The plant science is also under horticulture.  They have it in two categories.


----------



## islandears

just nervous that they r making cals out in a department close to what I want lol


just havent heard anything on the science front lately


----------



## dkmulder

islandears said:


> Has ANYONE heard?
> 
> I have the Disney shakes too.....i ept getting phone calls from private nos today and i had a mini heart attack each time



Does it say private on caller id when they call; I've heard several people say that there is Florida area code, although I'm sure it varies by department.  I don't answer private or unknown calls If the answering machine picks up, do they leave a message?  Also, if it does say private, or unknown, does the number at least show up?  I would so answer if I saw that Florida number, even if there was no name.

Keeping my fingers crossed and my wishes on upon a star.


----------



## amy85

I'm freaking out.....i cant concentrate...i sit and class and can't focus because I'm too focused on checking my cell phone(i've received calls w/ a 407 and a private number) and email every 5 min.....I just want to know either way, and know that the management pi's are up, the deadline to apply is the 17th, so we could be waiting a while on those. 

graygables- I've heard that if you turn down the college program at least 24 hours before you're supposed to move in, and your doing it to take a pi it is ok. I'm not sure if that still applies to extensions, but i don't see why not

I tried to ask my interviewer for the college program, and she told me she that she didn't know the answer regarding turning down cp after you have already accepted for a pi, but she sd that the deadline for all the pi's to have their decision out is may 5.....I'm not sure how accurate that is, esp w/ the management pi's deadline being april 17th.... but hopefully you will find out something before your extension!!
Amanda


----------



## Berlioz70

The official offer comes through casting, which does show up with a 407 area code. I missed my call, but he left a message indicating that we wanted to talk to me about a professional internship, and then told me which one it was in regards to.


----------



## Validee

My unofficial call came straight from the department, not casting, and it also showed up as a 407.  It hasn't been private or unknown any of the times I've been contacted during the process.


----------



## lea509

I got the phone call an hour ago - I got GR! G'luck to everyone!

ps the number was 407


----------



## dopeyrunner

Congrats on the GR Role.. It's exciting that people are starting to hear back inregards to be being excepted. I am still waiting on a pannel interview, here goes another day of the disney shakes
Also an FYI there are now even more management internships up. . including operations management which was not there yesterday.


----------



## graygables

lea509 said:


> I got the phone call an hour ago - I got GR at MK! G'luck to everyone!
> 
> ps the number was 407



Did you ever have an interview or did they just call?


----------



## islandears

omg disney shakes in overdrive 

Congrats on GR!


----------



## Rufio

so what time have people received the magical call so far?

either for the second interviews or their acceptance phone call???

if Disney (as a whole) were a human being, would it be a morning person of a afternoon person? eh eh??

you can shout or whisper you answers in a text response


----------



## Rufio

islandears said:


> omg disney shakes in overdrive
> 
> Congrats on GR!



can we coin the phrase 'disney shakes'??


----------



## taeclarke

Rufio said:


> can we coin the phrase 'disney shakes'??



I'm there with you! I getting really nervous since I saw a lot of people saying today was the last day for interviews in some of the different departments. 

Why won't they just call?!?! Aaaaarrrghhhhh/


----------



## islandears

can't.
concentrate.
on.
homework.


----------



## dopeyrunner

taeclarke said:


> I'm there with you! I getting really nervous since I saw a lot of people saying today was the last day for interviews in some of the different departments.
> 
> Why won't they just call?!?! Aaaaarrrghhhhh/



What last day for interviews... I haven't recieved my second round/pannel interview for Recrecation yet!?! I figured they have been busy cause attendance is through the roof this week... now I am getting annoyed and nervous. and the disney shakes continue


----------



## bonbon

I have a ton of Disney Shakes. But now I see a new PI to go for, so I'm going for it!


----------



## amy85

I received a call today!!! i got a call today around 2:45 central time!!! I got the ticketing internship....she sd the pay rate is 10.75 and it starts june 19th  I know just have to figure out what i'm going to do about the other internships


----------



## bonbon

amy85 said:


> I received a call today!!! i got a call today around 2:45 central time!!! I got the ticketing internship....she sd the pay rate is 10.75 and it starts june 19th  I know just have to figure out what i'm going to do about the other internships



Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## Aerdan

Has anyone made the unofficial Facebook group yet?


----------



## dkmulder

OMG, I'm sooooo excited about the new internships posted!  College Education Program cooridinator is what I've been waiting for but I didn't think it was going to happen this semester.  Of course, I would also really love College and International Programs Coordinator, but, as I have not even had a screening, I won't get my hopes up.  However, CEP was made for me, or I should say, I was made for CEP!!!  

Wishing upon my star and just found a bit more pixie dust


----------



## Rufio

Aerdan said:


> Has anyone made the unofficial Facebook group yet?



ya im staying with my youtube for social things/culturing myself on random nonsense...and viral amazingness! i use that with messages and comments.

but thats a cool idea. are you doing a PI group or general intern group?


----------



## kristilovesdw

Congrats to those who have been accepted!!! It's good to hear they're accepting people already! I'm still anxiously awaiting a screening interview... I would have assumed I'd get a first interview by now, but I guess every department is different  I just wish I knew if I were even being considered so I can go ahead and plan for the summer classes I was going to take if I didn't get the PI. Plus I have a really good job offer here at home and don't know what to do  Hopefully those of us who haven't heard anything yet, will hear something after the Holiday  Good luck!


----------



## lea509

graygables said:


> Did you ever have an interview or did they just call?



I had my screening interview, but I never had a managers interview. My interview was like two weeks ago.



Rufio said:


> so what time have people received the magical call so far?
> 
> either for the second interviews or their acceptance phone call???
> 
> if Disney (as a whole) were a human being, would it be a morning person of a afternoon person? eh eh??
> 
> you can shout or whisper you answers in a text response



They called me in the morning around 10ish, but she said it was going to be a "good news day" which probably means they will go through out the day!

G'luck to everyone, this is exciting!


----------



## Rufio

kristilovesdw said:


> I'm still anxiously awaiting a screening interview... I would have assumed I'd get a first interview by now, but I guess every department is different  I just wish I knew if I were even being considered so I can go ahead and plan for the summer classes I was going to take if I didn't get the PI.



heres the digits....

14078281000

you can at least know if management is still "deciding" or not....
i am going to call again on monday since its open mon-fri. 
good luck you too, i know youve been waiting forever just like me.

and congrats to the special magically amazing mouskateers that have made the cut so far...

disney shakes continue...


----------



## dopeyrunner

Rufio said:


> heres the digits....
> 
> 14078281000
> 
> you can at least know if management is still "deciding" or not....
> i am going to call again on monday since its open mon-fri.
> good luck you too, i know youve been waiting forever just like me.
> 
> and congrats to the special magically amazing mouskateers that have made the cut so far...
> 
> disney shakes continue...




So casting can tell you if you are still in the running or if you have been declined. Cause the Disney Shakes are driving me and everyone else around me nuts.. We were playing golf and my phone rang I totally droped everything and ran to my phone. It wasn't them It would be awesome to know whats going on


----------



## kristilovesdw

Rufio said:


> heres the digits....
> 
> 14078281000
> 
> you can at least know if management is still "deciding" or not....
> i am going to call again on monday since its open mon-fri.
> good luck you too, i know youve been waiting forever just like me.
> 
> and congrats to the special magically amazing mouskateers that have made the cut so far...
> 
> disney shakes continue...



Thanks so much for the phone number! I'll most definitely be giving them a call this week! It feels good to know I'm not the only one feeling the stress! Good luck to everyone  And thanks Rufio for all your help


----------



## graygables

Just so you know, you will most likely get a canned response that is similar to "Management is still making their decisions" unless the role has been filled which they will tell you that and that you should have received an email.  (I didn't for Sports Complex Mgmt).  Other than that, there are precious few answers. 

I'm still trying to figure out the Guest Relations recipe...no 2nd interview, I'd love to know what people are majoring in or how they choose the candidates.  As of today, no one has called any of my current leaders about me for any of the PIs I've applied to.  My record card is pristine with great service fanatic cards to boot.  I'm still upbeat b/c of my extension into FSFB if nothing else happens, but I'd MUCH rather stay until January...that's when my lease is up!


----------



## lea509

graygables said:


> Just so you know, you will most likely get a canned response that is similar to "Management is still making their decisions" unless the role has been filled which they will tell you that and that you should have received an email.  (I didn't for Sports Complex Mgmt).  Other than that, there are precious few answers.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the Guest Relations recipe...no 2nd interview, I'd love to know what people are majoring in or how they choose the candidates.  As of today, no one has called any of my current leaders about me for any of the PIs I've applied to.  My record card is pristine with great service fanatic cards to boot.  I'm still upbeat b/c of my extension into FSFB if nothing else happens, but I'd MUCH rather stay until January...that's when my lease is up!




I think skipping the 2nd interview was just something rare and I got lucky with great recommendations, a wonderful screening interview and such. Also, my major is environmental earth science, not sure if that helps you.


----------



## islandears

Lea....did you apply for the coned internships?


----------



## graygables

lea509 said:


> I think skipping the 2nd interview was just something rare and I got lucky with great recommendations, a wonderful screening interview and such. Also, my major is environmental earth science, not sure if that helps you.



Interrrrresting...thanks for the details!  My screening interview went really well, too, but I don't know about my recommendations.  A few of them are college profs that I haven't seen in awhile, but I didn't have anyone else to put.   I thought they'd be in touch with my current leaders, most of whom have told me I'd be PERFECT in Guest Relations are all pulling for me.  Maybe they just haven't gotten to my name on the list yet...


----------



## Rufio

ok so was new positions are psoted now?

managerial positions....

education positions....

anything else?


----------



## islandears

_"im obsessed with disboards..."_

you and me both rufio


----------



## taeclarke

islandears said:


> _"im obsessed with disboards..."_
> 
> you and me both rufio



Same here...lol  This is me constantly checking for updates...

What's crazy is none of my friends seem to understand my "obsession" with Disney. You guys are the only only ones who are there with me...

I just applied for the Retail and Front Office Management Internships. Here's to hearing something soon...


----------



## islandears

LOL taeclarke.....i recognise the name from the facebook group....
both of us r in the same boat


----------



## lea509

islandears said:


> LOL taeclarke.....i recognise the name from the facebook group....
> both of us r in the same boat



facebook group?


----------



## taeclarke

lea509 said:


> facebook group?



Yea I forgot to mention, there is a Facebook group called Disney Professional Interns 09. You guys check it out...


----------



## taeclarke

islandears said:


> LOL taeclarke.....i recognise the name from the facebook group....
> both of us r in the same boat



I was trying to figure out which member you were on Facebook but I couldn't. I was thinking maybe Cherisse because she's from Trinidad & Tobago...


----------



## Validee

While reading over the Disney Look, I realized that I might have a problem.  My glasses frames are a dark burgundy, and apparently only black, brown, and metal frames are acceptable.  I'm guessing they're fairly strict on this policy?  If so, I'm going to have to make a trip to the eye doctor soon.  It's just a shame since I only got these a year ago and my insurance plan only covers a pair of glasses once every three years.  But I'll do what I have to.  

How are they about hairstyles?  I want to play it safe when I get my hair cut next month as well.


----------



## lea509

Validee said:


> While reading over the Disney Look, I realized that I might have a problem.  My glasses frames are a dark burgundy, and apparently only black, brown, and metal frames are acceptable.  I'm guessing they're fairly strict on this policy?  If so, I'm going to have to make a trip to the eye doctor soon.  It's just a shame since I only got these a year ago and my insurance plan only covers a pair of glasses once every three years.  But I'll do what I have to.
> 
> How are they about hairstyles?  I want to play it safe when I get my hair cut next month as well.



It really depends on your department for being strict. With hair:
-girls should keep it at least to around your shoulders/below your ears
-guys need to keep it above the ears

also, make sure your hair is a natural color - a girl on my last pi was forced to dye her hair before traditions since her highlights looked "too fake"

I would recommend e-mailing your manager and asking about the glasses.


----------



## Validee

Hopefully he doesn't mind me with all my questions.  I feel like I never shut up.


----------



## graygables

Validee said:


> While reading over the Disney Look, I realized that I might have a problem.  My glasses frames are a dark burgundy, and apparently only black, brown, and metal frames are acceptable.  I'm guessing they're fairly strict on this policy?  If so, I'm going to have to make a trip to the eye doctor soon.  It's just a shame since I only got these a year ago and my insurance plan only covers a pair of glasses once every three years.  But I'll do what I have to.
> 
> How are they about hairstyles?  I want to play it safe when I get my hair cut next month as well.



I think you will be OK with burgundy.  My glasses were a burgundy metal (until I lost them ) and my very picky manager (didn't like that my watch looked like a "bracelet") never said a word.  As far as hair goes, just keep it a natural color with a mainstream style and you'll be fine.


----------



## graygables

Sheesh.  I just applied for Ops Management, too.  The more, the merrier, right???


----------



## namara87

Good luck to everyone applying for these last minute management internships!  I applied to Ops and Retail.  I'm hoping it's better luck this time around compared to the Spring recruiting season.  

Just wondering, did anyone else who applied for Spring 09 last Fall, get a call from Professional Recruitment asking if you would still be interested in the management internships if the opportunity became available?  I got a call from them about a week before the management internships were posted.  I could assume this was a way to give them a general idea of who was/how many people would be applying?


----------



## graygables

namara87 said:


> Good luck to everyone applying for these last minute management internships!  I applied to Ops and Retail.  I'm hoping it's better luck this time around compared to the Spring recruiting season.
> 
> Just wondering, did anyone else who applied for Spring 09 last Fall, get a call from Professional Recruitment asking if you would still be interested in the management internships if the opportunity became available?  I got a call from them about a week before the management internships were posted.  I could assume this was a way to give them a general idea of who was/how many people would be applying?



Amen! Yes, I got that call, too.  I was hoping it was a sign of good things to come and it seems I was right!


----------



## islandears

sigh.....is today going to be a "good news day" as well?


hope so......has anyone heard back from animal programs?


----------



## tink8685

islandears said:


> sigh.....is today going to be a "good news day" as well?



I hope so! i'm getting so anxious!...I definitely have the "disney shakes"!


----------



## dopeyrunner

I hope today is a "good call day" (fingers crossed)...to all the west coasters just getting up here's to another magical day of the Disney Shakes


----------



## packwingfn

I haven't heard anything back from Animal Programs yet, I had my screening interview on the 2nd and they said they would let me know if they would like to conduct a 2nd interview with me or not within 2 weeks so I'm expecting to hear a response by the end of this week.

Now if they want to have a 2nd interview with me, Will they call me? and If they dont, they will e-mail me right?

Are all Animal Programs interviews conducted by a panel? I applied for the Animal Technologies Internship.


----------



## wakyzachy

Still waiting for the interview call. I'm guessing its not going to happen for me. But I'm still waiting and waiting.


----------



## islandears

I'm beginning to think it really varies by department...cuz I ( and a couple other people on this string) didn't have a screening interview at all....just went straight to panel interview.....now we r all waiting for some news.


----------



## concrdrowdy4

I agree, I didn't have a screening interview... I simply had my panel interview a few weeks ago. I hope to hear something soon!!


----------



## islandears

hi! what did u apply for? r u suffering from the disney shakes epidemic too?


----------



## bonbon

Ive had nothing.  No screening interviews, no calls, nothing.  Just a "no" from the sports complex.  *sigh* I don't mean to sound impatient, I know I must do, but I have so much waiting on this one decision by Disney, and the stress (and Disney Shakes) are getting to me.


----------



## DisSisters

packwingfn said:


> I haven't heard anything back from Animal Programs yet, I had my screening interview on the 2nd and they said they would let me know if they would like to conduct a 2nd interview with me or not within 2 weeks so I'm expecting to hear a response by the end of this week.
> 
> Now if they want to have a 2nd interview with me, Will they call me? and If they dont, they will e-mail me right?
> 
> Are all Animal Programs interviews conducted by a panel? I applied for the Animal Technologies Internship.



Hi! I did not have a screening interview just a panel interview.  Then I found out I got my Animal Program presenter internship a week later. However maybe different Animal Program departments work differently. I thought they were really quick with the application process.  I hope you hear something soon!!!!


----------



## tink8685

bonbon said:


> Ive had nothing.  No screening interviews, no calls, nothing.  Just a "no" from the sports complex.  *sigh* I don't mean to sound impatient, I know I must do, but I have so much waiting on this one decision by Disney, and the stress (and Disney Shakes) are getting to me.



Don't feel bad...I haven't heard anything either! No screening (which I'm thinking that might be because I currently work for Disney)...but no interview or anything! I am also getting impatient and it's definitely getting to me! Every time the phone rings I jump and hope it's Disney...but it's not I am not going to lose hope though...I figure no news is good news...I just hope I hear something this week!...keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## DisSisters

For any past PIs or people that have been accepted:  
I was told I would get relocation assistance but no further details were stated and I wanted to start making all my arrangements.  Is anyone familar with this or have any details?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## islandears

Maybe they were quick with the animal presenter internships cuz they r so many positions to be filled? they have to get moving quickly?
ugh the wait is killing me.....deinite life lesson in patience here lol


----------



## taeclarke

So I woke up this morning beaming with positivity. I'm hoping this will be the week I finally hear something. Like many of you DISers I haven't heard anything from the mouse but I feel like this will be to week. After all, they are cutting it really close with a lot of these internships. We all need to make preparations and think about contingencies. Anyway, here's to hearing something this week...


----------



## packwingfn

For my internship, I persume the 2nd interview will cover my tech skills to see if I can handle all the new and latest technologies that they will show me.

Does anyone know what would happen with my seasonal status at World Showcase Custodial if I were to get accepted for a PI? Do I lose it the day I start my PI? Would I still be able to pick up shifts since I still would be trained?


----------



## wakyzachy

Ha I got an email from Disney finally they sorta answered my question but of course they did not. It took them like a week to answer....

"Thank you for your message and thank you for applying for a Disney
Professional Internship!

The hiring leaders of the internship(s) that you have applied for are
still in the process of finalizing their decisions.    

Again, thank you so much for applying and we appreciate your patience!"

They are at least still in the process!


----------



## tink8685

wakyzachy said:


> Ha I got an email from Disney finally they sorta answered my question but of course they did not. It took them like a week to answer....
> 
> "Thank you for your message and thank you for applying for a Disney
> Professional Internship!
> 
> The hiring leaders of the internship(s) that you have applied for are
> still in the process of finalizing their decisions.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for applying and we appreciate your patience!"
> 
> They are at least still in the process!



what email address did you snd an email to? I've been trying to find a way (via email or phone) to contact them, but there is no phone number or email address on the website.


----------



## wakyzachy

tink8685 said:


> what email address did you snd an email to? I've been trying to find a way (via email or phone) to contact them, but there is no phone number or email address on the website.



questions@disneyinterns.com is the email. I've had bad luck with phone numbers because Disney keeps on disconnecting them. I dont think they will answer any personal type questions but you might get a contact number out of them. At least you know that the email works. Good luck.


----------



## lauraebeth

I need to put my 2 cents in. . .

casting was zero help. ugh.


----------



## dopeyrunner

You shouldn't loose status in custodial, aslong as you pick up shifts every so often. If you don't pick up an custodial shifts after a while you will loose your status as being trained. I use to pick up shifts at former locations after I left and was statused as recreation. 

Anyone else here apply for the Recreation Pro Internship?. I had my pannel interview with the guy from the Pro Intern dept. and he said that I should be hearing back in a week or so for my pannel interview. Of course this will be two weeks ago on thursday.. Do you think I should call him or casting and see whats up?


----------



## Rufio

tink8685 said:


> what email address did you snd an email to? I've been trying to find a way (via email or phone) to contact them, but there is no phone number or email address on the website.



frick!
the shakes are pushing me to call the job line and make sure im still "considered", and hopefully they think im alive over there.

i wonder if the recruiters are numb with rejecting and giving bad news and possibly relieved when they can give good news? do they care??

phone number is.....14078281000


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> frick!
> the shakes are pushing me to call the job line and make sure im still "considered", and hopefully they think im alive over there.
> 
> i wonder if the recruiters are numb with rejecting and giving bad news and possibly relieved when they can give good news? do they care??
> 
> phone number is.....14078281000



have you had any luck getting answers calling this number?


----------



## Rufio

tink8685 said:


> have you had any luck getting answers calling this number?



this time he told me some info....

this is for all people still waiting- he told me it will take up to a month maybe a month in a half to hear about some of these internships....
which we have been told before but....

if TWO months go by without anything then that means it was probably given to someone with "stronger qualities"

so thats what he knows...

as for me still "going through to management" he said


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> this time he told me some info....
> 
> this is for all people still waiting- he told me it will take up to a month maybe a month in a half to hear about some of these internships....
> which we have been told before but....
> 
> if TWO months go by without anything then that means it was probably given to someone with "stronger qualities"
> 
> so thats what he knows...
> 
> as for me still "going through to management" he said



will we hear either way though? i mean i obviously don't want to be rejected...but it would be nice to know either way so I can start thinking about plan B. Also, when you called the # did you select the option for "professional recruitment"?


----------



## can84

Rufio said:


> this time he told me some info....
> 
> this is for all people still waiting- he told me it will take up to a month maybe a month in a half to hear about some of these internships....
> which we have been told before but....
> 
> if TWO months go by without anything then that means it was probably given to someone with "stronger qualities"
> 
> so thats what he knows...
> 
> as for me still "going through to management" he said



Is this a month after an interview, or a month from today? Oh, and thanks for calling


----------



## islandears

Yeh cuz if its a month or month and a half from today we're all in a pickle lol
yay calling! and double yay usable information!


----------



## islandears

sigh.....5pm......another shaky night ahead guys


----------



## amy85

so im really annoyed right now.... i just called and asked how long i had to decide about accepting the pi, and how it worked if i got offered a management one, if i could turn down the original one....she sd that as soon as they offered me the ticketing one i got taken out of the running for the other ones (including management) and that i have 24 hours to decide if i want to be back in the running, but i would have to decline the ticketing one.....so now im just really confused...do i turn down a for sure job for the chance at one that i really want i would greatly appreciate any suggestions 
Amanda


----------



## einahpets126

OMG Amanda that is sooo tough! I haven't received any acceptances or rejections yet, but that's what I'm worried about too- losing the dream position for the sure thing PI. 

It's definitely a hard choice to make. For me, I would probably accept a sure thing just because I'm graduating in May and want to move to FL permanently, so a PI would basically be my ticket to FL and a way to get my foot a little farther in the door at Disney. 

If you have some more flexibility, maybe it is worth it to wait and see. If I were you, I would look over the requirements of the management pi you want to make sure you qualifications are a strong fit for the position. 

I know I'm not helping much, but I can completely sympathize with your choice! Good luck making you decision!


----------



## taeclarke

amy85 said:


> so im really annoyed right now.... i just called and asked how long i had to decide about accepting the pi, and how it worked if i got offered a management one, if i could turn down the original one....she sd that as soon as they offered me the ticketing one i got taken out of the running for the other ones (including management) and that i have 24 hours to decide if i want to be back in the running, but i would have to decline the ticketing one.....so now im just really confused...do i turn down a for sure job for the chance at one that i really want i would greatly appreciate any suggestions
> Amanda



That's a crazy position to be in. I'm not sure which way you're leaning but I would go with the sure thing. My responses is definitely skewed though cause I haven't heard anything yet. But given how hard it is to even be considered for a spot, I would so go with the sure thing...

Good luck what ever your choice is...


----------



## Validee

How do you feel about doing Ticketing?  Even though it's not your top choice, is it something you'll still be happy doing?  If so, I say go for that.  It's better to definitely have a position than to reject that offer and end up with nothing.  

Good luck with making the choice and I hope everything goes well either way.


----------



## dopeyrunner

I think I would would have to say go for the ticketing role I would hate to be put back into the running for a management one and not get it. Once you give up your ticketing internship you are not getting it back. If you really want to be sure you are going to FL I would take the ticketing and network like crazy to try and line something up for after the internship. Good Luck with your choice


----------



## islandears

dopeyrunner said:


> I think I would would have to say go for the ticketing role I would hate to be put back into the running for a management one and not get it. Once you give up your ticketing internship you are not getting it back. If you really want to be sure you are going to FL I would take the ticketing and network like crazy to try and line something up for after the internship. Good Luck with your choice



agreed...plus knowing that u haven't even been in the running since your offer means you'd be cutting it close with the management internships regarding interviews etc.......


----------



## lauraebeth

dopeyrunner said:


> You shouldn't loose status in custodial, aslong as you pick up shifts every so often. If you don't pick up an custodial shifts after a while you will loose your status as being trained. I use to pick up shifts at former locations after I left and was statused as recreation.
> 
> Anyone else here apply for the Recreation Pro Internship?. I had my pannel interview with the guy from the Pro Intern dept. and he said that I should be hearing back in a week or so for my pannel interview. Of course this will be two weeks ago on thursday.. Do you think I should call him or casting and see whats up?



pretty sure I'm recreation now, and I asked my manager if she could talk to people on my behalf, and i've never heard anything back. . .pretty sure that was weeks ago. . .

and i'm up to a total of 8 that i've applied for, and zero i've heard anything for except the screening interview


----------



## dopeyrunner

lauraebeth said:


> pretty sure I'm recreation now, and I asked my manager if she could talk to people on my behalf, and i've never heard anything back. . .pretty sure that was weeks ago. . .
> 
> and i'm up to a total of 8 that i've applied for, and zero i've heard anything for except the screening interview




How are you pretty sure your recreation now? and not to burst your bubble but you may have applied for 8 but usually (from someone on the inside) you will be asked to pick your top 3 or 4 at most and that is what you will be submitted for.


----------



## Berlioz70

Not that I don't believe the recruiter... but when I applied for the current program I was told that I could accept my current position and then if a Management one came down the pipeline that it would be fine for me to decline the one I had already accepted to move into Management.

My assumption is that this only applies to MIs, not from one PI to another. I'd be surprised if they changed the rules... but maybe it's because the MIs were posted so late? Hm.


----------



## lauraebeth

dopeyrunner said:


> How are you pretty sure your recreation now? and not to burst your bubble but you may have applied for 8 but usually (from someone on the inside) you will be asked to pick your top 3 or 4 at most and that is what you will be submitted for.



I'm a Recreation CP right now. . .I had a screening interview and gave them top 3. 

but today, picked 3 more, and applied, Would they call me again for screening??


----------



## amy85

Thanks guys for your help,
ya what makes me mad is that went they sent me the offer they didn't mention anything about a deadline.  When i originally called today the guy told me i had 2 weeks to decide, then he transfered me to the recruiter who told me 24 hours.  When I told her that the previous guy had sd 2 weeks, she sd that it was up to the recruiters to decide and it was 24 hours.....so i guess shes my recruiter so i have to go off of what she says..

Steph-i'm in the same boat too...im graduating in may and really just want a job w/ disney, so i guess the ticketing one is my safe bet(i always have the cp as my back up but i really don't wanna do that)...its just hard cause i extended my program through the summer so i would have 6 months experience at  a hotel which is one of the desired qualifications....i really want to do something long term w/ disney in hospitality, and would love a management pi cause i think that would ultimately help me reach my goal...
but i guess when it comes down to it im just gonna have to make a decision...thanks so much for all your help


----------



## dopeyrunner

lauraebeth said:


> I'm a Recreation CP right now. . .I had a screening interview and gave them top 3.
> 
> but today, picked 3 more, and applied, Would they call me again for screening??




Did you apply for the recreation PI? I was a rec CM for a little bit hated it cause i got stuck at the most boring slow marina so I went back to attraction ops... I know I applied for the Rec PI cause it doesn't have to do with the marina,towel, pool aspect.
I don't know if they would call you for a screening again they might just call to ask you what your top three would be again, incase it changes with the add on of three more internships.

Also amy85 who is your recruiter are they they ones that your have the interview with and they tell you if your moving on to the next round or are they the ones that tell you that you have been accepted. Just wondering?


----------



## lauraebeth

dopeyrunner said:


> Did you apply for the recreation PI? I was a rec CM for a little bit hated it cause i got stuck at the most boring slow marina so I went back to attraction ops... I know I applied for the Rec PI cause it doesn't have to do with the marina,towel, pool aspect.
> I don't know if they would call you for a screening again they might just call to ask you what your top three would be again, incase it changes with the add on of three more internships.
> 
> Also amy85 who is your recruiter are they they ones that your have the interview with and they tell you if your moving on to the next round or are they the ones that tell you that you have been accepted. Just wondering?



yea, I did apply for the rec PI. and, you must have worked at OKW. it sucks so bad! and until now, I preferred A/C over anything. I'm one of those wacko's who actually is here to, and enjoys working. go figure.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Because the Professional Internship are coming up in waves they will not ask you to do another screening interview unless you were put out of the running for the others.  They will just use your original screening interview answers and resume to see if you are aligned for the additional roles you applied for, if you are they will send you through to let the department managers decided if they want to interview you or not.  So no worries because of the waves of PIs especially the most recent additions you dont have to worry about changing your top three other anything.

Good Luck to all... My fingers are crossed for everyone and I too have the "Disney Shakes"


----------



## MegaraRocks!

why did you have to work at OKW for the Recreation one? That seems so specific!  Im a Campus Rep too.. what school are you at?


----------



## Rufio

islandears said:


> Yeh cuz if its a month or month and a half from today we're all in a pickle lol
> yay calling! and double yay usable information!





can84 said:


> Is this a month after an interview, or a month from today? Oh, and thanks for calling





tink8685 said:


> will we hear either way though? i mean i obviously don't want to be rejected...but it would be nice to know either way so I can start thinking about plan B. Also, when you called the # did you select the option for "professional recruitment"?



rotfl:still laughing at islandears comment)))
so my lovely Disney-izzle shake-shizzle family...
the man suggested that it was a month to a month in a half from the date that is marked by your workbench date/ when you submitted it.

in conclusion we have basically a month to wait for our doom or dream.
shake shake shake it 
((body in constant disney-shake-mode)))


----------



## islandears

Darn....my workbench date was feb 16th.... 

but my interview was march 17th lol which one?

pickles for everyone!


----------



## graygables

If last semester was any indication, dates and deadlines are meaningless and are only used to keep us at bay.  The PIs check in on June 19th.  I would like to think that they would give at LEAST 4-5 weeks notice, but again, who knows?  That would only give the most recent management roles 4 weeks or so to make their decisions, if those applications don't close until 4/17 which might be cutting it close for them. Due to the call I had about my interest in a MI based on my interview last semester, I'd like to think that they are closely looking at all of our prior interviews and skipping re-interviewing as necessary, but that may be wishful thinking on my part.

I, too, had been told that if I were offered a non-management PI, I could switch over to a MI if one were offered, so I think I need to check into that.  I still haven't gotten a clear answer on the CP-to-PI switch in case it does go past 5/17 which is when my CP extension begins.

As for the relocation assistance, MIs are offered 2 weeks of temp housing and mileage reimbursement.  I don't know about PIs.

I'm trying to relax and realize that "it is what it is" and what happens happens for a reason.  (but it's hard!  )


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Oh Disney shakes..  gah.

I had my initial interview over my home phone even though my cell was listed as my primary.  And because of that, I make a mad dash to the house phone every time it rings.

This whole waiting bit is killer. I've been trying to zone out and keep anxiousness from my mind.. but the feeling always sneaks up time and again. *le sigh*

Hoping for a good news day, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> rotfl:still laughing at islandears comment)))
> so my lovely Disney-izzle shake-shizzle family...
> the man suggested that it was a month to a month in a half from the date that is marked by your workbench date/ when you submitted it.
> 
> in conclusion we have basically a month to wait for our doom or dream.
> shake shake shake it
> ((body in constant disney-shake-mode)))



I applied for my first PI march 11...so april 11 would have been a month! I'm definitely getting nervous since I haven't even heard ANYTHING!! I called the job line yesterday and spoke to a nice woman who told me she left a message with a recruiter and would get back to me today...so I'm hoping I hear good news!

The disney shakes are in full affect right now!!!


----------



## lauraebeth

MegaraRocks! said:


> why did you have to work at OKW for the Recreation one? That seems so specific!  Im a Campus Rep too.. what school are you at?



I am from Middle TN State Univ. 

I work in a region for recreation, it's called sassagoula. it covers, Port Orleans, Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, and Downtown Disney. and there are different things to do at each resort sorta. 

I've worked at port 3 times since i've been here, never worked @ DTD, and most of my shifts are @ SSR since that's where I'm statused. but I also am trained @ dock @ OKW, so once or twice a week i'm there.


----------



## Aerdan

Remember I had less than 4 weeks notice from when they notified me to when I got the job. There's a good chance they make take that much time again. If you haven't heard anything, don't sweat it!

Go out running. Distract yourself. Well, as best you can, since I know how weird and stressful the wait can be.


----------



## dopeyrunner

lauraebeth said:


> yea, I did apply for the rec PI. and, you must have worked at OKW. it sucks so bad! and until now, I preferred A/C over anything. I'm one of those wacko's who actually is here to, and enjoys working. go figure.




I was at CBR and I transfered over there during January so it was so slow and if it didn't get above like 55 you couldn't rent boats out but we always told them how big the lake was and that if they could they should head over to MK. It was just a big change of pace to move from opening an attraction to being stuck inside a lighthouse that is only big enough for three people. I also enjoy working I just need stuff to do. I hate siting around all day and not having things to do...


----------



## bonbon

Rufio said:


> shake shake shake it



shake it like you got the Disney shakes!   **did no one else have that song pop into their heads??**

well, i suppose Im calling Disney today, just to find out about what if I get my PI and Im already there for my summer alumni....augh I get so nervous when I call Disney, I hope they dont count it against me (I get so nervous and sound very unprofessional)


----------



## dopeyrunner

I so know what you mean I have the same feeling when I call them. So I just sent an email instead, requesting further information as into the status of my interview. 

Also, Thanks for bringing up Shake It! I just got that song out of my head. It played all summer on the Dew Tour between the Athletes riding to it and the Verizon Booth playing it. I heard it for six months all the time. Big Thanks for putting it back in my head. 

"Let's drop.. Shake, Shake, Shake,Shake, uh Shake it!!"


----------



## bonbon

dopeyrunner said:


> Also, Thanks for bringing up Shake It! I just got that song out of my head. It played all summer on the Dew Tour between the Athletes riding to it and the Verizon Booth playing it. I heard it for six months all the time. Big Thanks for putting it back in my head.



Im sorry!!! I didn't know!  I hate it when people get songs stuck in my head, so I feel guilty whenever I get songs stuck in other people's heads. 

In my experience, the best way to get rid of the song is to pass it on to someone else.


----------



## tink8685

bonbon said:


> Im sorry!!! I didn't know!  I hate it when people get songs stuck in my head, so I feel guilty whenever I get songs stuck in other people's heads.
> 
> In my experience, the best way to get rid of the song is to pass it on to someone else.



Well you definitely passed it along to me because now I can't get it out of my head either! haha too funny...it must be a symptom of the epidemic disney shakes!


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

I think I'm the only that associated shake shake with Rooney... 

I could really use some MISICI right now...


----------



## amy85

Last night i was leaning towards the idea of accepting the ticketing internship, a guarenteed job.  Before i went to bed i asked for a sign for what to do...Well this morning on my way to class i received a call from the hiring recruiter for the front desk management.  They sd that they were really interested in me, and that they were planning on starting the interviews for the  role next tue, however, they wanted to set mine up for tom.  She sd that she had been talking to a women named Diane, and has realized that i could be put in the impossible positions of having multiple offers....i know i should have told her i was already in this position, but i was literally walking into class and it just all caught me off guard....  so the fact that she mentioned another person's name makes me think that its high probability that i may get offered another intern....so ive decided to call my recruiter today and tell her that i at least need another day until after i have had my interview...i shouldn't think this should be an issue since i wouldn't even known about the whole 24 hrs thing if i wouldn't have called yesterday....

so what i found out :
-interviews for management internships are starting next tue, and it seems like they are really going to be on top of the whole decision making process b/c they know that ppl may be getting multiple offers
-Also i guess my recruiter was wrong when she sd whenever you are offered a position you are taken out of the running for the others.....

so good luck to everyone!!!! I really hope ppl hear something soon, and thank you for listening to all my problems


----------



## Validee

Great to hear things are working out for you, Amy!   What your recruiter told you about being taken out of the running sounded unfair, so it's good to know that was untrue.  Good luck with your interview!


----------



## einahpets126

Amanda! That's great that you're still in the running! It did seem really unfair and different from what others have been told in previous years. 

Good luck with you interview!


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> The PIs check in on June 19th.
> I'm trying to relax and realize that "it is what it is" and what happens happens for a reason.  (but it's hard!  )




my my my!
so all PIs strt on the 19th?? ALL departments?? 
im freakin a little!!

tell me everything!!!


----------



## can84

I just got an email from WDW Professional Internships and got so excited--until I opened it and it was a notice that some finance PIs are open. I think I officially have the PI shakes now too!


----------



## Princess_Pris85

Sorry if this has already been posted - I haven't read through the whole thread! Has anyone heard of grad students doing the PI program? It seems like it's geared towards post-undergrad people, but just wondering??


----------



## can84

Princess_Pris85 said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted - I haven't read through the whole thread! Has anyone heard of grad students doing the PI program? It seems like it's geared towards post-undergrad people, but just wondering??



I'm in grad school, and I think a few others are too


----------



## islandears

so I couldnt help it....
I called.....I said "So I know you guys are probably getting this alot but etc.etc."
The girl I got on the line was really helpful....said my name was still in process for an interview tho....so i guess thats good news?
I wonder if they take us calling as a sign of impatience...uh oh....lol


----------



## Princess_Pris85

hi can84!  If you don't mind me asking, what kind of grad program are you in? Are you doing a summer internship? Also, have you heard of any law students doing this program?


----------



## can84

Princess_Pris85 said:


> hi can84!  If you don't mind me asking, what kind of grad program are you in? Are you doing a summer internship? Also, have you heard of any law students doing this program?



Is the summer internship in California? Some of them sounded interesting, but not in my major (Library). Now, if they had an internship in their archives I'd go to California in a heartbeat 

I'm not sure about anyone in a law program, but I really don't know anyone's majors


----------



## Rufio

can84 said:


> I just got an email from WDW Professional Internships and got so excited--until I opened it and it was a notice that some finance PIs are open. I think I officially have the PI shakes now too!



ya same here...its funny its the only email i have gotten from them about a "new" internship posting...never for valentines day or a week ago when other were posted.
i thought it was spam due to fact I have two emails signed up for alerts about internships.

frickin shakes!


----------



## Berlioz70

can84 said:


> Is the summer internship in California? Some of them sounded interesting, but not in my major (Library). Now, if they had an internship in their archives I'd go to California in a heartbeat
> 
> I'm not sure about anyone in a law program, but I really don't know anyone's majors



The archives internship is gone?? They used to have a summer one for grad students (library), I almost applied in summer 07 but passed because of the hour and housing situation. There was a library internship here in FL (entertainment specific) that was for grads too, but I do not believe it will be offered this fall.

To the grad topic - I got my masters last May and my fellow intern is finishing his this semester. So yep, lots of grads out there!


----------



## lea509

my friend got called today about a management interview for ops! 

keep an eye out on your phones...g'luck!


----------



## can84

Berlioz70 said:


> The archives internship is gone?? They used to have a summer one for grad students (library), I almost applied in summer 07 but passed because of the hour and housing situation. There was a library internship here in FL (entertainment specific) that was for grads too, but I do not believe it will be offered this fall.
> 
> To the grad topic - I got my masters last May and my fellow intern is finishing his this semester. So yep, lots of grads out there!



I haven't seen an archives internship. I applied for the library one for the spring, but it was cancelled  I'm hoping I can still visit and maybe shadow the librarians for a day once (IF) I get down there.


----------



## discj1

Hey, So im the lady in plaid's friend.. and yes, I did get an interview call today for the Operations Management Professional Internship as a second round interview, I did post the very first day that it was added online.

Hope some of you all have the same luck!


----------



## graygables

I'm glad to hear they are moving on setting up the interview so quickly!  I still haven't heard anything, but I did just put in my application for ops mgmt, so I'm holding out hope.


----------



## discj1

thanks graygables.


----------



## Rufio

what day did you apply for manager opps? I just did mine on Saturday night

good luck and more luck....and phone luck!!

phone calls please come!!

where is a tink or genie when i need them!!?


----------



## islandears

sigh.....i'm losing the shakes yall.......I gave myself a personal cut off date to "give up hope" I guess lol and it's comin up pretty soon.......

ah who am i kidding......I'm not going to...but I'm getting a tad discouraged....


----------



## packwingfn

For the Management Internships, Would it be OK for someone like me to apply for them, when I have taken management, marketing, finance, etc .. courses but my major is Computer Information Systems?

I'm working on tweaking on my resume now, and I've focused my attention on the management courses I've taken and mentioned nothing about my CIS courses....or do you think I'm doing it all wrong and should at least list some of my CIS courses?

Thanks everyone!

And do we need a cover letter for Management Internships?


----------



## DwightKSchrute

packwingfn said:


> For the Management Internships, Would it be OK for someone like me to apply for them, when I have taken management, marketing, finance, etc .. courses but my major is Computer Information Systems?
> 
> I'm working on tweaking on my resume now, and I've focused my attention on the management courses I've taken and mentioned nothing about my CIS courses....or do you think I'm doing it all wrong and should at least list some of my CIS courses?
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> And do we need a cover letter for Management Internships?



If you're interested in an MI - just apply   If you don't feel you meet the minimum requirements, still apply.  The interview process itself would be a valuable learning tool.  I would focus on your management courses if you're listing course-specifics.

And nope, you don't need a cover letter.  They honestly do not read them.


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> what day did you apply for manager opps? I just did mine on Saturday night
> 
> good luck and more luck....and phone luck!!
> 
> phone calls please come!!
> 
> where is a tink or genie when i need them!!?



I hear ya!...I could definitely use some pixie dust right about now too!!


----------



## islandears

Hey has anybody noticed any internships coming off their workbench once the positions are filled?
I remember hearing that's how it was last year and I was just wondering if it makes sense continuing to watch mine like a hawk?


----------



## lauraebeth

I got an e-mail saying i've been selected to interview for the food and beverage MI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

AND my interview is monday!!! ((interviews will be held monday & tuesday)

I went ahead and asked her if she also did the recruiting for merchandise((based on her signanture in the e-mail)) and she does so for those of you wondering about that one, she doesn't have the resumes yet and those interviews will probably be wednesday and thursday


----------



## dms25

Has anyone heard anything else about AK Con. Ed. or Ed. Presenter PIs?


----------



## concrdrowdy4

I applied for the Conservation Education Presenter internship early March, I had a screening interview later on that month, but I haven't heard anything from them since then... 

I sent an email to my interviewee earlier this week but it hasn't been answered yet. 

Have you heard anything?


----------



## Rufio

i was in bed...then heart began to beat rapidly as the phone rang....
i cleared my throat trying to sound professional....
answered the phone with a magical (not groggy)..."hello?!

but it was a tele-marketer about a credit card!!!

why why why?!
curse you DISNEY SHAKES!


----------



## islandears

_Has anyone heard anything else about AK Con. Ed. or Ed. Presenter PIs? _

I called yesterday....they say they are still in the process....i dunno what that means ...but it came in response to my..."did any offers go out yet" question


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Haha... Oh jeez Rufio.. that's been me too. These Disney shakes are getting me close to losing my marbles.


----------



## islandears

Rufio said:


> i was in bed...then heart began to beat rapidly as the phone rang....
> i cleared my throat trying to sound professional....
> answered the phone with a magical (not groggy)..."hello?!
> 
> but it was a tele-marketer about a credit card!!!
> 
> why why why?!
> curse you DISNEY SHAKES!




LOL same thing just happened to me...lol


----------



## lauraebeth

Rufio & Islandears, what PI's are you waiting to hear from?


----------



## islandears

The DAK Conservation Ed. ones......


----------



## tink8685

islandears said:


> LOL same thing just happened to me...lol



it's been happening to me too!! everytime the phone rings I jump! hoping we all hear something soon!!


----------



## wakyzachy

Called Disney and they said the leaders are still in the process of looking at applications. I'm going crazy. I cant take this anymore.


----------



## tink8685

that's the only thing they will tell anyone...it's so frustrating!!


----------



## dms25

concrdrowdy4 said:


> I applied for the Conservation Education Presenter internship early March, I had a screening interview later on that month, but I haven't heard anything from them since then...
> 
> I sent an email to my interviewee earlier this week but it hasn't been answered yet.
> 
> Have you heard anything?



I haven't heard anything since my panel interview, with the AK people, about a month ago.  I emailed the recruiter and she forwarded it on to someone else, but I haven't received a response yet.


----------



## concrdrowdy4

Same here! I guess no news is better than bad news now.

As far as I know, we are guaranteed an answer by May 1st. Is this correct?

I am going crazy. I know some people have already been accepted while others haven't even had an interview. I have had the interview but no acceptance yet...


----------



## islandears

_I haven't heard anything since my panel interview, with the AK people, about a month ago. I emailed the recruiter and she forwarded it on to someone else, but I haven't received a response yet._

Same here.....and I believe we applied for the same things? so it could just be how the department does things


----------



## Emily6

lauraebeth said:


> I got an e-mail saying i've been selected to interview for the food and beverage MI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Me too! I just got the email this afternoon.  I am waiting to hear back with what day I interview. Good luck, sooo exciting!


----------



## concrdrowdy4

Those of you who also applied for the AK Presenter, did you have a screening interview or just the panel interview?


----------



## amy85

so i had my management interview this morning for rooms and related....it went ok, i def feel like i could have done better...i had prepared for a lot of questions i thought they were gonna ask and they asked different ones, it kinda through me off guard....but i asked how many positions they had opened and they sd 18, 10 front desk and 8 housekeeping.......and towards the end they started asking questions like which resort would u be interested in wking at? so i think that might be a good sign......

But then they were like well we are doing urs early cause we understand u have gotten multiple offers, and we will let u know by fri....and then i told them how im already in the impossible position cause the ticketing internship wants to know by this afternoon.....and they were like oh ok!! well let us have a quick meeting and we can get back to u by this afternoon!!!!!!!

so now im FREAKING OUT!!!! that was exactly 2 hrs and ten mins ago...i just want to hear i cant concentrate!!!  i think its a good sign cause i feel like they wouldn't necessarily call me back and be like no....but just when i start thinking thats not gonna happen, i start thinking they very well could call back and say ur not what were looking for......so again IM FREAKING OUT and just waiting for a call....i figure its 230 fl time so i have 2 1/2 more hours to freak out!!!!!


----------



## concrdrowdy4

Good luck, I hope you get it. Keep all of us posted!


----------



## islandears

amy85 said:


> so now im FREAKING OUT!!!! that was exactly 2 hrs and ten mins ago...i just want to hear i cant concentrate!!!  i think its a good sign cause i feel like they wouldn't necessarily call me back and be like no....but just when i start thinking thats not gonna happen, i start thinking they very well could call back and say ur not what were looking for......so again IM FREAKING OUT and just waiting for a call....i figure its 230 fl time so i have 2 1/2 more hours to freak out!!!!!




It's interesting that you are freaking out about the exact opposite situation of most people on this thread....that you have multiple offers and one is getting back to you soon.....
It's just nerves everywhere today!!!!
good luck!


----------



## dms25

concrdrowdy4 said:


> Those of you who also applied for the AK Presenter, did you have a screening interview or just the panel interview?



I didn't have a screening interview, just the panel interview.


----------



## PennState24

concrdrowdy4 said:


> Those of you who also applied for the AK Presenter, did you have a screening interview or just the panel interview?



I just had a panel interview for both AK presenter and the Animal Nutrition Internship.  Did anyone else apply for the nutrition one?


----------



## GiAnnie

Hello everyone! So I just found this board and this thread and I went back and read the last 10 pages or so. I am really glad that I am not the only one freaking out about my internship process. It is also a relief to find other people applying for the internships since none of my local friends share my same feelings for Disney. 

I had applied for some internships down in CA back in February but never head anything. I had written off doing a fall internship because I figured all the deadlines had passed until the posted the new ones last week. 

I have now applied for all of the finance/accounting ones plus one a Management Internship for retail. I am really hoping that I get ONE of these, but so far I have not heard anything. Again I am glad that I am not the only one. 

I guess I will just go through my days trying to fight off the "disney shakes". I am also glad to have a name to give to the anxious feeling I have been having for the past week, so thanks to you guys for that!!


----------



## lea509

just to try and clear any confusion...

for the con ed/animal program internships at dak, you will not have a screening interview rather a panel of three people (managers and coordinators). Usually from there they will have someone call you if they need more information, otherwise it will go to an acceptance call. They don't usually work with hr, but do it themselves.

(hope this helps - I was a presenter and in my process, I got interviewed and hired all in the same week only like 3 weeks before the deadline)


----------



## Validee

Plant sciences at Epcot is the same as the animal programs.  I was expecting a screening interview but only had a one hour interview that covered the general questions followed by the more specific.  I was only interviewed by two people, though.  They were both really friendly and explained the different roles in-depth and asked me to rank which ones I'd be interested in.  (Fingers crossed for research or tropical!)  Even though I was caught off guard with the full interview and wished I was more prepared, it went well.


----------



## steamboat_will

I too have also been reading these posts for a while now (started reading at pg 8) and have been feeling like many of you all here.

I applied to the Travel Industry Marketing Creative Development internship and have only been asked to fill out an online screening survey.

Have any of the graphic design people heard anything about this posting?

Any screening or real interviews?

Also, any idea where within the company this position would be? Is it possible that it would be with their in-house advertising group?


----------



## DisSisters

lea509 said:


> just to try and clear any confusion...
> 
> for the con ed/animal program internships at dak, you will not have a screening interview rather a panel of three people (managers and coordinators). Usually from there they will have someone call you if they need more information, otherwise it will go to an acceptance call. They don't usually work with hr, but do it themselves.
> 
> (hope this helps - I was a presenter and in my process, I got interviewed and hired all in the same week only like 3 weeks before the deadline)



Lea, Congrats on getting GR.  Did you like being a presenter?  I'm going to be doing that role and would love to hear your thoughts about it.  Thanks!


----------



## islandears

lea509 said:


> just to try and clear any confusion...
> 
> for the con ed/animal program internships at dak, you will not have a screening interview rather a panel of three people (managers and coordinators). Usually from there they will have someone call you if they need more information, otherwise it will go to an acceptance call. They don't usually work with hr, but do it themselves.
> 
> (hope this helps - I was a presenter and in my process, I got interviewed and hired all in the same week only like 3 weeks before the deadline)



Thanks alot!!! This helps ease the shakes a lot  It's nice to know


----------



## Lukas87

Hey! Quick question for you guys. Do they just post one listing for multiple internships? For instance, if there is only one listing for Front Office Management Internship, does that mean that they are only hiring one of that position? Or will they select multiple people out of that pool of applicants?

Are there likely multiple positions open for Front Office and Retail Management, or is more likely that there are one of each?


----------



## amy85

so i got rejected for the management pi...they sd that they were going to go w/ another candidate, but i was the first one the interviewed so i think that just a nice way of saying i did bad on my interview....so im really bummed but i went ahead and accepted the ticketing professional internship i was really worried i would be upset with myself if i didn't at least try for my dream job, so im gonna go down there network all i can and see what happens!!!

Good luck to everyone...i hope people start hearing soon!!


----------



## AndyCP

amy85 said:


> so i got rejected for the management pi...they sd that they were going to go w/ another candidate, but i was the first one the interviewed...



Sorry to hear that... what management role did you interview for?


----------



## amy85

I interviewed for the rooms and related....they sd that there are 18 positions, 10 front desk and 8 housekeeping....so thats a lot!!! Good luck to everyone that applied for it


----------



## Berlioz70

Validee said:


> Plant sciences at Epcot is the same as the animal programs.



Plant sciences is actually the same department as AP (Animal Programs), they were recently merged. That's why they interview the same. 



Lukas87 said:


> Do they just post one listing for multiple internships?



Yep - the only way to know how many positions they are actually hiring is to ask during the interview or to find someone with insider connections.


----------



## kristilovesdw

So when is the actual deadline that we will all be hearing yes or no? Did I read somewhere that it was sometime in May? Or does it vary by job? I'm still confused as to why I haven't atleast received a screening interview yet, seems everyone else has already gotten theirs... I feel another day of disney shakes are a comin


----------



## wakyzachy

OMG I looked at my email and well another day of no email from Disney and another day of the Disney shakes. 

Oh and as of dates who knows. When I did my pre-screening interview on April 2nd they said it could be 4 weeks till I hear a yes or no. So two more weeks to go for those of you who applied to the Graphic Design departments at Disney. It should be somewhere around May hopefully for me anyhow. But its different for every Disney department.


----------



## Validee

Berlioz70 said:


> Plant sciences is actually the same department as AP (Animal Programs), they were recently merged. That's why they interview the same.



Yeah, I saw they were listed under the same category, but I figured I might as well point out that the Epcot operated the same way, since it's a different park and "animal" might throw some people off.  I originally found the PS under the horticulture link, so I know it confused me at first too, and I was caught off guard by having both my interviews smooshed into one.  I definitely wasn't as prepared as I wanted to be because of it, but luckily it went well anyway.  (Despite my cell phone cutting off in the middle of it.  So embarrassing.) 

I'm kind of curious why the sciences are handled so differently, though.  I was nervous at first when people were saying that PIs require CP experience, but luckily that's not the case in science.  Probably because there are no CPs that relate to science.


----------



## islandears

amy85 said:


> so i got rejected for the management pi...they sd that they were going to go w/ another candidate, but i was the first one the interviewed so i think that just a nice way of saying i did bad on my interview....so im really bummed but i went ahead and accepted the ticketing professional internship i was really worried i would be upset with myself if i didn't at least try for my dream job, so im gonna go down there network all i can and see what happens!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone...i hope people start hearing soon!!



yay amy...even though you didn't get management....its good it worked out in a way that u wouldnt have to worry what could have been and u still got the sure deal in the end....congrats! and now u can move on and look forward to orlando 
breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## dkmulder

DwightKSchrute said:


> And nope, you don't need a cover letter.  They honestly do not read them.



Are you kidding me?  I know it's optional, but my cover letter is where I put my heart and it kind of shows my personality - between the resume and cover letter, I take more pride in my cover letter because I assume we all have similar experience as we are applying for positions with requirements (in other words, everyone who applies for the same internship should meet those requirements, so while  the details are different, the experiences are similar in nature). Not to happy right now.  

Of course, it could also be partly because I still have not heard ANYTHING, just like some others here, not even a screening interview.  I still have my fingers crossed though, I know I am perfect for the internship I applied for last week.

While others are asking, I'll put mine in too.  Has anyone heard anything about College and International Program Coordinator, College Program Education Coordinator, Learning Center or College Program Recruiter positions?  Two of them are new additions, but the others are from March and I have not seen anything on them here.

Now that all my major school projects are over with (the only thing that was keeping me sane - if you call my crying moodswings of the past couple of weeks sane), I can sit and dwell on this 24/7.  My Disney shakes have turned into full blown convulsions.

Amanda (AMY), kudos on the internship.  I know you really wanted the MI, and you were waiting for a sign to take (or not) the Ticketing one.  I know you were hoping the sign you recieved would be for the other way around, but maybe it was still meant to be so that you would not have taken it and always wondered what if (or worse yet, turned it down only to not recieve another offer).  Good luck in the coming months and network, netWORK NETWORK!!!


----------



## einahpets126

Congrats on the internship Amanda, I'm sure it will be great and networking is ALWAYS the key. I definitely believe everything happens for a reason, but it's good that you were able to interview because it would have been worse if you had to wonder what if all the time. Now you can just go and make the most of the opportunity you have!


----------



## graygables

Amanda, congratulations!!!

Still nothing on my phone.    Arg. My managers all keep encouraging me and I'm trying not to be worried.  At the very least, I know I'll be here until August, but my lease is until January and I REALLY want a PI since this semester's was cancelled, darn it!


----------



## can84

Congratulations Amanda! Have fun getting ready for Florida!


----------



## lauraebeth

Gray, Idk if you read my post earlier, but for the Merch MI I spoke with the lady today that is sending out e-mails/making calls and she hasn't recieved those resume's yet.(she is also the person that e-mail's for F&B)

so,  I have a F&B MI interview for monday morning, in person @ casting

and on my way to work I got a call from recreation services to schedule my interview, and it'll be during my lunch break on Friday.


----------



## islandears

Facebook update: two people have gotten accepted Reproductive Biology and Travel Industry Creative Marketing internships....i dunno how many there r in each sector...and facebook people...if you r onthis thread and i just killed ur big news...I sincerely apologise


----------



## dopeyrunner

lauraebeth said:


> Gray, Idk if you read my post earlier, but for the Merch MI I spoke with the lady today that is sending out e-mails/making calls and she hasn't recieved those resume's yet.(she is also the person that e-mail's for F&B)
> 
> so,  I have a F&B MI interview for monday morning, in person @ casting
> 
> and on my way to work I got a call from recreation services to schedule my interview, and it'll be during my lunch break on Friday.



YAY, there's still hope out there for recreation services! I have been waiting for the call to schedule the panel interview. I don't know how many out there are west coasters but the time difference sucks.


----------



## steamboat_will

islandears said:


> Facebook update: two people have gotten accepted Reproductive Biology and Travel Industry Creative Marketing internships....i dunno how many there r in each sector...and facebook people...if you r onthis thread and i just killed ur big news...I sincerely apologise



I guess I can always hope that there is more than one position...either that or I can move on.

Which Facebook group are you looking at?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

lauraebeth said:


> I am from Middle TN State Univ.
> 
> I work in a region for recreation, it's called sassagoula. it covers, Port Orleans, Old Key West, Saratoga Springs, and Downtown Disney. and there are different things to do at each resort sorta.
> 
> I've worked at port 3 times since i've been here, never worked @ DTD, and most of my shifts are @ SSR since that's where I'm statused. but I also am trained @ dock @ OKW, so once or twice a week i'm there.



I was a CP in Sassagoula!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love them, i went back this summer and worked as well!!!!! I too was recreation, but i was pulled to lifeguarding.  I have worked all over that region including DTD!  Do you not love it there?? I know I did!!!! I was just there visiting everyone!


----------



## graygables

lauraebeth said:


> Gray, Idk if you read my post earlier, but for the Merch MI I spoke with the lady today that is sending out e-mails/making calls and she hasn't recieved those resume's yet.(she is also the person that e-mail's for F&B)
> 
> so,  I have a F&B MI interview for monday morning, in person @ casting
> 
> and on my way to work I got a call from recreation services to schedule my interview, and it'll be during my lunch break on Friday.



I missed that post (darned Blackberry!)  Congratulations on your interviews, I'll be sending plenty of pixie dust your way!


----------



## JenJas87

Hey, I'm new here, but equally as frusterated as all of you!  I applied for Guest Relations, Convention Marketing in Public Relations, Travel Marketing in Communications, and most recently College Recruiting(on Tuesday).  I got an email from Travel saying I didnt get it, but I had a screening interview for the rest of them.  The screening interview was just about a month ago (this friday). I WANT TO KNOW
Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## islandears

steamboat_will said:


> I guess I can always hope that there is more than one position...either that or I can move on.
> 
> Which Facebook group are you looking at?



http://www.facebook.com/photos/?ref=sb#/group.php?gid=27150642540&ref=ts

i think theres probably more than one for each position


----------



## Rufio

lauraebeth said:


> Rufio & Islandears, what PI's are you waiting to hear from?



im waiting day and night for...

Manager for Operations
Manager for retail
Travel Marketing Creative Development - graphics 
Guest Relations

didnt you get a PI position recently?


----------



## Rufio

steamboat_will said:


> I too have also been reading these posts for a while now (started reading at pg 8) and have been feeling like many of you all here.
> 
> I applied to the Travel Industry Marketing Creative Development internship and have only been asked to fill out an online screening survey.
> 
> Have any of the graphic design people heard anything about this posting?
> 
> Any screening or real interviews?
> 
> Also, any idea where within the company this position would be? Is it possible that it would be with their in-house advertising group?



yes...i am trying for the same exact one as you.
just looked at your homepage, pretty groovy stuff- and nice job on the chicago poster that seems to be everywhere in that city!

anyways i have not heard anything besides me getting a pre-screening interview.

there is another girl on this post that is trying as well for this and i believe she has heard nothing as well.

i call a recruiter yesterday and they said give it two months max. so for me thats til may 13th. 

i am very nervous and needing neverland badly bro.

good luck!!
great to meet a fellow designer!!!


----------



## lauraebeth

MegaraRocks! said:


> I was a CP in Sassagoula!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love them, i went back this summer and worked as well!!!!! I too was recreation, but i was pulled to lifeguarding.  I have worked all over that region including DTD!  Do you not love it there?? I know I did!!!! I was just there visiting everyone!



no, I really don't like it. some of the people are great, and as it's gotten busier, its gotten better, but if this would've been my first CP, I prolly would not wanna come back and work for Disney full time or hold the company in such high regards. it's been a very disappointing internship



Rufio said:


> im waiting day and night for...
> 
> Manager for Operations
> Manager for retail
> Travel Marketing Creative Development - graphics
> Guest Relations
> 
> didnt you get a PI position recently?



no, i don't have one, i have 2 interviews though. one friday and one monday. and I'm hoping to get one for wednesday or thursday when the lady that recruits for merch MI's gets those resumes.


----------



## steamboat_will

Rufio said:


> yes...i am trying for the same exact one as you.
> just looked at your homepage, pretty groovy stuff- and nice job on the chicago poster that seems to be everywhere in that city!
> 
> anyways i have not heard anything besides me getting a pre-screening interview.
> 
> there is another girl on this post that is trying as well for this and i believe she has heard nothing as well.
> 
> i call a recruiter yesterday and they said give it two months max. so for me thats til may 13th.
> 
> i am very nervous and needing neverland badly bro.
> 
> good luck!!
> great to meet a fellow designer!!!




Thanks for the kind words! It seems our industry is about networking, networking networking so always good to hear someone else's thoughts.

Hopefully its a good sign that the position hasn't been removed from my workbench yet and maybe we all will hear something soon?

2 months for me is May 9th. Although I'd much rather have them just break it to me sooner than later if I didn't get it.

Best of luck to everyone and we have got to hear something soon!


----------



## bonbon

It's nearly 10 AM here on the East coast, anyone gotten any calls yet? 

Have another great day of Disney Shakes everyone!


----------



## tink8685

bonbon said:


> It's nearly 10 AM here on the East coast, anyone gotten any calls yet?
> 
> Have another great day of Disney Shakes everyone!



No calls here in MA...my disney shakes have turned into disney convulsions!


----------



## einahpets126

No calls here in RI either. I love Disney but I hate this process. Since Disney has that 2 month guideline for hearing back some people won't hear back until a month before they'd have to be in FL! That's just a tight timeframe for people- Disney should start this process earlier or something!


----------



## packwingfn

Where in RI you from? I'm from Cumberland

What PI did you apply for?

I applied for Animal Programs - Animal Technology

and about to apply for Ops Management

They should start the Internships in July/August


----------



## graygables

Woke up to a call from the 407 area code...it was the title agency for the DVC contract I'm selling. 

Urg.  I'm so exhausted right now, I really could use a booster shot of good news.


----------



## dopeyrunner

I have never loved someone calling me so early as I did today!! I got a phone call at 7:06 am PT (Pacific Time) so 10:06am DIST (Disney Time). The phone rang and I said Hello as best I could cause it woke me up from a dead sleep. It was Disney!!... So I composed myself the rest of the way so I could to sound chipper and awake, I was offered two interview times 10:30 or 1:30 I took that later. My brain does not function well at 7:30 in the morning. YAY!!!! This is for the Recreation Services Internship, I am not sure how many spots they have open for arcade and penny machine monitoring but I am excited. I gave up going back on tour this summer for them...

*"Shake,Shake,Shake,Shake Uh Shake It" *


----------



## einahpets126

packwingfn- I'm actually from CT, but I go to Bryant University in Smithfield- not far at are. 

Since they kept posting new PIs, I kept applying to them in stages, because the one's I were more interested in got posted after I'd already had apps in and interviews. 

At this point, I've had second round interviews for- Svcs for Gsts w/Disab., DVC Sales Asst, CP/ICP Ops, and Ticketing. More recently I applied for a couple mangagement ones with Front Office being my top choice of any of the positions

I know when the PIs start, I was just refering to the fact that I'd like to know if I'm getting an offer or not sooner than early/mid May, especially since some of the positions I applied to are from February. I just meant they should have decisions out sooner not that the internships needed to start sooner.


----------



## bonbon

Okay, I just left a voicemail for a Judy in Professional recruiting.  I talked with a guy who's name began with T (I have become horrible with names this year, I apologize to him) who transfered me to her voicemail because I told him my predicament of potentially not hearing about PIs until I'm already down in Disney for Summer Alumni and he said that *would* be an issue.  Hopefully, she can decipher my message (I was so clear to T, but I my words fell all over themselves on her voicemail lol) and let me know something soon.


----------



## bonbon

dopeyrunner said:


> I have never loved someone calling me so early as I did today!! I got a phone call at 7:06 am PT (Pacific Time) so 10:06am DIST (Disney Time). The phone rang and I said Hello as best I could cause it woke me up from a dead sleep. It was Disney!!... So I composed myself the rest of the way so I could to sound chipper and awake, I was offered two interview times 10:30 or 1:30 I took that later. My brain does not function well at 7:30 in the morning. YAY!!!! This is for the Recreation Services Internship, I am not sure how many spots they have open for arcade and penny machine monitoring but I am excited. I gave up going back on tour this summer for them...
> 
> *"Shake,Shake,Shake,Shake Uh Shake It" *



Congratulations! =D what day is your interview?  surely they didnt mean later today? lol


----------



## dopeyrunner

Oh, no it's tomorrow!!! Though if it was today I totally would have given away my golf tee time for it. 
The person that I spoke to was Patty with Recreation and she made it seem like it was very urgent that they needed to get interviews and decisions done with cause the internships start in June. I am paraphrasing the conversation.


----------



## wakyzachy

bonbon said:


> Okay, I just left a voicemail for a Judy in Professional recruiting.  I talked with a guy who's name began with T (I have become horrible with names this year, I apologize to him) who transfered me to her voicemail because I told him my predicament of potentially not hearing about PIs until I'm already down in Disney for Summer Alumni and he said that *would* be an issue.  Hopefully, she can decipher my message (I was so clear to T, but I my words fell all over themselves on her voicemail lol) and let me know something soon.



Let me know when you get a call back as I too left a voice mail for Judy its been 3 days all ready.


----------



## graygables

bonbon said:


> Okay, I just left a voicemail for a Judy in Professional recruiting.  I talked with a guy who's name began with T (I have become horrible with names this year, I apologize to him) who transfered me to her voicemail because I told him my predicament of potentially not hearing about PIs until I'm already down in Disney for Summer Alumni and he said that *would* be an issue.  Hopefully, she can decipher my message (I was so clear to T, but I my words fell all over themselves on her voicemail lol) and let me know something soon.



I don't know if it helps any, but I spoke with someone in the CP office and was told that if I've already started my extension (5/17) and find out AFTER that about a PI, that I would simply transfer over, since it would be under the same type of contract.  I'm already living offsite, so it's not that big a deal, but she said if I were living onsite, it's no biggie, either.


----------



## bonbon

wakyzachy said:


> Let me know when you get a call back as I too left a voice mail for Judy its been 3 days all ready.



Three days? Hmm...maybe she's on vacation.  or processing our PI acceptances. either way, I hope to hear back soon.

Thought: would contacting my recruiter (I am a campus rep) help with answering my question?  He may have the answer...he may not.


----------



## dms25

For those of you in Animal Programs, I found this out from my recruiter:  "The professional recruitment team told me they should be complete with the offers for Animal Programs by this week."  Hopefully we will all hear something one way or another soon!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PennState24

nevermind


----------



## islandears

dms25 said:


> For those of you in Animal Programs, I found this out from my recruiter:  "The professional recruitment team told me they should be complete with the offers for Animal Programs by this week."  Hopefully we will all hear something one way or another soon!  Good luck to everyone!




gah!!.....its thursday! :S


----------



## packwingfn

Steph, I attend Rhode Island College so thats pretty cool you attend Bryant. I'm not too far from there. 

As far as the Animal Programs Internships, I've only had a screening interview for mine and they said they would contact me if they wanted a 2nd interview. Today marks 2 weeks since my first interview. Should I be worried that they didnt contact me yet for a 2nd interview?
or Perhaps the lady was mistaken and there is no need for a 2nd interview?

I should be submitting my resume for Ops Management today!


----------



## dkmulder

I finally gave in and called - the Disney convulsions were beginning to tear me apart.  As I have not had even a screening interview yet, I thought maybe I was being silly for still hoping so much when others already have a few interviews under their belt.  I talked with a wonderful casting cast member who works in professional recruitment, she asked for my social security number and told me I was still being considered!!!!  I am soooo excited now, I am literally shaking


----------



## dms25

islandears said:


> gah!!.....its thursday! :S



I know! My recruiter just told me that today. Let's hope that at the very latest we will hear something by next Friday!


----------



## wakyzachy

dms25 said:


> I know! My recruiter just told me that today. Let's hope that at the very latest we will hear something by next Friday!



How did you guys get recruiters? Did you get them threw your college?


----------



## dms25

wakyzachy said:


> How did you guys get recruiters? Did you get them threw your college?



The way I understand it, each college is assigned a recruiter. I didn't know who mine was either. I searched on my school website to find her and her email. So far, she has been somewhat helpful.


----------



## packwingfn

My school hadn't even heard of the CP till I did it. So I dont even think I have a recruiter for my school.


----------



## lea509

so this morning I got called to schedule an ops interview on mon/tues for management pi...the thing is, I never applied! (smile) keep your hopes up since they clearly are working in unique ways!


----------



## dopeyrunner

So I am guessing that the departments are going to try and get everything done in the next two weeks as far as interviews and hiring goes. It just seems like its going to be like last minute cause were two months out from June which is the date that the internships start. And i need a week just to drive out there.. i've done it in three days but I didn't get to stop anywhere cool.


----------



## islandears

sigh.......another 5pm


----------



## Rufio

email from the pixie disney walt walle whatever gods.

2nd interview for RETAIL MANAGEMENT!!!


now comes my disney shake climax...near convulsions like previously stated...
preparing will be my passion. boooya!

shout out the LauraBeth....saw her on my email! 
woot to the tenth degree!!

good luck to all. im serious when i say i want all of you to get a internship.


----------



## can84

Rufio said:


> email from the pixie disney walt walle whatever gods.
> 
> 2nd interview for RETAIL MANAGEMENT!!!
> 
> 
> now comes my disney shake climax...near convulsions like previously stated...
> preparing will be my passion. boooya!
> 
> shout out the LauraBeth....saw her on my email!
> woot to the tenth degree!!
> 
> good luck to all. im serious when i say i want all of you to get a internship.



That's great--congratulations  And congrats to everyone who has been called for interviews--best of luck to everyone!


----------



## kristilovesdw

Rufio said:


> email from the pixie disney walt walle whatever gods.
> 
> 2nd interview for RETAIL MANAGEMENT!!!
> 
> 
> now comes my disney shake climax...near convulsions like previously stated...
> preparing will be my passion. boooya!
> 
> shout out the LauraBeth....saw her on my email!
> woot to the tenth degree!!
> 
> good luck to all. im serious when i say i want all of you to get a internship.



YAY! Congrats!! Sending good luck your way


----------



## lauraebeth

woot woot, hoorah!!!

i'll be scheduling that as soon as she calls me back! woot woot!! 

  

and Rufio, it only looks like 11 are being interviewed! seems like good chances to me!


----------



## AndyCP

Rufio/lauraebeth... when did you apply for the management PIs? Sunday?


----------



## lauraebeth

AndyCP said:


> Rufio/lauraebeth... when did you apply for the management PIs? Sunday?



Monday for me.


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

I just applied for Ops management this morning due to a lot of encouragement from family and past managers. Eek/Yay! 

And still waiting to hear back from the other 3 I applied for back in March.

Congrats to Rufio and Lauraebeth on 2nd interviews!

Let's hope we all hear something soon!


----------



## tink8685

Congrats Rufio and lauraebeth! Can you pass some of this good luck onto the rest of us? 

Sending good luck and pixie dust to everyone else who is still waiting to hear! Let's hope it's soon!


----------



## dopeyrunner

Laurabeth what time is your rec interview tomorrow?


----------



## lauraebeth

dopeyrunner said:


> Laurabeth what time is your rec interview tomorrow?



sometime between 11am-noon, they're gonna call me.


----------



## packwingfn

I will be sending my resume for Ops Management tomorrow. I know it's by the deadline but should I worry that it may be too late considering some people on here are already have interviews?


----------



## DwightKSchrute

Rufio said:


> email from the pixie disney walt walle whatever gods.
> 
> 2nd interview for RETAIL MANAGEMENT!!!
> 
> 
> now comes my disney shake climax...near convulsions like previously stated...
> preparing will be my passion. boooya!
> 
> shout out the LauraBeth....saw her on my email!
> woot to the tenth degree!!
> 
> good luck to all. im serious when i say i want all of you to get a internship.



That's awesome, man!!!!!!!!

And Laura!

Best of luck of luck to you both


----------



## dopeyrunner

Cool, mine is in the afternoon. We'll afternoon there anyways.I am skipping going out tonight so I will be alert and my brain functioning for tomorrow morning... I haven't been up that early in a couple of weeks. 

Good Luck to everyone on there interviews!!!!!! I am sending out good vibes even to my competition


----------



## graygables

Laura, I forgot...did you have a retail mgmt interview last semester?  If so, did you get the call a few weeks ago about whether you are still interested?  I'm trying to not get overly nervous (yeah, right) b/c I didn't get an email for an interview.  

Also, last semester, the email I got for retail went out in batches with anywhere from 7-12 people in each.  Don't know if that's the case this time around...


----------



## lauraebeth

graygables said:


> Laura, I forgot...did you have a retail mgmt interview last semester?  If so, did you get the call a few weeks ago about whether you are still interested?  I'm trying to not get overly nervous (yeah, right) b/c I didn't get an email for an interview.
> 
> Also, last semester, the email I got for retail went out in batches with anywhere from 7-12 people in each.  Don't know if that's the case this time around...



no, I had to do a internship this semester that related to my major of recreation. so I just applied for Y.E.S. so no, i didn't get a call. 

and they made a boo boo and accidentally listed the e-mails of who got it, and there were 11. 

this time around, i can do anything i want. so i'm going big! haha, i applied for 8 total. I think of them all, merchandise is the one i have the most experience in, and recreation is what my friggin degree is in.


----------



## graygables

lauraebeth said:


> this time around, i can do anything i want. so i'm going big! haha, i applied for 8 total. I think of them all, merchandise is the one i have the most experience in, and recreation is what my friggin degree is in.



You GO FOR IT!  Nothin' wrong with that, girl!  I'll be sending interview pixies all around!


----------



## Rufio

AndyCP said:


> Rufio/lauraebeth... when did you apply for the management PIs? Sunday?



i think it was very late saturday night.
so im guessing you applied as well? email for you?


----------



## Rufio

lauraebeth said:


> woot woot, hoorah!!!
> 
> i'll be scheduling that as soon as she calls me back! woot woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> and Rufio, it only looks like 11 are being interviewed! seems like good chances to me!



were you the one that said they are hiring 11? or am i getting it mixed up with another department? 

tell me all your thoughts on our chances....

and ps:::i sent the lady an email/ phone message too cause i had gotten outta class at 3 so they were probably gone since it was 6 Disney time


----------



## AndyCP

Rufio said:


> i think it was very late saturday night.
> so im guessing you applied as well? email for you?



I applied for ops and front office management. From what I heard (and from the sounds of some posts on here) is unlike the usual management intern process of hiring which drags on they want to do this fast with them aiming for second-round interviews next week. I applied Tuesday night and haven't heard anything though.


----------



## amy85

Congrats to all those that have an interview nest week!!!!!!!  Hopefully everyone will hear good news within the next week!!!

I was wondering if anyone had given any thought to where they are planning on living during their intern.  They asked if i wanted disney housing, and i sd no, just b/c i cant justify living in cp housing and following all those rules sharing a rm, and having to pay 125 a week.  In the past facebook groups ive been looking at what past ppl have sd and it looks like coral key is a good option.  idk i was just seeing what everyone else was thinking of doing?


----------



## Validee

Coral Cay sounds like the best option to me, honestly.  It's close by, has four bedrooms, comes fully furnished with appliances, and it's $425 a month with all utilities except cable and internet covered.  That's where I plan to stay.


----------



## Rufio

amy85 said:


> Congrats to all those that have an interview nest week!!!!!!!  Hopefully everyone will hear good news within the next week!!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had given any thought to where they are planning on living during their intern.



im going to have to check the coral out...but i should wait to not jinx myself...and i think dwightstrute know alot about housing...i will check my PMs. he told me mucho but the housing...if i remember correctly...


----------



## Rufio

ok this is my last bloody post for the night but...

im just wondering if anyone else out there is getting an interview for the retail management? 

and or....if any others have had an interview surrounding any management PI, and finally what are the questions, or how do they approach the interview?

situational questions?
certain goals, dreams, wishes....dream a dream....wishes (sorry carried away)

shake shake shake shake uh uh uh shake it.


----------



## amy85

Hey rufio, i had an interview yesterday for the rooms and related pi, and while it didn't go well i think i can remember some of the ?'s

-they asked what diversity means to you
-talk about a challenge you had to overcome this past year
-how do u relate to gsts.
-what if you had 2 tasks with the same deadline, how would u prioritize 
-what does management mean to you
-and then there were some situational questions.

i think thats about it good luck  i actually sent an email to the ppl i interviewed with to thank them and get feedback...i know that i didn't do well but i would like to hear what they say so i can do better in the future...
GOOD LUCK


----------



## graygables

Validee said:


> Coral Cay sounds like the best option to me, honestly.  It's close by, has four bedrooms, comes fully furnished with appliances, and it's $425 a month with all utilities except cable and internet covered.  That's where I plan to stay.



If you can find some roomies, Fiesta Key is very nice.  Gated, off the beaten path, beautiful pool, tennis courts.  They have a 4 BR/3.5 BA that goes for around $1150/mo plus utilities.


----------



## amy85

Validee said:


> Coral Cay sounds like the best option to me, honestly.  It's close by, has four bedrooms, comes fully furnished with appliances, and it's $425 a month with all utilities except cable and internet covered.  That's where I plan to stay.



--validee where did you find that information from?? i've been looking all over trying to find rates and prices

--graygables ya i heard fiesta key is really nice too...the only issue is roomies i think i may be able to come up w/ 2 others....do you know if fiesta key has 3 bedrooms?? are they furnished as well??  also do u know if either of them allow pets?
Thanks


----------



## graygables

amy85 said:


> --validee where did you find that information from?? i've been looking all over trying to find rates and prices
> 
> --graygables ya i heard fiesta key is really nice too...the only issue is roomies i think i may be able to come up w/ 2 others....do you know if fiesta key has 3 bedrooms?? are they furnished as well??  also do u know if either of them allow pets?
> Thanks



yes, there are 3 bedrooms, most are furnished and it depends on the owner about pets.


----------



## amy85

Thanks Graygables....do u live there now?  Do you know how i can find out the information online or do i just have to call?  Every time i try and look online i can just find info about renting it for the week.  thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## dopeyrunner

You know I haven't even thought that far ahead about the whole housing situation.. Does anyone know when we would have to tell them that yes/no about housing. 
While ya the rules are restrictive I don't want to be stuck with a year housing lease.


----------



## amy85

dopeyrunner- They asked me when they extended me the offer.. I had to let them know right away.  If i wasn't planning on moving down there for good then i would be considering disney housing....It isn't even so much the rules and sharing my room, it's more the fact that i stayed at patterson last summer and pd 80 a week, and now i would have to pay 125....im not sure its worth that....but then again if i was going down for only 6 months i would def consider that


----------



## graygables

amy85 said:


> Thanks Graygables....do u live there now?  Do you know how i can find out the information online or do i just have to call?  Every time i try and look online i can just find info about renting it for the week.  thanks again for all your help!!!



Here's one: http://orlando.craigslist.org/apa/1124946117.html


----------



## dopeyrunner

WOW they raised the rent to that much.. I might be looking on craigslist for a temporary place or asking a friend if I could share his room.LOL. 
I wonder what made them raise it that much. I remember when I paid like 68 back in the day.


----------



## graygables

dopeyrunner said:


> WOW they raised the rent to that much.. I might be looking on craigslist for a temporary place or asking a friend if I could share his room.LOL.
> I wonder what made them raise it that much. I remember when I paid like 68 back in the day.



The PIs pay more b/c they make more. FYI, Management Interns CANNOT live in Disney housing, so if you are offered a mgmt role, they will give you 2 weeks of housing to find your own.  My theory about the cost for the CPs is that they are trying to keep it commensurate with the economy.  My DDs had about as much to "spare" after rent/groceries as the CPs do now, but we get paid more than my DDs did.

It might be a good idea to set up a post over on the Facebook group about looking for roommates for those who start getting accepted, then scope out Craig's List for townhouses.  A LOT of the townhouse communities are fully furnished w/ owners who are willing to do a 7mo lease.


----------



## amy85

wow i have spent days looking on craigslist!!! I'm not sure how i missed that one!!  I looked it up on google maps and it looks like fiesta key is a long way off 192. Thank you so much for your help I really really really appreciate it!


----------



## Validee

amy85 said:


> --validee where did you find that information from?? i've been looking all over trying to find rates and prices


From talking to a girl on facebook that lives there.

"I am currently an intern here at Disney. And I have lived in Coral Cay for 6 months and it's been AMAZING! Coral Cay is a great place to live while on your CP or Professional internship program here in Orlando! Coral Cay is a vacation home community. The townhomes are luxurious located just 10 minutes from Disney World and DIsney corporate offices. These are four bedroom townhomes and the rooms are rented out separately. Just bring yourself and some clothes and you are SET! This town home is already furnished with everything you need down to shower curtains, dishes, forks, pans, cooking utensils, you name it it's THERE! ALso you have a private hot tub in your very on porch! All utilities are included except for internet and cable. WATER ELECTRICITY AND RENT ALL are included in your rent which is only $425 a person!"

Hope that helps.

I'm still trying to find other places, but it seems like the best deal so far.


----------



## chared at disney

Validee said:


> Coral Cay sounds like the best option to me, honestly.  It's close by, has four bedrooms, comes fully furnished with appliances, and it's $425 a month with all utilities except cable and internet covered.  That's where I plan to stay.



Hey,
Just a word of advice I wouldn't recommend staying at Coray Cay Resort. I was a PI from June 2008-January 2009 and I stayed there with three other guys. We ended up signing out of the place early. They never made us sign a lease so we technically didn't live there, which in itself is a little sketchy. Our issue was the management (specifically Jeanette) told us that we had to pay for electric. Some of the utilities were not included and there was an issue at the beginning of our stay where we had to put the cable and wireless into our own name because the agreement went up between the resort and Brighthouse. Back to the utilities, we never put the electric into our name because she never said anything about it at all. There was one month where we paid but then 3 months after that (November) she comes up to us with 3 envelopes (bills) for the utilities and she says "oh yea here you go!" It was over 1000 dollars out of no where. WHAT HAPPENED?! she said to us we should have put it in our name but we were led to believe that they were taking care of it. Jeanette had a special bond with one of my roommates so she gave us a "deal" if you say. I had an issue receiving my deposit back from them. I had to return to Ohio after my internship and I gave them about a month and a half before I contacted them about my deposit. It took me about a month to finally get in contact with Jeanette. There was always an excuse that the secretary gave like "shes out to lunch, shes off today, shes not in the office right now etc." After constant aggravation and asking my old roommate to physically go there to talk to her I finally received my deposit. This was about 3 months after I had left. They tell you one thing but whatever ends up happening is completely opposite. If you want to live there make sure you sign a lease and make sure all the bills are in your name.


----------



## lauraebeth

Rufio said:


> were you the one that said they are hiring 11? or am i getting it mixed up with another department?
> 
> tell me all your thoughts on our chances....
> 
> and ps:::i sent the lady an email/ phone message too cause i had gotten outta class at 3 so they were probably gone since it was 6 Disney time



nope, I just said that there are 11 names in the e-mail. 

about coral cay. I live here now as a CP, it's really not that bad, but I did move into an apartment that was already set up with 2 people in it. 

we pay $386.25 a month each, and then pay our own cable/internet/phone, which comes out to be $425/month. 

I personally haven't had any problems with janette, and honestly, I would think it'd be cheaper to pay your own utilities unless you really use a crap ton of water & electric. . .it's a lower price per month I think if you do pay them. 

also, a catch. we've had our power AND water(they are together) cut off like 3 times while we've been here. and I think it has to do with coral cay not paying the bill. so if you pay your own bill every month, i would assume that wouldn't happen. 

as far as pets go, if you rent from coral cay, none allowed, if you rent from a private owner and they say it's ok, you're fine. lemme know if you guys have any other questions about coral cay.

Idk what'll happen with my roomies come june/july, because of what their positions are, but i would plan on staying in coral cay anyway, just because I don't wanna deal with furniture. . .


----------



## dopeyrunner

So pretty much it's $25 less a month if you get the most rooms and pay only $125 a week, but you have to deal with some issues regarding utilities etc.  I guess I would be onthe fence regarding the living situation. Cause I don't know about past January where I would be and I don't mind the rules there liveable.


----------



## Validee

Thanks for letting me know. What do you think WOULD be a good place to stay, then?  I don't really care about pets.

The girl I talked to on facebook said she rents from somebody who owns four homes on Coral Cay that he leases specifically to Disney Interns.  So maybe it's different?


----------



## einahpets126

AndyCP said:


> I applied for ops and front office management. From what I heard (and from the sounds of some posts on here) is unlike the usual management intern process of hiring which drags on they want to do this fast with them aiming for second-round interviews next week. I applied Tuesday night and haven't heard anything though.



I also applied for the front office position too and I haven't heard anything back either. I had a second interview for this position in the fall, and the interview process was really quick.


----------



## wakyzachy

So I called Disney today and asked about the status of my application again this week. They keep on telling me the same thing its still in review its still in review. I am waiting on Disney. I have jobs lined up for the summer and fall, but I have not accepted them yet because I am once again waiting on Disney. I LOVE the mouse, but he is starting to drive me nuts. I would love to have at least a pending or rejection letter or something to stop these shakes. Oh and its been over a month since I put in my application. I know they must have thousands of applications but they need to have better status updates.


----------



## lea509

chared at disney said:


> Hey,
> Just a word of advice I wouldn't recommend staying at Coray Cay Resort. I was a PI from June 2008-January 2009 and I stayed there with three other guys. We ended up signing out of the place early. They never made us sign a lease so we technically didn't live there, which in itself is a little sketchy. Our issue was the management (specifically Jeanette) told us that we had to pay for electric. Some of the utilities were not included and there was an issue at the beginning of our stay where we had to put the cable and wireless into our own name because the agreement went up between the resort and Brighthouse. Back to the utilities, we never put the electric into our name because she never said anything about it at all. There was one month where we paid but then 3 months after that (November) she comes up to us with 3 envelopes (bills) for the utilities and she says "oh yea here you go!" It was over 1000 dollars out of no where. WHAT HAPPENED?! she said to us we should have put it in our name but we were led to believe that they were taking care of it. Jeanette had a special bond with one of my roommates so she gave us a "deal" if you say. I had an issue receiving my deposit back from them. I had to return to Ohio after my internship and I gave them about a month and a half before I contacted them about my deposit. It took me about a month to finally get in contact with Jeanette. There was always an excuse that the secretary gave like "shes out to lunch, shes off today, shes not in the office right now etc." After constant aggravation and asking my old roommate to physically go there to talk to her I finally received my deposit. This was about 3 months after I had left. They tell you one thing but whatever ends up happening is completely opposite. If you want to live there make sure you sign a lease and make sure all the bills are in your name.



Totally agree! I lived there Jan-June and management takes forever to get stuff done! It's nice, but it depends on your needs...

ps who is interviewing for ops management?


----------



## islandears

hi everyone! nothing to report here jus checking in


----------



## brad_vandyke12

Hey Everyone! I applied for 3 PI's and am still waiting to hear back from Disney. Hopefully soon!! I also have a Management Interview for Rooms Division. Has anyone had an interview in this area before or a management interview elsewhere? What types of questions were you asked?


----------



## DwightKSchrute

chared at disney said:


> Hey,
> Just a word of advice I wouldn't recommend staying at Coray Cay Resort. I was a PI from June 2008-January 2009 and I stayed there with three other guys.





lea509 said:


> Totally agree! I lived there Jan-June and management takes forever to get stuff done! It's nice, but it depends on your needs...



And I echo these sentiments.  I lived there from June 08 - January 09 as well.  There are many different realtors who own homes in Coral Cay - the realty company we rented through was awful!  In addition to a subpar realty company, we had countless problems with our cable and internet.  And water (the water was in our name and we paid the bill, but it still got shut off "accidentally").  Living there stressed me out.  The security was a joke too.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Hey Everyone,

Just got done with the interview for Recreation Services.. Like just hung up the phone. I think it went well of course I wish I could have done face to face but whatever. 
Some of the questions they asked...
What challenge have I had in the past (business or school) and what process did I do to overcome it. 
A project decision that I have made that was a mistake and what or how did a deal with it
How do I work with and deal with people that learn at various levels 
How did I presuade others to do something different
and How do I deal with feedback from people.
If I was choosen could I take or deal with not being at school for 6 months or longer? Yes, I have two semesters and they are all online classes so I wouldn't miss a beat. 
Questions I asked 
Hours? M-F from 9-5
Location? Blizzard Beach office outside of Bob's cubicle
Expecations for there interns? Self starter someone who can follow-up and deal with three high maintance managers. Be able to get involved with coin operations, pools, children activities and labor. 
When would I hear back? End of next week or early the following they are doing interviews up till the middle of next week.


----------



## islandears

brad_vandyke12 said:


> Hey Everyone! I applied for 3 PI's and am still waiting to hear back from Disney. Hopefully soon!! I also have a Management Interview for Rooms Division. Has anyone had an interview in this area before or a management interview elsewhere? What types of questions were you asked?



Rooms Division? is that in FL?


----------



## kristilovesdw

chared at disney said:


> Hey,
> Just a word of advice I wouldn't recommend staying at Coray Cay Resort. I was a PI from June 2008-January 2009 and I stayed there with three other guys. We ended up signing out of the place early. They never made us sign a lease so we technically didn't live there, which in itself is a little sketchy. Our issue was the management (specifically Jeanette) told us that we had to pay for electric. Some of the utilities were not included and there was an issue at the beginning of our stay where we had to put the cable and wireless into our own name because the agreement went up between the resort and Brighthouse. Back to the utilities, we never put the electric into our name because she never said anything about it at all. There was one month where we paid but then 3 months after that (November) she comes up to us with 3 envelopes (bills) for the utilities and she says "oh yea here you go!" It was over 1000 dollars out of no where. WHAT HAPPENED?! she said to us we should have put it in our name but we were led to believe that they were taking care of it. Jeanette had a special bond with one of my roommates so she gave us a "deal" if you say. I had an issue receiving my deposit back from them. I had to return to Ohio after my internship and I gave them about a month and a half before I contacted them about my deposit. It took me about a month to finally get in contact with Jeanette. There was always an excuse that the secretary gave like "shes out to lunch, shes off today, shes not in the office right now etc." After constant aggravation and asking my old roommate to physically go there to talk to her I finally received my deposit. This was about 3 months after I had left. They tell you one thing but whatever ends up happening is completely opposite. If you want to live there make sure you sign a lease and make sure all the bills are in your name.





lea509 said:


> Totally agree! I lived there Jan-June and management takes forever to get stuff done! It's nice, but it depends on your needs...





DwightKSchrute said:


> And I echo these sentiments.  I lived there from June 08 - January 09 as well.  There are many different realtors who own homes in Coral Cay - the realty company we rented through was awful!  In addition to a subpar realty company, we had countless problems with our cable and internet.  And water (the water was in our name and we paid the bill, but it still got shut off "accidentally").  Living there stressed me out.  The security was a joke too.



So where would you guys suggest/recommend staying? I'm not familiar with the Disney area at all so any help would be greatly appreciated!

Also another day has gone by without a call from Disney... it's times like this when I hate the weekends  And anyone, anyone out there... applied for the Costuming PI's? I feel so alone haha!


----------



## packwingfn

lea509 said:


> Totally agree! I lived there Jan-June and management takes forever to get stuff done! It's nice, but it depends on your needs...
> 
> ps who is interviewing for ops management?



I just submitted my resume for Ops Management today!


----------



## Aiden

I just have a quick question--You can apply for as many professional internships as you want, right? I mean, there is no limit?


----------



## dkmulder

Aiden said:


> I just have a quick question--You can apply for as many professional internships as you want, right? I mean, there is no limit?



They recommend 3, but that is just a suggestion.  There really isn't a limit.  It is especially hard as not all of the internships are posted at the same time.  Don't feel bad or think your chances are reduced by applying for more; most people apply for more than three.


----------



## islandears

kristilovesdw said:


> And anyone, anyone out there... applied for the Costuming PI's? I feel so alone haha!



LOL .....less competition= silver lining?


----------



## bonbon

Just applied for 3 more Internships: Ops, College Recruiting, and College Education Program Coordinator.  Crossing my fingers that I'll hear something soon!!  lol Ive been pouncing on my phone all day!


----------



## dkmulder

islandears said:


> LOL .....less competition= silver lining?



Great way to look at it!  And here I was wanting to hear from others who applied for the same as me; how silly was I.  Maybe I'm the only one and they are just waiting to let me know the great news becuase they think patience is an important virtue in a PI

Update:  Guess I'm not the only one anymore, I applied for College ED Coordinator and Recruiting too Bonbon!


----------



## kristilovesdw

islandears said:


> LOL .....less competition= silver lining?





dkmulder said:


> Great way to look at it!  And here I was wanting to hear from others who applied for the same as me; how silly was I.  Maybe I'm the only one and they are just waiting to let me know the great news becuase they think patience is an important virtue in a PI



Haha oh believe me, I'm hoping that! But I wonder though if not alot of applicants apply, would the PI's be done away with this semester... I also would like to hear from past and/or present PI's that could share some info, just doesn't seem to be a popular area on here


----------



## dkmulder

kristilovesdw said:


> Haha oh believe me, I'm hoping that! But I wonder though if not alot of applicants apply, would the PI's be done away with this semester... I also would like to hear from past and/or present PI's that could share some info, just doesn't seem to be a popular area on here



Personally, as much as I'd like to think we are the only ones, I'm certain there are hundreds, or even thousands, who for some ungodly reason have not made their way onto these boards but have applied.


----------



## kristilovesdw

dkmulder said:


> Personally, as much as I'd like to think we are the only ones, I'm certain there are hundreds, or even thousands, who for some ungodly reason have not made their way onto these boards but have applied.



True, true! Paid internships are few and far between and I can't imagine a better company to work for (personally speaking, that is) so it wouldn't surprise me in the least to know that thousands upon thousands of people probably apply to these PI's. I'm sure that's why the decision progress is so long, there's just so many applicants to go through.


----------



## dopeyrunner

kristilovesdw said:


> Haha oh believe me, I'm hoping that! But I wonder though if not alot of applicants apply, would the PI's be done away with this semester... I also would like to hear from past and/or present PI's that could share some info, just doesn't seem to be a popular area on here




I only know of one other person on this board that applied for the recreation services intern, but on the phone they said they had a few more interviews to do. So there are others out there, they just aren't on the boards.

Hey lauraebeth how did your interview/s go?


----------



## Rufio

lauraebeth said:


> about coral cay. . . .



aww great experience info.
thanks...and i am oh so nervous. just recieved my sched for the interview...
8:30am on Wednesday

what about you??

good luck pixie dust power dudet!

and the shake goes on


----------



## DwightKSchrute

bonbon said:


> Just applied for 3 more Internships: Ops, College Recruiting, and College Education Program Coordinator.  Crossing my fingers that I'll hear something soon!!  lol Ive been pouncing on my phone all day!





dkmulder said:


> Great way to look at it!  And here I was wanting to hear from others who applied for the same as me; how silly was I.  Maybe I'm the only one and they are just waiting to let me know the great news becuase they think patience is an important virtue in a PI
> 
> Update:  Guess I'm not the only one anymore, I applied for College ED Coordinator and Recruiting too Bonbon!



Best of luck to you both!

College Recruiting is amazing!


----------



## Rufio

wakyzachy said:


> I would love to have at least a pending or rejection letter or something to stop these shakes. Oh and its been over a month since I put in my application. I know they must have thousands of applications but they need to have better status updates.



haha! dito man!! thank god i got something for retail management....but i really want to know about the travel marketing creative etc etc.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

kristilovesdw said:


> So where would you guys suggest/recommend staying? I'm not familiar with the Disney area at all so any help would be greatly appreciated!



If you're looking for fully-furnished, I would suggest the Villas at Seven Dwarfs Lane.  It is literally right down the road from Coral Cay.

If you're cool with unfurnished, check out Mirabella or Camden World Gateway.  Both are close to property and pretty nice!


----------



## Rufio

DwightKSchrute said:


> If you're looking for fully-furnished, I would suggest the Villas at Seven Dwarfs Lane.  It is literally right down the road from Coral Cay.
> 
> If you're cool with unfurnished, check out Mirabella or Camden World Gateway.  Both are close to property and pretty nice!



is this the place?

http://www.7dwarfsvillas.com/

looks pretty snazzy


----------



## DwightKSchrute

Rufio said:


> is this the place?
> 
> http://www.7dwarfsvillas.com/
> 
> looks pretty snazzy



It looks like it, haha.

There are two websites it looks like: http://www.sevendwarfslane.com/ is the other.

It can be rented like Coral Cay.  You'd have to find a realtor online who is renting short-term.


----------



## taeclarke

First I want to say congratulations to all of you who have gotten interviews. Rufio, I'm so excited for you,, good luck and pixie dust come time for your interview. I'm happy that so many of our fellow board members are having some luck getting through.

That being said, I'm beginning to get very discouraged. I saw on this thread and one the Facebook group that a number of people have gotten interviews and even gotten accepted for some of the positions I've applied for, including DVC Sales and Guest Relations. Meanwhile, I still haven't gotten a screening interview and another weekend is here with no news. This is so depressing...

I also got a call from a recruiter in Florida who saw my resume on career builder, and of course I got super excited because I thought it was the mouse calling. No such luck. And as it turns out the recruiter quickly changed her tune when she realized I did not live in Florida and would not be able to do an in person interview.

This really sucks and I hope I hear something next week. I think I'm finally going to break done and call the job hotline to make sure I'm still in the running.

Good luck to all of you who have been accepted, hopefully I can join the convo on housing choices soon...


----------



## einahpets126

I got an offer and accepted a position for the Front Office Management Internship today!!! I interviewed for it last season when they ended up cancelling the position, so I didn't have to interview again! I'm so excited!

Best of luck to all those with interviews coming up!


----------



## DisSisters

Congratulations Steph!


----------



## brad_vandyke12

yes that is Front office and housekeeping management


----------



## brad_vandyke12

einahpets126 said:


> I got an offer and accepted a position for the Front Office Management Internship today!!! I interviewed for it last season when they ended up cancelling the position, so I didn't have to interview again! I'm so excited!
> 
> Best of luck to all those with interviews coming up!



Do you remember what they asked you in your interview for front office?


----------



## dkmulder

taeclarke said:


> This really sucks and I hope I hear something next week. I think I'm finally going to break done and call the job hotline to make sure I'm still in the running.
> 
> Good luck to all of you who have been accepted, hopefully I can join the convo on housing choices soon...



Do it, call them.  I am right there in the same boat as you and was feeling pretty depressed myself (not even a screening interview, I swear I'd be perfect for the job).  But, I had always thought that I would not call because I'm sure they're busy, blah blah blah.  But then I was thinking, this is my dream, people always say you can achieve your dreams, you just have to do something about it.  Then I would think, I did do something about it, I applied, what else can I do until they call me and let me show them who I am and why they need me?  That's when I realized, I just need to call, at least then I'm doing something.  Even if the departments I want to be a part of never know of the call, I called.

The cast member who talked to me was very nice and helpfull.  I explained that I was just really nervous as I know several have already had a few interviews and I hadn't even had a screening interview.  If I'm out of the running, I would just like to know already so I can move on with my life and stop pushing my hopes up farther and farther (Afterall, it does say on the website, as they recieve numerous apps, not everyone will be contacted). She asked for my ss # and, after doing a bit of checking, told me I was still being considered.  I'm sure all she did was look at my workbench to see if the jobs were still there (which they all still are), but it still made me feel assured to hear it from someone in professional recruiting.


----------



## einahpets126

DisSisters said:


> Congratulations Steph!



Thank You!!

brad_vandyke12- I don't remember the questions exactly- but someone did post the questions they were asked and I do remember being asked those, including what does diversity mean to you and how do you relate to guests. Most are behavioral questions. Good luck with your interview!


----------



## dkmulder

Alright, so I am trying to understand the machine that is Disney (it can not be done, but anywho).  It absolutely drives me insane that I have not had a screening interview, even though they claim it is not always necesary- but I haven't heard anything even though they say I am still in the running.  I know I meet all the requirements for everything I applied for (although a couple of them had the desired qualification of being bilingual, which I am not fully). So I was just wondering, if some of you do not mind sharing, what kind of experience do you have?  I think my resume is pretty good, although it certainly is geared towards education as that is my major and I am a substitute teacher.  But those of you who are getting interviews and offers, do you have extensive experience, or just the cp, college major and maybe one other job that relates?  How did you show that you are qualified on your resume?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  As I said before, I know I qualify, I'm just trying to see if maybe I'm doing something wrong.  Thanks all!


----------



## dopeyrunner

Did you add a cover letter even though it was optional, and I think someone posted earlier that they are hardly read. I would always advised creating a template cover letter and then add to it to cater for the job your applying for. 
Also what does your resume look like? You may want someone to look it over when there are thousand of applications you want to make sure you put your best foot forward with your resume. That does mean you may have to change it to make it tailored the role. 
But you know I have no idea why certain people are getting picked over others. 


"Shake,Shake,Shake uh Shake It!! Though not to bad anymore got the panel interview done"


----------



## dkmulder

dopeyrunner said:


> Did you add a cover letter even though it was optional, and I think someone posted earlier that they are hardly read. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yup, I am the one who complained when I heard they may not read cover letters, because that is really where I think I can set myself apart.  I believe my resumes are quite good; I've been to agencies before and they say they look good.  I also taylor each resume for the position, making certain I highlight the qualifications per the role.
> 
> What really gets me though, I have had two interviews in the past where I did not get the job, and in both cases when I asked why I didn't get it, they both said it was because they could tell I would leave them for Disney.  One employer said that I was their favorite for the position, but (as Disney is on my resume) my eyes would light up when we would talk about Disney and she said she knew that was where I would go and they were looking for someone for the long haul.  The other one was the same; they thought I would not stay with them for years to come because of the passion I showed for working for Disney.  Hmm.  Everyone else sees it, why can't they


----------



## dopeyrunner

1. Where in Michigan are you from?
2. The reality of the situation is we are not baby boomers, we are gen x'er, y'ers or Millennials and there is no such thing as work place loyatly anymore. Some may disagree but on average we are always looking for the next great thing. So the employers that you spoke to just gave you a cheap excuse rather than a real reason. I have worked with human relations before and we all know that if you get more then two years out of an employee your doing good. Also you should be energetic throughout the entire conversation and not just about one certain job.


----------



## GiAnnie

dkmulder said:


> dopeyrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you add a cover letter even though it was optional, and I think someone posted earlier that they are hardly read. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yup, I am the one who complained when I heard they may not read cover letters, because that is really where I think I can set myself apart.  I believe my resumes are quite good; I've been to agencies before and they say they look good.  I also taylor each resume for the position, making certain I highlight the qualifications per the role.
> 
> What really gets me though, I have had two interviews in the past where I did not get the job, and in both cases when I asked why I didn't get it, they both said it was because they could tell I would leave them for Disney.  One employer said that I was their favorite for the position, but (as Disney is on my resume) my eyes would light up when we would talk about Disney and she said she knew that was where I would go and they were looking for someone for the long haul.  The other one was the same; they thought I would not stay with them for years to come because of the passion I showed for working for Disney.  Hmm.  Everyone else sees it, why can't they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we are going through the similar things. I have not heard back from any of my applications and I have been going over my resume with a fine tooth comb. It is really bothering me. So I had a professor go over it, and one of my old Disney managers. They said my resume was great. I thought it was maybe my GPA, but it is really not that horrible. I just cannot stop thinking about it, and obsessing over why I am not getting picked. My professor I was talking to said the same thing about my face just lighting up when I talk about Disney. I just want a shot at an interview so I can prove that I want to work at Disney, since apparently my resume just isn't doing the trick. But it is a catch-22 because I can't get an interview to save my life!
> 
> /rant
Click to expand...


----------



## graygables

einahpets126 said:


> I got an offer and accepted a position for the Front Office Management Internship today!!! I interviewed for it last season when they ended up cancelling the position, so I didn't have to interview again! I'm so excited!
> 
> Best of luck to all those with interviews coming up!



Congratulations!!!  You are giving me hope...

Did they tell you where you would be placed yet?


----------



## lea509

deleted


----------



## lea509

GiAnnie said:


> I believe we are going through the similar things. I have not heard back from any of my applications and I have been going over my resume with a fine tooth comb. It is really bothering me. So I had a professor go over it, and one of my old Disney managers. They said my resume was great. I thought it was maybe my GPA, but it is really not that horrible. I just cannot stop thinking about it, and obsessing over why I am not getting picked. My professor I was talking to said the same thing about my face just lighting up when I talk about Disney. I just want a shot at an interview so I can prove that I want to work at Disney, since apparently my resume just isn't doing the trick. But it is a catch-22 because I can't get an interview to save my life!
> 
> /rant



honestly, disney is really big on networking, so if you have the references/recommendations it will help! On a side note, I included a cover letter for gr, so the theory on them being pointless might not be completely accurate.


----------



## GiAnnie

lea509 said:


> honestly, disney is really big on networking, so if you have the references/recommendations it will help! On a side note, I included a cover letter for gr...



I have professors from school and managers from Disney willing to be personal references, but where should I put those? Should I have included their information on my resume? I was told to put "Have references if needed" or something like that on my resume, but not include them until asked. 

And thanks for the tip!


----------



## graygables

Because I can't sleep, random question...

Has anyone been called with an offer on any day other than Friday???  Just curious...


----------



## Rufio

einahpets126 said:


> I got an offer and accepted a position for the Front Office Management Internship today!!! I interviewed for it last season when they ended up cancelling the position, so I didn't have to interview again! I'm so excited!
> 
> Best of luck to all those with interviews coming up!



nice one!
NOW thats what im talkin bout- you are now SHAKE FREE!
great job...now do not leave without us ok?! we are a nerdy strange disney freakish family!


----------



## bonbon

dkmulder said:


> Update:  Guess I'm not the only one anymore, I applied for College ED Coordinator and Recruiting too Bonbon!



lol maybe we should help each other out: we can say we already know another potential PI and we work well together.   who knows, it could work!

Another weekend full of shakes and school work.  Luckily for me, I have 3 projects due monday,so hopefully my mind will be kept busy on other things and not Disney this weekend *I hope*


----------



## lauraebeth

Rufio, is your interview for Retail management on the phone or in person?


----------



## tink8685

taeclarke said:


> First I want to say congratulations to all of you who have gotten interviews. Rufio, I'm so excited for you,, good luck and pixie dust come time for your interview. I'm happy that so many of our fellow board members are having some luck getting through.
> 
> That being said, I'm beginning to get very discouraged. I saw on this thread and one the Facebook group that a number of people have gotten interviews and even gotten accepted for some of the positions I've applied for, including DVC Sales and Guest Relations. Meanwhile, I still haven't gotten a screening interview and another weekend is here with no news. This is so depressing...



I hear ya! I haven't even had a screening interview or anything and it's been over a month now since I applied for some of them! But I'm juts trying to stay positive through this whole thing. For a while I was thinking well maybe my resume wasn't good enough and what if i'm just not qualified enough...but then i realized that I shouldn't have that attitude. My professors have all told me I have a great resume, and I have a pretty high gpa...so I really don't know why I haven't been called yet...but I'm just staying positive and tellng myself that I have to be patient and as the saying goes.."good things come to those who wait" (i'm just hoping the wait isn't that much longer!!)

So stay positive and know that at least you're not the only one who hasn't heard! we're all suffering from the disney shakes together!

For those of you who have had interivews or accepted PI positions...congrats! Send some of the pixie dust our way!


----------



## kristilovesdw

tink8685 said:


> I hear ya! I haven't even had a screening interview or anything and it's been over a month now since I applied for some of them! But I'm juts trying to stay positive through this whole thing. For a while I was thinking well maybe my resume wasn't good enough and what if i'm just not qualified enough...but then i realized that I shouldn't have that attitude. My professors have all told me I have a great resume, and I have a pretty high gpa...so I really don't know why I haven't been called yet...but I'm just staying positive and tellng myself that I have to be patient and as the saying goes.."good things come to those who wait" (i'm just hoping the wait isn't that much longer!!)



These were a few of my concerns as well. My resume is full of Graphic Design experience but since I've just recently changed my major to Fashion Merchandising, I have no experience in that field... I'm desperately hoping Disney will give me chance but it's highly unlikely now that I think more about it... Who knows what exactly Disney is looking for though, right? I won't give up hope just yet.


----------



## ashleyrm

einahpets126 said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> brad_vandyke12- I don't remember the questions exactly- but someone did post the questions they were asked and I do remember being asked those, including what does *diversity *mean to you and how do you relate to guests. Most are behavioral questions. Good luck with your interview!



Why did they ask about an old, old wooden ship that was used during the Civil War era????


----------



## islandears

I love lamp.


----------



## ashleyrm

islandears said:


> I love lamp.



Sorry, Couldn't help myself...Just trying to cut the tension for ya'll.  My son is currently doing a CP and applied for the F&B management internship.

Will let you know how it progresses (if it does!)

"I would be surprised if Disney were concerned about the lack of an old, old wooden ship, but nice try."


----------



## lea509

GiAnnie said:


> I have professors from school and managers from Disney willing to be personal references, but where should I put those? Should I have included their information on my resume? I was told to put "Have references if needed" or something like that on my resume, but not include them until asked.
> 
> And thanks for the tip!



I didn't put any references on my resume, rather my managers and references at disney offered to call it in for me, that I was applying. Also I put them down as my three references on the application I had to print out and mail in.


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

I didn't put any references either, I was told it's not needed and junks up the resume.

I have a couple of managers pulling for me, so I can just hope for the best there.  And on my cover letter for GR I mentioned the name of the CM that mentored me on my GR shadow.  I was told that was an effective way to list a reference with not formally doing so in the resume.

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend, and hopefully we'll hear some good things come Monday.

I know the weekend will be rough, I woke up and looked at my phone, and then, for the first time in my life thought "oh crap, it's Saturday."

Pixie dust for all!


----------



## Rufio

lauraebeth said:


> Rufio, is your interview for Retail management on the phone or in person?



I am doing over the phone due to my location- washington state...now if they said i had got the job and wanted to interview me still i would fly just for fun i guess but school is the big bummer here.


----------



## Rufio

ashleyrm said:


> Sorry, Couldn't help myself...Just trying to cut the tension for ya'll.  My son is currently doing a CP and applied for the F&B management internship.
> 
> Will let you know how it progresses (if it does!)
> 
> "I would be surprised if Disney were concerned about the lack of an old, old wooden ship, but nice try."



heyoooh! love that movie- IT IS A CLASSIC!

"brian, im going to be honest that smells like pure gasoline!"

"stings the nostrils"


----------



## GiAnnie

Hey Rufio, I am from WA state too! Have you made the long drive to FL before? I have always flown, so the thought of that cross country trek seems daunting!


----------



## namara87

einahpets126 said:


> I got an offer and accepted a position for the Front Office Management Internship today!!! I interviewed for it last season when they ended up canceling the position, so I didn't have to interview again! I'm so excited!
> 
> Best of luck to all those with interviews coming up!



Congrats!  I interviewed for Retail Management last season, and I was hoping that having done so, I would be able to avoid an Interview for the Fall '09 season.  But I still have to interview...at least I know what to expect this time.  Hope to see you down there. 

Good Luck Rufio...it looks like we'll be interviewing right after each other on Wednesday.  Hopefully it's good news for both of us.  For my sanity, I will probably avoid these boards at all costs till I get an answer.   

Bonne Chance to those still waiting to hear something!


----------



## Rufio

GiAnnie said:


> Hey Rufio, I am from WA state too! Have you made the long drive to FL before? I have always flown, so the thought of that cross country trek seems daunting!



ha! awesome- the WA clan get bigger to three!
im a plane man sorry.
i feel the same way about traveling that far.
maybe after we get down there and make it big we can have a huge caravan of disneys travel back by car- maaaaybe.

and bellingham- i dig that city- been there a couple of times!
so myspace? 

and whats your PI status so far???


----------



## Rufio

namara87 said:


> Congrats!  I interviewed for Retail Management last season, and I was hoping that having done so, I would be able to avoid an Interview for the Fall '09 season.  But I still have to interview...at least I know what to expect this time.  Hope to see you down there.
> 
> Good Luck Rufio...it looks like we'll be interviewing right after each other on Wednesday.  Hopefully it's good news for both of us.  For my sanity, I will probably avoid these boards at all costs till I get an answer.
> 
> Bonne Chance to those still waiting to hear something!



so what questions will be shot at me during the interview?
any tips of how to act? what should i have besides resume/cover letter?
is it a panel or one person?

i just need to triple check!

and i dont think you need luck- they will love ya - youve got the disney bloody already!


----------



## GiAnnie

Rufio said:


> ha! awesome- the WA clan get bigger to three!
> im a plane man sorry.
> i feel the same way about traveling that far.
> maybe after we get down there and make it big we can have a huge caravan of disneys travel back by car- maaaaybe.
> 
> and bellingham- i dig that city- been there a couple of times!
> so myspace?
> 
> and whats your PI status so far???



What are you going to do for transportation in FL? 

Yeah Bellingham can be pretty cool. I am getting sick of it though. Ready for the next place... like Orlando! 

I have a myspace, but am barely on it. I am on facebook all the time though. You??

And my PI status is non-existent. I applied for MI in Ops and Retail, and I applied for all the finance PIs. Still have my fingers crossed I hear something back next week! Good luck on your interview next week though!


----------



## JenJas87

hey washingtonians!!! I am from washington too! who knew there were so many of us!!!!


----------



## lauraebeth

I would like to comment that it's interesting that we're creating our own lingo. . . for example, MI.

also, I think people @ disney still consider the program an advanced internship, because I was talking to someone @ Saratoga the other day about the DVC one and she referred to it as the advanced internship. as do some of the leaders in my region


----------



## Berlioz70

I agree about the advance internship! During my CP I was talking to my captain about networking for a PI and he kept talking about these advance internships... he convinced me that there really was something with that name. Needless to say, he had no idea what he was talking about and I ended up going elsewhere for CORRECT information.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Last summer I drove from Portland to Orlando I know it is not Washington but almost the same. We made a stop in Salt Lake City, UT so the ****ty part was Idaho. There just isn't anything there, so pretty much we drove Portland to Boise to Salt Lake City to Denver to Kansas City to Nashville to Atlanta to Orlando. That route is 44 hours and 49 minutes..  I like driving and stoping at the roadside stops that are weird and kinda kooky. So it took us a little longer then that. I would recomend if your AAA member or your parents are, stop in an office and get a triptik made for the trip. It will have updated road construction, rest stops and mile markers on it. 
If I get the internship I will be driving from Califorina, which I have done before and its a cakewalk.


----------



## dopeyrunner

lauraebeth said:


> I would like to comment that it's interesting that we're creating our own lingo. . . for example, MI.
> 
> also, I think people @ disney still consider the program an advanced internship, because I was talking to someone @ Saratoga the other day about the DVC one and she referred to it as the advanced internship. as do some of the leaders in my region


Hey Lauraebeth how did the rec interview go yesterday?


----------



## JenJas87

dopeyrunner said:


> Last summer I drove from Portland to Orlando I know it is not Washington but almost the same. We made a stop in Salt Lake City, UT so the ****ty part was Idaho. There just isn't anything there, so pretty much we drove Portland to Boise to Salt Lake City to Denver to Kansas City to Nashville to Atlanta to Orlando. That route is 44 hours and 49 minutes..  I like driving and stoping at the roadside stops that are weird and kinda kooky. So it took us a little longer then that. I would recomend if your AAA member or your parents are, stop in an office and get a triptik made for the trip. It will have updated road construction, rest stops and mile markers on it.
> If I get the internship I will be driving from Califorina, which I have done before and its a cakewalk.



good to know, we are considering driving right now, but i still dont know about my PI status.  I did however get accepted into a second CP as a character performer so I will be in florida regardless!!!


----------



## Rufio

JenJas87 said:


> good to know, we are considering driving right now, but i still dont know about my PI status.  I did however get accepted into a second CP as a character performer so I will be in florida regardless!!!



so what or who will you possibly be??

and awesome to meet ya washingtonian-
and the family grows-


boooya!
we are shaking together now


----------



## islandears

Good luck to everyone.....I dunno what's going to happen but I've reached that "two months since applying" mark so I'm a little dejected...but I have to focus on finals so I have to rip myself from the computer screen...if there are any updates I'll let yall kno....but for now adieu!
keep your fingers crossed!
islandears out.


----------



## kristilovesdw

It seems alot of the Management PI's are now gone from the Disney site... good sign hopefully everything is nearing completion. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## einahpets126

graygables said:


> Congratulations!!!  You are giving me hope...
> 
> Did they tell you where you would be placed yet?



Thank you!! I don't know yet where I'll be placed. I think when I interviewed they might have asked me where I would like to be placed, but I don't remember what I had answered- there are so many I would love to work at!



Rufio said:


> nice one!
> NOW thats what im talkin bout- you are now SHAKE FREE!
> great job...now do not leave without us ok?! we are a nerdy strange disney freakish family!



It is good to be shake free, but I'll definitely still be on the boards. My friends are happy for me, but they really DO NOT understand how excited I am!! I'm sure they need a break from hearing me talk about FL and Disney. 

I'll also be putting my two cents into any housing conversations, because that's my new challenge!


----------



## woowoochick

For those still looking around about housing options incase you do ever hear back from Disney, there will be 2 female openings where I am living come June when I go back home when my PI is done.  I currently pay $425 a month but I believe it might be cheaper with 3 people living here not 2 like there is now.  It is fully furnished vacation rental in Kissimmee down the street from Coral Cay and the others.  Everything is included in the rent and the unit is right across from the clubhouse where they have a pool, workout room and other fun ammenities.  Let me know if you are interested.  I know how you all feel I was there last semester, and had to rush to find a place when I finally found out I was going!  Goodluck to all that are still waiting to hear back!


----------



## dopeyrunner

Thanks for the tip about the available housing... The people I interviewed with on Friday said that people should start hearing back as far as decision go at the end of this coming week and begining of the following. Thank god I have a 1/2 marathon in two weeks so I have something else to focus on and burn off those Disney Shakes.


----------



## dkmulder

woowoochick said:


> For those still looking around about housing options incase you do ever hear back from Disney, there will be 2 female openings where I am living come June when I go back home when my PI is done.  I currently pay $425 a month but I believe it might be cheaper with 3 people living here not 2 like there is now.  It is fully furnished vacation rental in Kissimmee down the street from Coral Cay and the others.  Everything is included in the rent and the unit is right across from the clubhouse where they have a pool, workout room and other fun ammenities.  Let me know if you are interested.  I know how you all feel I was there last semester, and had to rush to find a place when I finally found out I was going!  Goodluck to all that are still waiting to hear back!



So there are two roomates now, or three?  Also, what is the pet status?  If you can't have pets there, are there any places that you know of that do take pets?  I have a cat and a 15 lb dog that I really can not leave.  Hard to believe, but they mean more to me than Disney they're my babies.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Hey dkmulder where do you live in MI...

Also there are some apartments near disney called mystic pointe and mystic pointe 2 pretty cheap and they take pets.


----------



## dkmulder

dopeyrunner said:


> Hey dkmulder where do you live in MI...
> 
> Also there are some apartments near disney called mystic pointe and mystic pointe 2 pretty cheap and they take pets.



Thanks! I'll have to check those out, that is, if I get accepted.  

I live in Muskegon, which is in West Michigan.


----------



## lauraebeth

dopeyrunner said:


> Hey dkmulder where do you live in MI...
> 
> Also there are some apartments near disney called mystic pointe and mystic pointe 2 pretty cheap and they take pets.



mystic pointe is income based, and you might have to do a wait list and they'll want proof of income.

also, it's ghetto. My roomie used to live in alexandria and her roomie @ the time had their car broken into for the GPS.

and it's close to MK, but that's about it. 

Living in kissimmee is great for shopping and convenience

Wendi, where exactly do you live?


----------



## dopeyrunner

I lived in Alexandria when I first went full time and my apartment never had issues with break in's. Also you shouldn't keep your GPS or Ipod's in the car, anywhere. I drove across the country marketing for six months with a gps, Ipod, laptops, BMX bike and I never got anything stolen. 

 I know mystic is income based but when your not making much it doesn't hurt to look. 

dkmulder - I totally know where you are from.. I grew up in the thumb (port huron) worked the summers during high school on Mackinac Island and we had a place up in Traverse City. We also use to go to all the sand dunes on that side of Michigan


----------



## AndyCP

dopeyrunner said:


> The people I interviewed with on Friday said that people should start hearing back as far as decision go at the end of this coming week and begining of the following.



What did you interview for that they said that?


----------



## Berlioz70

I live in Sabal Palm... it's litterally across the street from Vista. I like it because of the close proximity to everything, including the parks, Walgreens, Highway 4, and lots of restaurants. Even though we're right off 535, we are back far enough that it's pretty quiet and I've had no theft problems.

I personally thought Alexandria was too far away from anything... like PP said it's only close to MK, but everything else (including food) is a good drive.

Another nice thing about Sabal are the multitude of fully grown trees and the cute wildlife (ducks, birds, squirrels, etc).


----------



## can84

Berlioz70 said:


> I live in Sabal Palm... it's litterally across the street from Vista. I like it because of the close proximity to everything, including the parks, Walgreens, Highway 4, and lots of restaurants. Even though we're right off 535, we are back far enough that it's pretty quiet and I've had no theft problems.
> 
> I personally thought Alexandria was too far away from anything... like PP said it's only close to MK, but everything else (including food) is a good drive.
> 
> Another nice thing about Sabal are the multitude of fully grown trees and the cute wildlife (ducks, birds, squirrels, etc).



Are the apartments there furnished?


----------



## Berlioz70

No, Sabal is not furnished.


----------



## dopeyrunner

- I interviewed for the recreation services and when I asked when I would hear back they said end of this coming week or the following.

- Also Alexandria isn't as far as way as people think. It took me 5 minutes to drive to Epcot cast lot. It is off by where the motorola and BVC (buena vista construction) buildings are. Its 8 minute drive to 535 and about 10 min to Reams. Really not as bad as people think and the only downside was management takes there time to address issues in the apartment.


----------



## bonbon

I've been pretty good this weekend--I know its the weekend, Im not freaking out every phone call, Disney Shakes are sitting by the wayside

And then I found the Disney Travel section On Demand.  The programs are free, and I'm currently watching "Fact or Fiction?" about Disney park myths.  Welcome back, Shakes--I made popcorn.


----------



## Rufio

i checked last night and its all gone...
no more listings??
anyone please tell me no -
but no more postings...
dun dun dun!!

im shaking like a salt shaker!

and someone that lived in multiple places should make a list or just make a top 5 for living places based on cost and proximity. then another top 5 for overall appeal/environment if its funished...

do it rockapella!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dopeyrunner said:


> - I interviewed for the recreation services and when I asked when I would hear back they said end of this coming week or the following.
> 
> - Also Alexandria isn't as far as way as people think. It took me 5 minutes to drive to Epcot cast lot. It is off by where the motorola and BVC (buena vista construction) buildings are. Its 8 minute drive to 535 and about 10 min to Reams. Really not as bad as people think and the only downside was management takes there time to address issues in the apartment.



I lived at Alexandria this summer and I thought it was super close!  I really enjoyed living there, but i have to agree with the fact that the management was uber fabulous.


----------



## dkmulder

MegaraRocks! said:


> I lived at Alexandria this summer and I thought it was super close!  I really enjoyed living there, but i have to agree with the fact that the management was uber fabulous.



For those of you that lived at Alexandria, is that Alexandria Parc Vue or another place?  Also, did you live there alone or with a roomate in an apartment bigger than a one bedroom?  I'm just curious because I'm not sure what I will be able to afford - is this all doable on the Disney salary?  I have two pets that I will be bringing, and other bills outside of what I will have down there.  If you don't mind sharing, what are the utility bills like?


----------



## dopeyrunner

At the time I lived there I was a full time CM.. I lived in a three bedroom with a total of four roommates. I also had another job at Universal, since my line bid was opening shift and out before 3 I had closing shift at the other park. With two jobs rent and bills I was cutting it really close after paying insurance, gas, etc. .


----------



## can84

Well, as another week of waiting starts I wanted to wish everyone good luck, and hope everyone hears good news very soon!


----------



## lauraebeth

can84 said:


> Well, as another week of waiting starts I wanted to wish everyone good luck, and hope everyone hears good news very soon!



What did you apply for?

and my F&B Mgmt interview is in the morning!


----------



## can84

lauraebeth said:


> What did you apply for?
> 
> and my F&B Mgmt interview is in the morning!



I applied for the Animal Kingdom Education positions. I've been accepted into the college program, so either way I'll get to work with Disney (but I really want the PI!!!!) 

I'm sure you'll do great in the interview  Best of luck!


----------



## Rufio

lauraebeth said:


> What did you apply for?
> 
> and my F&B Mgmt interview is in the morning!



tomorrow morning take them by storm with your magic!

and PM me or post all the details...

im studying questions right now and my manager at Godiva is giving me a book about diversity and dealing with guest bla bla.


----------



## JenJas87

Rufio said:


> so what or who will you possibly be??
> 
> and awesome to meet ya washingtonian-
> and the family grows-
> 
> 
> boooya!
> we are shaking together now



well at the moment all i know is im munk height, but i dont know who i might be friends with.  I am waiting on Guest Relations, Convention Marketing and College Recruiting.


----------



## Rufio

JenJas87 said:


> well at the moment all i know is im munk height, but i dont know who i might be friends with.  I am waiting on Guest Relations, Convention Marketing and College Recruiting.



munk eh...sweet ...love to get your autograph
guest relations im tryin on that as well

eh are you going to do vista way or somewhere else?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dkmulder said:


> For those of you that lived at Alexandria, is that Alexandria Parc Vue or another place?  Also, did you live there alone or with a roomate in an apartment bigger than a one bedroom?  I'm just curious because I'm not sure what I will be able to afford - is this all doable on the Disney salary?  I have two pets that I will be bringing, and other bills outside of what I will have down there.  If you don't mind sharing, what are the utility bills like?



I lived at Parc Vue and I know that the pet deposit was monthly, im pretty sure anyway. My roommates had a big dog.  The rent was 1200 a month (which includes the disney cast member discount) for a three bed room, but there was four of us.  I guess if thats affordable it depends on your salary.  I have to say though that electricity was pretty high there because of the dryer.  I recommend the portal for affordable housing. 
Hope this helps.  if you have anymore questions let me know.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

can84 said:


> I applied for the Animal Kingdom Education positions. I've been accepted into the college program, so either way I'll get to work with Disney (but I really want the PI!!!!)
> 
> I'm sure you'll do great in the interview  Best of luck!



I am doing the same, what role did you get for CP?  

BUT Big news is that 2 of my friends who applied have heard about thier positions BOTH GOT OFFERS YAY!!!!   So the calls have began, so keep your Disney Shakes in check just alittle longer lol.  

Just for FYI: one got an offer for DVC Sales Assistant and one from MGMT Front Desk


----------



## can84

MegaraRocks! said:


> I am doing the same, what role did you get for CP?
> 
> BUT Big news is that 2 of my friends who applied have heard about thier positions BOTH GOT OFFERS YAY!!!!   So the calls have began, so keep your Disney Shakes in check just alittle longer lol.
> 
> Just for FYI: one got an offer for DVC Sales Assistant and one from MGMT Front Desk



Congrats to them!  I've decided to NOT check my email or phone too often, so hopefully the shakes won't be that bad this week.
I was accepted for merchandise, starting August 19--how about you?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

can84 said:


> Congrats to them!  I've decided to NOT check my email or phone too often, so hopefully the shakes won't be that bad this week.
> I was accepted for merchandise, starting August 19--how about you?




Attractions I havent accepted yet so I dont know my arrival!  Thats a really good idea to not check your phone or email so much, your braver then me.


----------



## lea509

so I just had an ops management interview and it made it more clear to me than ever that I really just want plaid...both woman got their main start in GR! They said I will know by the end of the week or no later than monday and that all their interviews are taking place today and tomorrow! G'luck to everyone - it seems like at least everyone will know by may 1!


----------



## Emily6

hey everyone! so i began posting when the PI's first started going up back in february, i applied for 4 and heard NOTHING! i kind of gave up and recently started reading through again and learned that a lot of us were in the same boat. i was excited when they posted the management PI's, i applied for the F&B one, and i just finished my phone interview.  now i am really nervous to hear back! overall i think it went well, it was very fast paced, but i felt prepared for the questions i was asked, i just don't want to get my hopes up too soon! so for those of you who have not heard yet, do not give up hope! there is still time! good luck to everyone, and congrats to those who already have offers!


----------



## Rufio

lea509 said:


> so I just had an ops management interview and it made it more clear to me than ever that I really just want plaid...both woman got their main start in GR! They said I will know by the end of the week or no later than monday and that all their interviews are taking place today and tomorrow! G'luck to everyone - it seems like at least everyone will know by may 1!



i want guest relations too!! but i still have not heard anything. im guessing they have already made their choices for that.

but how well did the interview go? did they like you?


----------



## taeclarke

So I was holding out on calling the Job Hotline but I am stressed. I finally gave in and called and I was told I was still going through the process however I don't really think they have that much information over there. I was rejected for the sports complex management position a while ago and she said I was still listed as being in the running for that. 

In any case, the call did abate my stress levels slightly but I'm still experiencing the shakes... Good luck to the rest of you who are in the same boat and have yet to hear anything. Good news is that May 1st is approaching so it can't be too much longer...


----------



## taeclarke

Rufio said:


> i want guest relations too!! but i still have not heard anything. im guessing they have already made their choices for that.
> 
> Rufio, I really wanted GR too but I've seen quite a few posters say they've been offered positions so I kind of feel the same way you do. They've probably made all the decisions for that role already.
> 
> Regardless, good luck and pixie dust on your interview this week. I'm sure they'll love you. Btw what position are you interviewing for?


----------



## ashleyrm

lea509 said:


> so I just had an ops management interview and it made it more clear to me than ever that I really just want plaid...both woman got their main start in GR! They said I will know by the end of the week or no later than monday and *that all their interviews are taking place today and tomorrow! *G'luck to everyone - it seems like at least everyone will know by may 1!



The internships were posted through last Friday and they are doing all of the interviews today and tomorrow???  Hope that doesn't mean that those laggards (none of whom I will mention by name) that didn't get their applications in until Friday will be overlooked...


----------



## lauraebeth

I had my F&B management interview this morning. . .

I think it went well. It was 2 interviews kinda. I met with two managers one of which was from MK and one from the studios, and they had a list of questions, then I met with another two, one i know is from epcot, and I just would assume the other is from DAK. and they had an entirely different set of questions. 

I couldn't tell you what they asked me though, it seems like a blur that went by this morning. 

they said they have more people to interview, and I'm pretty sure decisions will be made by the end of the week. they also said that they aren't the ones that decide, casting does that and will make a formal offer. which is interesting i guess.


----------



## GiAnnie

lauraebeth said:


> I had my F&B management interview this morning. . .
> 
> I think it went well. It was 2 interviews kinda. I met with two managers one of which was from MK and one from the studios, and they had a list of questions, then I met with another two, one i know is from epcot, and I just would assume the other is from DAK. and they had an entirely different set of questions.



Lauraebeth, did you interview in person?

I talked to one of my previous managers over the weekend who did a retail MI about three years ago. She said the process can be very long, even when they posted the applications in February. She said she applied in February, had 5 interviews in a week and halfs time in middle April, and didn't receive an offer until May. I am hoping that this means I still have time to get an interview seeing as how I haven't had ONE interview for any of the positions I applied for!

Good luck to everyone with interviews in the next few days though! And good thoughts to those who are waiting to hear about offers!


----------



## Rufio

lauraebeth said:


> I had my F&B management interview this morning. . .
> 
> I couldn't tell you what they asked me though, it seems like a blur that went by this morning.
> .



wow...im proud to know you! frick- that must have been slightly intense-
so you felt good about your answers and results from the interview at least??

i pray and wish for the best for you!
man that is crazy! 

oh how long was each interview? and how long did they say to hear back from them?


----------



## kristilovesdw

Another day has gone by without a call from Disney... booooo! I've gotta get serious with school and finals coming up so I'm going to try and pry myself away from this site (try being the key word) for awhile. I have a feeling this will be a good week  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lauraebeth

GiAnnie said:


> Lauraebeth, did you interview in person?
> 
> I talked to one of my previous managers over the weekend who did a retail MI about three years ago. She said the process can be very long, even when they posted the applications in February.



Yes, in person. and I think it'll be a MUCH faster process for this semester. I'll possibly hear something by the end of the week.



Rufio said:


> wow...im proud to know you! frick- that must have been slightly intense-
> so you felt good about your answers and results from the interview at least??
> 
> i pray and wish for the best for you!
> man that is crazy!
> 
> oh how long was each interview? and how long did they say to hear back from them?



uh, idk i didn't look at my watch, i just know i started @ 9:20 and I was out by 9:50. so overall time would be 30 minutes. 

and I think my answers were good. but we'll see what they think. And, my fingers are still crossed for retail management. that interview is wednesday morning!


----------



## einahpets126

For those who have accepted positions, did you receive the paperwork you need to complete by email? How long did it take to recieve the paperwork? I accepted on Friday and just assume they would send the paperwork I need to complete ASAP, but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## dopeyrunner

So I just got off the phone with a very happy casting person. She seemed so excited that I picked up the phone, though I am sure I was way more happy then she was. 
Anyways, I just recieved my background check paperwork via email and I have to email it or fax it back today. This must be a good sign


----------



## Emily6

laurabeth- i had a list of questions i wanted to ask my interviewers, but i totally forgot one of the most important ones...how many positions are available in F&B? i was wondering if they had happened to tell you or if you had asked. Thanks so much, keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## lea509

Rufio said:


> i want guest relations too!! but i still have not heard anything. im guessing they have already made their choices for that.
> 
> but how well did the interview go? did they like you?



I honestly have no idea, but I think they liked me - it's the type of interview where they are quiet and stern through the questions, but then were laughing and were very polite and sincere when I asked questions, plus said they were in a hurry with me since I accepted gr already..honestly, I don't care, I got plaid and I realized it is what I want more than anything! (smile)




ashleyrm said:


> The internships were posted through last Friday and they are doing all of the interviews today and tomorrow???  Hope that doesn't mean that those laggards (none of whom I will mention by name) that didn't get their applications in until Friday will be overlooked...



I think they just went for who they wanted - based on recommendations and resumes, not to be rude or anything (swear), I mean, I am not even sure how they called me, considering I never applied!



einahpets126 said:


> For those who have accepted positions, did you receive the paperwork you need to complete by email? How long did it take to recieve the paperwork? I accepted on Friday and just assume they would send the paperwork I need to complete ASAP, but I haven't gotten it yet.



I received it via snail mail, I got my red book this week and I had accepted on the 10!

I really hope everyone hears back soon, and I want to know who else will be plaid! As of now, I only know of me and someone on facebook accepting (epcot)! That means out of 6 positions (2-epcot and 4-mk) there may be up to 4 available...! Seriously, g'luck everyone!

ps anyone in boston, happy marathon monday!


----------



## dopeyrunner

I don't know about Happy Marathon Monday-- Ryan Hall and Kara Goucher placed 3rd I was really rooting for Ryan today.. and yes I ran on a treadmill today while watching the marathon. It made it alot more fun maybe Boston will be next year.

Anyways back on topic lea509 when they did your background check was that before they called to tell you that you were accepted ?


----------



## Rufio

lea509 said:


> I honestly have no idea, but I think they liked me - it's the type of interview where they are quiet and stern through the questions, but then were laughing and were very polite and sincere when I asked questions, plus said they were in a hurry with me since I accepted gr already..honestly, I don't care, I got plaid and I realized it is what I want more than anything!!



so do you know of any others that have gotten the GR? and sorry if this is sounding repetitive but did you hear of how many or when they are stopping the process of hiring more GRs??

thanks so much...every post is therapeutic no matter the response. its the thought that someone is out there that will answer back.

ps im jealous - GUEST RELATIONS!!! to wear plaid man that the dream.


----------



## lea509

dopeyrunner said:


> I don't know about Happy Marathon Monday-- Ryan Hall and Kara Goucher placed 3rd I was really rooting for Ryan today.. and yes I ran on a treadmill today while watching the marathon. It made it alot more fun maybe Boston will be next year.
> 
> Anyways back on topic lea509 when they did your background check was that before they called to tell you that you were accepted ?



Boston is a blast, everyone should experience the marathon at least once!

By background check, what do you mean? I basically had a standard prelim interview and then got a call two weeks later saying I got guest relations! I do know that they called my disney references from my mailed in application though, if that helps...



Rufio said:


> so do you know of any others that have gotten the GR? and sorry if this is sounding repetitive but did you hear of how many or when they are stopping the process of hiring more GRs??
> 
> thanks so much...every post is therapeutic no matter the response. its the thought that someone is out there that will answer back.
> 
> ps im jealous - GUEST RELATIONS!!! to wear plaid man that the dream.



all I know of is one being hired at epcot and me...which would leave the four roles, but I have no clue on who else has been hired, sorry! I hope people will start posting here or on facebook if they got them! (smile)


----------



## dopeyrunner

I just had to fill out a four page Bio Summary and fax it back, but I have no idea if I got the job or not. So I was just wondering if anyone else had to fill out a Bio Summary?

I would so love to go and run the Boston Marathon though I am about 20 minutes off of qualifying and I don't think the Marathon i'm doing May 2nd is going to help. Runner's World rates it as one of the Toughest Marathon in the Country.


----------



## packwingfn

lea509 said:


> so I just had an ops management interview and it made it more clear to me than ever that I really just want plaid...both woman got their main start in GR! They said I will know by the end of the week or no later than monday and that all their interviews are taking place today and tomorrow! G'luck to everyone - it seems like at least everyone will know by may 1!



Wow I was a last minute application send in on Friday as I was busy all last week when I heard they posted the Management Interviews. I wonder if I will get a call from that tomorrow. I'm busy all day with school and not fully prepared for a interview right away. I guess I'll start prepping for it tonight. 

What questions did they ask you during the interview?


----------



## graygables

Urg.  I called the PI office today to inquire about my application.  I explained my whole situation (interviewed for retail mgmt last semester, positions cancelled, came to WDW on merch CP, rc'd a call a few weeks back asking about my interest, re-applied, no interview scheduled, just to sum it up  ) and he said he'd have to do some research and get back to me.  That was 10am, but I've heard nothing since.  The ops manager I spoke with last week (who emailed someone about me) saw me today and asked if I'd heard anything on ops mgmt b/c she has a friend who was just offered a position.  I also had GR folks who know me (from dropping off the seemingly endless supply of cell phones ) ask if I'd heard anything about plaid yet, so there are LOTS of people who think I should be getting a call, darnit.

I'm still trying to make peace with the extension into Full Service Food and Bev; I am kind of looking forward to a whole new line of business for me, but at the same time, the PI/MI has been my focus for SO long now.


----------



## bastianc24

Hi.  So last friday I figured I'd check out the available PI spots for old time's sake (I'm a former PI, more about that in a sec.) and I noticed a few that looked fairly interesting.  I ended up applying for 3 and got an email today offering me the opportunity to interview for the Retail Management IP position.  Just wondering if anyone's already accepted the position or have done the internship before?  any pointers?

I mean, I'm not really nervous about the interviews, just curious.  I was a CP at Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Spring 2004, Campus Rep forever and was a DVC Sales Assistant PI in Spring 2007 (btw, if anyone has any questions about the DVC spot, I'm your guy).  

I'm finishing up grad school in May, but I just can't seem to get away!

So yah, if you wanna chat or whatever, hit me up on AIM.  My screen name is vdude02.  Hope to hear from you guys soon!


----------



## Rufio

bastianc24 said:


> Hi.  So last friday I figured I'd check out the available PI spots for old time's sake (I'm a former PI, more about that in a sec.) and I noticed a few that looked fairly interesting.  I ended up applying for 3 and got an email today offering me the opportunity to interview for the Retail Management IP position.  Just wondering if anyone's already accepted the position or have done the internship before?  any pointers?
> 
> I mean, I'm not really nervous about the interviews, just curious.  I was a CP at Rock 'n' Roller Coaster Spring 2004, Campus Rep forever and was a DVC Sales Assistant PI in Spring 2007 (btw, if anyone has any questions about the DVC spot, I'm your guy).
> 
> I'm finishing up grad school in May, but I just can't seem to get away!
> 
> So yah, if you wanna chat or whatever, hit me up on AIM.  My screen name is vdude02.  Hope to hear from you guys soon!



when is you interview?? that was pretty quick for a repsonse time...mine was like a week


----------



## bastianc24

Rufio said:


> when is you interview?? that was pretty quick for a repsonse time...mine was like a week



My interview is tomorrow at 11am.


----------



## lightell

Has anyone heard anything about Animal Kingdom Education internships? I applied for education presenter and already had my interview, just waiting on a call.


----------



## dopeyrunner

So I got extended an offer for the Recreation Services Professional Internship


----------



## Rufio

dopeyrunner said:


> So I got extended an offer for the Recreation Services Professional Internship



that awesome- so is that a good thing in your eyes? i couldnt tell if you were crazy happy- or wanting another PI..

i think anything is golden right now


----------



## dopeyrunner

I'm excited its just now i have to figure out like expenses and relocating. This position didn't offer relocating expenses but I assume others do. Probably the MI ones.
I am towards the higher end of the pay scale at more then 11 an hour so that makes it a little easier to say yes. I was really hoping for like 13 but I don't think that's negotiable. 
She also said housing is going to be a lottery for those that are considering living in Disney Housing.


----------



## DisSisters

lightell said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Animal Kingdom Education internships? I applied for education presenter and already had my interview, just waiting on a call.



Hey! When did you have your interview?  I was told during my interview that they were going to make all decisions about presenters by May.  I had to wait about a week till I heard. But since they go through casting to give you an offer it might take a little longer since casting seems to be recently busy calling people with offers.  I also got the call on a Friday, which seems to be a trend.  So hopefully you will find out this Friday.  Good luck! I hope you get it!!


----------



## tink8685

I'm starting to get a little discouraged. It's not over a month since I applied for the first three PI's (Communications Planning: Journalism/Graphic Design, GR, and MK event planning assistant) and I haven't heard anything yet. Not even a screening interview or anything. I did call casting a week ago and the woman I spoke with said I was still being considered and they were still in the decision making process, and she said I would be notified either way. I know I need to stay positive and I'm trying really hard...but it's coming down to the end so I'm getting really nervous. I know I am qualified for all three positions I applied for so I'm just wondering why Disney hasn't contacted me yet. Guess I'll just have to keep waiting.

And the disney shakes continue!


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

dopeyrunner said:


> This position didn't offer relocating expenses but I assume others do. Probably the MI ones.



Yep, you're right. MIs are the only ones that give relocation reimbursement.  But congrats on your internship!  The drive is fun though, I did it last year with my boyfriend, we went from Vegas.

So, is everyone still shakin'?   I got a call this morning and I mauled my phone... it was the dentist office reminding me of my appointment. Darn.  The receptionist told me she's never heard someone answer the phone so excited before. haha 

Pixie Dust all around!  Lets hope for some more good news!


----------



## DisSisters

Just to point out, some PIs do offer relocation assistance.  I'm doing a PI and getting relocation assistance, so I guess it just depends on each individual internship.  I think someone already posted what the MI relocation package is, but it is a bit different than mine. So maybe that is what you meant. 

Congrats DopeyRunner!!!


----------



## lightell

DisSisters said:


> Hey! When did you have your interview?  I was told during my interview that they were going to make all decisions about presenters by May.  I had to wait about a week till I heard. But since they go through casting to give you an offer it might take a little longer since casting seems to be recently busy calling people with offers.  I also got the call on a Friday, which seems to be a trend.  So hopefully you will find out this Friday.  Good luck! I hope you get it!!



I had my interview a couple of weeks ago, do you have any idea how many positions are still available for the presenters?


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

DisSisters said:


> Just to point out, some PIs do offer relocation assistance.  I'm doing a PI and getting relocation assistance, so I guess it just depends on each individual internship.  I think someone already posted what the MI relocation package is, but it is a bit different than mine. So maybe that is what you meant.
> 
> Congrats DopeyRunner!!!



Oh, wow. Good to know, thanks!  If I get an internship that's something to hope for, after all, it's going to be a long road trip from Washington.


----------



## DisSisters

lightell said:


> I had my interview a couple of weeks ago, do you have any idea how many positions are still available for the presenters?



I read somewhere that they have around 20 presenters.  I'm not sure how many people have already been accepted.  I haven't seen anyone else on this board that has been yet but there might be some out there. I bet you will hear soon though and it is really nice there are so many positions because it give you a bigger chance!


----------



## lightell

DisSisters said:


> I read somewhere that they have around 20 presenters.  I'm not sure how many people have already been accepted.  I haven't seen anyone else on this board that has been yet but there might be some out there. I bet you will hear soon though and it is really nice there are so many positions because it give you a bigger chance!



Do you know what the starting pay rate is? I havent seen anything on that, also are they helping you with moving expenses at all?


----------



## Rufio

Tink the Rock Star said:


> Yep, you're right. MIs are the only ones that give relocation reimbursement.
> 
> Pixie Dust all around!  Lets hope for some more good news!



wait so if you get a Mgmt intern shizzle- you get money back for living out of disney housing??
oh my my my!!

and i wish we could do a giant disney intern road trip!!


----------



## Rufio

and dopeyrunner nice work!
praise praise- pixie dust!! boooya

congrats on the internship!
well deserved.


----------



## Rufio

for anybody wondering i gather the questions from all around with other disney nerds that have interviewed and here is the list....(leaning towards management interns but some general for eveybody)

please add more if you think of any.
shakes oh frickin shakes

What does management mean to you?

What do you feel will be your duties and responsibilities as a retail manager?

What qualifications do you have that prepare you for this role?

What challenge have you have had to overcome in the past year?
(BUSINESS) 
(PERSONAL)
A project decision that you have made that was a mistake and what or how did you deal with it?

How do you work with and deal with people that learn at various levels?

How did you persuade others to do something different?

How do I deal with critical feedback?

What does diversity mean to you?

How do you relate to guests?

What if you had two tasks with the same deadline, how would you prioritize?


----------



## Berlioz70

For a regular PI I was asked who my favorite character was and why - I was not prepared for that one at all!!


----------



## dopeyrunner

What kinda of relocation assistance was offered? I am just currious.. Good Luck and Pixie Dust to all those that are still waiting


----------



## lea509

Tink the Rock Star said:


> Yep, you're right. MIs are the only ones that give relocation reimbursement.  But congrats on your internship!  The drive is fun though, I did it last year with my boyfriend, we went from Vegas.



actually that isn't true - I got reimbursement when I moved for my education presenter pi...I am pretty sure it just depends on your department!



dopeyrunner said:


> What kinda of relocation assistance was offered? I am just currious.. Good Luck and Pixie Dust to all those that are still waiting



as for what you get, they base it off the city you applied from or where you went to school - there is a set amount that each city gets


----------



## graygables

Rufio said:


> wait so if you get a Mgmt intern shizzle- you get money back for living out of disney housing??
> oh my my my!!



Ummmmm...not quite.  From what I was told, MIs get 2 weeks of housing assistance here in Disney-provided housing to find their own place and mileage expenses (which won't be much).

still nothing today...had my performance review and it went really well.  My managers are all confused as to why I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## kristilovesdw

Rufio said:


> for anybody wondering i gather the questions from all around with other disney nerds that have interviewed and here is the list....(leaning towards management interns but some general for eveybody)
> 
> please add more if you think of any.
> shakes oh frickin shakes
> 
> What does management mean to you?
> 
> What do you feel will be your duties and responsibilities as a retail manager?
> 
> What qualifications do you have that prepare you for this role?
> 
> What challenge have you have had to overcome in the past year?
> (BUSINESS)
> (PERSONAL)
> A project decision that you have made that was a mistake and what or how did you deal with it?
> 
> How do you work with and deal with people that learn at various levels?
> 
> How did you persuade others to do something different?
> 
> How do I deal with critical feedback?
> 
> What does diversity mean to you?
> 
> How do you relate to guests?
> 
> What if you had two tasks with the same deadline, how would you prioritize?



Thanks for compiling this list!!! Kudos to you  This will be very helpful! I'll atleast be alittle more prepared than I was before with the questions they'll throw my way


----------



## CrazySteph

hey fast question! and Sorry if this might be a dumb question!

Do you get paid doing the Professional Internship?


----------



## Berlioz70

The range is $9-$13 depending on the position. 

MIs make a weekly salarly, last quoted aroung $615.


----------



## thtrmike

I had my interview yesterday at 11:30 and I feel it went very well. It was for the Ops. Management Internship. I am really excited and hope I hearback. If I do not get the position I am at least looking forward to the feedback. This would be such a great opportunity for me and I am very excited to be in a leadership position where I can help the company make dreams come true for everyone.


----------



## CrazySteph

Berlioz70 said:


> The range is $9-$13 depending on the position.
> 
> MIs make a weekly salarly, last quoted aroung $615.



Thank you!

so could you do CareerStart and a Pro. Internship right afterwards?


----------



## dopeyrunner

To do a Pro Intern for most of them you have to be enrolled in college


----------



## graygables

CrazySteph said:


> so could you do CareerStart and a Pro. Internship right afterwards?



If I recall correctly, most of the PIs had "junior or senior" in college as a requirement.  Some of them take grad students while some (Animal Programs) state a preference for undergraduates.


----------



## tink8685

Happy Hump Day everyone! And another day of waiting and disney shakes continues!!
I'm hoping I hear something this week! Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting to hear! Pixie Dust to all!


----------



## bonbon

tink8685 said:


> Happy Hump Day everyone! And another day of waiting and disney shakes continues!!
> I'm hoping I hear something this week! Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting to hear! Pixie Dust to all!



I hope we all get news soon!!  I'd love for all of us to get calls and acceptances!


----------



## bastianc24

I just had my interview.  I want to say it went well, but then part of me says no.  I don't know what to think.  Oh well.  Hehe.


----------



## Lukas87

So... people were saying that the interviews would be Monday and Tuesday.... If we havent been interviewed by now, is that a bad sign?


----------



## tink8685

Lukas87 said:


> So... people were saying that the interviews would be Monday and Tuesday.... If we havent been interviewed by now, is that a bad sign?



I hope not! Because I still haven't even had a first call yet! But I really think it's based on the individual department...so let's not get our hopes up just yet!!


----------



## dkmulder

tink8685 said:


> I hope not! Because I still haven't even had a first call yet! But I really think it's based on the individual department...so let's not get our hopes up just yet!!



Yeah, I really hope it is based on individual departments, although regardless, time is coming to an end.  I have yet to hear anything on the PI's I want, but I haven't seen anyone else mention them either, so I'll count that as a good sign.  BonBon, have you heard from the recruiting or College Education Coordinator departments yet?


----------



## tink8685

dkmulder said:


> Yeah, I really hope it is based on individual departments, although regardless, time is coming to an end.  I have yet to hear anything on the PI's I want, but I haven't seen anyone else mention them either, so I'll count that as a good sign.  BonBon, have you heard from the recruiting or College Education Coordinator departments yet?



I applied for the College Education Coord. PI also...I haven't heard from that department yet though. What other PIs did you apply for? And have you heard from any?


----------



## JenJas87

I just found out I will have my second interview for college recruiting tomorrow at 4.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## dkmulder

tink8685 said:


> I applied for the College Education Coord. PI also...I haven't heard from that department yet though. What other PIs did you apply for? And have you heard from any?



I also applied for College and International program coordinator, College and International Program recruiter and Learning Center - these are the four that I really want (including the one you mentioned) and I have not heard anything here,facebook or from Disney.  The other two that I applied for are Guest Relations and Ticketing. I have heard of others getting interviews and offers for these two, which I am okay with as these were my last choices and I do not meet the recommended skills (I'm not fully bilingual), although I do meet all of the required qualifications.


----------



## Rufio

Majority of my body has stopped shaking since i nearly had a heart attack this morning from getting prepared and pumped with disney music pre-interview.

Overall I am thinking that I delivered the best answers possible, I feel confident about the experience with the panel of two women.

I was cheery at the beginning and conclusion but serious about my answers. maybe to serious??

but there were no questions that matched my list...so people be ready for anything, and also I did not do just 3 questions but i think 5 or 6 open-ended questions. they just let me talk and there was no reactions that i could see through my phone.

so now i hope to hear from Laurabeth and other that are going through it right now. Good luck people!

and ps I forgot to ask when i will hear back!!! mother of !!! son of a !!


----------



## Rufio

bastianc24 said:


> I just had my interview.  I want to say it went well, but then part of me says no.  I don't know what to think.  Oh well.  Hehe.



did you go for Retail MGMT?? i thought?? maaaybe? was it a panel for you?
why are there thoughts of uncertainty? 

i hope they loved me too.


----------



## namara87

I just got offered a position for Retail MI starting June 19th!  Strange thing is...I had a interview scheduled at 11:30am pst, but got a call at 10:30am from the PI office offering me the position!  I told the woman I spoke with that I had an interview scheduled...but she said the decision was based off of my interview from last semester!!!  now I'm waiting to see if the interviewers are going to call att 11:30....regardless...I'm so freaking excited! 

Good Luck to everyone still waiting to here!  

Gray, there is still hope!


----------



## bastianc24

Rufio said:


> did you go for Retail MGMT?? i thought?? maaaybe? was it a panel for you?
> why are there thoughts of uncertainty?
> 
> i hope they loved me too.



Yes, I interviewed with Retail Management and it was a panel...of only 2.  I have major doubts because I couldn't hear what they were asking!  Their speaker phone kept cutting out.  I asked a few times for them to repeat the questions, but I didn't want to sound unprofessional, so I stopped asking after the second time.  Now I'm regretting that decision.  

I don't know if they were asking "how," "when," what," or "why."  I tried answering every possible solution, but I now feel like I was too long-winded.

I don't think I was talking to casting.  I'm pretty sure I was interviewing with the retail managers because I have a friend who is a retail manager.  When I mentioned that my friend had the same position, they asked who it was and they said they knew her really well.  

How did you do?  How big was your panel?


----------



## ashleyrm

A quick question - Did those of you who are currently on the CP do the non-alumni assessment?  (WDW - Professional Internships Non - Alumni Sp 09)

Thanks


----------



## Rufio

namara87 said:


> I just got offered a position for Retail MI starting June 19th!  Strange thing is...I had a interview scheduled at 11:30am pst, but got a call at 10:30am from the PI office offering me the position!  I told the woman I spoke with that I had an interview scheduled...but she said the decision was based off of my interview from last semester!!!  now I'm waiting to see if the interviewers are going to call att 11:30....regardless...I'm so freaking excited!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone still waiting to here!
> 
> Gray, there is still hope!



thats amazing! i am shocked and stunned -- really you are GOOD!!
wowza- congrats!! 

i wonder how long it will take for the rest to find out if we are accepted by the DIS lords?


----------



## Rufio

bastianc24 said:


> How did you do?  How big was your panel?



well I tried to use an example and or tell a story based on the question related to either my work experience, my classes, or my college program. 
I was trying to give them enough of an answer not to be too short, but I could have come across somewhat word...but i stayed away from the dreaded "ums" and "aaa"s though.

Panel was two women as well...probably the same peeps? my friends that a PI said we should give it two weeks max but really a few days is not enough.

im still nervous if they will approve of me


----------



## namara87

Rufio said:


> thats amazing! i am shocked and stunned -- really you are GOOD!!
> wowza- congrats!!
> 
> i wonder how long it will take for the rest to find out if we are accepted by the DIS lords?



Hopefully you won't have to wait too long, otherwise you'd have zero time to make living arrangements!    Did you get the PM's I sent you last night? Hope that info helped.


----------



## bastianc24

Rufio said:


> Panel was two women as well...probably the same peeps? my friends that a PI said we should give it two weeks max but really a few days is not enough.



I think they have to have all decisions made by May 1st.  Is this true?


----------



## dopeyrunner

namara87 said:


> I just got offered a position for Retail MI starting June 19th!  Strange thing is...I had a interview scheduled at 11:30am pst, but got a call at 10:30am from the PI office offering me the position!  I told the woman I spoke with that I had an interview scheduled...but she said the decision was based off of my interview from last semester!!!  now I'm waiting to see if the interviewers are going to call att 11:30....regardless...I'm so freaking excited!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone still waiting to here!
> 
> Gray, there is still hope!



Hey Congrats!!!
Another ZONI I live up near Anthem and I am checking in June 19th as well. When are you planning on driving over to FL?


----------



## Rufio

namara87 said:


> Hopefully you won't have to wait too long, otherwise you'd have zero time to make living arrangements!    Did you get the PM's I sent you last night? Hope that info helped.



yes i received that and it was a big help! ya I hope they did not think I was overly stern or monotone during with my answers...
they just seemed so distant and difficult to tell what they were thinking by there facial expressions. Phones blow


----------



## GiAnnie

bastianc24 said:


> I think they have to have all decisions made by May 1st.  Is this true?



If this IS true, that makes me really nervous. It is driving me nuts that I have not heard a single thing from ANY of the PIs I applied for. I am really excited for those who are getting interviews and are now getting OFFERS! But all this news just makes me worry that I might not be hearing from Disney anytime soon.

I guess my only comfort right now is that I will have a chance to apply again for January to June internships for 2010!


----------



## namara87

dopeyrunner said:


> Hey Congrats!!!
> Another ZONI I live up near Anthem and I am checking in June 19th as well. When are you planning on driving over to FL?



Sweet! Do you go to ASU?  Not quite sure on when I'm driving out yet.  I'm hoping to get the living situation squared away before anything...cause at this moment, I have no clue where I'm going to live lol... I'll probably leave around the 14th or 15th though.  



Rufio said:


> yes i received that and it was a big help! ya I hope they did not think I was overly stern or monotone during with my answers...
> they just seemed so distant and difficult to tell what they were thinking by there facial expressions. Phones blow



haha..I'm sure you did fine.  I was like that after my interview last season too, not sure how well my answers were received and all.  I mean crickets were chirping between questions in my mind. hahaha.


----------



## AndyCP

So far from info on hear and from things I hear elsewhere is that so far management offers have only been given to people who interviewed last time -which worries me since this time was the first time I interviewed!


----------



## bonbon

dkmulder said:


> BonBon, have you heard from the recruiting or College Education Coordinator departments yet?



I have heard zilch, nada, nothing.  *sigh* I am determined to be in the "no news is good news" party. I'm calling casting again tomorrow, as I haven't heard back from them re:summer alumni/PI potential conflict.  Maybe they can tell me something.


----------



## bastianc24

btw, congrats namara!


----------



## einahpets126

Congrats namara- see you down there!


----------



## dopeyrunner

namara87 said:


> Sweet! Do you go to ASU?  Not quite sure on when I'm driving out yet.  I'm hoping to get the living situation squared away before anything...cause at this moment, I have no clue where I'm going to live lol... I'll probably leave around the 14th or 15th though.
> 
> 
> 
> haha..I'm sure you did fine.  I was like that after my interview last season too, not sure how well my answers were received and all.  I mean crickets were chirping between questions in my mind. hahaha.



Nope I am an artichoke and lumberjack. I got to NAU online through SCC it's really weird how it works out. 
What did you put down for housing? Are you in the "lottery" for Patterson or are you going to look for your own place. I have a friend that lives near UCF and they have an extra room at 430 including everything but that is a killer drive with all the tolls. 

And as far as the phone interview, I felt like I was talking fast and sounded too energetic. I was just imagining them thinking what the hell did this girl take. But I was also nervous and tired cause the interview was crazy early for me out here on the west coast. Which means its going to be great getting use to time zones again.


----------



## graygables

I'M IN!!!  I got the call for retail mgmt this AM!!! Happiness all around at my house today!


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Woo hoo!  Congrats GrayGables!!!


----------



## PennState24

Congrats


----------



## GiAnnie

graygables said:


> I'M IN!!!  I got the call for retail mgmt this AM!!! Happiness all around at my house today!



Yay, another one! Congrats!


----------



## packwingfn

bonbon said:


> I have heard zilch, nada, nothing.  *sigh* I am determined to be in the "no news is good news" party. I'm calling casting again tomorrow, as I haven't heard back from them re:summer alumni/PI potential conflict.  Maybe they can tell me something.



Congrats on everyone who got offers!!!

What is this summer alumni/pi potential conflict? Did you apply for Summer Alumni and still waiting to hear back from a PI?

Cus I applied for Summer Alumni, and got a pending, then decided to cancel it, and focus on the PIs, I had a first interview 3 weeks ago, and havent heard anything back since so I was just curious what your problem was.


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> I'M IN!!!  I got the call for retail mgmt this AM!!! Happiness all around at my house today!


CONGRATS and booya!
nice job man! this is greatness -- and i hope you are having one of the best days!!
party on...and do a disney dance no more shakes for you sir!!!


----------



## lauraebeth

man, for those of you accepted, I'm jealous.  

I hope I am still considered since they apparently are already making offers! 

I had my interview this morning for retail MI, it was the exact same questions that the F&B people asked for that MI. so that helped. . .I felt like i rambled some. . .and as far as feedback and crickets, the second panel i sat for I experienced that with. . .the first was good. one of them giving better feedback than another. . .

also, I did have two panel interviews, and one of my boyfriends co-workers also had it this morning @ the same time as me. . .though I'm questioning whether he went through both panels, so maybe for in person to have both is a good sign, my boyfriend texted, so i'll update that later

I've not had the disney shakes, I refuse, i went through that last semester and I just can't do that to myself again. . .but I just want to know. I swear that the F&B people said by the end of the week, but I could be wrong, and then the retail said 2 weeks, Rufio did you ask this? also, retail wouldn't give me a specific number on how many. she said "a handful"

also rufio, what were your interviewers names?


----------



## graygables

Now that I'm home, I can dish more!  What an awesome day today was!  I was taking my DDs into AK with me today (being Earth Day and all) for them to play while I was at work.  Walking across the DAK parking lot, my phone rang, it was WDW CP office, so I picked up.  Lo and behold, making me an offer, right there in the parking lot!  My girls were jumping up and down, 20yo started crying.  It was all very emotional, I've waited SOOOOO long for this day!  They confirmed my email address, but I still haven't gotten the paperwork, so I don't know how long that takes.

I told my managers as soon as I got in and they are all SO happy for me.  I don't think my feet touched the ground all day.

DDs had fun playing and after work, we all went with some of my CPeeps to Winter Summerland for mini-golf.  Perfect ending to a perfect day.  

We're trying to figure out if I can go Seasonal between my CP (5/15) and the PI (6/19), so I'm hoping I might be able to do that.

ETA: I also got a call this afternoon to set up an interview for the Learning Center, which I politely declined.  So there is SOME movement!


----------



## Validee

Congratulations, graygables!  That's very exciting.  Looks like a lot of the offers are coming in now.

I also got my official call this morning.  It took nearly two weeks from when I was notified that I was selected and before the official offer.


----------



## namara87

dopeyrunner said:


> Nope I am an artichoke and lumberjack. I got to NAU online through SCC it's really weird how it works out.
> What did you put down for housing? Are you in the "lottery" for Patterson or are you going to look for your own place. I have a friend that lives near UCF and they have an extra room at 430 including everything but that is a killer drive with all the tolls.



Management interns cannot do the lottery for Patterson Court because of the potential of a conflict of interest.  So, therefore, I'm left to look for my own place...the PI office said they would be supplying me with some resources for finding housing.  I have lots of friends down there I could possibly live with...I just don't know what I'm going to do yet 



graygables said:


> Now that I'm home, I can dish more!  What an awesome day today was!  I was taking my DDs into AK with me today (being Earth Day and all) for them to play while I was at work.  Walking across the DAK parking lot, my phone rang, it was WDW CP office, so I picked up.  Lo and behold, making me an offer, right there in the parking lot!  My girls were jumping up and down, 20yo started crying.  It was all very emotional, I've waited SOOOOO long for this day!  They confirmed my email address, but I still haven't gotten the paperwork, so I don't know how long that takes.



Congrats Gray!  FYI, I verified my email with the PI office today as well, and have yet to get my paperwork either.  Perhaps in the next few days.


----------



## Rufio

lauraebeth said:


> Rufio did you ask this? also, retail wouldn't give me a specific number on how many. she said "a handful"
> 
> also rufio, what were your interviewers names?



ya I forgot to ask....or they were talking and the speaker phone got choppy...so ya no go on that- i will have to take your two week answer.

and i asked about the number of roles too and they said the same general thing..."theres various roles to be filled around in different departments..." bla bla bla....

ha. 
and ya one lady was young and one lady was old....by the voices could not memorize the names sorry.

so...wait and pray and hope and wish just a few more days?? please disney please!!


----------



## einahpets126

namara87 said:


> Congrats Gray!  FYI, I verified my email with the PI office today as well, and have yet to get my paperwork either.  Perhaps in the next few days.



I accepted my MI last Friday and haven't recieved my paperwork yet either. I hope they send it soon- it makes me feel like I'm not official!

Congrats Gray on your acceptance!


----------



## bonbon

packwingfn said:


> Congrats on everyone who got offers!!!
> 
> What is this summer alumni/pi potential conflict? Did you apply for Summer Alumni and still waiting to hear back from a PI?
> 
> Cus I applied for Summer Alumni, and got a pending, then decided to cancel it, and focus on the PIs, I had a first interview 3 weeks ago, and havent heard anything back since so I was just curious what your problem was.



I'm in for Summer, but still waiting to hear about PIs.  I havent heard anything from the PI department.


----------



## bonbon

Oh, and congrats to everyone who has been accepted! =D


----------



## wakyzachy

Went a little crazy and applied for 3 more internships. Shaking X1000 now.


----------



## bonbon

wakyzachy said:


> Went a little crazy and applied for 3 more internships. Shaking X1000 now.



Which three?


----------



## wakyzachy

bonbon said:


> Which three?



Undergraduate Learning & Development Associate, and the Undergraduate Ad Sales Internship in 2 locations CA and NY. I'm too hoping no news is good news. Good luck to all out there. Its Friday tomorrow!


----------



## Rufio

wakyzachy said:


> Undergraduate Learning & Development Associate, and the Undergraduate Ad Sales Internship in 2 locations CA and NY. I'm too hoping no news is good news. Good luck to all out there. Its Friday tomorrow!



apply for it all man! 
love the attitude
maybe i should do that...


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

It's a good idea.  There was an internship in California I would have applied for, but I kinda already have a life in Florida.


----------



## wakyzachy

Rufio said:


> apply for it all man!
> love the attitude
> maybe i should do that...



You should totally. FYI you might want to look into Time Warner they have tons of graphic design internships posted.


----------



## discj1

I got the call this morning and got accepted as Operations Management Professional Internship. I'm crossing my fingers for all of you guys out there still waiting to hear! Best of luck to you!


----------



## bastianc24

got a call today and have an interview scheduled for tomorrow for the college education program coordinator internship.  has anyone interviewed for this PI yet?  any tips?


----------



## bonbon

I GOT A CALL! *cartwheels* College Program Education Coordinator! Monday at 9 AM with Brian.  I absolutely can't wait!!!

Congrats discj1 !


----------



## wakyzachy

bonbon said:


> I GOT A CALL! *cartwheels* College Program Education Coordinator! Monday at 9 AM with Brian.  I absolutely can't wait!!!
> 
> Congrats discj1 !



Yay Congradulations!!!! Good Luck! Stay cool.


----------



## JenJas87

my interview is in 25 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!! College Recruiting, here i come!!!!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

JenJas87 said:


> my interview is in 25 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!! College Recruiting, here i come!!!!



I had my interview this morning, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## tink8685

okay i've tried to stay positive for over a month now...but now seeing everyone getting phone calls and interviews i am starting to get discouraged. i just can't understand it...i meet all of the qualifications, i have a high gpa, and my resume is well written and has a lot of experience on it. I'm hoping for the best...but it's pretty hard at this point


----------



## JenJas87

MegaraRocks! said:


> I had my interview this morning, my fingers are crossed for you!



Oh, how did it go?!?! good luck to you too!


----------



## dms25

I got a call today!  I accepted AK Conservation Education Presenter!  So it looks like they have finally made decisions...


----------



## can84

Congratulations everyone who received offers! Hopefully everyone who's still waiting will be getting their phone calls soon although I too am starting to get discouraged. Well, what's meant to be will be!


----------



## taeclarke

tink8685 said:


> okay i've tried to stay positive for over a month now...but now seeing everyone getting phone calls and interviews i am starting to get discouraged. i just can't understand it...i meet all of the qualifications, i have a high gpa, and my resume is well written and has a lot of experience on it. I'm hoping for the best...but it's pretty hard at this point




I'm there with you. I called casting twice this week and all they would tell me was that the managers are still in the decision making process. With everyone else getting calls and accepting positions, its pretty much hard to stay positive...


----------



## MegaraRocks!

JenJas87 said:


> Oh, how did it go?!?! good luck to you too!



Okay I think, I was reallly nervous!!!! How about you?  Did they mention to you how many positions there was going to be? They said these positions at one point but I'm not sure.


----------



## DisSisters

dms25 said:


> I got a call today!  I accepted AK Conservation Education Presenter!  So it looks like they have finally made decisions...



Congratulationson the PI!  We are going to be co-workers!


----------



## bonbon

tink8685 said:


> okay i've tried to stay positive for over a month now...but now seeing everyone getting phone calls and interviews i am starting to get discouraged. i just can't understand it...i meet all of the qualifications, i have a high gpa, and my resume is well written and has a lot of experience on it. I'm hoping for the best...but it's pretty hard at this point



Tink, I gotta tell you, until 2 PM today I was right there with ya.  I honestly thought I was getting another debt collector calling for the person who used to have my number when I picked up.  Then they asked for me!  It will come to you when you least expect it  

Refresh my memory, what PIs were you applying for?  Keep in mind, Ive applied for 6, turned down for one (no interview), got one interview, and the other 4 are still MIA, so maybe those 4 are the same.


----------



## bonbon

Also, i emailed my advisor about the potential internship, but he wanted to know details about the PI to see what kind of credit he could give me.  Does anyone know where I could find role descriptions for any of the PIs (but at this point specifically CP Education Coordinator)?


----------



## Berlioz70

The description would be the the posting from Disneycareers.com. I downloaded all of my and saved them (before they disappeared from the bench). Unfortunately I do not have the education coordinator one... maybe someone else still has it? Is it still on your bench?


----------



## dkmulder

bonbon said:


> Also, i emailed my advisor about the potential internship, but he wanted to know details about the PI to see what kind of credit he could give me.  Does anyone know where I could find role descriptions for any of the PIs (but at this point specifically CP Education Coordinator)?



I'm not sure where you can find specific details, now that the links are closed, but I can tell you what I remember if that helps.

-set up and assist educators with classroom instruction
-maintain education supplies
-answer student questions and concerns
-register students for classes
-answer questions for parents, schools and administrators

that's all I really remember somewhat clearly

I also remember that one of the requirements was knowing how to use access to maintain student records, so probably entering student data as well.


Let me know how your interview goes and good luck.  Hopefully they want a few for this position as this is the one I really want (although I have heard nothing yet- keeping my fingers crossed that tomorrow will be the day) and we will be co-workers.


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> Okay I think, I was reallly nervous!!!! How about you?  Did they mention to you how many positions there was going to be? They said these positions at one point but I'm not sure.



how long did they tell you til you could here the news??


----------



## kristilovesdw

tink8685 said:


> okay i've tried to stay positive for over a month now...but now seeing everyone getting phone calls and interviews i am starting to get discouraged. i just can't understand it...i meet all of the qualifications, i have a high gpa, and my resume is well written and has a lot of experience on it. I'm hoping for the best...but it's pretty hard at this point



I'm right there with ya! Having not even had a screening interview yet is very disheartening this late in the game... It's hard to stay positive! At this point I'm wondering why I haven't gotten a rejection email yet?! Maybe we'll be one of those luckily people that get the job without even a screening interview... haha wishful thinking I know!

Just wondering but wasn't there someone out there that had gotten the very same email as I, that was a rejection email stating that we didn't qualify for the internship because we weren't in school? To which we both replied back that we were very much so in college?! Just wondering if you're still out there and if you've had you're screening interview yet...


----------



## packwingfn

For those of you who got acceptances from Animal Programs...Did you all have 1 or 2 interviews?

I'm still waiting for a possibile 2nd interview (in Animal Technology), It's been 3 weeks since my initial interivew. Should I call them and ask if I'm still being considered for the position?


----------



## JenJas87

MegaraRocks! said:


> Okay I think, I was reallly nervous!!!! How about you?  Did they mention to you how many positions there was going to be? They said these positions at one point but I'm not sure.



no, i didnt ask, and im not sure they said anything in mine.  I was the last of the day so i think they were kinda tired of asking questions and giving info


----------



## tink8685

bonbon said:


> Tink, I gotta tell you, until 2 PM today I was right there with ya.  I honestly thought I was getting another debt collector calling for the person who used to have my number when I picked up.  Then they asked for me!  It will come to you when you least expect it
> 
> Refresh my memory, what PIs were you applying for?  Keep in mind, Ive applied for 6, turned down for one (no interview), got one interview, and the other 4 are still MIA, so maybe those 4 are the same.



I feel a little better knowing that you were in the same boat as me right up until yesterday. But did you get an initial screening phone call or was yesterday your first phone call and they asked to interview you? 

I applied for Communications Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism, Guest Relations, Magic Kingdom Event Planning Assistant...then last week I applied for College Program Recruiter and College Program Education Coordinator.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## can84

kristilovesdw said:


> I'm right there with ya! Having not even had a screening interview yet is very disheartening this late in the game... It's hard to stay positive! At this point I'm wondering why I haven't gotten a rejection email yet?! Maybe we'll be one of those luckily people that get the job without even a screening interview... haha wishful thinking I know!
> 
> Just wondering but wasn't there someone out there that had gotten the very same email as I, that was a rejection email stating that we didn't qualify for the internship because we weren't in school? To which we both replied back that we were very much so in college?! Just wondering if you're still out there and if you've had you're screening interview yet...



That was me  Nope--haven't heard anything since that email. I may try and call later to see if there's any updates. At this point, I just want to know either way!


----------



## Katie17

from the animal program coordinator

"We are still working through all our files.  We are still targeting May 1st as the finial day we would contact all our candidates."

frustrating since people are already getting offers. guess all we can do is keep holding on and waiting!!

-katie


----------



## bastianc24

Just had my interview for the education coordinator PI.  I think (hope) it went great.  *crossing fingers*


----------



## wakyzachy

Well one more week left out of the 5  week waiting period since the interview. May 1st cant come any sooner. Since I put in my application its been 1 month and 3 weeks. Today I got lunch and I signed the bill with a mickey mouse pen. I hope that was a good luck sign. The shakes seem to be wearing off as its been going on 2 months now. Congrats to all who got offered positions. It must be the graphic design team at Disney that takes sooo long to process applications.


----------



## jschrank

I am graduating this semester and doing the disney college program starting in august.  Does that mean I won't be able to apply for a professional internship next session because i'm already graduated


----------



## bonbon

jschrank said:


> I am graduating this semester and doing the disney college program starting in august.  Does that mean I won't be able to apply for a professional internship next session because i'm already graduated



You can certainly still do one! =) many actually want CP grads, so it actually helps you out.


----------



## bonbon

tink8685 said:


> I feel a little better knowing that you were in the same boat as me right up until yesterday. But did you get an initial screening phone call or was yesterday your first phone call and they asked to interview you?
> 
> I applied for Communications Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism, Guest Relations, Magic Kingdom Event Planning Assistant...then last week I applied for College Program Recruiter and College Program Education Coordinator.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!



That was my first phone call from Disney re: PIs.  I dont know what the screening phone calls are, maybe since Im still employed by Disney (Campus Rep) I didn't have to do one?   And I haven't heard a peep from events, bc I see we both applied for the one at MK.  I dont think I know of anyone that has heard from them, if that helps ease your shakes a little.

Good luck!


----------



## Ace215

Hello everyone, havent posted in a long time. 
I got an offer for the Merchandise Management Internship. Been waiting since forever! Congrats to those who received offers and good luck to those anticipating.


----------



## Emily6

hey everyone! I just got an offer for the F&B Management Internship!  SO EXCITED! congrats to those with offers as well, and good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## wakyzachy

Friday seems to be a great day for calls!


----------



## graygables

Congratulations to all the new acceptees!!!  I just got the email with the link to the info form and I got my call on Wed, so keep watching those inboxes!  I'm still over the moon excited.  Now to start shopping for the wardrobe (and walking around the MK today in "Disney Look" for my leadership class certainly taught me some dos and don'ts!)


----------



## Rufio

Emily6 said:


> hey everyone! I just got an offer for the F&B Management Internship!  SO EXCITED! congrats to those with offers as well, and good luck to everyone still waiting!



awesome! CONGRATS!!

my goodness...disney is really movin now- so wait didnt you just interview?
a few days ago???!

magic is happening- i bet these recruiters or casting are loving the call backs


----------



## ashleyrm

Emily6 said:


> hey everyone! I just got an offer for the F&B Management Internship!  SO EXCITED! congrats to those with offers as well, and good luck to everyone still waiting!



Emily, Congratulations!  My son applied a week ago (he is currently doing QSF&B CP) and hasn't heard anything!  We are bummed, but very happy for you!  Wish I knew how many F&B management internships they are going to be.


----------



## namara87

graygables said:


> Congratulations to all the new acceptees!!!  I just got the email with the link to the info form and I got my call on Wed, so keep watching those inboxes!  I'm still over the moon excited.  Now to start shopping for the wardrobe (and walking around the MK today in "Disney Look" for my leadership class certainly taught me some dos and don'ts!)



I sent my acceptance form in this morning too. I'm right there with you on wardrobe...I cannot wait to start shopping!  Sure I have plenty of suitable attire in  my closet...but this is a great excuse for shopping!  'Express'...here I come!


----------



## Ace215

Hey guys, I've created a group on Facebook specifically for summer/fall 09' PI's. 
Join the group and have fun, information on housing, roommates, and random stuff will be posted and in discussion. 
The group is called,
WDW Professional Interns Summer-Fall 09'
Enter this in the search. 

Hope everyone is have a great day and offers are around the corner!


----------



## Emily6

Rufio said:


> my goodness...disney is really movin now- so wait didnt you just interview?
> a few days ago???!



I interviewed this past Monday, so it was great to hear back so soon!



ashleyrm said:


> Emily, Congratulations!  My son applied a week ago (he is currently doing QSF&B CP) and hasn't heard anything!  We are bummed, but very happy for you!  Wish I knew how many F&B management internships they are going to be.



Thank you so much, I am really happy/thankful for the opportunity! I did the CP last year in FSF&B. I wish I knew how many F&B management positions there are, because I meant to ask during my interview and I totally forgot! Hope your son is enjoying the CP, good luck to him!


----------



## Rufio

Ace215 said:


> Hello everyone, havent posted in a long time.
> I got an offer for the Merchandise Management Internship. Been waiting since forever! Congrats to those who received offers and good luck to those anticipating.



sorry if i asked you this already but...
when did you do your interview and how long til you got the offer?
thanks and CONGRRRAT!
the mouse is alive!!!


----------



## Ace215

Rufio said:


> sorry if i asked you this already but...
> when did you do your interview and how long til you got the offer?
> thanks and CONGRRRAT!
> the mouse is alive!!!



Thanks!! I actually applied and interviewed during the last term right before the economy meltdown. A lot of applicants were shut down and disney cut off a lot of openings. But if I can remember, I applied in august, 1st phone interview in september, and in-person interview in october. I waited the longest for the phone interview and the 2nd interview came about 4-5 weeks after. So I was kind of a rollover on a waiting list. I noticed that another person who applied the same time as me last term, also was offered a position this term. 
Did you apply for the same PI or something else?


----------



## Rufio

ok im trying to post but i dont see it....

ok the point is how long have most people had to wait for an offer?

emily was 5 days...graygables was like eight months -ish? haha--
but what other times? is there an average or do you think its random disney pickin still?


----------



## Rufio

Ace215 said:


> Thanks!!
> Did you apply for the same PI or something else?



i applied for 4 PIs cause of that famous disease we all have until we get the offer **cough**shakes**chough:

retail management 
operations management
travel marketing 
guest relations


----------



## lauraebeth

Emily6 said:


> hey everyone! I just got an offer for the F&B Management Internship!  SO EXCITED! congrats to those with offers as well, and good luck to everyone still waiting!



When did you interview?


----------



## Emily6

lauraebeth said:


> When did you interview?



I interviewed this past Monday, the 20th.


----------



## graygables

Ace215 said:


> Thanks!! I actually applied and interviewed during the last term right before the economy meltdown. A lot of applicants were shut down and disney cut off a lot of openings. But if I can remember, I applied in august, 1st phone interview in september, and in-person interview in october. I waited the longest for the phone interview and the 2nd interview came about 4-5 weeks after. So I was kind of a rollover on a waiting list. I noticed that another person who applied the same time as me last term, also was offered a position this term.



I think there are 3 of us in the same boat so far for the last semester carrying over thing!  I'm still on


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> I think there are 3 of us in the same boat so far for the last semester carrying over thing!  I'm still on



namara was the other mousekateer but she did one last semester too i think... 

tell me if im wrong


----------



## namara87

Nope, this is my first PI.  I interviewed last semester when the freeze went into effect...then I got the call last week with an offer.  I did do two CP's though...SA '06 and Fall '07.


----------



## bonbon

Good luck tomorrow for everyone waiting for calls!


----------



## Rufio

bonbon said:


> Good luck tomorrow for everyone waiting for calls!



yes let thew phone calls begin....
let disney rally up and hopefully they will sweep every last one of the waiting disBoarders!!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Hopefully the Disney Shakes will be over for all of us this week! I heard somewhere that all the rejections and offers have to be out by May 1st is that true?


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> Hopefully the Disney Shakes will be over for all of us this week! I heard somewhere that all the rejections and offers have to be out by May 1st is that true?



that make me so frickin shakey if thats true!!
attack of the shakes

so who informed you about this? and i hope someone has a answer to that great question


----------



## bonbon

MegaraRocks! said:


> Hopefully the Disney Shakes will be over for all of us this week! I heard somewhere that all the rejections and offers have to be out by May 1st is that true?



I'm pretty sure that was just speculation (or perhaps PI specific).  I know when I scheduled my interview, they were interviewing until tomorrow.  And there are many internships that no one has heard ANYTHING about.  I think we'll still be hearing for another week after this.

My interview is in two hours and 17 minutes (not that I'm counting down).  Shakes x about 1000000 right now...


----------



## bonbon

just had my interview.  He didn't mention exactly when we would find out, although I did find out they are hiring 4 PIs.  I got soooo nervous and completely stopped midsentance at one point  I'm a tad worried about that, but I told him I was a little nervous and he laughed and said it was all right.  He seemed to like me, although my nerves got the better of me I think.

Good luck to all other interviewees!


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> yes let thew phone calls begin....
> let disney rally up and hopefully they will sweep every last one of the waiting disBoarders!!



let's hope so! rufio have you had any interviews yet? There's so many of us disboarders that i'm losing track of who has had offers and who is still in the same boat as me not getting a single call yet. 

I just want the shakes to come to an end!!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

bonbon said:


> just had my interview.  He didn't mention exactly when we would find out, although I did find out they are hiring 4 PIs.  I got soooo nervous and completely stopped midsentance at one point  I'm a tad worried about that, but I told him I was a little nervous and he laughed and said it was all right.  He seemed to like me, although my nerves got the better of me I think.
> 
> Good luck to all other interviewees!



What PI was the interview for?


----------



## Rufio

tink8685 said:


> let's hope so! rufio have you had any interviews yet? There's so many of us disboarders that i'm losing track of who has had offers and who is still in the same boat as me not getting a single call yet.
> 
> I just want the shakes to come to an end!!



i have had only one interview besides the prelim, and my 2nd interview was for retail management and two people already got it on here that i know of...

my shakes are jiving like crazy...
I got desparate...so...
I sent a request and my resume and the ID numbers to the vp or pres of EPCOT Dan Cockerell and he told me he would send it to the right people...and said good luck.

so that was my last fight for winning this waiting game! 

what a battle of patience and insanity... this internship


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> i have had only one interview besides the prelim, and my 2nd interview was for retail management and two people already got it on here that i know of...
> 
> my shakes are jiving like crazy...
> I got desparate...so...
> I sent a request and my resume and the ID numbers to the vp or pres of EPCOT Dan Cockerell and he told me he would send it to the right people...and said good luck.
> 
> so that was my last fight for winning this waiting game!
> 
> what a battle of patience and insanity... this internship



that was a great idea...how did you get his contact info?? I'm trying to find someone to contact for the Communications Planning PI but i've searched everywhere and I can't find a contact. I tried looking on the Hub too but I couldn't find much. I guess I'll just have to continue playing the waiting game


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

One valuable lesson gained from applying for PIs... how to be extremely patient.


----------



## tink8685

Tink the Rock Star said:


> One valuable lesson gained from applying for PIs... how to be extremely patient.



that's for sure!! are you still playing the waiting game as well?


----------



## MrsCobra407

I rarely post, but I'm often lurking around, seeing what others have to say... 

I got a call and accepted my role as Magic Kingdom Guest Relations! I'm so excited!! Today is my lucky day! 

I'm sending out good vibes to everyone who applied!


----------



## tink8685

MrsCobra407 said:


> I rarely post, but I'm often lurking around, seeing what others have to say...
> 
> I got a call and accepted my role as Magic Kingdom Guest Relations! I'm so excited!! Today is my lucky day!
> 
> I'm sending out good vibes to everyone who applied!



Congrats! When did you apply? and how long did it take before you received an initial phone call?


----------



## GiAnnie

Rufio said:


> i have had only one interview besides the prelim, and my 2nd interview was for retail management and two people already got it on here that i know of...
> 
> my shakes are jiving like crazy...
> I got desparate...so...
> I sent a request and my resume and the ID numbers to the vp or pres of EPCOT Dan Cockerell and he told me he would send it to the right people...and said good luck.
> 
> so that was my last fight for winning this waiting game!
> 
> what a battle of patience and insanity... this internship



I wish I had some contact info for the finance department. I have one contact for EPCOT finance, but I don't believe she has anything to do with PI recruitment. 

Sadly though, my hope is dying off day by day. The shakes are getting the best of me I guess.


----------



## MrsCobra407

tink8685 said:


> Congrats! When did you apply? and how long did it take before you received an initial phone call?



I applied way back in March, got the prelim, phone interview, had a second screening interview by March 24th, and was offered the position today. I never formally interviewed with Guest Relations. So it's been quite a while.


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Yep, still playing the waiting game.  Oh so patient...


----------



## packwingfn

Still nothing here for Animal Technology Internship...

Anyone else receive any acceptances for any Animal Programs PIs yet?

Glad to see some people got phone calls today!


----------



## islandears

Animal Program peeps

I sent an email asking if it made sense checking on my workbench to monitor my status during the process..

the reply:

"That is not correct.  We close the internships on the web sight once we feel we have enough qualified applications.....
.....We are still trying to reach the goal of notifying everyone by May 1st."

I;m pretty sure that kind of email is not confidential and I think it might help us rest a bit easier....


----------



## packwingfn

Do you think it matters if I call or email them myself? Maybe show that I'm still interested or do you think it would be bothering them and just take it that i'll get the same response that islandears received abut the Animal Programs?


----------



## islandears

I kind of got the impression they are SWAMPED...by the tone of the rest of the email.....plus i sent that email 2 days ago and got a reply 10 mins ago so the sheer time it took to get a reply indicated how much work they have to do
I would hold off....till May 1st


----------



## bonbon

MegaraRocks! said:


> What PI was the interview for?



CP Education coordinator.  If anyone knows the interviewer's last name (first was brian), I'd love to send him a thank-you email for the opportunity to interview.  my professors all told me to do that today when i told them about my interview so i think i should


----------



## Rufio

islandears said:


> I kind of got the impression they are SWAMPED...by the tone of the rest of the email.....plus i sent that email 2 days ago and got a reply 10 mins ago so the sheer time it took to get a reply indicated how much work they have to do
> I would hold off....till May 1st



was that concerning just the DAK PIs or the overall recruiting deadline?


----------



## Rufio

tink8685 said:


> that was a great idea...how did you get his contact info?? I'm trying to find someone to contact for the Communications Planning PI but i've searched everywhere and I can't find a contact. I tried looking on the Hub too but I couldn't find much. I guess I'll just have to continue playing the waiting game



way back when I was a cp in 2006, at the very end of my program I networked with managers then other PIs in the magic kingdom. After a few meetings I wanted some excutive perspective. I actually emailed all excutives that i knew of from Bob Iger (his email was sent back saying unauthorized) Phil Holmes, and Al Weis. One of those two got it and sent it to the next man down I believe which was Dan when he was head of merchandise in Magic Kingdom. It was an amazing experience. So I would tell you to network like crazy!! or ask anyone you know down there to help with contacts.

I have been meaning to contact him but was going back and forth with it until I just had to contact him since the PI process was taking so long. My old managers and friends helped me though it before sending the final copy/email.


----------



## bastianc24

So I got my phone call today and accepted the Education Coordinator PI!  I'm so excited.  Anyone else get the call for this position yet?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

bonbon said:


> CP Education coordinator.  If anyone knows the interviewer's last name (first was brian), I'd love to send him a thank-you email for the opportunity to interview.  my professors all told me to do that today when i told them about my interview so i think i should



If you can find out his last name, I think sending him a thank you email is a great idea.  But, I would also send him a hand written thank you note, that is a must-do after an interview! But do both that way your email will get there before the decision is made, incase the handwritten one doesnt.


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

Accepted a conservation education presenter internship today!! who else is headed to the happiest place on earth?!


----------



## Rufio

clemsondisneygirl said:


> Accepted a conservation education presenter internship today!! who else is headed to the happiest place on earth?!



amazing! is this your best monday ever or what??! 
great job- hopefully this is the week for all of us!!
im very happy the disney nerds are getting hired-
shakes no more for you!


----------



## bonbon

bastianc24 said:


> So I got my phone call today and accepted the Education Coordinator PI!  I'm so excited.  Anyone else get the call for this position yet?




Congrats!!! I haven't heard yet, I interviewed today, but I hope to hear either way soon!


----------



## bastianc24

bonbon said:


> Congrats!!! I haven't heard yet, I interviewed today, but I hope to hear either way soon!



That's awesome.  Good luck!


----------



## lightell

clemsondisneygirl said:


> Accepted a conservation education presenter internship today!! who else is headed to the happiest place on earth?!



I applied for that too and havent heard anything back yet since my interview, now I'm discouraged


----------



## MegaraRocks!

lightell said:


> I applied for that too and havent heard anything back yet since my interview, now I'm discouraged



Dont be discouraged! Tommorrow is another day! Maybe they havent gotten to your name on the call list yet.  I truly hope all of us dissers get a spot!  

I still have the Disney SHAKES too! Congrats to all those who got a spot I hope to join you soon, but who is still waiting? and on what?


----------



## lightell

MegaraRocks! said:


> Dont be discouraged! Tommorrow is another day! Maybe they havent gotten to your name on the call list yet.  I truly hope all of us dissers get a spot!
> 
> I still have the Disney SHAKES too! Congrats to all those who got a spot I hope to join you soon, but who is still waiting? and on what?



is it normal for them to not call everyone on the same day?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

lightell said:


> is it normal for them to not call everyone on the same day?



I dont know this is my first round through, but i am assuming that they would just call until their day is up, and if they dont get to everyone on their list they would pick up where they left off the next day.  But, maybe i am trying to make my self feel better lol


----------



## packwingfn

islandears said:


> I kind of got the impression they are SWAMPED...by the tone of the rest of the email.....plus i sent that email 2 days ago and got a reply 10 mins ago so the sheer time it took to get a reply indicated how much work they have to do
> I would hold off....till May 1st



Ok thanks, I will be patient and hope to hear a phone call this week.


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> I dont know this is my first round through, but i am assuming that they would just call until their day is up, and if they dont get to everyone on their list they would pick up where they left off the next day.  But, maybe i am trying to make my self feel better lol



how many do they usually hire like 400? 
i hope they are taking their time on the phones calls meaning they have more days of phone calls for us...


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Rufio said:


> how many do they usually hire like 400?
> i hope they are taking their time on the phones calls meaning they have more days of phone calls for us...



Thats only my wishful thinking theory!


----------



## graygables

islandears said:


> I kind of got the impression they are SWAMPED...by the tone of the rest of the email.....plus i sent that email 2 days ago and got a reply 10 mins ago so the sheer time it took to get a reply indicated how much work they have to do
> I would hold off....till May 1st



I also understand their department had some upheaval in the last sweep, so they may still be trying to get their feet under them.  I'd just let them do their thing, even though I know (believe me, I KNOW) how hard the waiting is.


----------



## bonbon

MegaraRocks! said:


> Congrats to all those who got a spot I hope to join you soon, but who is still waiting? and on what?



Well, Im still waiting to hear about 4 other PIs: Ops Manager, College Recruiting, Events at MK, and CP Events.  Ive seen others get Ops and Recruiting, so I'm not holding out any hope for those.  Events, though, has been quiet...those I'm still holding a glimmer of hope for.


----------



## tink8685

Here's to a new day! good luck to everyone waiting!!


----------



## packwingfn

graygables said:


> I also understand their department had some upheaval in the last sweep, so they may still be trying to get their feet under them.  I'd just let them do their thing, even though I know (believe me, I KNOW) how hard the waiting is.



Yeah I think you're right. I was originally going to have my interview in Late March but that was the same week as the layoffs so the lady who was supposed to interview me had to step out of the office..perhaps to deal with all the shuffling around they had to do, then I received a phone call a few days later saying their going through a whole restructing of the department right now so I'm sure that pushed things back and people being interviewed.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

bonbon said:


> Well, Im still waiting to hear about 4 other PIs: Ops Manager, College Recruiting, Events at MK, and CP Events.  Ive seen others get Ops and Recruiting, so I'm not holding out any hope for those.  Events, though, has been quiet...those I'm still holding a glimmer of hope for.



You know some one who got college recruiting or college education?


----------



## Ellagirl

Has there been anyone who has heard from the Events Dept?


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> but who is still waiting? and on what?



im waiting on at least the retail managerment, but three peeps already got it on here so far...
and waiting on GR, and MGNT ops, and TMCD graphics


----------



## wakyzachy

Rufio said:


> im waiting on at least the retail managerment, but three peeps already got it on here so far...
> and waiting on GR, and MGNT ops, and TMCD graphics



Still WAITING on graphics. Where are you graphics??? Call me thanks!


----------



## bonbon

MegaraRocks! said:


> You know some one who got college recruiting or college education?



Both, actually. I had heard of someone getting recruiting, and then someone [who's name is currently escaping me] just got offered education.  Education said there were 4 positions, so who knows, I could still be in the running!

EDIT: It was bastianc24.  Sorry I forgot your name for a second there!


----------



## bastianc24

bonbon said:


> Both, actually. I had heard of someone getting recruiting, and then someone [who's name is currently escaping me] just got offered education.  Education said there were 4 positions, so who knows, I could still be in the running!
> 
> EDIT: It was bastianc24.  Sorry I forgot your name for a second there!



The education manager told me during the interview that there were 6 internship spots available.  I don't know.  I could be wrong.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

bonbon said:


> Both, actually. I had heard of someone getting recruiting, and then someone [who's name is currently escaping me] just got offered education.  Education said there were 4 positions, so who knows, I could still be in the running!
> 
> EDIT: It was bastianc24.  Sorry I forgot your name for a second there!



That baffles me because they just interview last thursday and friday soo i dont get how recruiting has heard already.  They said they would be making there decision monday.  OMG Im panicking im sorry


----------



## ashleyrm

MegaraRocks! said:


> That baffles me because they just interview last thursday and friday soo i dont get how recruiting has heard already.  They said they would be making there decision monday.  OMG Im panicking im sorry



I can certainly understand your panicking.  I hope for all of you that Disney makes their decisions soon so that you will know one way or the other.  My son (who in currently doing the CP in QSF&B) applied for the F&B management internship and still has not heard anything.  He sent an email yesterday to the questions@disneyinterns.com address.  He has tried to call the phone number but only gets an an answering machine.  Basically, he just asked if they were still in the decision making process, if he was being considered and if not, why, etc.  

Will let you know if he gets any response.  He's currently working his 9th day out of 11 with no days off so he's too busy to stress - I get to do it for him!


----------



## AndyCP

Does anyone know if wdw.disney.interns@disney.com is an email that is answered or should I send my questions to questions@disneyinterns.com ?


----------



## avsemijalac

wakyzachy said:


> Still WAITING on graphics. Where are you graphics??? Call me thanks!


I'm still waiting on Communication Planning, but I'm not worried yet. I understand that TONS of people applied for these PI's, plus the leaders have their daily work on top of doing our interviews and sorting through everyone etc. I'm just being patient... *sigh*


----------



## wakyzachy

avsemijalac said:


> I'm still waiting on Communication Planning, but I'm not worried yet. I understand that TONS of people applied for these PI's, plus the leaders have their daily work on top of doing our interviews and sorting through everyone etc. I'm just being patient... *sigh*



Yea I hear ya. I know they gotta be swamped with applications. May 1st is my cut off day. Thats what the pre screening interviewer told me any how. By any chance did you get any other interviews besides the pre-screening one? It will be the end of my 2 month long waiting period on Friday, I cant wait.


----------



## Rufio

i was late to class for this information...
just called the recruiting line again and she sent a message to her supervisor and while on the phone got back the message in a less than a minute that the deadline for denials/rejections or offers done by MAY 15TH

that was the final word.
I also asked her if disney will even inform us if we did not get the position and she replied Disney will at least email a rejection with their mass email system unless major changes. 

There will be more cuts as well bla bla bla emo emo emo....

and she said its  crazy down there, she told me there is alot of work for everyone now that the shifting and re-organizing has been going on

that it all for now...


----------



## namara87

^^^^Man oh man.  I was hoping for everyone still waiting that you'd all hear by May 1st...Now 2 more potential weeks of waiting?!?!  Craze...I'm not longer waiting, but trust, I absolutely know how you feel.  Hope it ends up in good news for all/most unlike last season.....


----------



## avsemijalac

wakyzachy said:


> Yea I hear ya. I know they gotta be swamped with applications. May 1st is my cut off day. Thats what the pre screening interviewer told me any how. By any chance did you get any other interviews besides the pre-screening one? It will be the end of my 2 month long waiting period on Friday, I cant wait.


Well, according to this new info, maybe you should change your cut off day to the 15th... I initially applied for Travel Industry Marketing Creative Development when it was posted on February 14th and had my overall pre-screening interview on February 27th. I applied for Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism when it was posted on March 11th and sent in my portfolio that weekend. Disney received it Tuesday, March 17th and they called me to set up an interview based on my portfolio that Friday, March 20th (very surprised it happened so quick!) I had that interview on Monday, March 23rd and it was in front of a panel of people on speaker phone. I think it went pretty well and they seemed impressed with my portfolio, qualifications and accomplishments. They told me they were scheduled to interview people until April 10th, but that didn't mean I couldn't get a call before then. I didn't get a call, so I'm assuming they are behind with interviews and/or they are now in the decision-making stage. I can see how they would be behind, though, with all the let-go's at Disney and needing to shift around etc. Don't give up hope, there is still time everyone!


----------



## Berlioz70

Turns out my internship is up and running for fall... interviews start on Thursday. I'm not sure if anyone out there applied for them, but if you have questions about the following two internships I can help you out! I'm not sure under what title they were posted, but here's how we refer to them:

(OL&D) Animal Programs
(OL&D) Learning Solutions

Good luck!!


----------



## can84

Berlioz70 said:


> Turns out my internship is up and running for fall... interviews start on Thursday. I'm not sure if anyone out there applied for them, but if you have questions about the following two internships I can help you out! I'm not sure under what title they were posted, but here's how we refer to them:
> 
> (OL&D) Animal Programs
> (OL&D) Learning Solutions
> 
> Good luck!!



Were these recently posted? If you don't mind, what are the descriptions for both? Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

can84 said:


> Were these recently posted? If you don't mind, what are the descriptions for both? Thank you!



I'm not sure... but it doesn't appear that either are posted now. They are just starting interviews so I assume the listing was taken down already.

I do not have the actual descriptions. My list of responsibilities is pretty long (especially with the recent restructure) so it would be easier for me to answer questions then to write four paragraphs on my job.


----------



## GiAnnie

MAY 15TH!!!! Gah, just stick a fork in me now, because I might be done. I am not sure if I can handle this for another two and a half weeks!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

GiAnnie said:


> MAY 15TH!!!! Gah, just stick a fork in me now, because I might be done. I am not sure if I can handle this for another two and a half weeks!



I echo those sentiments, what is odd is my graduation day is May 15th! so getting rejections on that day would be a huge buzz kill!


----------



## graygables

I got my red folder today!   Still no word on location, though...

Tons of pixies for those of you still waiting for the call!


----------



## Ace215

graygables said:


> I got my red folder today!   Still no word on location, though...
> 
> Tons of pixies for those of you still waiting for the call!



Gray!!! I'm super jealous!! I want my red folder!!!


----------



## dopeyrunner

I got my red folder on saturday.. a little disapointed as it pretty much was just the disney look book and three papers with pretty much the same info from the website. 
I so remember being more excited the first time around. lol.


----------



## graygables

dopeyrunner said:


> I got my red folder on saturday.. a little disapointed as it pretty much was just the disney look book and three papers with pretty much the same info from the website.
> I so remember being more excited the first time around. lol.



Yeah, I was about to add the boring factor of it all.  But, now it's got me checking my email every 2 minutes for my location!!!


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> I got my red folder today!   Still no word on location, though...
> 
> Tons of pixies for those of you still waiting for the call!



oh those blasted red folders!!! curses- i must sleep!! gables i am so happy and wish I could say "i will meet you down there" but no such luck yet!!

gimme all the pixie dust please!!!

it will be morning in a few hours!! yes!!!


----------



## tink8685

Here's to another new day!...and more waiting..........good luck and pixe dust to all!


----------



## bonbon

Rufio said:


> just called the recruiting line again and she sent a message to her supervisor and while on the phone got back the message in a less than a minute that the deadline for denials/rejections or offers done by MAY 15TH



May 15th? O_O I'll be flying down for Summer Alumni then! Augh....stress just shot through the roof...and I still haven't heard back from them about that detail...


----------



## einahpets126

graygables said:


> Yeah, I was about to add the boring factor of it all.  But, now it's got me checking my email every 2 minutes for my location!!!



Is that how MIs find out their location- by email?? I already check my email all the time, but that will make me want to check it even more! I can't wait to find out where I'll be working. I'm front office management and I really would be happy at mostof the resorts, but I'm so anxious to find out!


----------



## concrdrowdy4

I just got a formal offer by phone for the Education Presenter internship, she said she was going to email me with a form to fill out... has anyone recieved this or any information?


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Good luck and pixie dust to everyone today!


----------



## dms25

concrdrowdy4 said:


> I just got a formal offer by phone for the Education Presenter internship, she said she was going to email me with a form to fill out... has anyone recieved this or any information?



Congrats!  I have also accepted this PI.  I received my email the next day, but I know other people on here have waited longer than that.  I also received another email yesterday about housing and at the bottom it said that we will be getting several emails with information we will need before we arrive.  I hope this answers your questions!


----------



## concrdrowdy4

Thanks! I am really excited. Have you done a PI before? I am completely new to the whole thing so I am just waiting on more information. It came as a complete shock when I got the call... I figure with 2 days left until the 1st that all decisions has been made. For those of you still waiting: there is hope!


----------



## lightell

dms25 said:


> Congrats!  I have also accepted this PI.  I received my email the next day, but I know other people on here have waited longer than that.  I also received another email yesterday about housing and at the bottom it said that we will be getting several emails with information we will need before we arrive.  I hope this answers your questions!



congrats guys, I am really discouraged now that 3 people on here have gotten phone calls for that position and  I am still waiting


----------



## Rufio

Tink the Rock Star said:


> Good luck and pixie dust to everyone today!



which are you waiting for?
and thank you for the P dust! i need all of it.


----------



## concrdrowdy4

Good luck everyone!


----------



## concrdrowdy4

Has anyone else heard anything this week?


----------



## JenJas87

Hey I just got offered a PI in College Recruiting!  good luck! now im looking for roommates and places to live!


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Congrats JenJas!  Good too see one Spokane kid heading down!

Well tomorrow's a new day, and hopefully it will be full of more good news!


----------



## packwingfn

I have a feeling that Friday will be a good day for all of us.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Just wondering if anyone else has a tattoo out there. When I was accepting the position from casting they asked me if I had one for like the fourth time. When I told her yes she told me she would call me back. I was like ok. She did call me back and was like it's ok your in an office. I just laughed they never asked how big it was.  I just can't wait to get my other one done.


----------



## Rufio

JenJas87 said:


> Hey I just got offered a PI in College Recruiting!  good luck! now im looking for roommates and places to live!



washington!! ya ya!!
congrats...you made me proud!!
my old boss works in recruiting

and hey when did you interview for that, meaning how long ago??

please party- and go crazy today!!!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

JenJas got the position I was waiting on, I am completly out of pixie dust.  Good luck to everyone else!  Congrats JenJas!!!!!!


----------



## JenJas87

Tink the Rock Star said:


> Congrats JenJas!  Good too see one Spokane kid heading down!
> 
> Well tomorrow's a new day, and hopefully it will be full of more good news!



Thanks!!! let me know what happens so we can represent spokane together, haha


----------



## JenJas87

Rufio said:


> washington!! ya ya!!
> congrats...you made me proud!!
> my old boss works in recruiting
> 
> and hey when did you interview for that, meaning how long ago??
> 
> please party- and go crazy today!!!




Hey thanks.  I wish I could party, but tomorrow is my last day of hell in college and then I can graduate, then I will celebrate!  I interviewed on Thursday and found out this morning.



MegaraRocks! said:


> JenJas got the position I was waiting on, I am completly out of pixie dust.  Good luck to everyone else!  Congrats JenJas!!!!!!



Dont lose hope!  I dont know how many they are taking, but you could still get it!  good luck, and pixie dust to you!


----------



## dms25

concrdrowdy4 said:


> Thanks! I am really excited. Have you done a PI before? I am completely new to the whole thing so I am just waiting on more information. It came as a complete shock when I got the call... I figure with 2 days left until the 1st that all decisions has been made. For those of you still waiting: there is hope!



No, this is my first PI.  I was part of the group who applied for the spring PIs, but didn't get one because of the economy cuts.  I can't wait to get there!  And we get to be co-workers!


----------



## tink8685

Just so I know I'm not the only one...how many people out there still haven't even received an initial phone call???


----------



## Rufio

tink8685 said:


> Just so I know I'm not the only one...how many people out there still haven't even received an initial phone call???



ive been waiting for three initial phones calls...3 outta 4! ohh yaaa!!


goodnight and luck and wishes and pixies and princesses....and castles...!!!awWWW shakes in the brain


----------



## tink8685

Rufio said:


> ive been waiting for three initial phones calls...3 outta 4! ohh yaaa!!
> 
> 
> goodnight and luck and wishes and pixies and princesses....and castles...!!!awWWW shakes in the brain



haha thanks rufio! I actually feel better knowing that you are also in the same position as me. We can suffer from the disney shakes together lol


----------



## ashleyrm

tink8685 said:


> Just so I know I'm not the only one...how many people out there still haven't even received an initial phone call???



Checked with my son and as of this morning, he also has not heard anything (phone call, email, etc)...

Still thinking happy thoughts for all of you....


----------



## taeclarke

tink8685 said:


> Just so I know I'm not the only one...how many people out there still haven't even received an initial phone call???



I'm there with you Tink. I've been avoiding the boards because they were making me a little sad since I still haven't heard anything. But I'm there with you, no calls, no nothing...


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Good morning!  Hopefully this is a good day!

Oh and Rufio, once you had that first initial phone call, that's it, you do the one and it's for all the internships you applied for, even if you applied for some after that phone call.  At least that's what I've been told from the professional recruiting office.

Pixie dust!  Good luck!

.... I figure if I do this every day, it will bring at least someone on here good luck....


----------



## avsemijalac

Tink the Rock Star said:


> Good morning!  Hopefully this is a good day!
> 
> Oh and Rufio, once you had that first initial phone call, that's it, you do the one and it's for all the internships you applied for, even if you applied for some after that phone call.  At least that's what I've been told from the professional recruiting office.
> 
> Pixie dust!  Good luck!
> 
> .... I figure if I do this every day, it will bring at least someone on here good luck....


The first phone call that you receive is the pre-screening interview and that is for all the internships that you apply for. If the leaders for the internships are interested in you based on your resume, pre-screening interview notes, portfolio etc, then they contact you for a second, more focused/specific interview.


----------



## kmg148

I've been trying to follow along, has anyone gotten offered GR yet?


----------



## lea509

yea, I got GR a few weeks ago and I know someone else got an offer this week! Have you had an interview?


----------



## Rufio

kmg148 said:


> I've been trying to follow along, has anyone gotten offered GR yet?



ya i think over the post 3 disney peeps got it in here...alot have applied for it as well.

and TINK the ROCK STAR! oh yes i knew about the initial phone interview...i thought you were talkin bout the 2nd interview which I have only gotten one.


----------



## Rufio

frick...i just realized this post has over 1000 replies.
wow...the power of PIs.

or future PIs...if you want to think that way.

no emails or calls yet...


----------



## GiAnnie

taeclarke said:


> I'm there with you Tink. I've been avoiding the boards because they were making me a little sad since I still haven't heard anything. But I'm there with you, no calls, no nothing...



I am with the both of you! I have not heard anything at all.


----------



## kmg148

I have not interviewed, but plan on it spring of 2010 when I'm getting ready to graduate!


----------



## lightell

Just accepted a PI as an Education Presenter in the Animal Kingdom


----------



## DisSisters

lightell said:


> Just accepted a PI as an Education Presenter in the Animal Kingdom



Congrats! That is very exciting!


----------



## dms25

lightell said:


> Just accepted a PI as an Education Presenter in the Animal Kingdom



Congrats!


----------



## lightell

I got my phone call today and my contact said that they do provide money for moving expenses. Does anyone have any idea as to the amound of money that they give for relocating?


----------



## thtrmike

I interviewed last Monday for a MI. They told me I would hear whether or not I got it by the end of last week, beginning of this week. Well it is now the end of this week and nothing. Should I assume that this position has already been filled, or continue my wait?


----------



## islandears

So I see a lot of conservation education presenter internships offered....but has anyone heard of anyone accepting one of the group education/guest education/community education roles.....or even the DAK lodge internship?


----------



## can84

islandears said:


> So I see a lot of conservation education presenter internships offered....but has anyone heard of anyone accepting one of the group education/guest education/community education roles.....or even the DAK lodge internship?



Those are the ones I'm waiting on too. I emailed last week to see if May 1 is still the notify-by date, but I never received an answer.

To everyone who received an offer, congratulations!

For the rest of us, here's hoping for some good news tomorrow.


----------



## MrsCobra407

kmg148 said:


> I've been trying to follow along, has anyone gotten offered GR yet?



I got MK GR on Monday!


----------



## kmg148

MrsCobra407 said:


> I got MK GR on Monday!



Congrats!

I know this is weird to ask, but is there any chance when you start that you would be able to let me know how it's going? Since it is such a limited role, I was really interested in hearing what it's like first hand!


----------



## Katie17

AHHH. May 1st is FINALLY HERE. Anyone else checking their email every 5 minutes? Last I heard from the animal program PI coordinator May 1st was still their goal for sending out acceptance and rejection notices. Talk about anxiety! Anyone here anything yet??


----------



## graygables

Katie17 said:


> AHHH. May 1st is FINALLY HERE. Anyone else checking their email every 5 minutes? Last I heard from the animal program PI coordinator May 1st was still their goal for sending out acceptance and rejection notices. Talk about anxiety! Anyone here anything yet??



I just got an email from Animal Programs stating that they have moved their deadline back to May 11th.


----------



## Katie17

graygables said:


> I just got an email from Animal Programs stating that they have moved their deadline back to May 11th.



ARGH. I guess I'm not completely suprised...here's to another 11 days of waiting!


----------



## GiAnnie

I don't think anybody here has applied for the finance internships, but I was curious if anyone KNEW of someone else (a friend or coworker or someone) that has applied for a finance one??? I am not sure if not hearing back yet is a good or bad thing, because I don't have anything to gauge it against.


----------



## PennState24

Another long 11 days of waiting


----------



## packwingfn

Yea I also got the email from Animal Programs. Another long 11 days of waiting and this time I don't have school to keep me busy. Maybe I'll hear good news from them on my birthday which is on May 7th. That would be a nice birthday present!


----------



## islandears

u'd think they woulda known they were behind couple days ago when i asked and they stuck with saying may 1st...go figure


----------



## CFL

I just wanted to add in I have an interview May 6th for the food and beverage management internship, and I know at least one person who already got an offer for the same position last week.


----------



## MrsCobra407

kmg148 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I know this is weird to ask, but is there any chance when you start that you would be able to let me know how it's going? Since it is such a limited role, I was really interested in hearing what it's like first hand!



aw yeah! For sure!! I'll post on here about it. I asked someone to do that for my first internship with ticketing and never got a response. I'd love to share my experience 

btw, who ever gets ticketing this term, will LOVE it. Probably the best professional internship out there.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

JenJas87 said:


> Hey I just got offered a PI in College Recruiting!  good luck! now im looking for roommates and places to live!



CONGRATS!

You will LOVE it!  I did my PI there and it was a phenomenal experience.  The team is fantastic.  You'll work hard, but you'll also have so much fun!!!  I can't say enough wonderful things about Recruiting!

Let me know if you have any specific questions; I'm more than happy to answer them!


----------



## Rufio

no more weekends please!!!
i cant take anymore captain! why why?!!
til may 15th...the ultimate deadline for all...

i have to figure out a plan to get them aware down there...that i love the mouse...

maybe a little too much


----------



## concrdrowdy4

I got the internship and now i am looking for housing.... anyone in the same boat?


----------



## dms25

I'm still waiting to hear about Disney housing.  They told me I should hear something by the middle of May, but I highly doubt that when they have pushed back all the deadlines.

Does anyone know if I will have to get a new ID for my PI if I already have one?  I have a red ID, since I'm seasonal, and it would be great if I didn't have to go through the hassle of a new ID.  I emailed them about this early in the week, and of course it is still unanswered.


----------



## GiAnnie

dms25 said:


> Does anyone know if I will have to get a new ID for my PI if I already have one?  I have a red ID, since I'm seasonal, and it would be great if I didn't have to go through the hassle of a new ID.  I emailed them about this early in the week, and of course it is still unanswered.



I believe you do have to get a new one, which should either be yellow or blue. And the hassle might be worth it, because I think I have been told that you jump up to the 35% discount... Although I guess someone who has done a PI should confirm this.


----------



## jarhead28

hey guys,

i was just wondering if any of you had applied to the DATG Summer Internships? If so, what stage in the process are you at? I was wondering when you heard back from them and if anyone gave an interview, any help on that would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## lea509

GiAnnie said:


> I believe you do have to get a new one, which should either be yellow or blue. And the hassle might be worth it, because I think I have been told that you jump up to the 35% discount... Although I guess someone who has done a PI should confirm this.



actually the id's are white and just like cp id's, unless you are management and those are blue - that's when you get 35% off, but only management. In addition, you are supposed turn your id back in or they can charge you 50 bucks, however, my friend who was part time at disney before the pi was allowed to keep her yellow id. Also, your maingate stays the same, so don't forget it either!


----------



## bastianc24

concrdrowdy4 said:


> I got the internship and now i am looking for housing.... anyone in the same boat?



yuppers.


----------



## thtrmike

Does any one know if this May 15th Deadline includes the Ops. Management as well?
Thanks


----------



## lauraebeth

GiAnnie said:


> I believe you do have to get a new one, which should either be yellow or blue. And the hassle might be worth it, because I think I have been told that you jump up to the 35% discount... Although I guess someone who has done a PI should confirm this.



My first hire date for a CP 3 years ago was 8/10/2005. on 8/10/2008, my discount became 35% and i was a campus rep @ the time


----------



## Roxyorca

I was just recently accepted for PI with DAK Education Presenter!

Congrats to others who have been accepted!


----------



## GiAnnie

lea509 said:


> actually the id's are white and just like cp id's, unless you are management and those are blue - that's when you get 35% off, but only management. In addition, you are supposed turn your id back in or they can charge you 50 bucks, however, my friend who was part time at disney before the pi was allowed to keep her yellow id. Also, your maingate stays the same, so don't forget it either!



Guess I need to talk to my informants! Sorry about the mix up!


----------



## lea509

GiAnnie said:


> Guess I need to talk to my informants! Sorry about the mix up!



haha, I think we all get mixed up with information - that was at least how it went down for my pi; plus my friend did a management TA and got the blue id, but when he went back to his full-time position, he had to turn in his id and go back to yellow with the same 20% discount. This is all based on experiences though, I don't want to say it's fact!


----------



## glendalais

GiAnnie said:


> I believe you do have to get a new one, which should either be yellow or blue. And the hassle might be worth it, because I think I have been told that you jump up to the 35% discount... Although I guess someone who has done a PI should confirm this.



The 35% "B" Merchandise Discount is offered to the following Cast Members and Employees of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies:

Hourly Cast Members and Employees with at least three years of service (*Red* or *Yellow* Cast IDs).
Salaried _Hong Kong Disneyland_ Cast Members with at least 3 years of service (*Yellow* or *Blue* Cast IDs). 
Certain Operating Participant and Consultant Employees (*Green* Cast IDs)
Salaried Cast Members and Employees (*Blue* Cast IDs)
Executives of The Walt Disney Company and Affiliated Companies.

In addition, the 35% "B" Discount is offered to select other persons, as determined by the Company. 

All other Cast Members and Employees who are eligible for a Cast Merchandise Discount receive the 20% "A" Discount.


----------



## Ace215

Hey guys,
Thought it would be a good time...even though pretty late, to begin looking for housing and apartment mates. 
I'm looking at Coral Cay which is a gated community of fully furnished townhouses that you rent out. 
Rent is about $425 per person per month and includes EVERYTHING!! And its about 10-15 min from work.
I'm looking for those interested (Male and/or Female if comfortable)and you WILL have your own room!!

You can view pics and more info at the website staycoralcay.com

Send me a pm or just reply if your interested. Thanks!!
Good Luck to those waiting


----------



## bastianc24

Ace215 said:


> Hey guys,
> Thought it would be a good time...even though pretty late, to begin looking for housing and apartment mates.
> I'm looking at Coral Cay which is a gated community of fully furnished townhouses that you rent out.
> Rent is about $425 per person per month and includes EVERYTHING!! And its about 10-15 min from work.
> I'm looking for those interested (Male and/or Female if comfortable)and you WILL have your own room!!
> 
> You can view pics and more info at the website staycoralcay.com
> 
> Send me a pm or just reply if your interested. Thanks!!
> Good Luck to those waiting



This looks like a resort community meant for short-term vacations, not actual living...or am I wrong?


----------



## graygables

bastianc24 said:


> This looks like a resort community meant for short-term vacations, not actual living...or am I wrong?



They have both vacationers and long-term leases. There are several in the area that are set up that way.


----------



## lauraebeth

coral cay does short term leases as well. I live here now. and the gate is a facade.

it's ok. I hope to find something a little nicer if i stay here


----------



## bastianc24

Ah, nice.  Hmmmm...I might actually be interested then.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

dms25 said:


> I'm still waiting to hear about Disney housing.  They told me I should hear something by the middle of May, but I highly doubt that when they have pushed back all the deadlines.
> 
> Does anyone know if I will have to get a new ID for my PI if I already have one?  I have a red ID, since I'm seasonal, and it would be great if I didn't have to go through the hassle of a new ID.  I emailed them about this early in the week, and of course it is still unanswered.



If you are planning on staying seasonal after your PI, Access Control may let you keep your red ID.  My friend did her PI in Guest Relations and had a Red ID because she was seasonal in Entertainment. Technically, your physical id color shouldn't matter.  Once your role is changed in SAP as long as your ID has not passed it's expiration date, you'd be able to use it.  Access Control can make it so it doesn't expire until after your PI if that makes sense haha.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

lauraebeth said:


> My first hire date for a CP 3 years ago was 8/10/2005. on 8/10/2008, my discount became 35% and i was a campus rep @ the time



Word.  I've been getting 35% with a white ID because of my original hire date   It's awesome haha.


----------



## Ace215

A lot of PIs have stayed here and are looking to stay here, its just a matter of finding mates to secure the place. I figure we wont be in our apartment too much so I wont be too picky, however, we will be there for about 7-8 months. PIs have stated that it is a good place to stay for the price and location so I'm interested. And we can always jazz it up a bit!!!


----------



## lauraebeth

DwightKSchrute said:


> Word.  I've been getting 35% with a white ID because of my original hire date   It's awesome haha.



i knowwwww! i love that I'm the only CP in existance that saves 35%


----------



## graygables

Fresh doses for this week! 

Hopefully those of you still waiting for offers will finally hear something and those of us waiting for details will, too!  Keep up the Faith, Trust, and Pixie Dust!


----------



## kara41187

Ace215 said:


> Hey guys,
> Thought it would be a good time...even though pretty late, to begin looking for housing and apartment mates.
> I'm looking at Coral Cay which is a gated community of fully furnished townhouses that you rent out.
> Rent is about $425 per person per month and includes EVERYTHING!! And its about 10-15 min from work.
> I'm looking for those interested (Male and/or Female if comfortable)and you WILL have your own room!!
> 
> You can view pics and more info at the website staycoralcay.com
> 
> Send me a pm or just reply if your interested. Thanks!!
> Good Luck to those waiting




Hey, I am interested in staying there as well. I was just accepted into Labor operations, and am looking for a fully furnished apt.


----------



## lightell

Hey does anyone have any idea how much relocation assistance is given for PIs?

Oh and good luck to all that are waiting


----------



## bastianc24

lightell said:


> Hey does anyone have any idea how much relocation assistance is given for PIs?
> 
> Oh and good luck to all that are waiting



It depends on the department and the internship.  Some departments don't even offer relocation assistance.  I didn't get any.  hehe.  oh well.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Is anyone who didnt get a PI going down as a CP?


----------



## lea509

lightell said:


> Hey does anyone have any idea how much relocation assistance is given for PIs?
> 
> Oh and good luck to all that are waiting



they base it on the city of your university/where apply from, so even if driving from a different city or coast, it's based on the original, and it's a set amount. That's how it was when I received my relocation assistance - based on the city of my university.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Also not all PI's recieve relocation money. The recreation services PI doesn't recieve relocation allowance. So it's all out of pocket expense for me.


----------



## lightell

lea509 said:


> they base it on the city of your university/where apply from, so even if driving from a different city or coast, it's based on the original, and it's a set amount. That's how it was when I received my relocation assistance - based on the city of my university.



I asked So I know that my PI does provide relocation assistance.

I am sure that I will find out a number soon


----------



## avsemijalac

MegaraRocks! said:


> Is anyone who didnt get a PI going down as a CP?


I have a Merchandising CP and I'm checking in June 15th.  I'm still waiting to hear back about the PI, like everyone else.


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> Is anyone who didnt get a PI going down as a CP?



i have a cp in hospitality...
still waiting for PI though...

i ran out of the shower this morning due to my phone ringing but it was just a friend with no mouse ears...

has anyone done the hospitality cp? would that be in hotels im guessing?


----------



## einahpets126

Rufio said:


> i have a cp in hospitality...
> still waiting for PI though...
> 
> i ran out of the shower this morning due to my phone ringing but it was just a friend with no mouse ears...
> 
> has anyone done the hospitality cp? would that be in hotels im guessing?



I did a hospitality cp. It will be in the resort front office- I was only trained on the front desk (which basically everyone in hospitality is trained on) , but some CPs were also trained as concierge or runner. At my resort, it was only CPs who were staying longer like Advantage CPs or those extending, but it kind of varies by resort. I also know people in hospitality who worked with luggage services.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

avsemijalac said:


> I have a Merchandising CP and I'm checking in June 15th.  I'm still waiting to hear back about the PI, like everyone else.




I am checking in June 15th too! I have attractions!  I am super excited, even though im still waiting on PIs

RUFIO-what day do you check in?


----------



## can84

avsemijalac said:


> I have a Merchandising CP and I'm checking in June 15th.  I'm still waiting to hear back about the PI, like everyone else.



I have merchandise but am checking in August 19th. Still no word on any of the PIs either.


----------



## Rufio

MegaraRocks! said:


> I am checking in June 15th too! I have attractions!  I am super excited, even though im still waiting on PIs
> 
> RUFIO-what day do you check in?



im guessing the 15th as well...but they gave me til the 16th to decide if I want the CP...i think I will keep the last ounce of hope going til like the 14th or 15th to say yes to the cp.


----------



## bonbon

So I called casting on thurs...due to my flying down for Summer Alumni on May 15th, I was told I would be told yes or no by the end of this week.  (Geez, that would have sucked--halfway to Orlando, getting a call that Im being offered a PI...I'd have to turn it down.)  So Im a nervous nelly all week, especially because Im working all day shifts this week!  Oh what a week to work the day shifts.

Good luck and pixie dust to all of us!!! I'd love for us to throw a "yay, we all got in" party in the summer! ^_^


----------



## Rufio

bonbon said:


> So I called casting on thurs...due to my flying down for Summer Alumni on May 15th, I was told I would be told yes or no by the end of this week.  (Geez, that would have sucked--halfway to Orlando, getting a call that Im being offered a PI...I'd have to turn it down.)



whoaa! wait what PI did you apply for again???
and was that for all or just the magical BONBON??!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Rufio said:


> im guessing the 15th as well...but they gave me til the 16th to decide if I want the CP...i think I will keep the last ounce of hope going til like the 14th or 15th to say yes to the cp.



You can say yes to the cp and still take the PI if they offer it to you. You have till the day before arrival to change ur mind.


----------



## bonbon

Rufio said:


> whoaa! wait what PI did you apply for again???
> and was that for all or just the magical BONBON??!



I applied for 6 of them lol I think its just for me because I have to fly down for Summer Alumni on May 15th.  That would be a tad inconvenient, boarding a flight to Orlando, and being offered a PI.  I wouldn't be able to accept it then.  So I called and asked how accurate May 15th was, and I told them why I had an issue with that, and I got a call back saying they understood my issue, and told me by the end of this week. That way I can book my hotel/change my flight, whichever I need.

That kind of puts me at a disadvantage though.  Less time to consider my resume, etc.


----------



## lauraebeth

bonbon said:


> I applied for 6 of them lol I think its just for me because I have to fly down for Summer Alumni on May 15th.  That would be a tad inconvenient, boarding a flight to Orlando, and being offered a PI.  I wouldn't be able to accept it then.  So I called and asked how accurate May 15th was, and I told them why I had an issue with that, and I got a call back saying they understood my issue, and told me by the end of this week. That way I can book my hotel/change my flight, whichever I need.
> 
> That kind of puts me at a disadvantage though.  Less time to consider my resume, etc.



i do wish they'd get on the ball for all of us and make a decision! I'm currently a CP and it'd be nice to know I would be getting out of it in june!


----------



## Roxyorca

Has anyone recieved any e-mails from Disney lately? I received the information packet in the mail but I have not received any e-mails lately. The last e-mail I got was for housing.

I am just making sure that I am not the only one.


----------



## dms25

Roxyorca said:


> Has anyone recieved any e-mails from Disney lately? I received the information packet in the mail but I have not received any e-mails lately. The last e-mail I got was for housing.
> 
> I am just making sure that I am not the only one.



Same here.  The only emails that I've received are the general information and housing emails.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Nope your not the only one.. I recieved that housing email a couple of weeks ago. I sent an email out like two weeks regarding on when we would here a answer of yes or no on housing. Needless to say still no email. I am hoping that they would let you know a month before. But I am looking at alternative plans right now.


----------



## dms25

dopeyrunner said:


> Nope your not the only one.. I recieved that housing email a couple of weeks ago. I sent an email out like two weeks regarding on when we would here a answer of yes or no on housing. Needless to say still no email. I am hoping that they would let you know a month before. But I am looking at alternative plans right now.



I asked when I was given the offer, and was told I would hear answer by the middle of May, but that was before they changed the deadline to the 15th.


----------



## packwingfn

Anyone receive any phone calls today from 407?


----------



## islandears

whats going on with animal programs.....


----------



## bonbon

packwingfn said:


> Anyone receive any phone calls today from 407?




we have about 45 minutes to go...they may be saving the best part of their day (making our dreams come true) for last before they go home!


----------



## packwingfn

I have no idea what's with Animal Programs but you did receive that E-mail, right Islandears? May 11th is next monday.

I sure hope so bonbon!!


----------



## Rufio

got a call from 407...
thought i was going to explode in guts and pixie dust....but...
it was recruiting wanting to know about if i still wanted to do the cp.
i thought it for a pi.
but i told him yes, but im waiting for pi...but he said it was fine that sign up for cp...and then say no later IF i get a pi.

and he told me they are scrambling to get more money to offer more PIs to people as well...

so another day disappears


----------



## lauraebeth

random: I talked to a hospitality CP @ work today who got the R&R MI. 

and other random. . .saturday i was in world of disney when a 407 number called my phone, I nearly crapped my pants. . ..and it was stinking CVS wanting to know if i wanted a refill on my inhaler! dang it.


----------



## Rufio

sorry about that lauraBETH! frick that sounds awful. 

now I have been re-evaluating the Merch MI, now remind me the namara and graygables both got the position, but did anyone only apply this semester and get it yet?

I'm wondering (for more shakes/and hope that there is still a chance)...that they have only gone through all the qualified people that applied last time and now are looking at the newbies aka the peeps that applied this semester...

hmmmm...


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

I honestly have no idea what's going on. I'm going to hold out on calling my contact at the recruiting office until next week.  

I understand they're swamped, but gosh, I'd really like to hear something.

Hopefully tomorrow is a good day.  Pixie dust for all! And hugs, too.  Somehow I'm figuring I'm not the only needing hugs at this point.


----------



## Roxyorca

So they moved the decision deadline back to May 15th, right? 

Which really does not make sense because I was offered a PI position back on April 21st. Or is this deadline for certain departments.

If they moved the deadline back, then I can understand why I can not recieved any e-mails about housing and other information.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Rufio said:


> got a call from 407...
> thought i was going to explode in guts and pixie dust....but...
> it was recruiting wanting to know about if i still wanted to do the cp.
> i thought it for a pi.
> but i told him yes, but im waiting for pi...but he said it was fine that sign up for cp...and then say no later IF i get a pi.
> 
> and he told me they are scrambling to get more money to offer more PIs to people as well...
> 
> so another day disappears



That happen to me yesterday too!


----------



## denalii

I already saw that someone from my school got the animal program internship I applied for. So decisions have already been made in the chemistry department.

I don't see why they can't just send out the automated rejection emails sooner. I always need closure, even when I'm pretty sure it's over. lol...


----------



## ibaw

hey, i have been looking around this board and others but do not post much. However i wanted to say good luck to everyone out there waiting to hear about a PI, i know first hand the nerves about waiting to hear and than trying to arrange everything..... you all are in my thoughts!!! Good Luck and hope you hear soon!!!!!!!


----------



## namara87

Rufio said:


> now I have been re-evaluating the Merch MI, now remind me the namara and graygables both got the position, but did anyone only apply this semester and get it yet?
> 
> I'm wondering (for more shakes/and hope that there is still a chance)...that they have only gone through all the qualified people that applied last time and now are looking at the newbies aka the peeps that applied this semester...
> 
> hmmmm...



Yeah, I don't think that anyone who has interviewed this season has been offered yet...at least not for Retail MI.  I checked the FB group, and I'm not seeing anyone has been offered/accepted for retail if they interviewed this season.  Hope that calms your nerves some.  I just don't think any offers have gone out yet.


----------



## bastianc24

namara87 said:


> Yeah, I don't think that anyone who has interviewed this season has been offered yet...at least not for Retail MI.  I checked the FB group, and I'm not seeing anyone has been offered/accepted for retail if they interviewed this season.  Hope that calms your nerves some.  I just don't think any offers have gone out yet.



I know of a few people who have been offered the positions, so the calls are being made.  Just don't know how many they're looking for.  

Good luck though!  Still have a few days.


----------



## namara87

bastianc24 said:


> I know of a few people who have been offered the positions, so the calls are being made.  Just don't know how many they're looking for.
> 
> Good luck though!  Still have a few days.



Hmmm.  I was offered the position, but I interviewed last semester/season.  As we all know, the majority of MI positions were frozen for Spring '09.  So myself, along with a few other people on this board, were offered positions for Fall 09, w/o re-interviewing. I thought all offers that went out for Retail MI so far, were to those who interviewed last semester.  Maybe I'm wrong.  

Anyway, to everyone still waiting...good Luck, and I hope you find out soon.


----------



## ashleyrm

Ugh - my son got this reply TODAY  from the email he sent on April 24.



> The hiring leaders of the internship(s) that you have applied for are
> still in the process of finalizing their decisions. You will receive
> final communication by email or phone by mid May.
> 
> Again, thank you so much for applying and we appreciate your patience!
> Disney Theme Parks & Resorts
> Professional Internships
> www.DisneyInterns.com



Tell us something we didn't know....


----------



## Rufio

ashleyrm said:


> Ugh - my son got this reply TODAY  from the email he sent on April 24.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us something we didn't know....



what did you son apply for again? MI in food and bev or merch or something else just curious? and wish him luck too...

thats a ridiculous amount of time for a response too in my opinion


----------



## Rufio

well for the rest of us that have to wait and have been playing the ultimate waiting game/going crazy/loosing marbles/dying from lack of pixie dust here is some news that will make you loose it...

just called recruiting asked if i could have contact information to the "leadership" thats still reviewing my application/portfolio but of course cannot do that. 

then asked again when we will know-when could we possibly get rejected...

she says JUNE 1ST-----what the %&*^#%(#! JUNE 1ST she told me is the final of all final decisions of the offering process. SHE also stated that there will be no matter what rejection emails going out on that date or mostly likely prior to that.

JUNE 1ST. whats another insane 25 days???!&*%*^

that shakes have just grown into a monstrous disease.

im sorry to everyone still waiting.


----------



## dms25

Rufio said:


> then asked again when we will know-when could we possibly get rejected...
> 
> she says JUNE 1ST



So is that how long we're going to have to wait to find out about housing? Or will they decided sooner? I would hope they wouldn't wait that long...


----------



## ashleyrm

Rufio said:


> what did you son apply for again? MI in food and bev or merch or something else just curious? and wish him luck too...
> 
> thats a ridiculous amount of time for a response too in my opinion



Food & Beverage MI


----------



## Berlioz70

This doesn't help you guys at all... but I think the process in Casting is the SLOWING everything down.

We know who we are hiring (and it happens to be someone I'm connected to on-line through DIS/livejournal), we made the decision last week. I can't say anything so I keep waiting for he/she to contact me and let me know they got the position. My guess is the offer hasn't gone out... which is frustrating because the entire team knows who the job is going to.

I'm so sorry you all have to wait so long, but please don't be mad at the areas. I'm not sure everything Casting has to do.


----------



## packwingfn

Well for Animal Programs Internships. I am still sticking May 11st as the Final date according to the E-Mail I received from them whether or not they accept or reject you.


----------



## islandears

LOL June 1st....I'm currently living on a friends couch till I know exactly where I'll be....I can't wait till june 1st....
plus dont they start on the 9 or the 19th? that's not much time to find housing, get plane ticets and move now is it?


----------



## Berlioz70

Last year a series of PIs found out exactly two weeks before check-in, so it's been done.


----------



## packwingfn

Well it will be worth the wait for the people who get the PIs, even if they dont get it till June 1st. It just stinks for those who are waiting that long and don't get accepted.


----------



## Roxyorca

People need a bigger window that. I really hope we don't find out two weeks before.


----------



## Rufio

Berlioz70 said:


> This doesn't help you guys at all... but I think the process in Casting is the SLOWING everything down.
> 
> We know who we are hiring (and it happens to be someone I'm connected to on-line through DIS/livejournal), we made the decision last week. I can't say anything so I keep waiting for he/she to contact me and let me know they got the position. My guess is the offer hasn't gone out... which is frustrating because the entire team knows who the job is going to.
> 
> I'm so sorry you all have to wait so long, but please don't be mad at the areas. I'm not sure everything Casting has to do.



im slightly confused but...
so this position is in casting im assuming?
and are you only speaking of the casting department when you state that you guys have already made the decision?
but how long are you waiting to tell him/her?


----------



## Berlioz70

Rufio said:


> im slightly confused but...
> so this position is in casting im assuming?
> and are you only speaking of the casting department when you state that you guys have already made the decision?
> but how long are you waiting to tell him/her?



No, the position is the OL&D Animal Programs internship.

We have told casting who we want... they are the ones that call and make the offer, we're not allowed to. So who knows when the person will be contacted - that's what I find interesting.

I assume casting has to file appropriate paper work or something along that line, which is why the process gets slowed down?


----------



## ibaw

I recieved an offer for a PI in the middle to end of april. I know that when I talked to the department I would be working in, after recieving the offer, they were confused that it took two weeks for casting to contact me. They did mention that with all the restructuring their contact with casting was laid off and they were left out of the loop regarding when I would be contacted. I know it is frustrating, but in the end it will be worth the wait.

Again I wish everyone the best of luck and stick in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

ibaw said:


> I recieved an offer for a PI in the middle to end of april. I know that when I talked to the department I would be working in, after recieving the offer, they were confused that it took two weeks for casting to contact me. They did mention that with all the restructuring their contact with casting was laid off and they were left out of the loop regarding when I would be contacted. I know it is frustrating, but in the end it will be worth the wait.
> 
> Again I wish everyone the best of luck and stick in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



COngrats! Which PI did you get?


----------



## ibaw

i got the mk event assistant, but again with the reorganization it is now working in all the theme parks.


----------



## packwingfn

Berlioz70 said:


> No, the position is the OL&D Animal Programs internship.
> 
> We have told casting who we want... they are the ones that call and make the offer, we're not allowed to. So who knows when the person will be contacted - that's what I find interesting.
> 
> I assume casting has to file appropriate paper work or something along that line, which is why the process gets slowed down?



I'm still curious to what this OL&D Animal Programs Internship is.


----------



## DwightKSchrute

I would agree with Brenna; the casting process slows things down.  The process takes a while for you to get the call after the area decides that they want you.  If you went through a phone screen, they like to have the same person who gave you your phone screen call and offer you your position.  These interview partners as they're called, work for several other programs - their schedules are jampacked.   After Casting gets the green light, they file the proper paperwork, cross their t's, dot their i's, and then put you in the queue for the proper interview partner.  The Professional Recruitment team was very small before the restructuring of the company and I can only imagine that it's gotten smaller.  They're stressed, you're stressed haha.


----------



## bonbon

ibaw said:


> i got the mk event assistant



well, there you have it.  That was kind of my last hope, since it had seemed that no one had heard from events.  Im just going to assume I didnt get one, book my hotel for Summer Alumni, and move on with my life in that direction (im already cutting it razor-close, waiting to book my hotel this late; I was lucky that southwest will let you switch fly dates at no cost so I could at least book that last week).

I wish everyone else lots of luck and pixie dust, and feel free to come find me this summer!!


----------



## tink8685

I'm really frustrated that the deadline is now June 1! I am going on a cruise with my family May 30-June 6...which means ill have no cell service probably! uuugh...maybe if i call them and explain that I won't be able to receive calls then maybe they will tell me sooner?? I dont know...i'm just beginning to lose hope altogether at this point


----------



## pinkprincess07

Hey Everyone! I have applied for a few PIs and am still waiting to hear back and Im also waiting to hear from Casting about going full time if i cant get a PI. I got a call this morning from a 401-560-7315 number and i know its DIsney but they didnt leave a message. I was curious if anyone else has gotten a call from this number. I googled it and one said it was a guest relations number and another said it was a MGM number. Does anyone have a clue, i tried to call it back but it wouldnt let me. Thanks!!!


----------



## islandears

Just got the rejection email. Darn. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## graygables

Just got the animal prgrm rejection so there is at least some movement


----------



## dopeyrunner

I am surprised that casting has taken so long to get back to call backs. I must have been one of the lucky ones. Cause between the panel interview and the offer it was about 3 business days. I interviewd on a thursday got a call from casting regarding a bio summary on monday and acceptance offer on tuesday. Within 48 hours I got a email to accept or deny. 
So far the only thing I have found slow has been getting email backs regarding questions that I have.


----------



## GiAnnie

bonbon said:


> I wish everyone else lots of luck and pixie dust, and feel free to come find me this summer!!



Bonbon, are you working in the same location for your alumni?? I am going to be working seasonal at my old job, which is merchandise in FWSE, so I am sure I will pass you, since our office is behind Innoventions West.


----------



## packwingfn

I received an email saying that the Animal Technology Internship has been dissolved! This is what it said:

 During the middle of our recruiting process, that particular position was dissolved.  Since the internship no longer exists, we were unable to offer you a position.  This was an unusual situation. 

I had a feeling it would happen when my first interview got postponed to a further date when they said the lady stepped out of the office, and they were going through a restructuring of the department.

How sad, because who knows? I could have actually been a strong canditate for them but the economy sucks right now so I see that being the strong and only reason it got dissolved. What a tough time it is right now.


----------



## can84

Well, at least there's finally an answer, even is it is not the one I was hoping for. Lauarebeth, is it ok if PM you with a couple of questions about living offsite for the CP? 
To everyone still waiting, I hope you get good news!


----------



## PennState24

Just received the animal program rejection letter as well.  At least there was not more weeks of waiting.  CP here I come


----------



## Rufio

islandears said:


> Just got the rejection email. Darn. Good luck to everyone else!



im sorry. what did you apply for??
and im guessing you applied for multiple PIs?


----------



## Rufio

bonbon said:


> well, there you have it.  That was kind of my last hope, since it had seemed that no one had heard from events.  Im just going to assume I didnt get one, book my hotel for Summer Alumni, and move on with my life in that direction (im already cutting it razor-close, waiting to book my hotel this late; I was lucky that southwest will let you switch fly dates at no cost so I could at least book that last week).
> 
> I wish everyone else lots of luck and pixie dust, and feel free to come find me this summer!!



there is still hope right? or was that the only PI you applied for?


----------



## Rufio

PennState24 said:


> Just received the animal program rejection letter as well.  At least there was not more weeks of waiting.  CP here I come



well im emo for you and the DAK peeps...
sounds like there are sweeping with bad news....
i hope people have a magical back up plan for this craziness


----------



## daman_kapoor

Rufio said:


> well im emo for you and the DAK peeps...
> sounds like there are sweeping with bad news....
> i hope people have a magical back up plan for this craziness



That is really sad... oh economy... why us???


----------



## bonbon

GiAnnie said:


> Bonbon, are you working in the same location for your alumni?? I am going to be working seasonal at my old job, which is merchandise in FWSE, so I am sure I will pass you, since our office is behind Innoventions West.



I think I am.  The Hub still says im statused as a campus rep, but other reps told me to look under development connection for classes related to summer alumni roles, and I see innoventions venues, however some of them no longer exist, so who knows.  I'll know by May 18th!


----------



## bonbon

Rufio said:


> there is still hope right? or was that the only PI you applied for?



I applied for 6, and I recieved one rejection, and Ive seen everyone else get PIs I was applying for, and they found out ages ago, so Im holding.01% hope, but I wont freak out if my phone is in another room anymore.  Im just going to plan on Summer Alumni, and who knows?  I had a friend who moved into a PI, because the person that got it didnt work out or something, so he moved into it.  So I'll cross my fingers for that, but I wont worry if it doesnt happen (and that was obviously not the norm so Im not even hoping for that).


----------



## Rufio

just wondering if anyone has any updates...

I just got a call which was not such a tease but it was from the secretary of Meg Crofton and if you know who that is...ya
so i dont know what going to happen now. the sec. told me they are reviewing my file and i will hear back in a few days.
im guessing meg would be a little busy at the moment...
ok im crazy excited/thrilled/feeling like im flying to neverland...maybe....
i still think the clock is ticking of bad news....so its a roller coaster


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Rufio - how and heck did you get your resume to Meg Crofton's office?!


----------



## namara87

I'm thinking Meg Crofton will be willing to/and will help a lot.  I remember my friends ran into her at DTD one night...they kinda got star struck , she was really nice and took pictures with them.  The fact that her secretary called you, I think speaks volumes.  

It's so funny, I got the MI a few weeks back, but I still lurk on this board (on a daily basis) seeing if anyone has got an answer yet.  I'm just as nervous as you all  It's all a big deja vu from last season I guess.


----------



## Rufio

bonbon said:


> so Im holding.01% hope...So I'll cross my fingers for that, but I wont worry if it doesnt happen (and that was obviously not the norm so Im not even hoping for that).



well i will raise you and give you pixie/hope as well. this is just like a anti-magical/climatic cold winter for the lot of us...


----------



## bonbon

Rufio said:


> well i will raise you and give you pixie/hope as well. this is just like a anti-magical/climatic cold winter for the lot of us...



thanks rufio  with my program starting so soon, i doubt its gonna happen, but I'll still hold onto that little bit of hope.  oh, and of course check back here to see who got their PIs


----------



## Roxyorca

Anyone with Animal Programs, did you recieve an e-mail from a Michelle Matuszewski?

I am somewhat confused. Either this e-mail is telling me what to expect on my first day or I was accepted for another PI postion. I just wanted to know if anyone else got this e-mail, too.


----------



## graygables

A new day, a new week, a new dose of PIXIE DUST for everyone still waiting for answers!


----------



## Rufio

graygables said:


> A new day, a new week, a new dose of PIXIE DUST for everyone still waiting for answers!



yes let combined our pixie powers like cpt planet and make some magic come to us for a change! bad analogy but...yes i agree i have a feeling this will be a big week for us!
no more shakes....


----------



## dopeyrunner

Hey does anyone of a phone number to the intern office... I just need to update them on a few things like the fact that I won't need there housing.


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

Roxyorca said:


> Anyone with Animal Programs, did you recieve an e-mail from a Michelle Matuszewski?
> 
> I am somewhat confused. Either this e-mail is telling me what to expect on my first day or I was accepted for another PI postion. I just wanted to know if anyone else got this e-mail, too.


I got the same email and I'm going to be a conservation education presenter as well! It was really long and mostly full of the same Disney look stuff they keep telling us but the important stuff I got from it was what to expect on the first day and that we need to get our own footwear which apparently means brown hiking boots. And to let them know whether you are doing Disney housing or not.
I hope this helps!


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Let's hope for some good news!  More pixie dust for all!


----------



## Lukas87

So... I missed a call this morning, which is apparently from Hollywood Studios. They did not leave a message, and dialing the number from caller ID gives a wrong number message. But according to several google hits, its definately a Hollywood Studios number.

Now I am stressed that I missed it and hoping they call back. I applied for front office, housekeeping, and merch PIs... this would have to be from a Hollywood Studios merch manager I am assuming?


----------



## DisSisters

Lukas87 said:


> So... I missed a call this morning, which is apparently from Hollywood Studios. They did not leave a message, and dialing the number from caller ID gives a wrong number message. But according to several google hits, its definately a Hollywood Studios number.
> 
> Now I am stressed that I missed it and hoping they call back. I applied for front office, housekeeping, and merch PIs... this would have to be from a Hollywood Studios merch manager I am assuming?



Omg, I missed a 407 number today too.  The number was 407-000-9876, is that the same one you got.  I already got accepted but I'm wondering who it is?


----------



## Lukas87

Mine was from 407-560-7315


----------



## AndyCP

Has anyone who accepted a MI heard about where they will be working? Or at-least heard about when we might hear about where we will be?


----------



## namara87

AndyCP said:


> Has anyone who accepted a MI heard about where they will be working? Or at-least heard about when we might hear about where we will be?



I know the red folder that we got in the mail said to check your email regularly for more information on location assignments....but that was a of couple weeks ago, and I have yet to hear anything.  I'm so nervous to see where I'll be working!  The few other MI's I know have yet to get location information as well, so you're not alone 

  Pixie Power to all those still waiting on a PI decision.


----------



## brad_vandyke12

MrsCobra407 said:


> aw yeah! For sure!! I'll post on here about it. I asked someone to do that for my first internship with ticketing and never got a response. I'd love to share my experience
> 
> btw, who ever gets ticketing this term, will LOVE it. Probably the best professional internship out there.



I got accepted into ticketing!!!! How was it!?


----------



## Ace215

AndyCP said:


> Has anyone who accepted a MI heard about where they will be working? Or at-least heard about when we might hear about where we will be?



I have also yet to here where I'll be working. I'm super excited to hear and hoping its in a park!!


----------



## MrsCobra407

brad_vandyke12 said:


> I got accepted into ticketing!!!! How was it!?



You will absolutely LOVE it. It pays relatively well, great location, GREAT group of people to work with. Plus no matter what your role is with ticketing, you'll get to learn so much about park operations. It's an office environment, and when I worked there my schedule was M-F 830-5. I got to work with every executive from every line of business so it was an amazing networking experience. You will love it, I'm jealous. Here's a tip, make friends with everyone there, they're all seasoned cast members and can really help you network. It's not to make friends though, the whole team is awesome. 

Congrat's and good luck!!!


----------



## MrsCobra407

Lukas87 said:


> Mine was from 407-560-7315



How do you guys know what number calls you? Mine always come up "unknown" when it comes from disney property... Unless of course they leave a message with their number


----------



## DwightKSchrute

MrsCobra407 said:


> How do you guys know what number calls you? Mine always come up "unknown" when it comes from disney property... Unless of course they leave a message with their number



It depends on who's calling 

If it is someone calling you for your interview or offering you your position, they're doing it from their home so it'll come up unknown.  But if someone from a physical location on property is calling, the number should show up.


----------



## brad_vandyke12

MrsCobra407 said:


> You will absolutely LOVE it. It pays relatively well, great location, GREAT group of people to work with. Plus no matter what your role is with ticketing, you'll get to learn so much about park operations. It's an office environment, and when I worked there my schedule was M-F 830-5. I got to work with every executive from every line of business so it was an amazing networking experience. You will love it, I'm jealous. Here's a tip, make friends with everyone there, they're all seasoned cast members and can really help you network. It's not to make friends though, the whole team is awesome.
> 
> Congrat's and good luck!!!



Ah I'm so excited! What did you do within ticketing? What were some of the duties you had? This may be a weird question but what is the dress code there for the guys? Thanks for all the insight! I can't wait! I check in June 19!


----------



## thtrmike

DwightKSchrute said:


> It depends on who's calling
> 
> If it is someone calling you for your interview or offering you your position, they're doing it from their home so it'll come up unknown.  But if someone from a physical location on property is calling, the number should show up.



This is not true. Company policy states all work business needs to be conducted in office or on property while on the clock. It depends on what line out they are using if it comes up unknown or not.
On that note. I still have no call or no email


----------



## graygables

I was just going to add that my offer came from a 407 number as have all of my calls with the exception of the actual interviewer, which was a number outside the 407 area code.  It is my understanding that the interviewers do often work from home (as I looked into that as a possible job at one time).

I would also caution believing what a search engine says about a number's origin.  I saved the 407 number I received my offer from, but when I tried to call back with a question, it was "not a valid number".  A few days later, I received another call from the very same number, so my telecommunications Dad told me that it's not at all uncommon for businesses to use numbers that are listed in a funky way and block incoming calls to those numbers.


----------



## Lukas87

Received this email seconds ago. Never got one single screening phone call or ANY communication out of Disney until now. Theres still hope for us all. 


--------------------



We would like to let you know that you have been selected for a Management Intern Interview 

For WDW Rooms Line of Business! 

 There is only one session offered and for a limited time frame

Please RSVP as soon as possible for the session listed below and pick a 30 min. time  

TEAM DISNEY

Friday, May 15, 2009

10:00 a.m.-12:00p.m. Eastern Standard time

Interviews will be done every 30 minutes and in person only.

After we receive your request, you will receive confirmation via email, based on availability, along with directions.

Space is limited and will be accommodated in order of response.

Please bring copies of your resume!


----------



## ashleyrm

Glad some of you are still in the running.  My son received this email this morning.



> Thank you for taking the time to submit your resume for the position listed below. Unfortunately, we have identified other candidates whose background and experience more closely meet the requirements for this position. You are welcome to continue reviewing our employment opportunities and to apply for those positions for which you feel you qualify. Again, thank you for your time and the interest you have expressed in our Company. We wish you well in your endeavors.
> 
> Walt Disney World Recruitment
> Management Internship-Food and Beverage



Not a great day...


----------



## Rufio

ashleyrm said:


> Glad some of you are still in the running.  My son received this email this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great day...



sorry bout the news....
i am still waiting with no emails yeh or ney.

did you apply for others?


----------



## Rufio

so update on deadline....

the punch line is that every recruiter has a different answer on the phone for a deadline.

last week was June 1st....this week May 15th then "not been informed of a deadline" then finally 5 minutes ago they told me monday would be the last day.

any thoughts anyone? my dis peeps please call and research this....and maybe we can average a day. 

i need a cranial massage after this.


----------



## Tink the Rock Star

Another day done, let's hope tomorrow is a good day!

Get some rest, relax, and here's some pixie dust.  Good luck!


----------



## ashleyrm

Rufio said:


> sorry bout the news....
> i am still waiting with no emails yeh or ney.
> 
> did you apply for others?



No, he only applied for the F&B management internship.  It's just kind of a drag because his managers really encouraged him to apply, and thought he had whatever it was that Disney is looking for.  It would have been nice if he could have at least interviewed to see what exactly they were looking for and where he might be lacking.  On the other hand, it could just be that there were a very limited number of this internship and there were just lots of qualified people.  Anyway, I'll be happy to have him home and he can finish his last semester of college and reapply for 2010 if he is so inclined.

Good luck to the rest of you who are still waiting!


----------



## namara87

Rufio, I can only add that last season was the exact same waiting game.  After the initial interview, I was told 2-3 weeks.  Then after a month went by, I called, and was told till the next Friday.  Then the next Friday, and so on.  I was not informed of my rejection till about 10 days before I was supposed to check-in. Hopefully that won't happen with you all who are still waiting........I'm currently at ASU's commencement waiting for Obama to speak along with 60000 other people, yet I'm still checking this board with my Blackberry every hour LOL.  I hope it's good news for everyone whose interviewed at least


----------



## MrsCobra407

brad_vandyke12 said:


> Ah I'm so excited! What did you do within ticketing? What were some of the duties you had? This may be a weird question but what is the dress code there for the guys? Thanks for all the insight! I can't wait! I check in June 19!



I pm'ed ya!


----------



## DwightKSchrute

thtrmike said:


> This is not true. Company policy states all work business needs to be conducted in office or on property while on the clock. It depends on what line out they are using if it comes up unknown or not.
> On that note. I still have no call or no email



The people who do the screening interviews work from home.  They are located all over the country and conduct their business from home offices.


----------



## tink8685

so just to take a poll...who else out there hasn't even receieved an initial phone call and/or email after applying? or am i the only one? I applied March 11 to my first three then the first week in April I applied to two more...and still no word from the Mouse. I want to call casting again, but I've already called three times so I don't want them to think I'm being too pushy


----------



## taeclarke

tink8685 said:


> so just to take a poll...who else out there hasn't even receieved an initial phone call and/or email after applying? or am i the only one? I applied March 11 to my first three then the first week in April I applied to two more...and still no word from the Mouse. I want to call casting again, but I've already called three times so I don't want them to think I'm being too pushy





You're not the only one, I first applied back in February, though I've pretty much given up hope at this point...


----------



## avsemijalac

Okay, guys! It's the 15th: one of these "rumor" days! Maybe someone will hear some good news....

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lukas87

avsemijalac said:


> Okay, guys! It's the 15th: one of these "rumor" days! Maybe someone will hear some good news....
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



I just had my interview today, they said I should know "within a week."


----------



## Rufio

so i am dying from nervousness ness ness.
I have an offer for hospitality as a cp and i accepted it.
now im rushing to finalize travel craziness.

now is there anyone needing a roomie? we can PM each other to find out what type of peep you are in a living situation but please...

just give me a comment or pm!


----------



## Lukas87

Rufio said:


> so i am dying from nervousness ness ness.
> I have an offer for hospitality as a cp and i accepted it.
> now im rushing to finalize travel craziness.
> 
> now is there anyone needing a roomie? we can PM each other to find out what type of peep you are in a living situation but please...
> 
> just give me a comment or pm!




Are you looking for Disney housing or off-property?


----------



## dopeyrunner

Looks like Disney is starting to send out more information emails, for those excepted I just got one yesterday about check-in and today about housing. Anyone else getting emails, I still wish I knew what to expect like the first week. I know traditions I have to take but I wonder if I have to take any other classes at DU.


----------



## Ace215

Hey guys, if anyone is looking for housing other than Disney's housing, I am looking for 2 more people, male or female for Coral Cay. Rent is $429 and includes ALL utilities + internet, cable maybe. A deposit will be due prior to move in. Let me know ASAP if you are interested!!!

Good luck to all who are still waiting to hear the good news!!


----------



## Berlioz70

dopeyrunner said:


> Looks like Disney is starting to send out more information emails, for those excepted I just got one yesterday about check-in and today about housing. Anyone else getting emails, I still wish I knew what to expect like the first week. I know traditions I have to take but I wonder if I have to take any other classes at DU.



You will get your first week schedule from your supervisor, it varies based on role. I got my schedule about a week or so before I arrived.

I know that AP interns (including the Sea and the Land) had this schedule when they arrived... move in on Fri, trad on Sat, Wild about Intern Orientation on Sun, The Story Unfolds on Mon. Trad is at DU, the other two classes are at DAK.

A friend of mine is currently a MI... it went through about 30 days of training before his work actually began.


----------



## dopeyrunner

Berlioz70 said:


> You will get your first week schedule from your supervisor, it varies based on role. I got my schedule about a week or so before I arrived.
> 
> I know that AP interns (including the Sea and the Land) had this schedule when they arrived... move in on Fri, trad on Sat, Wild about Intern Orientation on Sun, The Story Unfolds on Mon. Trad is at DU, the other two classes are at DAK.
> 
> A friend of mine is currently a MI... it went through about 30 days of training before his work actually began.



I know about the traditions deal it will be my third time going thru it. Not to excited but  I am hoping I get stuck with my friend teaching it. I am doing the Rec PI so I know I get training on not only wdw but vero beach and hilton head too. So I can only imagine my first week being packed and having to deal with switching time zones again  if you see a girl walking around with a jumbo coffee in one hand and an energy drink in another thats just me.


----------



## Berlioz70

dopeyrunner said:


> I know about the traditions deal it will be my third time going thru it. Not to excited but  I am hoping I get stuck with my friend teaching it. I am doing the Rec PI so I know I get training on not only wdw but vero beach and hilton head too. So I can only imagine my first week being packed and having to deal with switching time zones again  if you see a girl walking around with a jumbo coffee in one hand and an energy drink in another thats just me.



Did you continue you're employment with Disney by being seasonal or a campus rep? If so, then you shouldn't go through trad again (I know I was given that day off). However, I did have to take SIM again and that was loads of fun!


----------



## dopeyrunner

Berlioz70 said:


> Did you continue you're employment with Disney by being seasonal or a campus rep? If so, then you shouldn't go through trad again (I know I was given that day off). However, I did have to take SIM again and that was loads of fun!



No, I was FT CM when I quit a couple of years ago. So I am pretty sure that I will have to sit through it again. The only sad part is they don't have the fridges with the free pop anymore. So I will be bringing in my own supply to keep me awake. I am sorry but some of those videos just put me to sleep.


----------



## graygables

I'll have a month-long gap, but I'm hoping to take Trad again...they were supposed to be updating a video and I'm supposed to be in it! (Magical Moment)


----------



## Rufio

ya got a supposed "phone-call" which i thought would be good news...but it was not so magical news. ya the lady told me how crazy the competition was and how the economy cuts postions bla bla. 
and so I will be doing a cp in hospitality. and i will try once more for a PI in the fall. 

sad. all that waiting.


----------



## can84

Rufio said:


> ya got a supposed "phone-call" which i thought would be good news...but it was not so magical news. ya the lady told me how crazy the competition was and how the economy cuts postions bla bla.
> and so I will be doing a cp in hospitality. and i will try once more for a PI in the fall.
> 
> sad. all that waiting.



 I am sorry to hear that Ruffio.


----------



## graygables

Rufio said:


> ya got a supposed "phone-call" which i thought would be good news...but it was not so magical news. ya the lady told me how crazy the competition was and how the economy cuts postions bla bla.
> and so I will be doing a cp in hospitality. and i will try once more for a PI in the fall.
> 
> sad. all that waiting.



I am SO sorry.  I know precisely how you feel as that's what happened to me last semester (but I got a form email and not a call).  I have to tell you, though, doing the CP instead was actually a big blessing and the timing has worked perfectly for where I'm heading next.  I'm a big believer in everything happens for a reason and "for such a time as this".  I know it's hard to believe or understand in the midst of the disappointment and hurt.  It's like I said in my blog: "They say when God closes a door, He opens a window. So many times it's been impossible for me to see the window. I don't WANT a window, anyway. I want the door. I'm learning, however, that windows aren't such a bad thing. In Peter Pan, the children (Wendy, John, and Michael) had to go through the nursery window before they could fly. Maybe a window isn't such a bad thing after all."

My "window" taught me so many things that have prepared me for what's next.  I needed the window, even though I couldn't see that just 6 months ago.

Here's hoping that your window will be just as magical!


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm sorry to hear that Rufio - but if you haven't done a CP in the past I promise this will be worth it. I can't tell you how many times people ask what front line experience I have and when I say I was in the CP they give me more respect. I was told by a former Ambassador that people often have a soft spot for CPs and I'll get further having it on my resume.

I didn't believe until two weeks ago when they were assigning a big project to the interns. They were trying to decide between me and my fellow intern, when the client discovered I did the CP and he didn't... guess who got the project based on that!

I promise it'll be a blessing. If your area allows CPs to become trainers then I'd request that, it'll give you more leverage for a PI next spring!


----------



## lauraebeth

Rufio said:


> ya got a supposed "phone-call" which i thought would be good news...but it was not so magical news. ya the lady told me how crazy the competition was and how the economy cuts postions bla bla.
> and so I will be doing a cp in hospitality. and i will try once more for a PI in the fall.
> 
> sad. all that waiting.



what position was this for? i still haven't heard anything and am just holding out hope


----------



## graygables

I just got a rejection email from Guest Relations, so there is some movement.

I'm still waiting to find out my location and hear from the relocation department.  Debating whether or not I should call this week...


----------



## dopeyrunner

I don't know if anyone else have tried looking online for additional information on their PI's. It seems like there is very little information out there like blogs,vlogs whatever ... am I missing something or are there just lack of people writing about their experiences. Cause if anyone knows someone that has done or doing the recreation services PI can you let me know.. Also is there any other golfers going down?


----------



## avsemijalac

I just got rejected for the Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism PI... I'm surprised, because I thought my interview went really well! At least I have my Merchandise College Program Intern as my backup, so I'm going to be working there no matter what. I'm just bummed. I'll try again for winter/spring term.


----------



## khancock

dopeyrunner said:


> I don't know if anyone else have tried looking online for additional information on their PI's. It seems like there is very little information out there like blogs,vlogs whatever ... am I missing something or are there just lack of people writing about their experiences.



You're spot on.  I try to keep up with everything just for fun and there is very little information on professional internships out there.

Here are a couple of things I can think of off the top of my head as to why:

1)  There are less positions than the CP so your overall # of Pi participants is much smaller.  In turn this would make the potential blogger pool much smaller.

2)  Each PI is very unique (Guest Relations is way different from something in Marketing which is way different than something in Animal Science) .  It would be very difficult to do anything that is a blanket for the PI program.

3)  Their application process is so simple, yet so drawn out.  You know, you just submit your stuff and maybe you get an interview and maybe you don't....weeks later.  Then you may have a second interview or maybe not.  There aren't any presentations or anything that is ongoing.  There really isn't anything to talk about until the interviews start happening and people start finding out if they got in or not.  then when that happens, there isn't much time between then and when the pi begins.

4)  People just don't want to blog about it.  Some PI's only have one or two openings in it.  So if someone is actively blogging about their job, it wouldn't be too difficult for The Man to figure out who the person is.  Plus there is the whole layer of confidentiality and all of that.  Even if one wanted to blog about that meeting you were just in where about a new merchandise location was talked about, is anyone really that dumb to put that on their personal blog and would think that it wouldn't get sniffed out by the massive disney online fan community and thus get found out by The Man?


The College Board here on DIS is where I've seen the most activity regarding PI's.


----------



## dopeyrunner

khancock said:


> You're spot on.  I try to keep up with everything just for fun and there is very little information on professional internships out there.
> 
> Here are a couple of things I can think of off the top of my head as to why:
> 
> 1)  There are less positions than the CP so your overall # of Pi participants is much smaller.  In turn this would make the potential blogger pool much smaller.
> 
> 2)  Each PI is very unique (Guest Relations is way different from something in Marketing which is way different than something in Animal Science) .  It would be very difficult to do anything that is a blanket for the PI program.
> 
> 3)  Their application process is so simple, yet so drawn out.  You know, you just submit your stuff and maybe you get an interview and maybe you don't....weeks later.  Then you may have a second interview or maybe not.  There aren't any presentations or anything that is ongoing.  There really isn't anything to talk about until the interviews start happening and people start finding out if they got in or not.  then when that happens, there isn't much time between then and when the pi begins.
> 
> 4)  People just don't want to blog about it.  Some PI's only have one or two openings in it.  So if someone is actively blogging about their job, it wouldn't be too difficult for The Man to figure out who the person is.  Plus there is the whole layer of confidentiality and all of that.  Even if one wanted to blog about that meeting you were just in where about a new merchandise location was talked about, is anyone really that dumb to put that on their personal blog and would think that it wouldn't get sniffed out by the massive disney online fan community and thus get found out by The Man?
> 
> 
> The College Board here on DIS is where I've seen the most activity regarding PI's.



True, but i think for the most part you can write about your day thats not confidental I would just like to know what the heck I am going to be doing exactly. It was really vague over the phone. Also "the man" can not be all that bad especially if I got rehired after walking away back in 05'. I really do mean walked away I just stoped going to work since they kept scheduling me against my availablity.


----------



## Rufio

Thank you guys for the kind words. Love this place...

gables --your wisdom and words really helped.

can84...i got the hug. you are made of awesome!

berlioz- yes ive actually fallen in love with disney somehow even more due to my first cp in 2006 as main street merch. it was amazing.
so i vowed to go back. so it wasnt my first choice but im coming back home!

and i got two rejection emails...one guest relations and marketing graphic etc....

just got facebook...i fell for it. well for disney peeps....

i think you can just type my email...my friends are teaching me the ways...

EMAIL: iwantpocahontas@gmail.com
or PM if you need more info


----------



## Berlioz70

dopeyrunner said:


> True, but i think for the most part you can write about your day thats not confidental I would just like to know what the heck I am going to be doing exactly. It was really vague over the phone. Also "the man" can not be all that bad especially if I got rehired after walking away back in 05'. I really do mean walked away I just stoped going to work since they kept scheduling me against my availablity.



I considered continuing my blog for my PI (I caved and made one entry) but everything I deal with is so technical and detailed that everyone else would be bored out of their mind reading it. 

And the exciting stuff that deals with the layoffs, reorganization, fights, etc would get me fired if I talk about it. We have meetings every week in which they tell us everything that is going on in the organizational change but finish the meeting with "this is confidential, don't talk about it with anyone outside of the room."

I think that's why you won't find many blogs.


----------



## graygables

Couldn't take it anymore and called to find out if there was any info on a location and about relocation.

Relocation will contact me 2 weeks prior to my start date.

According to the person I spoke with, I won't know my location UNTIL I ARRIVE


----------



## namara87

graygables said:


> Couldn't take it anymore and called to find out if there was any info on a location and about relocation.
> 
> Relocation will contact me 2 weeks prior to my start date.
> 
> According to the person I spoke with, I won't know my location UNTIL I ARRIVE



WHAT???  That's definitely not what I wanted to hear.  Oh well I guess.  I just figured we'd have learned our locations sooner rather than later, since all the generic PI emails I've received say "for further questions, contact a leader from your area''  LOL


----------



## graygables

namara87 said:


> WHAT???  That's definitely not what I wanted to hear.  Oh well I guess.  I just figured we'd have learned our locations sooner rather than later, since all the generic PI emails I've received say "for further questions, contact a leader from your area''  LOL



I know. I was a bit concerned when they couldn't find my "file" and confused when she told me there were 2 files and which offer had been extended to me?  I kinda hoped they'd know that...

I also asked for my recruiter's name, since I had no idea who it is.  The whole call felt a bit awkward.


----------



## AndyCP

Just have a little patience. I've been hearing the dept's have been calling MIs this week about their location. Remember it seems with MIs everything is handled by the dept and not so much with casting that is why casting probably doesn't seem in the loop as much. As much as the wait sucks, finding out now or next week or even when you arrive isn't going to change things too much.


----------



## graygables

AndyCP said:


> As much as the wait sucks, finding out now or next week or even when you arrive isn't going to change things too much.


True, but I was hoping to be able to scope out my area somewhat before my arrival to get a lay of the land and a feel for the cast as a Guest.


----------



## namara87

graygables said:


> True, but I was hoping to be able to scope out my area somewhat before my arrival to get a lay of the land and a feel for the cast as a Guest.



Ahhhhhh.....so my old coordinator from my first CP @ DAK just told me she knows where I'm going to be located!! Gray, I'm sure you know this coordinator, as she currently works in your CP location, along with one of my old managers....I just don't want to name names   But, she won't tell me where until tomorrow...I just hope it's DAK!  LOL.  

But I understand what you're saying about wanting to scope out your location area beforehand.  Maybe we'll hear something official sooner...instead of last minute


----------



## dopeyrunner

Hey Everyone, 

I just was wondering if anyone would be up for some impromptu meet and greet. Since alot of us are living off site and won't be in housing thought it would be a cool way to put faces to usernames.. 
Anyone else interested?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dopeyrunner said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just was wondering if anyone would be up for some impromptu meet and greet. Since alot of us are living off site and won't be in housing thought it would be a cool way to put faces to usernames..
> Anyone else interested?



I'll be down on the College Program, but I am game.  I think it would be alot of fun!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Rufio said:


> Thank you guys for the kind words. Love this place...
> 
> gables --your wisdom and words really helped.
> 
> can84...i got the hug. you are made of awesome!
> 
> berlioz- yes ive actually fallen in love with disney somehow even more due to my first cp in 2006 as main street merch. it was amazing.
> so i vowed to go back. so it wasnt my first choice but im coming back home!
> 
> and i got two rejection emails...one guest relations and marketing graphic etc....
> 
> just got facebook...i fell for it. well for disney peeps....
> 
> i think you can just type my email...my friends are teaching me the ways...
> 
> EMAIL: iwantpocahontas@gmail.com
> or PM if you need more info



I havent been reading in a while since I got my depressing news, but I can imagine everyone got there flood of rejections via email this week.  Well the Cp will be fun and I cant wait to meet u in person!  We will all get it on the second go round, Im sure of it!


----------



## Emily6

Hey Everyone!
I am doing a F&B MI and today I received an email with my location! I will be working at...Chef Mickey's!  I am SUPER excited!  I did my CP last spring at 'Ohana, so its cool to still be on the MK monorail loop, plus I really enjoy character dining! graygables I know they told you that you may not find out your location until you arrive, but don't give up hope just yet. I will keep my fingers crossed that everyone hears something soon!


----------



## graygables

Emily6 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I am doing a F&B MI and today I received an email with my location! I will be working at...Chef Mickey's!  I am SUPER excited!  I did my CP last spring at 'Ohana, so its cool to still be on the MK monorail loop, plus I really enjoy character dining! graygables I know they told you that you may not find out your location until you arrive, but don't give up hope just yet. I will keep my fingers crossed that everyone hears something soon!



  HOW EXCITING!!!  I'll bet that is going to be SUCH a fun place to work.  OMGoodness, I got goosebumps for you. Congratulations!


----------



## Ace215

I also received an email with my location. I'll be at Disneys Wide World of Sports. I believe its up to the area managers to release the news to you. 

Also dopeyrunner, I was thinking of having a meet and greet at Buffalo Wild Wings. This is a centralized locations and the environment is great. I set up a discussion on the facebook group for everyone to discuss it.


----------



## graygables

Ace215 said:


> I also received an email with my location. I'll be at Disneys Wide World of Sports. I believe its up to the area managers to release the news to you.



Congrats to you, too, Ace!  That's awesome...we just visited there for the first time during the pin event and it is a really nice facility.  Now, I'm REALLY getting antsy for my location...


----------



## Lukas87

Hey guys!

I am trying to get ahold of the recruiter for MIs, Judy. I am still waiting to hear and really need to finalize some plans.

Does anyone know her email? Or phone number?

Thanks!


----------



## AndyCP

Ace215 said:


> I also received an email with my location. I'll be at Disneys Wide World of Sports. I believe its up to the area managers to release the news to you.



Was the email from your new area manager or was it from casting/PI offices?


----------



## Ace215

AndyCP said:


> Was the email from your new area manager or was it from casting/PI offices?



Yes, It was from my area manager at DWWS


----------



## AndyCP

A tip for anyone wondering their placement... I was glancing around the HUB today and saw I was enrolled in a property orientation class (look under Development Connection) so I have some what of a idea of where I'm headed. I would expect as it gets closer the new location will show up on your record card and such so hopefully within a week or so tops I can pin-point my exact area even without officially hearing.


----------



## dopeyrunner

To all you guys that are getting emails about you first week and placement info. I am a little jealous, I wish I would get more info. I just know basics.. I hate waiting.


----------



## graygables

AndyCP said:


> A tip for anyone wondering their placement... I was glancing around the HUB today and saw I was enrolled in a property orientation class (look under Development Connection) so I have some what of a idea of where I'm headed. I would expect as it gets closer the new location will show up on your record card and such so hopefully within a week or so tops I can pin-point my exact area even without officially hearing.



Nice!  I can't access the Hub at the moment (a wee bit frustrating as I need my payroll info).  Guess they cut me off the second my CP ended.


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

if we are starting a PI in June do we already have access to the hub to start looking around? and if so what is the web address? mostly i'm bored at home and would love to find another site to haunt until its time to start!


----------



## Berlioz70

Nope - sorry. The only way to access the Hub is to be currently employed.

I start a new job a week from today, and even I don't have access to that information yet (and I am currently employed by the company).


----------



## Lukas87

This is the first ever  holiday weekend that I haven't enjoyed! Casting closed for three days in a row?!? That's crazy!

I didn't really understand what you all meant by the Disney shakes until now. 11 days since my in person interview with management of Old Key West Resort... I just want to know!

Ahhhh!


----------



## lauraebeth

well i just caved, called casting. . .was forwarded to the recruiter who is handling my file, and left a message. . .so I shall see what happens. . .I just wanna know whether I'm staying down here or not. . .


----------



## graygables

I hope you both hear something soon!  

I still haven't heard my location yet...patiently waiting for my new area manager to email me.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

dopeyrunner said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just was wondering if anyone would be up for some impromptu meet and greet. Since alot of us are living off site and won't be in housing thought it would be a cool way to put faces to usernames..
> Anyone else interested?



I want to resurface this idea because I think it would be really fun to meet all of yall.  I am thinking that the outside patio area at Buffalo Wild Wings might be a good location, but when will everyone be down?  I know some of us are going down as CPs (like myself) and others on PIs but I still think it would be fun!  So how about we talk dates?  I am already moved down so I am open for dates!


----------



## Ace215

MegaraRocks! said:


> I want to resurface this idea because I think it would be really fun to meet all of yall.  I am thinking that the outside patio area at Buffalo Wild Wings might be a good location, but when will everyone be down?  I know some of us are going down as CPs (like myself) and others on PIs but I still think it would be fun!  So how about we talk dates?  I am already moved down so I am open for dates!



Hey I started a discussion about this via Facebook in the Fall 09 PI group. I also suggested that Buffalo Wild Wings would be a great location because the environment is great!! Here's the link;
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75395348239

I think that the night of the 19th would be good.


----------



## Lukas87

Has anyone been offered anything lately? Just wondering if it is silly of me to keep waiting for an answer. We have got to be way passed the drop off point...


----------



## graygables

Lukas87 said:


> Has anyone been offered anything lately? Just wondering if it is silly of me to keep waiting for an answer. We have got to be way passed the drop off point...



Anyone I know who is still waiting, is still waiting.  I haven't heard anything on rejection emails or offers, either way. Sorry. 

I'm also still waiting to find out my location.  For those whose programs involve relocation, we should be hearing from them this week (I hope!) since we report 2 weeks from Friday.


----------



## einahpets126

I'm doing a Front Office MI and I was able to see my location on my Record Card on the Hub (I still have access as a campus rep). I'll be at Port Orleans- wasn't my top choice, but definitely not my bottom pick 

So if you have access to the Hub, you might be able to see your location there!


----------



## graygables

No hub access  arg!


----------



## Lukas87

Its June 1st, one of those nasty rumor days.

Anyone hear anything, good or bad, today?

nada here


----------



## graygables

Someone on Facebook was offered OL&D on Friday, but that's the only one I've heard.

(still no location for me, either.  )


----------



## Berlioz70

graygables said:


> Someone on Facebook was offered OL&D on Friday, but that's the only one I've heard.
> 
> (still no location for me, either.  )



That's the internship I had - it wasn't open on the jobs website, only offered internally. So it's not really comparable to the other ones.


----------



## graygables

Berlioz70 said:


> That's the internship I had - it wasn't open on the jobs website, only offered internally. So it's not really comparable to the other ones.



ahhhhh...makes sense now...

(and if ANYONE can figure out how to get me my location, I'll buy you chocolate. )


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

graygables said:


> ahhhhh...makes sense now...
> 
> (and if ANYONE can figure out how to get me my location, I'll buy you chocolate. )



Hello!

I've been skimming this thread because I am hoping to apply for a PI in about a year. But I think I just realized that you might be the "CP Mom" of one of my roommates during my CP. She worked in Dinoland and always talked about this wonderful CP named Gray. I don't know if that is just your screen name or not, but I thought I'd take a chance. Her name is Colette.  

Oh, and I'm Caitee. I haven't been on these boards for a while, but since my CP ended, I've been missing my daily Disney fix.


----------



## graygables

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been skimming this thread because I am hoping to apply for a PI in about a year. But I think I just realized that you might be the "CP Mom" of one of my roommates during my CP. She worked in Dinoland and always talked about this wonderful CP named Gray. I don't know if that is just your screen name or not, but I thought I'd take a chance. Her name is Colette.
> 
> Oh, and I'm Caitee. I haven't been on these boards for a while, but since my CP ended, I've been missing my daily Disney fix.


Oh. My . GOSH!  I LOVE Colette! (yes, it's me  )  I miss her smiling face. It's nice to "meet" you!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Oh cool! I'll have to tell Colette that I've "met" you as well, lol. 


I actually have a couple of questions regarding Professional Internships if anyone might be able to answer them. I just finished my College Program a couple of weeks ago. I've known for a while now that I really want a career at WDW and after talking with a lot of my leaders on my program, I decided that I'd really love to end up as a Guest Service Manager in Operations someday. Anyway, my questions are:

1) Earlier this year, I was looking into some of the different PI's they offered and I remember specifically on the Guest Relations PI, it was mentioned that you needed a certain major in order to apply. I don't remember what they were, and unfortunately the posting is gone since they are no longer accepting applicants. So, does anyone know if all of the PI's have these specifications? One of my leaders led me to believe that your major didn't much matter for most of them.

2) Also, I am currently a Seasonal Cast Member. (I just couldn't stand to leave all together, and one of my managers suggested it) Can you still apply and be accepted for a PI if you are currently an employed?

Thanks, I appreciate any information that you might have!


----------



## graygables

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Oh cool! I'll have to tell Colette that I've "met" you as well, lol.
> 
> I actually have a couple of questions regarding Professional Internships if anyone might be able to answer them. I just finished my College Program a couple of weeks ago. I've known for a while now that I really want a career at WDW and after talking with a lot of my leaders on my program, I decided that I'd really love to end up as a Guest Service Manager in Operations someday. Anyway, my questions are:
> 
> 1) Earlier this year, I was looking into some of the different PI's they offered and I remember specifically on the Guest Relations PI, it was mentioned that you needed a certain major in order to apply. I don't remember what they were, and unfortunately the posting is gone since they are no longer accepting applicants. So, does anyone know if all of the PI's have these specifications? One of my leaders led me to believe that your major didn't much matter for most of them.
> 
> 2) Also, I am currently a Seasonal Cast Member. (I just couldn't stand to leave all together, and one of my managers suggested it) Can you still apply and be accepted for a PI if you are currently an employed?
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate any information that you might have!



Here was the listing for Guest Relations (I applied, too  )  It is my understanding that you can apply for a PI as long as you are in college and meet the qualifications, I wouldn't think CT status would impact it any.  Good luck!

"Position Applied For:  Guest Relations Internship
RESPONSIBILITIES: 
Attending to all the needs of a Guest, including making hotel and dining reservations, selling tickets, and handling Guest concerns. Answering multi-phone lines and disseminating information about our parks and acting as the communication hub for the park. Extensive communication with other areas within each specific park and other Walt Disney World Parks and Resort properties.
  Currently earning college/university degree in Public Relations, Communications or Marketing
  Current College Junior or Senior
  Prior Participation in the Disney Theme Parks & Resorts College Program
  Demonstrated computer proficiency with Windows 95 and Netscape and the ability to learn new programs
  Demonstrated strong cash handling skills
  Demonstrated ability to handle confidential information
  Demonstrated strong telephone etiquette
  Demonstrated ability to communicate and manage conflict resolution in a professional manner

DESIRED QUALIFICATIONS:
  Proven bilingual abilities including American Sign Language"


----------



## discj1

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Oh cool! I'll have to tell Colette that I've "met" you as well, lol.
> 
> 
> I actually have a couple of questions regarding Professional Internships if anyone might be able to answer them. I just finished my College Program a couple of weeks ago. I've known for a while now that I really want a career at WDW and after talking with a lot of my leaders on my program, I decided that I'd really love to end up as a Guest Service Manager in Operations someday. Anyway, my questions are:
> 
> 1) Earlier this year, I was looking into some of the different PI's they offered and I remember specifically on the Guest Relations PI, it was mentioned that you needed a certain major in order to apply. I don't remember what they were, and unfortunately the posting is gone since they are no longer accepting applicants. So, does anyone know if all of the PI's have these specifications? One of my leaders led me to believe that your major didn't much matter for most of them.
> 
> 2) Also, I am currently a Seasonal Cast Member. (I just couldn't stand to leave all together, and one of my managers suggested it) Can you still apply and be accepted for a PI if you are currently an employed?
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate any information that you might have!





So as for your question with the status... I am currently a Full Time Cast Member here in Disney and I was accepted for the Operations Management Internship... It actually HELPS a LOT to be with the company when it comes to getting the management positions.

hope that helps!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Thank you both for your replies. I am trying to work things out with my school by changing my major, and I wanted to make sure I wasn't make a huge mistake. 

That's great news about being a Cast Member. I'm also so glad I get to stay with the company, even if it's only for a couple of weeks per year. I've only been gone for a little more then week and I'm so "Disneysick". My friends and family don't really seem to understand, but it's my home. 

Well, I still have some time before a PI, so I have tons more research to do. I'm sure I'll be around...probably with more questions!  Thanks again!


----------



## graygables

2 weeks from today, PI peeps!  Is anyone else still in "surrealistic shock"?  Anyone packing yet?  I'm back home, leaving a week from tomorrow to head back down and still have SO much to do to be gone for 6 months...


----------



## einahpets126

graygables said:


> 2 weeks from today, PI peeps!  Is anyone else still in "surrealistic shock"?  Anyone packing yet?  I'm back home, leaving a week from tomorrow to head back down and still have SO much to do to be gone for 6 months...



Oh my god, I'm so excited to get back to Florida!! I started packing the day after I graduated- I'm planning on staying in FL permanently so I definitely have a lot of stuff to get organized! 

Can't wait to check in but it's so hard to believe we check in in 2 weeks!!


----------



## dopeyrunner

I started packing last week and will be offically done this weekend. I leave in a week to drive over, this time I am taking some time to actually stop and see some places so it's not all straight thru driving.


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

i'm here this weekend in orlando...got my new apartment all set up with furniture so everything will be ready when i get down here for good! i'll head back to SC tomorrow and then come back down on the 18th! it finally feels real though!!


----------



## graygables

I still can't get my brain wrapped around it.  It's like getting the present you'd hoped and hoped for for Christmas, but KNEW there was no way Santa would ever bring it.  Like, like...a PONY! 

I got my Christmas ornaments packed and ready to go today.  It's so weird knowing that I'll be at WDW for ALL of the holidays this year.  It's also weird trying to imagine a Christmas tree in our sunny, tropical townhouse. 

My to-do list is longer than my arm, most of it is nitty gritty kid or husband stuff.  I leave a week from today to give us some time to settle back in before the 19th.  

Still no location or call from relocation for me, yet...little nerve-wracking!


----------



## graygables

Did everyone get the email about the change of check-in location today?  I was hoping it would be my location, but...I don't care, any Disney email is good Disney email!


----------



## Emily6

I got that same email this afternoon. You are right, anything from Disney makes me happy too! I cannot believe that we are less than 2 weeks away from check-in.  Hope you find out your location soon!


----------



## dopeyrunner

I got the email today, good thing to because I leave in a couple of days and don't know when I will be checking my email. 
I found the funny part of the email to be the "make sure to bring your folders that you recieved in the mail". There was nothing in my folder that was personalized for me  it was the look book, and the sheets that talked about working, housing and such. Needless to say I threw the folder out a long time ago. I am sure they won't notice that I don't have it.


----------



## AndyCP

Does anyone know if we have to fill out that on-boarding paperwork (from that recent email) if we are already employed with the company? I'll try calling casting tomorrow but I know I've filled out all that paperwork before.


----------



## Berlioz70

You should be good to go - I went into my PI from being a seasonal cast member and all check in did is give me a single piece of paper to tell me where to go for my first day (which I already knew from my leader). It lasted me no more than 2 minutes.


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

hey did any animal programs people out there get an email this weekend from recruiting? my leader sent all of the presenters and email saying we would be receiving an email by the 5th and I didnt get anything so I was just curious if anybody else did? especially if they are changing check-in locations!


----------



## AndyCP

Berlioz70 said:


> You should be good to go - I went into my PI from being a seasonal cast member and all check in did is give me a single piece of paper to tell me where to go for my first day (which I already knew from my leader). It lasted me no more than 2 minutes.



Do we do anything else the first day? Or will I drive out to casting get my schedule (which my manager has already been talking to me about) then thats it for the day or do we generally go and meet our managers later that day?


----------



## MrsCobra407

so I haven't gotten the email about check in day being changed, can anyone elaborate for me?? my last PI, I slipped through the cracks as well and ended up having to go to casting to get the right info...

and has anyone checked their workbench on disneycareers.com? I logged in today after about 2 weeks of not using it, and I had two new assessments to take. I've already taken both of them, and they were for GR (which I accepted) and MI Ops... so I don't know what that means...

See you all SOON!


----------



## ibaw

I also did not recieve the email about check in location being changed and I never received a red folder in the mail so I hope I do not need anything in it, (i am a seasonal cast member so i have a look book etc.) if anyone can give more details it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## graygables

The email said that our check in was changed to Casting instead of Vista (but if you didn't get it, I'd call the PI office to clarify).  The folder was more for scrapbooking  and didn't have any specific info in it, really nothing I needed but a Look Book (I was never given one at my CP, they told me I didn't need it. Guess that's what happens when you're "older")


----------



## Berlioz70

AndyCP said:


> Do we do anything else the first day? Or will I drive out to casting get my schedule (which my manager has already been talking to me about) then thats it for the day or do we generally go and meet our managers later that day?



Nope, you do not need anything else. I did not meet my manager until three days after my check-in. PIs do trad the next day (but I didn't have to go so I got it off).



ibaw said:


> I never received a red folder in the mail so I hope I do not need anything in it!



I received my red folder four months into my program - you do not need anything from it!


----------



## Stephalopolis

So is it too late to still do the whole "who is foing a Pro Internship in 09" introduction thing? 

I'm Stephanie....  I got accepted for a Conservation Education Presenter Internship for Jun-Jan back in March, but this is my first time on these boards   Can't believe I leave in less than a weak... I've reached that excited/nervous stage.  

Anyway, can't wait to get to know all of you better!!


----------



## emcee21

So how do we know that they give preference to undergrads?  Don't you qualify as an undergrad if you apply while you are an undergrad?


----------



## emcee21

avsemijalac said:


> I haven't heard back from the Communication Planning: Graphic Design/Journalism Intern yet. They said they would be interviewing people until the 10th.
> Yes, I did apply for the Travel Industry Marketing Creative Development Intern, too. I turned in my electronic portfolio, sent in my application via mail and have only had my pre-screening interview.  Haven't heard anything since.
> Thanks for the compliment about my artwork.
> I probably have as much contact info as you do...


Can you tell me more about the Travel Industry Marketing - Creative Development position? What is this like?  What does the description specify and what kind of portfolio is necessary?


----------



## avsemijalac

emcee21 said:


> Can you tell me more about the Travel Industry Marketing - Creative Development position? What is this like?  What does the description specify and what kind of portfolio is necessary?


 Travel Industry Mktg Creative Development Intern
RESPONSIBILITIES:
Daily activities may include, but are not limited to: assist team in creative development of Walt Disney World, Disney Cruise Line, Disneyland Resort and Adventures by Disney communications to the travel industry. Handle graphic projects such as ads, fliers, posters, and online materials supporting many internal departments. Participate in team brainstorming, input meetings and creative reviews. Interface with internal and external agencies and print vendors.
*An electronic portfolio with a sample of your work is required. Please submit to wdw.macpac.design@disney.com by 10/3/08*.


NOTE:
Recruiting candidates for this internship for June 2009. Internship begins in June 2009 and ends in January 2010. The deadline to apply for this position is March, 13th 2009.


REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS: 
Currently earning a college/university degree as a junior or senior majoring in Graphic Design or related major
Demonstrated computer proficiency in In Design, Photoshop, Illustrator, Acrobat as well as QuarkXPress, Microsoft Word, PowerPoint, Excel, Outlook
Demonstrated strong organizational and project management skills
Demonstrated strong verbal and written communication skills
Proven self-starter and ability to balance multiple priorities
Ability to work both independently and in a team environment

DESIRED QUALIFICATIONS:
Proven knowledge of the Walt Disney World Resort
Proven knowledge of Flash and Dreamweaver applications
Demonstrated advertising agency experience


----------



## avsemijalac

I got the check in location change email because I declined Disney housing and don't need to check in at the apartment complex.


----------



## Stephalopolis

avsemijalac said:


> I got the check in location change email because I declined Disney housing and don't need to check in at the apartment complex.



Are you sure that's the reason?  I also got the location change email (go to Cast building now) however, I am using Disney's housing.... I don't wanna say you're wrong or anything, I'm just SO paranoid about having a place to stay in when I get there  I'm about 95% positive my sister would NOT be happy if I showed up to her door with a bunch of boxes lol.


----------



## avsemijalac

Stephalopolis said:


> Are you sure that's the reason?  I also got the location change email (go to Cast building now) however, I am using Disney's housing.... I don't wanna say you're wrong or anything, I'm just SO paranoid about having a place to stay in when I get there  I'm about 95% positive my sister would NOT be happy if I showed up to her door with a bunch of boxes lol.


I'm not saying that is everyone's reason, but that's just the reason they gave me for my new check-in location.


----------



## graygables

avsemijalac said:


> I'm not saying that is everyone's reason, but that's just the reason they gave me for my new check-in location.



Wait, are you CP or PI?  That may be the difference...


----------



## graygables

New question...anyone know when we will get our IDs?  For the CP it was during Trad, but since I just did mine in Jan, I don't know that I'll be doing it again (one month between programs)?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Hey all, 

I am soo excited to be joining yall!  I recieved my phone call today!!!!!


----------



## graygables

MegaraRocks! said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am soo excited to be joining yall!  I recieved my phone call today!!!!!



Oh my GOSH!  How exciting!!!  Congratulations!

What are you going to be doing (in less than TWO weeks???)


----------



## MegaraRocks!

graygables said:


> Oh my GOSH!  How exciting!!!  Congratulations!
> 
> What are you going to be doing (in less than TWO weeks???)



Well I moved down 2 weeks ago, so I will be working in my old location till then.


----------



## lauraebeth

MegaraRocks! said:


> Well I moved down 2 weeks ago, so I will be working in my old location till then.



what role did you get? 

I meant to call casting today and forgot until a few minutes ago...


----------



## MegaraRocks!

lauraebeth said:


> what role did you get?
> 
> I meant to call casting today and forgot until a few minutes ago...



I am going to be working at Vista Way with College Program Education.  I still cant belive I have been back in the region for 2 weeks now and i havent met u yet.  I met your boyfriend the other day though. He was really nice!


----------



## bastianc24

MegaraRocks! said:


> I am going to be working at Vista Way with College Program Education.  I still cant belive I have been back in the region for 2 weeks now and i havent met u yet.  I met your boyfriend the other day though. He was really nice!



Hi.  So I think you'll be working with me then.


----------



## MegaraRocks!

bastianc24 said:


> Hi.  So I think you'll be working with me then.



I sure will! I am sooo excited I dont even have words! so where are you from and things?


----------



## bastianc24

MegaraRocks! said:


> I sure will! I am sooo excited I dont even have words! so where are you from and things?



I'm from Texas.  I'm moving down next week.  I'm so excited too.  Where are you from?


----------



## MegaraRocks!

bastianc24 said:


> I'm from Texas.  I'm moving down next week.  I'm so excited too.  Where are you from?



I am from Louisiana! I moved down two weeks ago, now I just have to wait!


----------



## Lukas87

MegaraRocks! said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am soo excited to be joining yall!  I recieved my phone call today!!!!!



ACK! Darn you! 

I had finally given up hope and moved on, but to hear they are STILL doing notifications!?! Now I am wondering again! Boo!

Out of curiosity... when did you interview?

(oh! and congratulations!)


----------



## MegaraRocks!

Lukas87 said:


> ACK! Darn you!
> 
> I had finally given up hope and moved on, but to hear they are STILL doing notifications!?! Now I am wondering again! Boo!
> 
> Out of curiosity... when did you interview?
> 
> (oh! and congratulations!)



Sorry, If it makes you feel better I had given up too.  I actually didnt interview for this one, I applied but never recieved a second interview.  I am very very excited because I had completly given up.  thus is the Disney Magic!!!


----------



## Lukas87

Did you apply recently? Or a while back?

I applied sometime in April and then had my 2nd interview a couple weeks ago.


----------



## lauraebeth

MegaraRocks! said:


> I am going to be working at Vista Way with College Program Education.  I still cant belive I have been back in the region for 2 weeks now and i havent met u yet.  I met your boyfriend the other day though. He was really nice!



I know, he told me. that's pretty funny. . .the schedulre has no creativity when it comes to my schedule. . .I'm prolly the only CP statused to SSR, therefore, i'm always there or OKW. I've never worked DTD and i've done a grand total of 5 or 6 shifts at port. lol


----------



## dopeyrunner

Did anyone else get another email from Disney today that has a new check-in time or specific check in time. They sent me a new email today that say my specific check in time is at noon not the 9-1030 am email I got yesterday. 
It also said to email your new leaders if you have any questions, well wouldn't that be nice if I knew that information.


----------



## Stephalopolis

dopeyrunner said:


> Did anyone else get another email from Disney today that has a new check-in time or specific check in time. They sent me a new email today that say my specific check in time is at noon not the 9-1030 am email I got yesterday.
> It also said to email your new leaders if you have any questions, well wouldn't that be nice if I knew that information.



Yes! Well, sort of.  Two days ago, I got an email saying my check in had been changed to the Casting Center.  Well, today, I got an email saying to check in at Vista Way from 8 am-9am (originally I was 9am-10:30).  I emailed my contact person, who then forwarded it to someone else, and they said check in at Vista.... So I guess I'll see   Hopefully I go to the right place and don't miss anything!


----------



## dopeyrunner

I just talked to casting and they told me to go with the noon at casting center.


----------



## graygables

dopeyrunner said:


> Did anyone else get another email from Disney today that has a new check-in time or specific check in time. They sent me a new email today that say my specific check in time is at noon not the 9-1030 am email I got yesterday.
> It also said to email your new leaders if you have any questions, well wouldn't that be nice if I knew that information.



Yep, I'm scheduled for 1030 and yep, it would be nice to know who my new leader is going to be! 

ETA: I shot off an email asking if they could give me an idea of when relocation would be contacting, when I'll learn my location, if I have to do Traditions again (just did it in January), when I'll get my ID and if I should wear my current nametag.  Chock full of questions, I am!


----------



## graygables

I wonder if they are splitting up the onsite vs. offsite folks to keep from having a bunch of offsite people taking up the space/time for the onsite stuff.  I know when I checked in at Vista for my CP, it was a pain/confusing going through all of the housing checkpoints when I didn't need them.


----------



## einahpets126

I'm also scheduled for 10:30 at casting. They must be splitting people up based on their housing situation.


----------



## dopeyrunner

That would be a good idea, if they did because I am not living onsite so I would hate to have to sit through all the stuff I didn't need to. I am also excited that it's at noon because i'll still be on west coast time so it will be just right for me.


----------



## clemsondisneygirl

well they are definitely splitting us up somehow because I just got an email that I don't check in until 11:30 at casting. At least I can sleep later now!


----------



## Ace215

I also got the email today and loving the extra hour of sleep lol, 10:30 at casting


----------



## Stephalopolis

Lol, now I'm starting to wish I lived offsite.... I got an hour SUBTRACTED off of my arrival time.  Stupid 8am..


----------



## DisSisters

I don't have to check in till 1 p.m. so I really get to sleep in.


----------



## dms25

graygables said:


> ETA: I shot off an email asking if they could give me an idea of when relocation would be contacting, when I'll learn my location, if I have to do Traditions again (just did it in January), when I'll get my ID and if I should wear my current nametag.  Chock full of questions, I am!



I asked about the relocation pay and was told we will receive more info about it when we get there.  Also that it will be added into our paycheck after the first couple of weeks.  

I got the 1pm check-in time...I would rather check-in early!


----------



## Ace215

DisSisters said:


> I don't have to check in till 1 p.m. so I really get to sleep in.



ooooooh your so LUCKY!!!!! lol
Its funny how we are all anticipating the check in but some of us want the latest time available to sleep in lol


----------



## Ace215

dms25 said:


> I asked about the relocation pay and was told we will receive more info about it when we get there.  Also that it will be added into our paycheck after the first couple of weeks.
> 
> I got the 1pm check-in time...I would rather check-in early!



lets switch!!


----------



## Stephalopolis

Anyone else have the 8-9 am check in?  You're right though Ace.... Not liking the early morning, but actually, it will be nice to have a lot of time to move in and the rest of the day to do who knows what 

All of you late day-ers... Are you living off-site?


----------



## bastianc24

any other 12:30 pm's out there!?  ya i get to sleep in (ie recover from the night before, jk).


----------



## graygables

dms25 said:


> I asked about the relocation pay and was told we will receive more info about it when we get there.  Also that it will be added into our paycheck after the first couple of weeks.
> 
> I got the 1pm check-in time...I would rather check-in early!



Good to know, thank you for the info!  I was a bit bummed by 1030, I'd hoped to show up at 9 and get 'er done.  Although, I just REALLY want to know when I'll get my ID so I can go back and visit my Dinoland friends.


----------



## Emily6

I am checking in at 11:00. Is anyone a campus rep right now? Is check in different for us at all since we are still statused with the company? I have not heard anything from my recruiter, so I was just planning on bringing my campus rep ID to turn in. Also since technically my discounts expire August 31st, I booked a room on property using the discount. I am hoping that this is okay, otherwise I will need to search for a last minute hotel room!


----------



## lauraebeth

Emily6 said:


> I am checking in at 11:00. Is anyone a campus rep right now? Is check in different for us at all since we are still statused with the company? I have not heard anything from my recruiter, so I was just planning on bringing my campus rep ID to turn in. Also since technically my discounts expire August 31st, I booked a room on property using the discount. I am hoping that this is okay, otherwise I will need to search for a last minute hotel room!



since you're a campus rep, you get to use your badge and discounts up until you checkin for your new program. I went through the same thing this past semester coming from campus rep to CP and it was a question they addressed in the rep wire and I called to confirm just to be safe.


----------



## Ace215

Hey guys, so we all will be in town in ONE WEEK!!! 
A meet and Greet was in discussion but got nowhere. 

Most of our check-in times are in the morning/early afternoon and gives us time to complete necessary shopping and/or apartment tasks. 

A place I have in mind is Buffalo Wild Wings!!! This is a really fun place and the environment is GREAT...not to mention the wings!!!

We can possibly meet around 9:00/10:00pm, or possibly earlier. I can possibly get the deck reserved for us if we have a good amount of folks joining. If you are interested, shoot me a pm or just say so in a reply and I'll add you to the guest list. I will also start a guest list on facebook. 

I will need to know by Tuesday if you are coming out!


----------



## dopeyrunner

Stephalopolis said:


> Anyone else have the 8-9 am check in?  You're right though Ace.... Not liking the early morning, but actually, it will be nice to have a lot of time to move in and the rest of the day to do who knows what
> 
> All of you late day-ers... Are you living off-site?



Do you consider noon late? I am living off-site but am excited to be able to sleep in.


----------



## graygables

One week to go, folks!  (and *STILL* no location for me )


----------



## Stephalopolis

One week?? Don't you mean 6 days, 16 hours, and 10 minutes?


----------



## graygables

Stephalopolis said:


> One week?? Don't you mean 6 days, 16 hours, and 10 minutes?



Yeah, THAT'S what I meant!


----------



## MegaraRocks!

For those of you who arent already in the facebook event.  The offical meet and greet will be June 18th at 9pm at Buffalo Wild Wings on 535 at Crossroads across from the Downtown Disney entrance.

See yall there, I cant wait!


----------



## einahpets126

Does anyone know what's appropriate to wear to check in?? I know the emails have said wear comfortable clothes and shoes, but are jeans/flip flops okay? Or do we need to be in 100% Disney Look?


----------



## bastianc24

einahpets126 said:


> Does anyone know what's appropriate to wear to check in?? I know the emails have said wear comfortable clothes and shoes, but are jeans/flip flops okay? Or do we need to be in 100% Disney Look?



jeans and flip flops are okay.


----------



## AndyCP

I'm wearing professional dress (well just a button up shirt and nice pants). I don't know who I'll run into at casting while checking in. 

Just remember to be in the Disney Look in regards to shaving/hair/etc because they won't take your picture for your ID if you arn't.


----------



## graygables

AndyCP said:


> I'm wearing professional dress (well just a button up shirt and nice pants). I don't know who I'll run into at casting while checking in.



Me, too. I agree, I want to look professional anytime I'm dealing with job-related things, you just never know!


----------



## dopeyrunner

After 2500 miles and a $600 emergency fuel pump replacement I am moved into my apt. I wish everyone safe travels on your drive or flight. 
Hopefully I will meet some of you guys tomorrow at BWW's and I will be the one in the artichoke shirt. 
Also I am wearing jeans and flip flops to check-in since that is my idea of comfortable and I am not going to get everything unpacked by then.


----------



## graygables

dopeyrunner said:


> After 2500 miles and a $600 emergency fuel pump replacement



Oh NO!!! I'm so sorry to hear that. It must have been the curse of the car, because I had to have a complete coolant system overhaul on mine when it died last week to the tune of $800.  No bueno, as DD would say...

Glad you made it safely and hope to see you soon!


----------



## dopeyrunner

graygables said:


> Oh NO!!! I'm so sorry to hear that. It must have been the curse of the car, because I had to have a complete coolant system overhaul on mine when it died last week to the tune of $800.  No bueno, as DD would say...
> 
> Glad you made it safely and hope to see you soon!



It was like the one thing that didn't get touch, I did a coolant flush, brake pads, struts, shocks, oil change and tire rotation/ allignment. Needless, to say only making it an hour past Tombstone,AZ seemed like a sign. A very bad sign but it was smooth sailing after that. Sorry to hear about the coolant overhaul least it's something you don't need to worry about.


----------



## nemo123

What is relocation pay?


----------



## Berlioz70

Are you talking about changing apartments in the Disney provided housing? It's $50.

If you're talking about your PI helping you move, then it varies based on role (most are not offered anything).


----------



## Lukas87

I think he might be asking what 'relocation pay' means in general, since the question was 'what is', and not 'how much is'.  Not sure though.

If thats the case.... relocation pay means a company helping to pay costs that are commonly incurred for moving to a new location, in order to work for that company.


----------



## graygables

Just got my location...All Star Resorts!  Not my first pick, but I'm not looking a gift pony in the mouth.   I'm just excited to finally know and I'm sure it will be awesome.


----------



## joepic

graygables said:


> Just got my location...All Star Resorts!  Not my first pick, but I'm not looking a gift pony in the mouth.   I'm just excited to finally know and I'm sure it will be awesome.



Congrats! Are you doing a Professional Internship? Which one did you get?


----------



## graygables

joepic said:


> Congrats! Are you doing a Professional Internship? Which one did you get?



Yep, retail management, check in tomorrow and I think I start on Monday!


----------



## joepic

Wow! that's great! Congratulations!!! Was it hard to get?
Didn't you just finish a College Program?


----------



## graygables

joepic said:


> Wow! that's great! Congratulations!!! Was it hard to get?
> Didn't you just finish a College Program?



I did just finish the CP.  I'd applied for the management role last semester (for the Jan-June term), but that was when the economy collapsed and they all were cancelled.  I opted for the CP instead for the experience/foot in the door.  I received a call in March asking if I would still be interested "IF" something became available to which I said yes.  On April 22nd (Earth Day), I received a call with an offer.  So, yes and no on the hard part!  I understand it was very competitive, and I'm pretty sure there are at least 3 of us who are in the same boat (missed out last semester, offered this chance).


----------



## Traveliz

graygables said:


> Just got my location...All Star Resorts!  Not my first pick, but I'm not looking a gift pony in the mouth.   I'm just excited to finally know and I'm sure it will be awesome.



I am so glad to see you have your assignment - I have been following your waiting to hear -- I am not even sure what type of PI you have but we often stay at All Stars (due to the great CM discount there and have loved it for years anyway).

We will be back next month but staying at Poly that trip.

Liz


----------



## AndyCP

graygables said:


> Just got my location...All Star Resorts!  Not my first pick, but I'm not looking a gift pony in the mouth.   I'm just excited to finally know and I'm sure it will be awesome.



You'll love it. I made the switch from working in parks to resorts and couldn't have been happier (granted it wasn't in merch but still the resorts have such a more laid back feel).


----------



## graygables

AndyCP said:


> You'll love it. I made the switch from working in parks to resorts and couldn't have been happier (granted it wasn't in merch but still the resorts have such a more laid back feel).



That's good to know!  I've been a little apprehensive, I'd kind of dreamed of managing at the MK and seeing the castle every day, but...I think I'll like the steady hours and the A/C!


----------



## nick_B

Hello everyone! I'm relatively new to this site and will be applying for the CP this Fall to participate in the Jan-May Internship. From what I can clearly see on this site Disney appears to be at a hiring freeze. I'm still currently in college don't have a degree yet and was wondering what my chances are of working the CP. I have a heck of a resume with a lot of management experience and people-people experience, including sales management experience,production experience,public speaking experience,technical experience etc.. What are the chances of Disney hiring a CP student after the CP is over? I was told I could extend the CP for 1 year if I wanted to. Is this true? What positions have the best development at your knowledge? My friend told me to join this site to get more info so I thought I would give it a try and I really like it. I wish all of you the very best of luck in getting PI at Disney             

Nick


----------



## Berlioz70

nick_B said:


> ...will be applying for the CP this Fall to participate in the Jan-May Internship.



The Fall 2009 recruiting season is over, so if you have not already applied then the next available season for the CP would be spring 2010.



nick_B said:


> From what I can clearly see on this site Disney appears to be at a hiring freeze. I'm still currently in college don't have a degree yet and was wondering what my chances are of working the CP.



We are not on a full out freeze, but yes, jobs are hard to find. We are seeking out housekeepers right now, and 3rd shift custodial. However, the freeze does not affect CPs and you do not need a degree to do the CP or to get a regular hourly job with the company.



nick_B said:


> What are the chances of Disney hiring a CP student after the CP is over?



It depends on your role; housekeeping, food, and custodial are typically easier to get as FT, whereas Entertainment and Attractions have HUGE waitlists.



nick_B said:


> I was told I could extend the CP for 1 year if I wanted to. Is this true?



Correct. You can do any student programs for a consecutive year. That can be a year long CP, a year long PI, or a combination of both. You can also break up time between CPs and PIs to equal more than a year, it just can't be consecutive past a year.



nick_B said:


> What positions have the best development at your knowledge?



It depends on what you want. If you want the chance to learn a lot about management then any operations job is great for that, including attractions, park entrance, transportation, merch, food, etc. However, I would not recommend Entertainment for Management.

If you are looking for training experience then I'd go for something that has fewer cast members that they'll utilize CMs as trainers, costuming and foods are both good here.

The best development opportunities for me actually came from the CP courses. I did not receive credit for the classes, but still glad I did them because I learned a lot.

This is a great place to ask questions - feel free to read the abundant information in the multitude of threads and post any other questions you have!


----------



## nick_B

Thank you for the information. I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions as the days for the CP come closer. thanks again!


----------



## razzery

So out of the blue yesterday I received an email from a recruiter at disney saying they saw my resume (which I had sent in back in january as part of the engineering pds) and wanted to know if I was interested in an internship. I ended up having a conference call interview this morning with a few managers and am going up to orlando to have a meeting with them on friday.

Did this happen to anyone else? A PI this fall was completely not in my plan at all but things changed very quickly. Luckily I go to school in the area so if I get it they'll work around my schedule but this all came as a shock to me. Didn't recruiting for fall internships start months ago? They said this one I'm going for starts in early august so I feel like things are happening very quickly.

Anyone have any tips? Is it a good sign they asked me to come up for a "meeting"?


----------

